# Dell Inspiron 6000

## Sejam

Been working with my new Dell Inspiron 6000 which has the new intel chipset 915 (sonoma).  Here's some of the things I did to get it working.  I figure this might be helpful since more and more people seem to be getting these and they're not exactly fully supported completely yet.

For the most part, I followed the handbook very closely.  The exception is when it came to the kernel, I used gentoo-dev-sources ebuild gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r2.ebuild.  You should make sure to use at least a 2.6.11 kernel as it's when support was added for the 915 chipset.  I posted both my .config and xorg.conf which the links can be found at the bottom of the post.

I used a stage3 for a pentium 3 to start off with.  Right before I started to install system software though, I added the following lines to /etc/portage/package.keywords so that I would be using gcc-3.4.3 which has better support for pentium-m.  

```
sys-devel/gcc ~x86

sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 ~x86

sys-libs/glibc ~x86

sys-devel/gcc-config ~x86
```

Before I compiled and switched to gcc-3.4.3, my cflag was -march=pentium3 and after switching to gcc-3.4.3 i changed that to -march=pentium-m.  Did a emerge gcc, then used gcc-config to switch to using 3.4.3.  Of course doing this can cause problems with other packages in portage.  If you chose just to stick with gcc-3.3.5 i would recommend using -march=pentium3 and not -march=pentium-m or -march=pentium4.

Monitor/Graphics

Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller

I have the 15.4 inch UltraSharp WSXGA+ LCD Pane.  This willl make a difference in setting up the modelines and resultion in the xorg.conf file.  This has to be the most dissappointing part as of yet.  Since there is no support for the 915GM in xorg 6.8.2 yet (possibly patch in the future) we will have to wait until 6.8.3 or install a cvs version of xorg which contains the drivers.  It does work with vesa drivers (not so good though).  This is also where using the 2.6.11 kernel is needed since the kernel does have drivers for it.  I'm still messing around the the xorg.conf working on tweaking everything, but for the most part everything works great.  I have posted my xorg.conf for people that want to see what I've done (and possibly share some additional tweaks they've done).

xorg.conf

Disks

Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller

This section caught me off guard at first since I didn't know that the hard drives were now using SATA interfaces in the laptop.  The biggest notible difference is that the hard drive device is now at /dev/sda instead of what most people are used to as /dev/hda.  The cdrom is at /dev/hdc (or /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdroms/cdrom0).  In the kernel, I had to make sure that I enabled the driver for this which was:

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

SD Slot

I have not got this to work yet.  Anybody that has some ideas on how to get this to work, it would be a great help to people.  I have these set in the kernel though:

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

Wired Network Adapter

Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX

Just make sure in the kernel you have:

CONFIG_B44=y

Works fine then.

Wireless Network Adapter

Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter

I chose to use the ipw2200 drivers for this card.  At this time it is said that adhoc mode does not work which is not a problem for a majority of people since they usually use access points anyways.  My card works perfectly with these drivers though.  You need to make sure that you enable the following in the kernel to use these drivers though:

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

After that, just emerge net-wireless/ipw2200 and then follow the directions that it gives after installing if you want to automatically load the modules.  I've tried this with B and G networks with different configurations, but haven't tested it with an A network, but don't see any problems when I do eventually come across one.

Audio

Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller

I use also and I just had this in my config and it worked perfectly:

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

USB/Firewire

Works perfectly find using any availabe standard documentation.  Nothing special.

Touchpad

AlpsPS/2 ALPS TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

To get better control over the touchpad I installed the drive for Synaptics touchpads which also works with the ALPs.

```
emerge x11-misc/synaptics
```

Then added the following in the xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Option      "Device"       "/dev/psaux"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol"           "auto-dev"

        Option      "MaxTapTime"         "0"

        Option      "AccelFactor"        "0.015"

        Option      "MinSpeed"           "0.3"

        Option      "MaxSpeed"           "0.75"

        Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

        Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

        Option      "UpDownScrolling"    "1"

        Option      "LeftRightScrolling" "1"

EndSection
```

kernel config file

xorg.confLast edited by Sejam on Tue Mar 15, 2005 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## VinzC

What did you boot your laptop with to install Gentoo? Knoppix?

I booted with Gentoo Live CD 2004.3 but it didn't see my HD. All I had was a /dev/hdc, which is my CD/DVD drive.

----------

## Sejam

 *Quote:*   

> What did you boot your laptop with to install Gentoo? Knoppix?
> 
> I booted with Gentoo Live CD 2004.3 but it didn't see my HD. All I had was a /dev/hdc, which is my CD/DVD drive.

 

I used the same Live CD.  As I had mentioned, the HD is a SATA drive, so the drive show up on my computer as /dev/sda.  When you use grub though, it will still be hd0.

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> I used the same Live CD.  As I had mentioned, the HD is a SATA drive, so the drive show up on my computer as /dev/sda.  When you use grub though, it will still be hd0.

 

Good. Note it's too late now for I have used Knoppix. But I'm currently installing. I also noticed disks are accessible from /dev/sda<n>. I'm waiting to compile the kernel. I'll probably tell you tomorrow what happened  :Smile:  .

----------

## VinzC

Hmmm... I'm amazed: it's the first time I compile a kernel and reboot successfully without having to fix the errors I made (generally fstab or kernel modules autoload)  :Very Happy:  . Thank you very much for your hints, that helped me.

I didn't use your config file but I did get a working kernel. I've added coldplug and now I can use wireless features. I'm using them right now to compile links. Next I'll be installing splash utils and vesatng to get a wider resolution. I think my next task will be to get X and the 1680x1050 resolution work.

As for the card reader, did you check lspci? I've got an unknown device from Ricoh, which I suppose is the card reader.

```
lspci

...

0000:03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd: unknown device 0822 (rev 17)

...
```

Probably this is what you have too.

----------

## AvantLegion

Sejam: Are you using X, KDE, Gnome?

I have an Inspiron 6000, like yours except with the Radeon x300 Mobility, and both KDE and GNOME freeze upon attempting to load (though X works just fine). I'm wondering if they're not liking the -march=pentium-m  (I followed your guide to get GCC 3.4.3 and gcc-config to use it before building everything)

----------

## Sejam

 *Quote:*   

> Sejam: Are you using X, KDE, Gnome? 

 

I'm currently using KDE.  I haven't hade any freezes using it either.  Of course it does run pretty slow at the current time because I'm using vesa drivers until xorg 6.8.3 comes out.  I am using xorg 6.8.2-r1 at the time from ports though.  Did you use my xorg configuration, because yours will be different because of teh different video card.  The same goes for the kernel config will be a little different in respect for you won't be using the same video driver.

----------

## Sejam

 *Quote:*   

> As for the card reader, did you check lspci? I've got an unknown device from Ricoh, which I suppose is the card reader.

 

I had noticed that there was that unknown device and felt it was probably the media reader.  I haven't figured out how to get it working yet, but I haven't really looked into it too hard yet.  Here is my full lspci listing just for general information though.

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

0000:03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

0000:03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

0000:03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0822 (rev 17)

0000:03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)
```

 *Quote:*   

> Next I'll be installing splash utils and vesatng to get a wider resolution. I think my next task will be to get X and the 1680x1050 resolution work. 

 

Can you let me know if it worked out for you, and if it did, the steps you took to get it working.  That would definitely be a great help for some people then.

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Next I'll be installing splash utils and vesatng to get a wider resolution. I think my next task will be to get X and the 1680x1050 resolution work.  
> 
> Can you let me know if it worked out for you, and if it did, the steps you took to get it working.  That would definitely be a great help for some people then.

 

As for now I've just installed splashutils. It works right out of the box. I've followed the Wiki, as usual. Just one Oopsie, however: I installed splashutils *before* I compiled the kernel. But it did work. I've tried 1280x1024 until now.

In fact this is the same, IMHO, as if I had compiled the kernel with splash support, installed splash utils and recompiled the kernel (in cases I added kernel modules). I used splash theme Emergence, the best to me. I built the kernel the manual way (not with genkernel).

Now I'm working on X. I've put your XOrg.conf but X blanks the screen and there's no input  :Sad:  . I can switch between sessions but the screen is blank. The PC is not locked, it's just the screen (or video controller) that is seeking somewhere it shouldn't  :Smile:  . It's just as if I were typing blindly.

Reboot and it's Ok. There I am.

Just one note: how did you get the table with video modes?

----------

## VinzC

You said that video was the most disappointing part? Well, you were lying: it's an absolute disaster  :Evil or Very Mad: 

All I can get is a stupid "No devices detected" when I run startx.

Here's Xorg.0.log trailer:

```
...

(II) Primary device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) No devices detected

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Did you succeed in having X start at all?

----------

## Sejam

 *Quote:*   

> You said that video was the most disappointing part? Well, you were lying: it's an absolute disaster Evil or Very Mad
> 
> All I can get is a stupid "No devices detected" when I run startx.
> 
> Here's Xorg.0.log trailer:
> ...

 

I have gotten X to work, I've had to use the vesa drivers to get it work with xorg-6.8.2-r1.  It might work with the xorg-6.8.0 (stable portage branch) but I haven't tried it.  Here's some parts that are in my xorg.conf that might help.

```

Section "Modes"

        Identifier "16:10"

        ModeLine "1280x800"  83.5  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828

        ModeLine "1680x1050"  214.51  1680 1800 1984 2288  1050 1051 1054 1103

        ModeLine "768x576"     50.00  768  832  846 1000   576  590  595  630

        ModeLine "768x576"     63.07  768  800  960 1024   576  578  590  616

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        UseModes     "16:10"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vesa"

        VendorName  "Intel Corp."

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

If you really want it to work with the correct drivers, you will need to either wait for 6.8.3 to be released or you need to install xorg from cvs.  I'm currently impatient so I'm working on creating a xorg-cvs port for myself, but I'm in middle of finals so it's not going to fast.

----------

## Sejam

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Sejam wrote:*    *Quote:*   Next I'll be installing splash utils and vesatng to get a wider resolution. I think my next task will be to get X and the 1680x1050 resolution work.  
> 
> Can you let me know if it worked out for you, and if it did, the steps you took to get it working.  That would definitely be a great help for some people then. 
> 
> As for now I've just installed splashutils. It works right out of the box. I've followed the Wiki, as usual. Just one Oopsie, however: I installed splashutils *before* I compiled the kernel. But it did work. I've tried 1280x1024 until now.
> ...

 

I got the table with video modes from doing a google search.  It was so long ago that I totally forgot how I found it.  To make matters worse, in case yours was one of the higher resolutions, I had removed it manually cause I knew I didn't need it.  Sorry about that.  I have an updated xorg.conf that I'm using, but there really is no difference except for the touchpad using a different driver.

----------

## stormer

To generate vesa modeline you cant just try gtf, which is part of xorg.

```
gtf 1680 1050 173
```

Which mean , get the xorg modline for 1680x1050 at 173 KHz.  I don't know why 173, but il works better.  I found this by running fbset when using vesatg set to 1680x1050.

----------

## VinzC

Sejam,

I've read the i810 driver could be used instead. I've also seen you had selected it in your xorg.conf. Did you succeed in doing so?

In fact I've tried once more your xorg config file but now I get the error message I've described. Yet I've compiled the kernel with i915 and i810 DRM support. I also enabled intel frame buffer and vesa support (since I'm using boot splash screen, which is working without a hitch). I've defined i810 and i915 as modules for I want to load them without recompiling the kernel.

Looking at your kernel configuration file, it's almost the same as mine. I'll check that today evening when I come home.

----------

## Sejam

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Sejam,
> 
> I've read the i810 driver could be used instead. I've also seen you had selected it in your xorg.conf. Did you succeed in doing so?
> 
> In fact I've tried once more your xorg config file but now I get the error message I've described. Yet I've compiled the kernel with i915 and i810 DRM support. I also enabled intel frame buffer and vesa support (since I'm using boot splash screen, which is working without a hitch). I've defined i810 and i915 as modules for I want to load them without recompiling the kernel.
> ...

 

Using 6.8.2-r1 I couldn't get the i810 driver to work, had to comment it out and use vesa.  I got bored yesterday, so I installed the xorg cvs at which point I was able to use the i810 (which is what loads teh i915 driver).  The cvs recognized the card correctly and used the correct drive, but it wouldn't load DRI.  I'll have fun with that this weekend probably.

----------

## Parabola

Have you gotten any sleep states to work?

----------

## Parabola

One note I'd like to add.

Compile in the i8k (aka Dell Laptop Support) as a module and insert it in the appropriate /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.? file so it loads at boot.  If you also use i8kmon, do not let it control the fan speeds;  the i6000's BIOS does a much better job at this than i8kmon could.  Now that I stopped using i8kmon to control the fans i've seen less fan fluctuation and lower temps under both idle and heavy load (compiles) situations.

----------

## VinzC

 *Parabola wrote:*   

> Have you gotten any sleep states to work?

 

Is it the "thing" that monitors when the lid is closed/opened? (Huston) I have a problem when I reopen the lid: the screen is off and there is no way but reboot the machine.

----------

## VinzC

 *stormer wrote:*   

> To generate vesa modeline you cant just try gtf, which is part of xorg.
> 
> ```
> gtf 1680 1050 173
> ```
> ...

 

Do you mean we can set splash screen to 1680x1050 that way? It would be great.

----------

## Sejam

 *Parabola wrote:*   

> One note I'd like to add.
> 
> Compile in the i8k (aka Dell Laptop Support) as a module and insert it in the appropriate /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.? file so it loads at boot.  If you also use i8kmon, do not let it control the fan speeds;  the i6000's BIOS does a much better job at this than i8kmon could.  Now that I stopped using i8kmon to control the fans i've seen less fan fluctuation and lower temps under both idle and heavy load (compiles) situations.

 

If you're not using i8k for controlling the fans, then why are you using it?  The only reason I used it in the past on my old laptop was to control the fans.

----------

## Parabola

 *Sejam wrote:*   

>  *Parabola wrote:*   One note I'd like to add.
> 
> Compile in the i8k (aka Dell Laptop Support) as a module and insert it in the appropriate /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.? file so it loads at boot.  If you also use i8kmon, do not let it control the fan speeds;  the i6000's BIOS does a much better job at this than i8kmon could.  Now that I stopped using i8kmon to control the fans i've seen less fan fluctuation and lower temps under both idle and heavy load (compiles) situations. 
> 
> If you're not using i8k for controlling the fans, then why are you using it?  The only reason I used it in the past on my old laptop was to control the fans.

 

You need to use i8k (the kernel module) or your fans will perpetually stay on high.  It's i8kmon daemon that controls the fan speeds manually.  I'm not using i8kmon at all; I removed it from the runlevel.  But I'm not sure if others use it for anything else.

----------

## stormer

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *stormer wrote:*   To generate vesa modeline you cant just try gtf, which is part of xorg.
> 
> ```
> gtf 1680 1050 173
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, it works with vesafbtg, but I found it too small.  Right now I'm removed fb since I'm using snapshot DRI with XFree86 4.5.0, and this dri dirve flush vesafb mtrr table

----------

## Sejam

I tried to get the DRI working correctly by using the snapshop, but it has a little symbol error which I can find on google.

```
kobject_register failed for drm (-17)

 [<c01f0fab>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x70

 [<c012f781>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x51/0xc0

 [<c0130b12>] load_module+0x962/0xa70

 [<c0130c88>] sys_init_module+0x68/0x240

 [<c010318f>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

i915: Unknown symbol drm_get_dev

i915: Unknown symbol drm_cleanup_pci
```

I've tried to recompile the kernel, and tried to reinstall the dri module too.  No luck.  The drm.ko is there and so is i915.ko.  Still the same thing.  Should I be using the 2.6.10 kernel or just use a kernel where there is no drm or i915 module installed.

----------

## stormer

This will work ono kernel 2.6.11 and higher only.  2.6.10 don't have PCI express support

----------

## VinzC

Sejam: do you use WEP with your laptop?

I haven't succeeded in having my laptop connect automatically to my secured WLAN with WEP at boot (see my post). It returns it can't configure wireless. If I run iwconfig eth1 essid MyAP key <My Key> && dhcpcd -h solo -D eth1 it connects successfully to the WLAN.

Could you post your /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/wireless files?

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Sejam: do you use WEP with your laptop?
> 
> I haven't succeeded in having my laptop connect automatically to my secured WLAN with WEP at boot (see my post). It returns it can't configure wireless. If I run iwconfig eth1 essid MyAP key <My Key> && dhcpcd -h solo -D eth1 it connects successfully to the WLAN.
> 
> Could you post your /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/wireless files?

 

I've found the solution. See my post.

----------

## Sejam

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Sejam: do you use WEP with your laptop?
> 
> I haven't succeeded in having my laptop connect automatically to my secured WLAN with WEP at boot (see my post). It returns it can't configure wireless. If I run iwconfig eth1 essid MyAP key <My Key> && dhcpcd -h solo -D eth1 it connects successfully to the WLAN.
> 
> Could you post your /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/wireless files?

 

I onl use wep (both 64 bit and 128 bit encryption depending on the network I'm on).  Wireless was really the easiest thing that I got working on this laptop by just installing the ipw2200 package (which takes care of everything else) and then doing the wireless-tools package.  Of course you need to make sure you load the modules which after installing the ipw2200 it even gives you the echo commands.  I'm not running unstable branch anymore, so I don't have the scripts that connect on boot even though it's something I really miss.  Are you making sure that the ipw2200 modules (including the encyrption ones) are loading before the wireless boot script tries to configure them?

On a seperate subject, does anybody's keyboard tend to go NUTS with repeated keys every once and a while.  I'll push a key quickly and all of the sudden it will write about 20 times even though the key isn't sticking.

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> Are you making sure that the ipw2200 modules (including the encyrption ones) are loading before the wireless boot script tries to configure them?

 

Yes, I am. Note loading WEP encryption module is not mandatory since calling iwconfig with the key and essid parameters is enough for the module to load.

What I'm facing now is that sometimes the wireless doesn't connect to the network on boot. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't and I have to run /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart. Besides there is no more init message about net.eth1 anymore (i.e. * Bringing eth1 up... [ok], aso). I only see these when I bring the interface up/down manually. I don't see any error message in the logs though.

Does wireless auto-start everytime without failing on your laptop? What version of udev do you use (I have version 0.54 but it doesn't change anything compared with 0.49)?

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> On a seperate subject, does anybody's keyboard tend to go NUTS with repeated keys every once and a while.  I'll push a key quickly and all of the sudden it will write about 20 times even though the key isn't sticking.

 

No it doesn't happen on my side.

----------

## tawtao

I am going to install gentoo on inspiron 6000 with dual boot. Using fdisk, I saw /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda3.

What is the contain of /dev/sda3 (default installed by dell)?

Should I keep /dev/sda1 which is dell utility?

Tom

----------

## VinzC

 *tawtao wrote:*   

> ... and should I keep /dev/sda1 which is dell utility?
> 
> I am going to install gentoo on inspiron 6000 with dual boot. 

 

You can if you want. All you have to do is make sure there is a partition which Winbloze can exploit as its boot partition. It's about 500 KB, less than 1 MB. It should then be either sda1 or sda2. I'm always using a physical partition for Linux swap and root, while I use en extended partition to store the rest.

But in your case there is not much to do. I suggest:

sda1 Dell utility (provided you want to keep it; it's useful when you need to call Dell support)

sda2 Windows boot (short)

sda3 Linux boot (32 MB, as in Gentoo Manual)

sda4 extended partition covering the rest of the disk

sda5 Windows

sda6-... Gentoo

This is the best choice IMHO since Windows imposes the biggest retrictions (remind the 1024 sector limit, 8.4 GB barrier). It is advised to install Windows first. But you're free to drive your operating systems' boot using Grub. I prefer that. It's only a matter of choice.

In Grub you can hide sda1, sda3 and all your Linux partitions so that Windows doesn't mess with them. I also suggest using a separate partition for /var as it contains variable data (logs, service data, aso). To prevent the root partition from struggling, put /var on a separate filespace. The same applies to /home. Remember /var needs at least 3 Gigs if you plan to compile KDE and OOO.

One last thing: use a journaling FS for /boot on your laptop. It helps  :Wink: 

HTH.

----------

## tawtao

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  The same applies to /home. Remember /var needs at least 3 Gigs if you plan to compile KDE and OOO.
> 
> One last thing: use a journaling FS for /boot on your laptop. It helps 
> ...

 

Thanks for your advices.  :Smile:  I certainly agree with you that I should separate /var /home from root. 

I usually change PORTAGE_TMPDIR to "/home/tmp", therefore I can reuse the space after finish compiling gentoo packages. 

Just curiosity, do you separate /usr as well? If so, how big the / partition you are going to use?

I am thinking about separate /usr /var /tmp and /home from root, and I am going to create a link from /opt --> /usr/local. This way, any thing to go /opt, it go to /usr/local.  Then, we might only need 300MB for the / partition.

Tom

----------

## VinzC

 *tawtao wrote:*   

> Just curiosity, do you separate /usr as well? If so, how big the / partition you are going to use?

 

No I didn't this time. I did the first time I installed Gentoo. I noticed later I didn't need that many partitions. On my gaming machine however I used a distinct /opt. Unreal Tournament takes up much space (it's crazy), especially if you have all three versions  :Wink: 

 *tawtao wrote:*   

> I am thinking about separate /usr /var /tmp and /home from root, and I am going to create a link from /opt --> /usr/local. This way, any thing to go /opt, it go to /usr/local.  Then, we might only need 300MB for the / partition.

 

I left /usr and /opt on the root partition on my server. It has KDE as the biggest package. I plan to install OOO. Currently it's 12 Gigs and 45% full. I also thought about splitting /tmp and all variable spaces. However splitting all these variable spaces would result in too much wasted space.

/var is used temporarily at compile time. Ok, it can take up much space but most of the time it's empty. So is it with /tmp. You might then want /tmp and /var on the same filesystem and make /tmp point to /var/tmp.

I didn't try symlinking /opt to /usr/local. I don't know what impact it would have. But if I had to split one of them I'd prefer /opt then linking /usr/local to /opt.

----------

## tawtao

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I didn't try symlinking /opt to /usr/local. I don't know what impact it would have. But if I had to split one of them I'd prefer /opt then linking /usr/local to /opt.

 

I symlink /opt to /usr/local on my old laptop for years, and I have not noticed any size effect. But your idea was great! ... By the way, I decided to delete "dell utility" partition so that I can put a swap partition on a primary one.  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

 *tawtao wrote:*   

> I symlink /opt to /usr/local on my old laptop for years, and I have not noticed any size effect. But your idea was great! ... By the way, I decided to delete "dell utility" partition so that I can put a swap partition on a primary one. 

 

Glad I could be of any help. Don't hesitate to post here at will. I've still two little issues I'd like to deal with.

First wireless seems to live its own... Sometimes it connects automatically, sometimes it doesn't. I noticed this behaviour for both WEP and unencrypted networks. If you have it behave better, tell us. I'm using iwconfig module not wpa_supplicant (don't know if I could here). I sometimes get error messages like "Firmware error detected. Restarting."

Second issue is about Xorg. It seems possible to use XOrg's i810 driver (version 6.8.2). If you can manage to use it, please advise us. I'd like to tease my colleagues about that  :Wink: . All I could get was an error message like "No matching device section was found for BusID PCI:0:2:0" or "No matching device section was found for BusID PCI:0:2:1". I can add a section in xorg.conf for each PCI bus ID but I've not been able to have X start and my X knowledge is limited. So good luck  :Smile:  .

Have fun.

----------

## Sejam

I've gotten my DVD/CD-RW working as hdc using the generic IDE drivers, but I am not able to use DMA with the drive.  I believe that the cdrom drive is hooked up to the SATA IDE controller though and that might be the problem.  When I disable to the generic IDE drivers and try to get the SATA drivers to work (like they do with the hard drive), the cdrom doesn't show up.  I do see the following in dmesg which makes me believe it does see it though:

```
ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2b00 82:346b 83:5b29 84:4003 85:3469 86:1a09 87:4003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 78140160 sectors:

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: FUJITSU MHT2040A  Rev: 006C

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

```

So wouldn't looking at this make one believe that it seen the cdrom drive as the ata2 and mapped it to scsi1 while the hard drive was ata1 and mapped to scsi0 which then was identified as sda.  This is the IDE controller used:

```
0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)
```

Now after enabling the generic IDE support I get this then in dmesg:

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SN-324S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2b00 82:346b 83:5b29 84:4003 85:3469 86:1a09 87:4003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 78140160 sectors:

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: FUJITSU MHT2040A  Rev: 006C

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0
```

We can see that the cdrom was identified on ide1 correctly, and also that the scsi1 section is now missing.   If I try to enable DMA for the cdrom drive, I get this error though.

```
# hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)
```

Any ideas would be great.  I can use the cdrom using the generic IDE drivers, but DMA cannot be used as it will return an error which I really need DMA support on my DVD/CD-RW drive.

----------

## VinzC

Don't know if it helps but in Windows XP the CD/DVD controller runs in PIO mode though I have set "DMA if applicable". It looks like the controller cannot use DMA or does not support DMA with the CDROM drive.

----------

## VinzC

Hi again.

I'm experiencing a strange behaviour with wireless LAN.

1. When I power up my laptop the wireless activates the network card and connects immediately. I can see that because I don't get the 'solo.unknown_domain' message at the logon prompt but 'solo.mydomain.local'.

2. If I reboot the computer (don't power off, just reboot), the wireless takes a little longer to activate. I get the 'solo.unknown_domain' for a couple of seconds more (don't log on, press Enter; the message updates automatically). Then it connects.

3. If I reboot a second time, then I have to log on and restart the wireless with /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart.

Just as if it needed to rest a little before next sollicitation... Is it because I'm using module iwconfig instead of wpa_supplicant? BTW can I use wpa_supplicant at all?

Wth?

----------

## Sejam

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Don't know if it helps but in Windows XP the CD/DVD controller runs in PIO mode though I have set "DMA if applicable". It looks like the controller cannot use DMA or does not support DMA with the CDROM drive.

 

I think the controller does support DMA because if I trie to use the SATA with the cdrom (which identifies the drive but doesn't create a dev point for it), it shows that it found a device that is configured for UDMA/33.

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> I think the controller does support DMA because if I trie to use the SATA with the cdrom (which identifies the drive but doesn't create a dev point for it), it shows that it found a device that is configured for UDMA/33.
> 
> ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15
> 
> ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407
> ...

 

You are right. Booting with a Knoppix CD shows at some point during boot Setting DMA on CD-ROM or something. It also says /dev/scd instead of /dev/hdc. Might illustrate it tries to force CD-ROM detection as SCSI device.

----------

## Sejam

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Sejam wrote:*   I think the controller does support DMA because if I trie to use the SATA with the cdrom (which identifies the drive but doesn't create a dev point for it), it shows that it found a device that is configured for UDMA/33.
> 
> ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15
> 
> ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407
> ...

 

Any idea how Knoppix is doing it different to identify it with scsi?

----------

## SergOS

I found only this solution at this moment.

I don't know why,but Suse kernel don't have problems with cdrom and DMA at Intel 82801fbm SATA controller.

Gentoo kernel developers,pls look inside of this kernel an make a patch for gentoo-sources!!!

----------

## VinzC

You know what Window$ is, don't you... A bunch of sh***t. Now I've had to reinstall it completely know what? the controller that controls the CD-ROM is running DMA mode 2! Understand who can...

----------

## The Funky Pkunk

 *SergOS wrote:*   

> I found only this solution at this moment.
> 
> I don't know why,but Suse kernel don't have problems with cdrom and DMA at Intel 82801fbm SATA controller.
> 
> Gentoo kernel developers,pls look inside of this kernel an make a patch for gentoo-sources!!!

 

What kernel config do you use with that kernel? I've been trying to patch the Gentoo kernel and vanilla-sources using some of the patches used in the SuSe kernel-of-the-day, however, I just cannot get it working. That patchset is gargantuan - it makes me appreciate the gentoo-sources patches. Either I'm applying the wrong (combination of) patches, using the wrong config, or both. 

BTW, on my i6k the kernel (linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4) autodetects the lcd screen, so I don't have to used modelines to get wsxga resolutions.

----------

## The Funky Pkunk

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Disks
> 
> Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller
> ...

 

Why the QLogic host adapter drivers? I haven't seen QLogic (or anything resembling it) in any lspci/dmesg output at all, and while configs and patches have been applied rather quickly lately in my search for a combination that will avail the lack of DMA on my dvd-rw drive, I seem to recall taking them out of the kernel and everything still running smooth and dandy  (dvd-rw drive aside).

Edit: I removed them from the gentoo-r5 release and everything is working fine.

----------

## The Funky Pkunk

A little more on our DMA troubles here: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-ide@vger.kernel.org/msg00834.html

Now, as far as I can undersand ICH6M is an AHCI-compliant chipset; However, when using AHCI I get this in dmesg:

```
libata version 1.10 loaded.

ahci version 1.00

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -12

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy
```

...so that didn't work too well. Blergh.

----------

## VinzC

There is a BIOS upgrade (A05) for Dell i6000. I have applied it. It seems it fixed the wireless problem, i.e. rebooting many times has wireless progressively lose its ability to autoconnect. It also seems the screen resumes properly after suspend. I have only tried it for two days. I still have to test it for a longer period. I thought it might interrest people here.

----------

## Sejam

 *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   

>  *Sejam wrote:*   
> 
> Disks
> 
> Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller
> ...

 

That was the first version of the config I made.  You're right in that it can be removed.  Really need to update the information since I've been through so many revisions and changes of most configuration files.  Never did get the cdrom to work as a scsi drive yet.

----------

## The Funky Pkunk

It's a bit of a bummer that you can't set idle-time and power management to the disk using hdparm (due to hdparm not being particularly interested in talking to SATA drives). I don't know what kind of settings it's got, but I kinda susepct they're not going to be optimal for laptops.

Also, I've got a fan that's always spinning, in the "top" left corner. If I feel the need to cool down my hand I can just put it outside the exhaust vent, because that air isn't even slightly warm. What's the deal with fan noise here? Do you lot have fans that aren't spinning down? I thought the i6k BIOS was managing fans, or is it not supposed to? Or, as it all boils down to: Do I call Dell or do I have to fix this myself. I can't believe I'm supposed to listen to cold air being pushed around.

Also, the i8k kernel driver isn't loading on my i6k:

```
i8k: not running on a Dell system

i8k: vendor=Dell Inc., model=Inspiron 6000, version=A04

i8k: unable to get SMM Dell signature

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version
```

----------

## VinzC

 *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   

> Also, I've got a fan that's always spinning, in the "top" left corner. If I feel the need to cool down my hand I can just put it outside the exhaust vent, because that air isn't even slightly warm. What's the deal with fan noise here? Do you lot have fans that aren't spinning down? I thought the i6k BIOS was managing fans, or is it not supposed to? Or, as it all boils down to: Do I call Dell or do I have to fix this myself. I can't believe I'm supposed to listen to cold air being pushed around.

 

I don't take Winbloze as a reference anymore but in both cases (i.e. Gentoo and Win) the fan on the rear left is always on. The air is cold indeed and it never stops. I don't know if Dell was lazy on this one and "forgot" about turning the fan off.

IMHO a fan that is always spinning - even cold air - is better than a fan that starts only when the air is hot. I prefer this. Of course it makes a little noise (I can hardly hear it but my ears might not be 100% efficient anymore  :Smile:  ). Note the fan is still spinning even after I installed Dell utilities (which control the fan too).

Just my 2c to say I can live with it.

EDIT: I think the BIOS is not supposed (designed) to turn it off but the choice is left to the application.

----------

## The Funky Pkunk

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I don't take Winbloze as a reference anymore but in both cases (i.e. Gentoo and Win) the fan on the rear left is always on. The air is cold indeed and it never stops. I don't know if Dell was lazy on this one and "forgot" about turning the fan off.
> 
> IMHO a fan that is always spinning - even cold air - is better than a fan that starts only when the air is hot. I prefer this. Of course it makes a little noise (I can hardly hear it but my ears might not be 100% efficient anymore  ). Note the fan is still spinning even after I installed Dell utilities (which control the fan too).
> 
> Just my 2c to say I can live with it.
> ...

 

Hmm. Can you set the "fan on" temperature in the Dell Utilities? (I deleted that partition when I installed Gentoo)

If I'm surfing the net, or word processing, or some other light use, the fan shouldn't need to come on at all. While noiselevels are subjectively judged, and I admit that I'm possibly less tolerant of noise than most, but I don't feel the fan is quiet in any way. With the fan off you can hear some low-freq swooshing on the right side, I think this is a low-rpm fan for the HD - that's ok with me. High-pitch swooshing like the left-rear fan is a bummer - the way it is now I wouldn't bring this thing into a library or a lecture, both of which were things I intend to do with this computer.

I got i8kutils working and could turn the fan off - tbh I'm shocked that the thing would ramp up to 50-60 degrees idling (and every minute or two after passing 45 degrees the BIOS seemed to start thinking "shit, I'm on fire" and start the fan again). Still 50-60 degrees is well within the parameters of what the CPU can handle (Pentium Ms will operate up to 100 degrees celsius - putting the fans on at 70 will keep it safe). I'm a little disappointed that I don't seem to be able to find any way to sense GPU / System / HD temperatures. lm_sensors will get me two unknown EEPROMS, both of which belong to the memory modules in the computer. SMART doesn't work because the HD is SATA, and the libata driver isn't talking. 

So I'm faced with several possibilities:

1) Somehow convince the BIOS never to start the fan before temp hits 60-70 degrees. (Can this be done in Dell Utilities?)

2) Somehow convince the kernel and CPU that it can speedstep below 800MHz (I'll bet it doesn't need a fraction of that for my general use)

3) Underclock the Radeon (Linux underclocking utilities seem about as abundant as icicles in hell) to lower general system temperature

4) Replace and/or undervolt the fan itself (but knowing how mod-happy laptops are in general, this one is probably also a little difficult)

5) Call Dell support and cry

6) Call Dell support and get my money back

7) A combination of the above

----------

## PolarXL

Can any of you with an Inspiron 6000 with the ATI x300 card working (hardware acceleration and all) post your xorg.conf?

I'm pretty new at linux, and I'm having a lot of trouble getting that one file right.

Much appreciated.

-Alex

----------

## VinzC

 *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   

> Hmm. Can you set the "fan on" temperature in the Dell Utilities? (I deleted that partition when I installed Gentoo)

 

No, I couldn't. However Dell utilities allow you to set to nominal spin speed. IIRC there are four of them. Off, low, medium and high. When it's high it's incredibly loud. I have set it to Low. But I could as well have turned it off, I think.

What I'm sure of is that the fan is controlled by the temperature (oh, my! you wouldn't have believed it...) . What I mean is that the fan speed increases with temperature, probably by steps. I once put my laptop in its case and didn't see it didn't shutdown. When I took it off, the fan was spinning at high speed but the temperature didn't rise that much. It's a proof-of-concept if you like...

 *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   

> If I'm surfing the net, or word processing, or some other light use, the fan shouldn't need to come on at all. While noiselevels are subjectively judged, and I admit that I'm possibly less tolerant of noise than most, but I don't feel the fan is quiet in any way. With the fan off you can hear some low-freq swooshing on the right side, I think this is a low-rpm fan for the HD - that's ok with me. High-pitch swooshing like the left-rear fan is a bummer - the way it is now I wouldn't bring this thing into a library or a lecture, both of which were things I intend to do with this computer.

 

Try reducing the fan speed with Dell utilities from the CDROM then.

 *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   

> I got i8kutils working and could turn the fan off - tbh I'm shocked that the thing would ramp up to 50-60 degrees idling (and every minute or two after passing 45 degrees the BIOS seemed to start thinking "shit, I'm on fire" and start the fan again).

 

LOL

I think one has to try...

----------

## The Funky Pkunk

VinzC, as you have a dual boot system, would you mind checking out i8kfangui (http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/) on Windows. What I'm interested in is what temperature sensors it can read (ie, CPU? GPU? HD? DIMM? Other?) and whether or not "Enable hardware sensor support" works (this makes 64 different fan speeds available according to the docs). The Linux i8kfan utility only allows me to set it to 0 (Off), 1 (Slow) and 2 (Fast). Sometimes the BIOS will ramp up to Medium. I find all of them too noisy, but Medium and Fast is just unbearable.

If it's possible to get a finer level of control of fan speed then a newer port of i8kfangui's fanio is definetly going to appear on a todo-list near me.

I'm really stumped as to the seeming(?) lack of sensor support in Linux. At least I've found close to nothing about it when trying to search about it.

----------

## VinzC

 *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   

> VinzC, as you have a dual boot system, would you mind checking out i8kfangui (http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/) on Windows. What I'm interested in is what temperature sensors it can read (ie, CPU? GPU? HD? DIMM? Other?)...

 

Sure. It can read CPU temp and HD temp only. There is only one fan. Setting the second fan speed results in an error message.

 *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   

> ... and whether or not "Enable hardware sensor support" works (this makes 64 different fan speeds available according to the docs). The Linux i8kfan utility only allows me to set it to 0 (Off), 1 (Slow) and 2 (Fast). Sometimes the BIOS will ramp up to Medium. I find all of them too noisy, but Medium and Fast is just unbearable.

 

There is no (supported) hardware sensor. Controlling the fan speed has only three levels: Off, Slow and Fast  :Shocked: . I hope Off won't be too noisy for you  :Wink:  Naaa, just kidding.

Either there is poor hardware support for power saving in i6k or hardware sensors are of a completely different chipset so that i8kfangui doesn't completely supports them. I doubt but I don't know.

However you can enable temperature control. Doing that will disable manual speed setting.

EDIT: did you experience that kind of speed oscillation you described (I mean with i8kutils)?

----------

## AvantLegion

 *PolarXL wrote:*   

> Can any of you with an Inspiron 6000 with the ATI x300 card working (hardware acceleration and all) post your xorg.conf?
> 
> I'm pretty new at linux, and I'm having a lot of trouble getting that one file right.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> ...

 

Ask and ye shall receive:

 *my xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # **********************************************************************
> 
> # Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 
> ...

 

----------

## The Funky Pkunk

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   VinzC, as you have a dual boot system, would you mind checking out i8kfangui (http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/) on Windows. What I'm interested in is what temperature sensors it can read (ie, CPU? GPU? HD? DIMM? Other?)... 
> 
> Sure. It can read CPU temp and HD temp only. There is only one fan. Setting the second fan speed results in an error message.
> 
>  *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   ... and whether or not "Enable hardware sensor support" works (this makes 64 different fan speeds available according to the docs). The Linux i8kfan utility only allows me to set it to 0 (Off), 1 (Slow) and 2 (Fast). Sometimes the BIOS will ramp up to Medium. I find all of them too noisy, but Medium and Fast is just unbearable. 
> ...

 

I'm not entirely sure I get what you mean. In general, the lappy starts with "Slow" fan speed, and then sometimes will automatically ramp up to "Medium". Sometimes it will ramp down after a while. Other times it'll just keep going. I can use i8kfan from the i8kutils package to set the speed to either Off, Slow or Fast. Off is just about right for my ears. Slow is too noisy. Medium and Fast are both unbearable. 

I'm assuming that enabling Temperature Control using i8kfangui@win32 is only going to set the speed to either off, slow or fast... Or does it ramp smoothly?

----------

## PolarXL

Thanks!  I'm still having one problem, though-

x crashes at having "synaptics" for the mouse driver.  It says it can't find it, even though I've emerged x11-misc/synaptics.

The mouse works fine if I just have "mouse" as the driver, but I'm led to believe that it's better with the synaptics driver installed.

Did any of you run into this?  And how would I go about fixing it?

Also, I read the faq over at http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#2_kernelopts,

and got DRI working (i.e: glxgears gives me over 1000 fps, and glxinfo | grep direct    gives a "yes" result), but games like tuxracer or supertux still run super-sluggish.

Is it possible to play TuxRacer smoothly on this laptop, or is it a limitation of the x300 linux drivers available?[/u]

-Alex

----------

## VinzC

 *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   

> I'm not entirely sure I get what you mean. In general, the lappy starts with "Slow" fan speed, and then sometimes will automatically ramp up to "Medium". Sometimes it will ramp down after a while. Other times it'll just keep going.

 

That was what I meant. It looks like the fan lives its own life and doesn't spin at the same speed in the same circumstances.

 *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   

> I'm assuming that enabling Temperature Control using i8kfangui@win32 is only going to set the speed to either off, slow or fast... Or does it ramp smoothly?

 

I think its speed is set to either of these three levels. It must not ramp up smoothly.

OTOH I never heard the fan go faster than "Slow" in any circumstance except that time I left the laptop on in the case. Then the fan was running "Fast". Otherwise it always runs "Slow".

Maybe the thermal sensor is out of order on your laptop? Have you tried to upgrade the BIOS to A05?

----------

## The Funky Pkunk

Does flashing the BIOS need Windows?

The CPU thermal sensor is fine, I think. It reads values that correspond to the workload. The issue isn't really whether it ramps up, tbh, as it very very rarely ever does that. The problem is that Dell's idea of "Slow" is well within my idea of "Too much noise". *sigh*

I'd actually expected far more from a Pentium M system. I though "power efficiency" was kinda the idea here.

----------

## VinzC

 *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*   

> Does flashing the BIOS need Windows?

 

Apparently no. The BIOS update file is said to be also MSDOS executable.

----------

## AvantLegion

 *PolarXL wrote:*   

> Thanks!  I'm still having one problem, though-
> 
> x crashes at having "synaptics" for the mouse driver.  It says it can't find it, even though I've emerged x11-misc/synaptics.
> 
> The mouse works fine if I just have "mouse" as the driver, but I'm led to believe that it's better with the synaptics driver installed.
> ...

 

Don't recall running into that.

 *Quote:*   

> Also, I read the faq over at http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#2_kernelopts,
> 
> and got DRI working (i.e: glxgears gives me over 1000 fps, and glxinfo | grep direct    gives a "yes" result), but games like tuxracer or supertux still run super-sluggish.
> 
> Is it possible to play TuxRacer smoothly on this laptop, or is it a limitation of the x300 linux drivers available?[/u]
> ...

 

I don't have TuxRacer installed, but I am running NeverWinter Nights at full 1680x1050 just fine.

One thing I've noticed: the mouse is sluggish when starting up the game, but when I finally get into the gameplay section, everything is peachy.

I'll have to try some other games and see what's up. But I think you can count on improved x300 support in the next driver revision. (Although I hesitate to say you can "count on" anything good from ATI relating to Linux drivers)

EDIT: Are you using the latest (~x86) version of ati-drivers? If not, I would suggest doing so.

----------

## glintboy

AvantLegion,

            would it be possible for you to also provide a link to your kernel config file. I've used the kernel config provided at the start of this thread, and your xorg.conf (I have the Radeon Mobility x300), when I startx the screen goes blank and I am not able to recover without a reboot.

Cheers,

        glintboy

----------

## AlexCPU

I intend to get an Inspiron 6000 within the next couple of months (with any luck it'll be ordered soon) and I'll open the box on the 28th June when my exams are over, I'll leave it till then because installing gentoo is a big operation for my last experience, and I guess I should probably revise.

Could anyone suggest if it is going to be possible to run this beast (or maybe it'll be a pussy cat)  properly with everything that I'm going to need by that time (e.g. Xorg drivers etc) Or might I have to run windoze for a bit on it?

Thanks,

Alex

----------

## VinzC

 *AlexCPU wrote:*   

> Could anyone suggest if it is going to be possible to run this beast (or maybe it'll be a pussy cat)  properly with everything that I'm going to need by that time (e.g. Xorg drivers etc) Or might I have to run windoze for a bit on it?

 

I would suggest (or warmly recommend) not to select the built-in Intel 915GM chip but an ATI instead. If you can, of course.

----------

## AlexCPU

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I would suggest (or warmly recommend) not to select the built-in Intel 915GM chip but an ATI instead. If you can, of course.

 

Unfortunatly that's not going to be an option, as it's going to be bought through a lease scheme that only offers a number of set bundles. It's this thing the UK government are doing to get computers in every house, where you pay for it from your pre tax salary, e.g. higher rate tax payers get 41% off the price and don't have to pay VAT on it.

Alex

----------

## VinzC

 *AlexCPU wrote:*   

> Unfortunatly that's not going to be an option, as it's going to be bought through a lease scheme that only offers a number of set bundles. It's this thing the UK government are doing to get computers in every house, where you pay for it from your pre tax salary, e.g. higher rate tax payers get 41% off the price and don't have to pay VAT on it.

 

So welcome to the clan, then  :Wink:  Just hope that X-Org will have proper i915 support at that time.

----------

## PolarXL

Okay-  I've got 3D acceleration working (I can play tuxracer, w00t!!) enabled for my x300 card.... I have the synaptics driver, the wireless card, all up and running... I've just got two things to fix before I've got a flawless Gentoo installation.

1)  Whenever I try to play a game fullscreen, it goes into what looks like windowed mode, with the rest of the screen black.  It doesn't crop off any of the playing area within the game, it's just that the window I'm working with is much smaller than it should be.  This occurred after I set the kernel to agpgart and ATI chipsets as modules, and loaded agpgart, ati-agp, and flgrx to the modules loaded on boot.  If I switch back, I get fullscreen, but no hardware acceleration.

2) The game Chickens crashes, after the same changes I've described as leading to problem 1), so I believe they're of the same source.  This isn't necessarily a problem on it's own, I don't care much about the game, but the crash data might be useful if any of you have seen this before.  It gives:

```

bash-2.05b$ /usr/games/bin/chickens

warning: leaving MCOP Dispatcher and still 146 types alive.

Shutting down Allegro due to signal #11

Segmentation fault

```

If anyone knows what's going on, You'd be my hero for the day  :Razz: 

-Alex

----------

## garris0n

My Inspiron 6000 arrived this morning and I've been trying to get everything working for about ten hours straight- mostly doing kernel recompiles trying to get genkernel/framebuffer working.  I eventually gave up on genkernel and, wth the help of this thread, I got a bootable system with working ipw2200 wireless.

My remaining headache is that when I close the lid the screen blanks and does not come back unless I reboot.  Pressing fn+F8 does nothing, although I can run `reboot` so I know the console is there, even if I can't see it.  I'm compiling X now, so I don't yet know if it's the same.  I do know that this problem did not exist on Ubuntu (but on Ubuntu I couldn't get the wireless up).

Has anyone tackled this?

edit: my screen stays blank in X as well  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## VinzC

 *garris0n wrote:*   

> My remaining headache is that when I close the lid the screen blanks and does not come back unless I reboot.  Pressing fn+F8 does nothing, although I can run `reboot` so I know the console is there, even if I can't see it [...]
> 
> Has anyone tackled this?

 

I'm getting this too. I thought upgrading the BIOS would do the trick but... no  :Sad:  Wait, I've not typed 'reset'; have you? I hope this can be solved with something like an ACPI event handler (module or tool).

----------

## Parabola

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *garris0n wrote:*   My remaining headache is that when I close the lid the screen blanks and does not come back unless I reboot.  Pressing fn+F8 does nothing, although I can run `reboot` so I know the console is there, even if I can't see it [...]
> 
> Has anyone tackled this? 
> 
> I'm getting this too. I thought upgrading the BIOS would do the trick but... no  Wait, I've not typed 'reset'; have you? I hope this can be solved with something like an ACPI event handler (module or tool).

 

'reset' doesn't do it, but if you switch from X to console mode or vice versa the LCD will come back alive.  I'm sure that means that a workaround could be done with an event handler and a tool...

----------

## VinzC

 *Parabola wrote:*   

> 'reset' doesn't do it, but if you switch from X to console mode or vice versa the LCD will come back alive.  I'm sure that means that a workaround could be done with an event handler and a tool...

 

In my case switching from X to text mode also blanks the screen  :Sad:  . In the worst case it is completely corrupt, probably due to VESA mode (I'm booting with framebuffer console). For now X uses only VESA. Don't know if anything else is possible for now.

----------

## garris0n

 *Parabola wrote:*   

> 'reset' doesn't do it, but if you switch from X to console mode or vice versa the LCD will come back alive.  I'm sure that means that a workaround could be done with an event handler and a tool...

 

Parabola you genius!  The following code in /etc/acpi/actions/lm_lid.sh works for me:

```
grep -r open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state

if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then

        /usr/bin/chvt 12 && /usr/bin/chvt 7

fi
```

NB: I have laptop-mode-tools installed.

----------

## VinzC

 *garris0n wrote:*   

> Parabola you genius!  The following code in /etc/acpi/actions/lm_lid.sh works for me:
> 
> ```
> grep -r open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state
> 
> ...

 

This probably means there is a way to reinitialize the screen (or display chip) since switching between text and graphics modes does the same. I'm almost sure laptop-mode-tools provide such a thing...

----------

## garris0n

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> This probably means there is a way to reinitialize the screen (or display chip) since switching between text and graphics modes does the same. I'm almost sure laptop-mode-tools provide such a thing...

 

I don't see anything in the laptop_mode and laptop-mode.conf man pages about it.  Even if there was, it's nothing more than a workaround- a fix would seem to require an ACPI kernel patch.  It wouldn't be the first vendor-specific kernel option.  Aesthetics aside, I'm quite happy not to have to do the Ctl+Alt+Fx finger dance anymore.

----------

## VinzC

 *garris0n wrote:*   

> I don't see anything in the laptop_mode and laptop-mode.conf man pages about it.  Even if there was, it's nothing more than a workaround- a fix would seem to require an ACPI kernel patch.  It wouldn't be the first vendor-specific kernel option.  Aesthetics aside, I'm quite happy not to have to do the Ctl+Alt+Fx finger dance anymore.

 

This is frightening  :Shocked:  . Would mean, if I understand correctly, fixing the DSDT?

----------

## garris0n

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> This is frightening  . Would mean, if I understand correctly, fixing the DSDT?

 

I'm not certain, there is nothing at acpi4linux for the Inspiron 6000.

----------

## VinzC

 *garris0n wrote:*   

> I'm not certain, there is nothing at acpi4linux for the Inspiron 6000.

 

So just a kernel patch would be enough... It's becoming a lot of things to wait for: full i915 support, ACPI...  :Sad: 

----------

## garris0n

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> So just a kernel patch would be enough... It's becoming a lot of things to wait for: full i915 support, ACPI... 

 

I'm a bit more optimistic: the 2.6.11 kernel supports the 915 chipset, the 915GM graphics chip will supposedly be supported in the next x.org release, and aside from the lid bug ACPI works fine; I have laptop-mode-tools and cpufreq working and soon I'll even take a stab at suspend-to-disk.  Compared to my last laptop, this is a dream come true.

Linux on laptops has come a long way.  (or maybe I'm just getting old)

----------

## lancealtar

Okay, I'm posting because it took me a very long time to find the answers to these questions.

#1) I was having problems because my CDRW/DVD-ROM would not allow me to hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc

I was getting this error

```
/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)
```

So after a very long time searching a friend help me find https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-270763-highlight-sata+cdrom.html.

What I did was make sure that Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAP/MFM/RLL support ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL is NOT Selected

I don't have any PATA so why have it? then you have to do this

```
in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h change

#undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */

to

#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */ 
```

Then do your make && make modules_install && make install

Make sure /boot is mounted (duh). Or use your genkernel, whatever you like.

Reboot and you shouldn't have any problem with your cdrom showing up as a SCSI device. You might have to change your /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 to point to /dev/sr0 but that's minimal.

#2) I have the ATi X300 and it was a pain to try to find out what needs to be done in order to get DRI/DRM working. Finally with a little googling I found

a document that stated that in order to get fglrx to load and functional you need to have agpgart and intel_agp loaded first. So what I did was this

```
Device Drivers ---> Character device ---> <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

Device Drivers ---> Character device ---> <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) ---> <M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

make && make modules_install

modules-update

# echo "agpgart" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# echo "intel_agp" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# echo "fglrx" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

After a nice reboot everything seemed to work just fine. I hope this helps some people.

----------

## AlexCPU

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> Audio
> 
> Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller
> 
> I use also and I just had this in my config and it worked perfectly:
> ...

 

Does this support hardware mixing (e.g. playing with xmms and mplayer at same time) or do you still have to use some sort of software mixer (e.g. dmix)?

Thanks Alex

----------

## lancealtar

 *AlexCPU wrote:*   

>  *Sejam wrote:*   Audio
> 
> Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller
> 
> I use also and I just had this in my config and it worked perfectly:
> ...

 

This is just a driver, you'll need to install media-sound/alsa-utils

```
# emerge media-sound/alsa-utils

# rc-update add alsasound default
```

for your mixer to work properly and to unmute your card. The rc-update will make it so you don't have to unmute your card every reboot and it will save your last state of the cards volumes, etc. 

Hope this helps!

----------

## AlexCPU

That wasn't quite what I was looking for the answer to. I'll try and clarify.

Does the hardware (and driver's given above) have the ability to play multiple sources at once, as in play audio from more that one program at a time without using a software mixer such as dmix or arts (which allow the cpu to mix the audio streams rather than the sound card)?

Alex

----------

## lancealtar

 *AlexCPU wrote:*   

> That wasn't quite what I was looking for the answer to. I'll try and clarify.
> 
> Does the hardware (and driver's given above) have the ability to play multiple sources at once, as in play audio from more that one program at a time without using a software mixer such as dmix or arts (which allow the cpu to mix the audio streams rather than the sound card)?
> 
> Alex

 

I just tried playing an mp3 with xmms and another with mplayer and it doesn't seem to like it. Guess the answer is no.

----------

## hoschi

 *AlexCPU wrote:*   

>  *Sejam wrote:*   Audio
> 
> Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller
> 
> I use also and I just had this in my config and it worked perfectly:
> ...

 

No, you will need a Sound-Deamon like ESD oder ARTS.

----------

## VinzC

 *lancealtar wrote:*   

> You might have to change your /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 to point to /dev/sr0 but that's minimal.

 

How do you do that with UDEV?

----------

## lancealtar

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *lancealtar wrote:*   You might have to change your /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 to point to /dev/sr0 but that's minimal. 
> 
> How do you do that with UDEV?

 

```
# ln -sf /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /dev/sr0
```

----------

## VinzC

Just a symlink? I recall with devfs you had to tune devfsd.conf to create shortcuts that survived reboot. Are symlinks allowed now with udev?

----------

## Sejam

 *lancealtar wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-270763-highlight-sata+cdrom.html.
> 
> What I did was make sure that Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAP/MFM/RLL support ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL is NOT Selected
> 
> I don't have any PATA so why have it? then you have to do this
> ...

 

Let me just say, THANKS A LOT.  I've been looking for this fix for a long time (actually, I read your post a while ago, but have been so busy that I haven't been able to try it now).  I've confirmed that it does work perfectly.

----------

## lancealtar

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Just a symlink? I recall with devfs you had to tune devfsd.conf to create shortcuts that survived reboot. Are symlinks allowed now with udev?

 

All you're doing is updating the symlinks created that udev created the first time you booted. Since /dev/hdc is no longer relevant you're just updating your /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 to the correct device /dev/sr0. Oh yes, and udev is pretty good about remembering what is done to the system devices, so you shouldn't have a problem after rebooting; at least I've never had a problem after updating the symlinks.

----------

## PolarXL

I'm attempting to get my touchpad fully functional, but after copying others' xorg.conf mouse info, all I've managed to do is tweak my mouse movement acceleration.

My goal is to get a fully functional touchpad - vertical and horizontal scrolling, single/double click tapping, 3rd button tapping (if possible)...

If any of you have this working, could you either post your xorg.conf, or tell me where mine's gone wrong?

Here's what I have.

(Also, I have

Load "synaptics"

in my Module section.

```

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Option      "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option       "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   

     Option "MaxTapTime"  "180"

     Option "MaxTapMove"  "110"

     Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

     Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

     Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

     Option "MinSpeed"  "0.3"

     Option "MaxSpeed"  "0.75"

     Option "AccelFactor"  "0.015"

     Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

     Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

     Option "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

     Option "LeftRightScrolling"   "1"

   

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

```

----------

## VinzC

 *PolarXL wrote:*   

> I'm attempting to get my touchpad fully functional, but after copying others' xorg.conf mouse info, all I've managed to do is tweak my mouse movement acceleration.
> 
> My goal is to get a fully functional touchpad - vertical and horizontal scrolling, single/double click tapping, 3rd button tapping (if possible)...
> 
> If any of you have this working, could you either post your xorg.conf, or tell me where mine's gone wrong?

 

If you look at Xorg.0.log you'll probably see an error message like (I give it from from memory)

```
Failed to load module synatics: no synaptics device found
```

This is what I have. That's what you probably have too. This is one of my next points in the list...

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

>  *lancealtar wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-270763-highlight-sata+cdrom.html.
> 
> What I did was make sure that Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAP/MFM/RLL support ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL is NOT Selected
> 
> I don't have any PATA so why have it? then you have to do this
> ...

 

And good news this too works with Gentoo Sources 2.6.11-r7. With previous release (2.6.11-r6) it didn't.

<relief/>

----------

## dschaus

Hi,

I've been reading here quite a while and now I finally found the time to register and write maybe a few hints

First of all I'd like to thank lancealtar for his great hint on the DVD-Drive, maybe it's worth to add the note, that you need to have SCSI-CDRom-Support activated in the kernel. This was a five-minute-problem for me, because I was wondering, why there was no /dev/sr0 device. After including support everything worked just fine, so thanks lot !

Next @VinzC: Maybe you should have a look here: 

http://wiki.splitbrain.org/lifebook-2.6

especially at the event-interface and mknod-part. I had the same problem with the touchpad not being recognized, after adding the nodes there was no problem at all. The only thing that didn't work after that was an USB-mouse, but that was due to my wrong xorg-configuration, but I had no time to fix it yet, so I can't supply you all with a working xorg.conf yet. When I find the time (and got it all to work, too), I'll do that of course. Also I had no udev running at that time, so I cannot tell you if there is any problem.

I also still have a question: Is there any tool for gentoo for undervolting the cpu ? For Windows (yes sorry, it's still on there  :Wink: ) I use 

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/systemprogramme/centrino_hardware_control/

explanation here, but you need the beta-version from above because of the sonoma-chipset in the Inspiron 6000

http://www.pbus-167.com/chc.htm

and achieved quite alot of battery savings, so it would really be nice to have something like that  for linux, because even with cpufreq it takes up much more power (more than an hour of battery runtime) there than under windows.

So, I think that's it for now, maybe it already helped someone and maybe anyone also has an answer to my question.

CU

Dave

----------

## VinzC

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> Next @VinzC: Maybe you should have a look here: 
> 
> http://wiki.splitbrain.org/lifebook-2.6
> 
> especially at the event-interface and mknod-part. I had the same problem with the touchpad not being recognized, after adding the nodes there was no problem at all. The only thing that didn't work after that was an USB-mouse, but that was due to my wrong xorg-configuration, but I had no time to fix it yet, so I can't supply you all with a working xorg.conf yet. When I find the time (and got it all to work, too), I'll do that of course. Also I had no udev running at that time, so I cannot tell you if there is any problem.

 

Thanks a lot, Dave. I'll try ASAP  :Smile:  This is exactly what I was looking for. The remaining major item is getting the i915 chip working in non VESA mode in Xorg. I'm waiting for Xorg 6.9 or whatever is coming next.

Thanks again.

----------

## dschaus

np, always trying to help ppl  :Wink: 

But I cannot help you with the i915 chipset, I have an ATI X300 in my Notebook, which is not making too much trouble though I cannot set VesaFB to WSXGA+ Resolutions in the console, but WXGA is sufficient there. In Xorg everything is working quite fine (though I had to do one thing which I still do not like, but this might be because I have not installed gentoo freshly, but copied (rsync -avd 'ed that is) the whole install from my Pentium4-Machine, I had to add "xhost +" in a file from a kdm (can't remember which one) so that this is done before kdm is started, otherwise I wasn't always able to login, the xserver just restarted after having typed in user/password, sometimes I could login though, but after restarting the xserver/logging out,  it didn't work. For me this is not really a big problem as I have a firewall running here, and usually do not connect to unsecure networks, so nobody should be able to access my Xserver remotely... I hope  :Wink: )

So good luck with your Card / Touchpad !

CU

Dave

----------

## seppelrockt

Would be nice if anybody could post an updated kernel .config (for GM915, not x300 if possible). I exspecially wonder whether I need pcie enabled in .config ...

Thanks

----------

## VinzC

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> Next @VinzC: Maybe you should have a look here: 
> 
> http://wiki.splitbrain.org/lifebook-2.6
> 
> especially at the event-interface and mknod-part. I had the same problem with the touchpad not being recognized, after adding the nodes there was no problem at all. The only thing that didn't work after that was an USB-mouse, but that was due to my wrong xorg-configuration, but I had no time to fix it yet, so I can't supply you all with a working xorg.conf yet. When I find the time (and got it all to work, too), I'll do that of course. Also I had no udev running at that time, so I cannot tell you if there is any problem.

 

It's weird: if I check the Event interface support in my kernel config, touchpad doesn't react in X. It happens with either gentoo-sources or vanilla-sources. There is no error message in Xorg.0.log. Kernel recognizes AlpsPS/2 Glidepoint touchpad.

I didn't have to create the /dev/input/eventX nodes as they were already there.

cat /dev/psaux gives no output

cat /dev/input/event[123] gives no output

cat /dev/input/mouse0 gives no output

cat /dev/input/mouse1 gives no output

cat /dev/input/mouse2 gives no output

cat /dev/input/mouse3 gives some outputwhen I move my USB mouse only...

cat /dev/input/mice gives some output when I move my USB mouse only...

 :Shocked: 

----------

## dschaus

Well that's strange... Have you tried building a kernel without udev (or let's say with /dev filesystem and automounting of /dev enabled in the kernel) ? As I said, my last try was without udev, so I can't tell whether or not the touchpad works with udev at all...

The only thing I can tell you, I wasn't using (in xorg.conf) /dev/mice (had to change there when using udev) nor /dev/event[1..3] but I'm not 100% sure if I was using /dev/mouse/mouse0, but I think so, but /dev/psaux is also possible. 

Maybe you should try booting without an external mouse and try if the touchpad works then, because (as I said before) I couldn't get the external mouse to work, but I had booted without it being connected...

Maybe I'll find some time later this day (or in the evening), so I can try this again, I'll tell you my results !

CU

Dave

----------

## VinzC

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> Maybe you should try booting without an external mouse and try if the touchpad works then, because (as I said before) I couldn't get the external mouse to work, but I had booted without it being connected...

 

Touchpad does work indeed but outside X. Both mice work on consoles together with GPM. I ran X from the command line. As soon as I left X I could see a message Synaptics DeviceOff called. When I get back to X, a message Synaptics DeviceOn called appears.

----------

## dschaus

Well, I was so curious that I already tested it.

I've got everything to work as I needed it, but I'm sorry, I don't need gpm, so I can't tell you anything about that !

What is working now:

Touchpad is working as synaptics device, including scrolling

You can plug in an USB-mouse whenever you like to, both devices work just fine.

cat /dev/psaux gives output from the touchpad

cat /dev/input/event0 is the keyboard

cat /dev/input/event1 is sometimes the touchpad, but not always, can't tell why

cat /dev/input/event2 is the USB mouse,

cat /dev/input/mice is also the USB mouse, you have to use mice (not mouse0,1,2...) because the number changes when you unplug and replug the mouse

And (as you can see in the .config file) udev is active, so there is no problem with that !

Maybe the speed of the touchpad-cursor needs some tuning, it tages ages to get from left to right in a 1680 resolution  :Wink: 

EDIT: For testing reasons I added Option "DynamicClocks" "on" in the graphics-card-part and it appears as if it really works (of course only with the radeon driver), because the laptop now needs about 2 Watts less ! This is not yet included in the file below !

I have uploaded the configs to my webserver, they are so big, I wouldn't want to post them here, but I guess I'll forget them there anyways so they'll be online quite a long time  :Wink: 

www.topspritten.de/xorg.conf

www.topspritten.de/.config

@Everybody: Remember: DO NOT simply copy them onto your system if you don't have the ATI X300 graphics card ! Also: The xorg-file is REALLY messed up, I have only been changing the file for quite some computers with quite some different graphics cards etc. Also: I have just seen that acceleration is not enabled as I'm currently not using the fglrx file, don't know why that is, maybe I'll change that sometime.

Again I hope that this will help some people !

CU

Dave

EDIT2: Just stumbled over this page

http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/

It might help some people with the i915 graphics card, I have (of course) not tested it though !

----------

## acidbrain

I just wondered if it is safe to use gcc 3.4.3. Especially the masked glibc frightens me.

Did anyone experience any problems?

One idea about the SD-Reader (it still doesn't work, right?): If i remember right, if've read in a magazine (c't 9/2005, it's german), that the reader is not downwards compatible to MMC.

Greets,

acidbrain

----------

## VinzC

 *acidbrain wrote:*   

> I just wondered if it is safe to use gcc 3.4.3. Especially the masked glibc frightens me. [...]

 

I've yet had several problems on other machines but none have been implied by using GCC 3.4.x. If you follow the guide at the beginning of this thread, there will be no problem. I've unmasked things as mentionned here and I've had no crash at all.

If you want your laptop to be fully optimized for Pentium-M then you'll have to unmask. If you're a bit reluctant at unmasking GLIBC, then you can safely stick to GCC 3.3.x and wait till GCC & co are unmasked.

----------

## VinzC

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> Well, I was so curious that I already tested it.
> 
> I've got everything to work as I needed it, but I'm sorry, I don't need gpm, so I can't tell you anything about that !
> 
> What is working now:
> ...

 

I have finally found something: http://homepage.mac.com/felipe_alfaro/iblog/B1004527421/C406641880/E1346338003/. I've followed what the guy says in his blog, i.e. manually loading synaptics driver in Xorg. I also removed the input declaration from the ServerLayout section. There was also an option "CorePointer" that I removed from the "Input" section too. Now it works.

Ok, I still have to find how to enable scrolling and tap/drag lock but at least I get no error and the touchpad is functional.

And - oh yes - I've tried a DVD after patching libata.h as mentionned above in this thread and it's more than satisfying, even in VESA mode. I'll try the DRI snapshot as it seems to fix bad kernel support for DRI. I've read that currently XOrg doesn't find matching DRI into the kernel module then switches to VESA - if I have understood; that's the reason why the latter must be patched using the snapshot.

FYI I'm using xorg-x11-6.8.99.5.

I'll try and post later if I succeed.

----------

## VinzC

Forget the DRI snapshot. I never succeeded in having it work properly. Most of all I get worse performance with glxgears than without the patch. After tuning all I could get was a system freeze when I closed X.

Patch removed. Still working in VESA mode but now I don't care.

----------

## Sejam

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Forget the DRI snapshot. I never succeeded in having it work properly. Most of all I get worse performance with glxgears than without the patch. After tuning all I could get was a system freeze when I closed X.
> 
> Patch removed. Still working in VESA mode but now I don't care.

 

Great, now I read this after wondering what is happening.  I was messing around with my system trying to see if I could get new things working.  I had downloaded the lastest i915 drivers, and now my system is freezing when I close X.  Guess I'll try one of the older dri drivers to see if that is the problem.

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> Guess I'll try one of the older dri drivers to see if that is the problem.

 

I wouldn't if I were you...  :Smile: 

----------

## acidbrain

Hi,

I've figured out the keyboard definitions of the quick access keys on the front for use with x11-misc/lineakd.

You can assign any commands to the keys, I use them for controlling xmms - and it rocks.

lineakd-0.7.2 did not compile, I installed the masked lineakd-0.8.3, which works fine for me.

As 0.7.2 compiled without problems with gcc version 3.3.5 on my desktop system, so this might fall into the category "why masked gcc/glibc is evil"  :Smile: 

This should do the trick:

```
# echo "x11-misc/lineakd ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "x11-misc/lineak-defaultplugin ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge lineakd lineak-defaultplugin
```

Now, for the configuration:

Insert this in /etc/lineakkb.def:

```
[DI6000]

  brandname = "Dell"

    modelname = "Inspirion 6000 Notebook (Quickaccess keys)"

      [KEYS]

        Play        = 162

         Previous    = 144

        Next        = 153

   Stop        = 164

   VolumeDown  = 174

   Mute        = 160

   VolumeUp    = 176

  [END KEYS]

[END DI6000]
```

Now enter "lineak -c DI6000" with your daily user account (=> not as root  :Wink:  )

Then edit the configuration file ~/.lineakd/lineakd.conf and assign commands to the buttons.

Here is what i use:

```

Mute = EAK_MUTE

Next = "xmms --fwd"

Play = "xmms --play-pause"

Previous = "xmms --rew"

Stop = "xmms --stop"

VolumeDown = EAK_VOLDOWN

VolumeUp = EAK_VOLUP

```

Now enter "lineakd -v" and check if it works.

If everthing is ok, you can start lineakd automatically everytime you start X.

With Gnome, you can use Applications -> Desktop Preferences -> Advanced -> Sessions, Startup Programs

Just add "/usr/bin/lineakd"

With KDE, you can add a symlink to ~/.kde/Autostart:

ln -s /usr/bin/lineakd ~/.kde/Autostart

Now you should be done! Have fun!

If this was to easy for you, then read on, because:

Unfortunately, I did not get any of the Fn-Keys to work.

I've assigned a keycode to the keys that cause an entry in

/var/log/messages if pressed.

```
Key      Scancode   Assigned keycode

Fn+F1/Sleep*   e00a      231

Fn+F2/Wireless   e008      232

Fn+F3/Battery   e007      233

Fn+F8/CRT/LCD   e00b      238

Fn+F10/Eject   e009      240
```

*Note: My keyboard-layout is german, so the labels may be different on

other systems.

getkeycodes gives this output:

```
d6k root # getkeycodes

Plain scancodes xx (hex) versus keycodes (dec)

for 1-83 (0x01-0x53) scancode equals keycode

 0x50:   80  81  82  83  99   0  86  87

 0x58:   88 117   0   0  95 183 184 185

 0x60:    0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0

 0x68:    0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0

 0x70:   93   0   0  89   0   0  85  91

 0x78:   90  92   0  94   0 124 121   0

Escaped scancodes e0 xx (hex)

e0 00:    0   0   0   0   0   0   0 233

e0 08:  232 240 231 238   0   0   0   0

e0 10:  165   0   0   0   0   0   0   0

e0 18:    0 163   0   0  96  97   0   0

e0 20:  113 140 164   0 166   0   0   0

e0 28:    0   0 255   0   0   0 114   0

e0 30:  115   0 150   0   0  98 255  99

e0 38:  100   0   0   0   0   0   0   0

e0 40:    0   0   0   0   0 119 119 102

e0 48:  103 104   0 105 112 106 118 107

e0 50:  108 109 110 111   0   0   0   0

e0 58:    0   0   0 125 126 127 116 142

e0 60:    0   0   0 143   0 217 156 173

e0 68:  128 159 158 157 155 226   0 112

e0 70:    0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0

e0 78:    0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0

d6k root #
```

I've tried this config:

```
[DI6000-ALL]

  brandname = "Dell"

    modelname = "Inspirion 6000 Notebook (Fn + Quickaccess keys)"

      [KEYS]

        Play        = 162

         Previous    = 144

        Next        = 153

   Stop        = 164

   VolumeDown  = 174

   Mute        = 160

   VolumeUp    = 176

   Sleep       = 231

   Wireless    = 232   

   Battery       = 233   

   CrtLcd       = 238

   Eject       = 240

  [END KEYS]

[END DI6000]
```

Unfortunately, lineakd does not react on any of the Fn-keys.

If I start xev (after having defined the keycodes) and press Fn+F10

(Eject), nothing happens, but in /var/log/messages appears:

[...]

May 11 00:23:41 d6k keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240

[...]

If I press any of the other Fn-keys, nothing at all happens.

Any ideas are welcome, I already wrote a mail to the lineakd-devel mailinglist.

Oops, this was more text than expected.  :Embarassed:  I hope it is useful for someone.

CU,

acidbrain

----------

## Sejam

 *Sejam wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   Forget the DRI snapshot. I never succeeded in having it work properly. Most of all I get worse performance with glxgears than without the patch. After tuning all I could get was a system freeze when I closed X.
> 
> Patch removed. Still working in VESA mode but now I don't care. 
> 
> Great, now I read this after wondering what is happening.  I was messing around with my system trying to see if I could get new things working.  I had downloaded the lastest i915 drivers, and now my system is freezing when I close X.  Guess I'll try one of the older dri drivers to see if that is the problem.

 

That was the problem I was having with the system freezing when I closed X.  Used one of the older DRI snapshots that I knew worked and it fixed that problem.

Of course, I've now decided to try using the xorg-cvs and ran into problems.  All modules loaded correctly, but I do not have DRI (no /dev/dri/card0) even though the kernel module did load correctly.  The other thing is that since I've moved to the xorg-cvs, the system is requiring A LOT more ram to run.  Not sure if anybody else noticed this.  I'm talking about 300+  megs more than before I did an upgrade of xorg.

----------

## VinzC

Hi, acidbrain.

This is indeed quite interesting. I'll try it on my laptop. I've upgraded GCC/GLIBC to 3.4 so I'll tell you if I'm with the Dark Side of the Force or not  :Wink: 

----------

## PolarXL

 *lancealtar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #2) I have the ATi X300 and it was a pain to try to find out what needs to be done in order to get DRI/DRM working. Finally with a little googling I found
> 
> a document that stated that in order to get fglrx to load and functional you need to have agpgart and intel_agp loaded first. So what I did was this
> ...

 

Idle curiosity, what's the advantage of using "intel_agp" as opposed to "ati-agp"?  Considering it's an ATI card.

The one problem I haven't managed to get around (I'm using ati-agp, but I'm more than willing to dump that in the name of progress), is that certain games (Supertux, Tuxracer, Quake 3) don't run fullscreen in fullscreen mode, they instead run in a window about the size of windowed mode, with black borders.

That, and Unreal Tournament seems to have no concept of framerate limit.  Tapping forward launches me across the map.

Does the intel driver fix this stuff?  Does the ATI X300 even classify as intel_agp?

-Alex

----------

## VinzC

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> www.topspritten.de/xorg.conf
> 
> www.topspritten.de/.config

 

Hi, dschauss. I must thank you for your xorg.conf for I copied all your config lines about Synaptics/Alps GlidePoint touchpad and it works. I don't have to load the driver as a separate module anymore. I think the "AlwaysCore" option did help. I had used "CorePointer" for both the touchpad and USB mouse, which probably conflicted.

Now I have a functional touchpad. Vertical scrolling works. Tap & Drag also works. I'll try tuning acceleration because, yes, it takes ages to cross the screen  :Smile:  from left to right (and vice versa).

----------

## dschaus

Hi VinzC,

great to hear that, I'm also quite sure that the "AlwaysCore" Option does alot !

I got the cursor-speed working nicely by setting the minspeed and maxspeed Options a bit higher, tuning the acceleration did nothing good to me, the cursor just became racing around so I wouldn't suggest changing this value !

@PolarXL: Currently, again, I do not have much spare time, but I think in the next days I'll test the games you mentioned (all but quake3 or is there a demo-version around ? I'll check this), and tell you my results. The only thing I can currently tell you is that, afaik, ati-agp should be for ati-based-chipsets, in the I6000, there is an Intel Chipset, so I guess intel_agp is the right module. But I'm not really into this stuff and I could be wrong, so don't rely on this completely  :Wink: 

I do have three more questions to all owners of an I6000:

1. Does the blue light in your media-buttons always work ? Even in windows mine sometimes do not light up, or only flash shortly, or sometimes they are just dimly lit. The buttons themself work all the time, and this doesn't really annoy me, but I'm curios if others have this problem, too.

2. Does your Bluetooth-LED light up completely when activated ? Mine only flashes on and off (long time off, very short time on), and I have the feeling (not yet checked) as if this only happens, when I deactivated the bluetooth in windows (by clicking the B -Icon in the Systray), went to hibernation and start gentoo after that. As far as I remember the light stays on if I don't deactivate bluetooth in windows...

3. Did you get the WLAN-Light to work under gentoo ? I'm currently using a very old version of the intel-driver (below 1.0) because I couldn't get the 1.02 to work and hadn't yet the time to check the newer ones.

CU in the next days,

Dave

----------

## VinzC

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> 1. Does the blue light in your media-buttons always work ? Even in windows mine sometimes do not light up, or only flash shortly, or sometimes they are just dimly lit. The buttons themself work all the time, and this doesn't really annoy me, but I'm curios if others have this problem, too.

 

Not tried yet with Linux but in Wind-haze everything seems to work properly; the lights come up the same way for all buttons: they are lit brightly for 2-3 seconds when pushed. They don't blink nor are dimly lit. Something makes me think your lights might have sort of an electrical problem, connexion or whatever.

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> 2. Does your Bluetooth-LED light up completely when activated ? Mine only flashes on and off (long time off, very short time on), and I have the feeling (not yet checked) as if this only happens, when I deactivated the bluetooth in windows (by clicking the B -Icon in the Systray), went to hibernation and start gentoo after that. As far as I remember the light stays on if I don't deactivate bluetooth in windows...

 

The bluetooth light seems to act like the battery beacon  :Smile:  . I really think there's something wrong with wiring inside...

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> 3. Did you get the WLAN-Light to work under gentoo ? I'm currently using a very old version of the intel-driver (below 1.0) because I couldn't get the 1.02 to work and hadn't yet the time to check the newer ones.

 

The latest updates (IIRC from memory as I'm not under Gentoo right now but at the dark side of the Force  :Wink:  ) seem to support WiFi light. It's said to be experimental currently but I didn't succeed in having it work. Note I did only a rough try and that's all.

It's inside /etc/modules.d/ipw2200, IIRC. The led variable or setting would tell how to control the panel LED. You'll have to emerge the latest ipw2200 package.

----------

## VinzC

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> 3. Did you get the WLAN-Light to work under gentoo ? I'm currently using a very old version of the intel-driver (below 1.0) because I couldn't get the 1.02 to work and hadn't yet the time to check the newer ones.

 

Aaaaah, news are coming. Ok, slowly but they are  :Smile:  .

I've googled a bit and saw you can put the WiFi light On by echoing 1 to /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:03:03.0/led:

```
echo 1 >> /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:03\:03.0/led
```

.

USe the appropriate bus ID on your system. Now the trick is to do that each time the interface comes up... If anyone has got an idea? Is there an event that one could use to run a script that would turn on the light? Or should we directly modify net.xxx script? (omg! this script is a nightmare now  :Wink:  )

Note it's pointless to echo 0 to the device to turn off the light (I've tried). The light shuts down with the module. But it's less than annoying, isn't it?

----------

## cytux

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Is there an event that one could use to run a script that would turn on the light? Or should we directly modify net.xxx script? (omg! this script is a nightmare now  )
> 
> 

 

Hi,

I put:

preup() {

echo 1 >> /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:03\:03.0/led

return 0

}

in /etc/conf.d/net

You may put there any other statements you wish to get called on net startup like iwpriv, iwconfig, enc ...

----------

## VinzC

 *cytux wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   Is there an event that one could use to run a script that would turn on the light? Or should we directly modify net.xxx script? (omg! this script is a nightmare now  )
> 
>  
> 
> Hi,
> ...

 

Damn! It was so simple... I didn't even think of it!  Thanks a million times  :Smile:  .

----------

## Sejam

 *cytux wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   Is there an event that one could use to run a script that would turn on the light? Or should we directly modify net.xxx script? (omg! this script is a nightmare now  )
> 
>  
> 
> Hi,
> ...

 

Thanks.  It's definitely a working solution.  Not the perfect solution unfortunetly.  The perfect solution would be for the led to really come on and off according to the radio being on/off using the <FN+FS> command.  I have a feeling to really get that working though would require working with the ipw2200 project to integrate it into that code.

On an additional request, has anyone managed to get the mmc/sd-card reader to work?  I always forget I have it but finally just got a digital camera that uses sd-card so it would be nice.  Then again after I upgraded the windows os to pro (non-standard since I get a very cheap copy from school) I cannot seem to get it to work in windows either.  Grrrrr.

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> The perfect solution would be for the led to really come on and off according to the radio being on/off using the <FN+FS> command.  I have a feeling to really get that working though would require working with the ipw2200 project to integrate it into that code.

 

Remember the LED support is still experimental so for now the driver can only enable it on your request. I think Windoze drivers do what you'd like I think, i.e. turn on the led as soon as the interface is activated.

----------

## cytux

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Thanks a million times  .

 

You're welcome!  :Cool:  Thanks a lot for some cool postings from you and the others, too!

By the way: I am waiting for xorg new version 6.9.x, because this tricky stuff in the i915 thread is not the right thing for me. Is anyone here who knows when it will turn the corner? I got intel sonoma chipset with integrated graphics and UXGA. THX!

----------

## dschaus

@cytux: Maybe you overlooked this, at least the readme (or the link stating "you can also look here") looks very promising and easy ! Btw.: Thanks for the WLAN-LED-"Patch" !

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> EDIT2: Just stumbled over this page
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/
> 
> It might help some people with the i915 graphics card, I have (of course) not tested it though !

 

@VinzC: I've got the ipw Version 1.04 up and running, but haven't yet tested the LED-stuff. I'll come back here when I finally had the time for this (and also the ATI-Problem by PolarXL). But thanks already for the info on the light in the media-buttons, I still have to take a deeper look at this though it doesn't annoy me at all --> I will not send the notebook back to dell, maybe short before the warranty is over or when any other Problems arise (which I do not hope !).

CU

Dave

----------

## VinzC

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> @VinzC: I've got the ipw Version 1.04 up and running, but haven't yet tested the LED-stuff. I'll come back here when I finally had the time for this

 

It works on my laptop with ipw2200 1.0.3 and ipw-firmware 2.2. Hope it will too on yours  :Smile:  .

----------

## seppelrockt

Warning: New BIOS Version 06 will (probably) render your X unusable with i810 (black screen)!!!

At least that was the problem with my box. I updated the BIOS two days ago and yesterday my X didn't work with the i810 config anymore. I did a BIOS downgrade and things are OK again.

The BIOS 06 seems to downgrade the Video BIOS from Version 3412 (BIOS 05) to 1219 - and that makes problems. Can anybody confirm this - ähhh well you might not be interested to do so  :Wink: 

With the old BIOS and vanilla sources finaly DRI works here without snapshots, glxinfos shows DRI enabled and glxgears gives me ~ 930fps (at 1280x800). That's OK for now.

Idea for the the wireless LED: 

1. Would it be possible to use lineak or something to make LED dependent on press the wireless hotkeys. (On would of cause first need to find out the wireless state on boot)?

2. Is there any chance to use the output of iwconfig (radio=off) to set the LED status?

----------

## seppelrockt

I need some help with the Alps Touchpad:

1. Were did you found information about the xorg Options for synaptics - I used the infos from the above xorg.conf but want to know waht the options meen.

2. I can't find CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS in my kernel config. How can I enable this in vanilla kernel 2.6.12rc4? Do I have to patch?

----------

## cytux

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> @cytux: Maybe you overlooked this, at least the readme (or the link stating "you can also look here") looks very promising and easy !  *dschaus wrote:*   EDIT2: Just stumbled over this page
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/
> 
> It might help some people with the i915 graphics card, I have (of course) not tested it though ! 
> ...

 

Thank you. Yes I got it but I haven't tried it yet. I need some time. Anyone selling time in barrels here?  :Wink: 

@seppelrockt:

Thanks a lot for the bios-warning! I don't think it's possible to install an automatic LED script yet, because it's possible to turn the LED on but unfortunately not off. It will may be possible in the future, but I think it's not so important, because my WLAN is always activated.

----------

## seppelrockt

Can't anybody help with the synaptics stuff in kernel? 

P.S. The above link to the kernel .config doesn't work anymore.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> 1. Were did you found information about the xorg Options for synaptics - I used the infos from the above xorg.conf but want to know waht the options mean.

 

- /usr/share/doc/synaptics-0.14.0/README.gz

- /usr/share/doc/synaptics-0.14.0/README.alps.gz

The latter also contains a note on how to disable hardware tapping.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> 2. I can't find CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS in my kernel config. How can I enable this in vanilla kernel 2.6.12rc4? Do I have to patch?

 

There is none. I think emerge synaptics is enough.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Can't anybody help with the synaptics stuff in kernel? 
> 
> P.S. The above link to the kernel .config doesn't work anymore.

 

Here's my xorg.conf. Hope it'll help:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Touchpad"

    Driver "synaptics"

    Option "CorePointer"

    Option "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

#    Option "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option "Protocol"              "alps"

    Option "LeftEdge"              "120"

    Option "RightEdge"             "830"

    Option "TopEdge"               "120"

    Option "BottomEdge"            "650"

    Option "FingerLow"             "14"

    Option "FingerHigh"            "15"

    Option "MaxTapTime"            "180"

    Option "MaxTapMove"            "110"

    Option "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

    Option "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

    Option "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

    Option "MinSpeed"              "0.2"

    Option "MaxSpeed"              "0.5"

    Option "AccelFactor"           "0.15"

    Option "EdgeMotionMinZ"        "17"

    Option "EdgeMotionMaxZ"        "21"

    Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "30"

    Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "35"

    Option "SHMConfig"             "on"

    Option "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "DellLFP"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

    ...

EndSection
```

I've just changed Protocol to Alps. I'll tell you when I have restart XOrg if it does work.

----------

## VinzC

Well I can tell you will want to keep Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"... Alps introduces some strange behaviour: clicking once is like double clicking and scrolling doesn't work. Acceleration is effective but it's not enough to bear it all  :Smile:  .

EDIT: maybe I'll try with default settings instead of all these ones; we'll see...

----------

## VinzC

I've just tried Spock's new gensplash/vesa-tng patches for kernel 2.6.12... Now the bootsplash fades in just like Redmond's Fisher Price toy  :Very Happy:  . Ok, I still have to find why I don't get my scrollbar working and why the text box background color seems inverted. But it's a nice start.

Warning: Vanilla sources specific.

- fbsplash-0.9.2-r2-2.6.12-rc3.patch

- vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6-r2-2.6.12-rc1.patch

You will have to unmask (masked, keyword) splashutils 1.1.9.x and recreate your splash screens if they were made with splashutils < 1.1.9.

----------

## seppelrockt

Sorry VinzC but I needed a kernel config - I already have a dozen xorg.confs  :Wink: 

But now everything is fine. I've finished my own xorg.conf and I only had to add evdev as modul to my kernel - seems like the info on how to get alps to work I found with google was a little outdated. Synaptics just relays on evdev and psmouse.

Well, my open questions section for today:

* I have the following error messages in xorg.log:

```
[EE] end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40
```

Does anybody know how to fix this - VGA BIOS problem or what? Sylog shows MTRR errors as well.

* What xkbModel are you using (and why) and how can I find any information about my keyboard?

* Do you have any information about hor./vert. refresh rates of the screen?

@ VinzC: Does vesafb-tng and fbsplash work with the patches on 2.6.12rc4 vanilla? No more colorful restangles when switching to console?

EDIT: Does anybody have horizontal scrolling with the Alps Touchpad working? (New Day, new Gentoo tasks - TODAY: fvwm  :Wink:  )

----------

## dschaus

Hi,

still haven't found the time to check stuff but maybe today... But at least I hope I can help with some questions posted already...

@seppelrockt:

the settings for the touchpad were from the page mentioned by me before:

http://wiki.splitbrain.org/lifebook-2.6

I just tried them and they worked. In this case I don't really care why, they just work. And yes, horizontal scrolling AND vertical srolling work really fine.

Next the .config file. I have no Idea why it was deleted from my server, might have been me with some sort of wild midnight-commander action  :Wink:  Now it's back online...

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS: I think that emerge synaptics is enough, too... But fyi, I used gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r8 (or something like that  :Wink:  ), maybe you should try them if vanilla-sources don't work...

Bios-Versions: Have you taken a look at dell's file-archive ? In the description of the Bios-Versions they tell you what they change, is there really a downgrade for the i915 written ? Almost cannot believe that...

@cytux: Ok, hope that the page helps and the program works ! And btw, if you find someone selling time, please tell me, I could need some, too  :Wink: 

So, maybe cu later !

Dave

----------

## RBJ1128

 *Sejam wrote:*   

>  *The Funky Pkunk wrote:*    *Sejam wrote:*   
> 
> Disks
> 
> Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller
> ...

 

I just got the Inspiron 6000 as a replacement for my Inspiron 8500 from Dell (my 8500 killed itself and Dell sent me a 6000 as a replacement).  I am planning on blowing away EVERYTHING on the new laptop and installing Gentoo (most likely tomorrow).  I have noticed a good bit of differences from my config files for the 8500.  Could you post you latest config files so that I may get my clean install of Gentoo working fairly easily?  If you don't want to post all of the files, could you please just email them to me at RBJ1128@charter.net?  Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

RBJ1128:

We need the exact configuration of your laptop: screen resolution, graphics adapter, SATA/ATA disk, WiFi/Bluetooth. Since Dell laptops do have many configuration possibilities, there's no point in providing config files if they don't match your hardware.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> RBJ1128:
> 
> We need the exact configuration of your laptop: screen resolution, graphics adapter, SATA/ATA disk, WiFi/Bluetooth. Since Dell laptops do have many configuration possibilities, there's no point in providing config files if they don't match your hardware.

 

Wireless Card: IPW2200

Onboard NIC: BCM4400

PCMCIA - Ricoh R/RL/5C476

CPU: Intel Centrino 1.5GhZ

RAM: 512MB DDR2

Graphics: ATI Mobility Radeon X300

Screen Res.: Currently at 1920 x 1200 (in Windows)

IDE: I'm not sure if it is SATA or ATA, but it is an Intel 82801FBM Ultra ATA Storage - I will figure out if Gentoo sees it as SATA during the install.

Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

You can take a look at dschauss configuration files then. Do the prepare Sejam explained at the beginning of this thread about GCC. You can safely upgrade. As for the rest you can browse earlier posts in this forum.

You can also go there.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> You can take a look at dschauss configuration files then. Do the prepare Sejam explained at the beginning of this thread about GCC. You can safely upgrade. As for the rest you can browse earlier posts in this forum.
> 
> You can also go there.

 

Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Sorry VinzC but I needed a kernel config - I already have a dozen xorg.confs 

 

Hehe, no problem.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> * I have the following error messages in xorg.log:
> 
> ```
> [EE] end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40
> ```
> ...

 

I too have such errors.

```
$ dmesg | grep -i mtrr

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

mtrr: base(0xc0020000) is not aligned on a size(0x834000) boundary
```

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> * What xkbModel are you using (and why) and how can I find any information about my keyboard?

 

```
Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"
```

I found natural to use it for a Dell laptop though I have (read) no information on it.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> * Do you have any information about hor./vert. refresh rates of the screen?

 

If you're using ModeLines in xorg.conf you can check gtf results.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> @ VinzC: Does vesafb-tng and fbsplash work with the patches on 2.6.12rc4 vanilla? No more colorful restangles when switching to console?

 

I don't know for I'm using fbsplash for the moment. With fbsplash the progress bar works but I get a text area as if its background color were inverted (bitwise not). At least this is how I interpret this. I'm using theme emergence. The blue border draws correctly but the rectangular text area is of a very light pink, close to white. I'll try vesa-tng in a moment. See you in a short while  :Smile: 

EDIT: well, sadly, it doesn't work yet. I get a perfect framebuffer console - i.e. background in the text area is not inverted - but

1. the scrollbar is completely corrupted

2. switching back to text consoles corrupts the text buffer, as previously.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> EDIT: Does anybody have horizontal scrolling with the Alps Touchpad working? (New Day, new Gentoo tasks - TODAY: fvwm  )

 

Yup. Nothing special about this one. As soon as I included input events interface in the kernel, Alps touchpad worked perfectly, horz and vert scrolling too. Note horizontal scrolling depends on applications, e.g. Firefox uses horz scrolling to go forward/backward in the history.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> You can take a look at dschauss configuration files then. Do the prepare Sejam explained at the beginning of this thread about GCC. You can safely upgrade. As for the rest you can browse earlier posts in this forum.
> 
> You can also go there.

 

Currently I am installing Gentoo on the new Inspiron 6000.  I have run into more problems with this installation than I did with my Inspiron 8500, and that was my first time with Gentoo.  Can someone let me see what they are using for their use flags?

My use flags are: "-kde -hardened X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa audiofile avi bcmath bzlib cdb cdparanoia cdr cups divx4linux doc dvd dvdr dvdread emacs encode eds ethereal fbcon flac foomatic ftp gif gnome gnutils gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml icc iee1394 imagemagick inifile java jikes jpeg libcaca libg++ mad mcal mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nocd opengl oss pcmcia pdflib perl python samba slp spell tiff truetype unicode usb vcd videos wifi win32codecs xmms x86".

I am running into a problem when I emerge x11-wm/metacity.  It is complaining about not having an XML Parser for perl.  I have installed "libxml-perl" to try to correct this, but to no avail.  I would appreciate any assistance in this.  Thanks.

----------

## seppelrockt

I cannot directly help you, maybe you should first sort your USE flags a little! 

The x86 entry doesn't belong into the USE="" section of make.conf, please ckeck if you have it in the KEYWORDS sectrion and delete it from USE. 

Than, there are general and more spezific USE flags - the general one belong into the make.conf (and are listed in /usr/portage/profiles/make.desc) the other are only set for a handful of apps thus are written down in the /etc/portage/package.use for each app, e.g. win32codecs for mplayer...  (Most of) This flags are decribed in /usr/portage/profiles/make.use.desc.

Next check the bugzilla if there are any bugs reprted about the ebuilds that might brake your install, if not give us a more detailed description of your system - hope this helps a little ...

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> I am running into a problem when I emerge x11-wm/metacity.  It is complaining about not having an XML Parser for perl.  I have installed "libxml-perl" to try to correct this, but to no avail.  I would appreciate any assistance in this.  Thanks.

 

Try USE="xml xml2" emerge -av --newuse world.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*   I am running into a problem when I emerge x11-wm/metacity.  It is complaining about not having an XML Parser for perl.  I have installed "libxml-perl" to try to correct this, but to no avail.  I would appreciate any assistance in this.  Thanks. 
> 
> Try USE="xml xml2" emerge -av --newuse world.

 

Thanks.  I'll give that a try.  Right now it is re-compiling about 40 different packages, including X.  So that is giong to take a while.  I'll come back here when I know something new.  Should I add the xml and xml2 flags to my make.conf?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Thanks.  I'll give that a try.  Right now it is re-compiling about 40 different packages, including X.  So that is giong to take a while.  I'll come back here when I know something new.

 

FYI here are my USE flags:

```
USE="nptl mmx mmx2 sse sse2 acpi -apm i8x0 threads ithreads directfb fbcon avi exif tiff jpeg gif ffmpeg divx4linux xvid win32codecs xml xml2 nls ssl cdr dvd acpi usb alsa bluetooth wifi xmms ieee1394 crypt berkdb crypt gpm v4l tcpd gpm pam -ipv6 gnome gtk gtk2 -kde -qt -arts -fortran -java -junit"
```

Also use -qt if you don't want KDE.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*   Thanks.  I'll give that a try.  Right now it is re-compiling about 40 different packages, including X.  So that is giong to take a while.  I'll come back here when I know something new. 
> 
> FYI here are my USE flags:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I noticed that you used the "mmx" and "mmx2" use flag.  Is that needed for the i6000?  I have a 1.5 Centrino.  Sorry for the hardware question, I prefer AMD myself, but I had no say in this laptop.

----------

## VinzC

You're right... don't know why I set these ones  :Confused: 

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1496.591

cache size      : 2048 KB

...

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx est tm2
```

I'm not sure it's required. They're said supported but disabled (from mplayer). I think I should remove them.

EDIT: argh... foolish me! not them but only mmx2!

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> You're right... don't know why I set these ones 
> 
> ```
> # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> ...

 

Thanks.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> You're right... don't know why I set these ones 
> 
> ```
> # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> ...

 

When trying to install Gentoo I get the following error when compiling x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1:

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[4]: *** [libpixbufloader-jpeg.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-2.6.4-r1/work/gtk+-2.6.4/gdk-pixbuf'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-2.6.4-r1/work/gtk+-2.6.4/gdk-pixbuf'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-2.6.4-r1/work/gtk+-2.6.4/gdk-pixbuf'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-2.6.4-r1/work/gtk+-2.6.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 84, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

These are my current use flags:

USE="-kde -hardened -qt X acpi alsa audiofile avi bzlib cdb cdparanoia cdr cups divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread emacs encode esd fbcon flac foomatic ftp gif gnome gnutils gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml imagemagick inifile java jikes jpeg mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nocd opengl oss pcmcia pdflib perl python samba slp spell tiff truetype unicode usb vcd videos wifi xml xml2 xmms"

Any ideas?

----------

## AlexCPU

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> When trying to install Gentoo I get the following error when compiling x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1:
> 
> grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory
> 
> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory
> ...

 

I think I've seen that before, are you using GCC 3.4.x ? as the above quote shows it looking for files under gcc3.3.5, which presumably don't exist after you upgraded.  There were some solutions on the forums when I had this before (gcc3.3.4 -> gcc3.3.5), but the easiest solution (not the most elegant) is to just symlink gcc 3.3.5 to gcc 3.4.x, then with any luck it should just work fine.

Alex

----------

## Anterion

Hi folks!

First of all thanks to everyone on this thread. Helped me a lot to get the best out of Gentoo on my Inspiron 6000.

I just have one unresolved issue that causes trouble. Whenever I follow this SATA hint

```

in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h change 

 #undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */ 

 to 

 #define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */

```

my DVD-RW device shows up in k3b but I get occasional system lockups. Sometimes a minute after bootup, sometimes after more than one hour.

The system just freezes. MP3 playbacks stop, the mouse on X doesn't move anymore and keyboard isn't responding anymore. Only pushing the power button for several seconds turns off the laptop.

When I use a kernel compiled without the ATAPI support for SATA, then my DVD-RW isn't available for writing but the system is rock solid stable.

So far I compiled the kernel with gcc 3.3.5 and 3.4.3-20050110. No difference between those.

Here is my current "emerge --info" output.

```

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.5-r0, 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, May 10 2005, 17:39:04)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r7

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib canna cdparanoia cdr cjk crypt cups curl doc dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran freetype freewn ftp gcj gdbm gif gimpprint glut gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jack java jpeg jpeg2k junit kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mythtv ncurses ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcmcia pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real rtc samba scanner sdl spell sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb vorbis wavelan wifi xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

```

Anyone got some ideas what's wrong? Or maybe knows a workaround how to get the DVD-RW running without the SATA ATAPI hint?

Thanks a lot in advance!

Bye

----------

## VinzC

 *Anterion wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> my DVD-RW device shows up in k3b but I get occasional system lockups. Sometimes a minute after bootup, sometimes after more than one hour.
> 
> The system just freezes. MP3 playbacks stop, the mouse on X doesn't move anymore and keyboard isn't responding anymore. Only pushing the power button for several seconds turns off the laptop.
> ...

 

Try Vanilla sources. I have kernel 2.6.12-rc4 and it runs fine. I think for now Gentoo sources cannot be used safely enough on a Dell Inspiron 6000. If you want a bootsplash screen, my advice is vanilla sources up to 2.6.10.

----------

## Sejam

 *Anterion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="x86 X a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib canna cdparanoia cdr cjk crypt cups curl doc dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran freetype freewn ftp gcj gdbm gif gimpprint glut gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jack java jpeg jpeg2k junit kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mythtv ncurses ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcmcia pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real rtc samba scanner sdl spell sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb vorbis wavelan wifi xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"
> ...

 

You shouldn't have x86 in the USE flags (a bit off subject).  I've been using the kernel patch that you mentioned on mine for a while now and have not noticed those problems once.  I have noticed those problems when I was using like a May 15th version of dri for X.  I had the same exact problems as you described until I used an earlier version of the dri which I'm currently using still.

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

>  *Anterion wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="x86 X a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib canna cdparanoia cdr cjk crypt cups curl doc dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran freetype freewn ftp gcj gdbm gif gimpprint glut gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jack java jpeg jpeg2k junit kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mythtv ncurses ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcmcia pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real rtc samba scanner sdl spell sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb vorbis wavelan wifi xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"
> ...

 

That's normal output as it's reported by emerge info even if you didn't set it in make.conf. Just my 2c  :Wink:  .

----------

## seppelrockt

Ahh, sorry Sejam - I didn't realize that this was emerge -info output and not your make.conf  :Embarassed:  ... well, I was very tired that night ... as I am today and that's why I go to bed now ... don't sleep and su - ... or something ...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Anterion

I still get the same lock ups, even with the Vanilla kernel. Strangely enough, it remains the only problem I have. Even DRI works ok with the Radeon X300. So it seems that only the ATAPI for SATA feature causes the system to freeze.

Is there a way to get my DVD writer to work without it?

----------

## RBJ1128

I just nished my install on my new Dell Inspiron 6000. I am running into two problems though.  One, and the most important, is my display - it is the right resolution that I want, but it is a bit fuzzy.  The 2nd one is that I cannot get an external USB muse to work.  I have a Logitech MX510 and I had it working perfectly on my I8500, but not on the new I6000.  On boot I have gpm starting and I can move the cursor with both the touchpad and the USB mouse, but once X starts I cannot move the cursor with the external mouse.  I don't even get a response from the mouse buttons while in X.  I had followed the instructions on this site: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46 and those on this site: http://pstudios.ath.cx/linhowtos/mx510.php. I see the dmesg output when the device is plugged in and "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" shows this:

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c01d Version=2100

N: Name="Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2

B: EV=17

B: KEY=ff0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

B: MSC=10

Here is my xorg.conf and my kernel config, hopefully someone can tell me what stupid mistake I have made and tell me how to fix my two issues.  Thanks.

My xorg is the same as dschaus' xorg.conf but with these changes:

    # Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   	# don't initialise the DGA extension

 	Option 	"xfree86-dga"		# Added on 5/17/05 to facilitate VMWare

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

#   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#   Option "XkbModel"	"pc105"

#   Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

#   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

Section "InputDevice"

     Option	"Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

     Option	"Dev Name"    "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

     Option	"Dev Phys"    "usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0"

     Option	"Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

 	Option      "ChordMiddle" 

     Option	"Buttons"      "10"

     Option	"ZAxisMapping" "9 10"

     Option	"Resolution"   "800"

EndSection

     Identifier  	"Screen 1"

     Device      	"** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

     Monitor     	"My Monitor"

     DefaultDepth 	24

And my kernel config is also the same as dschaus' but with these changes:

> CONFIG_PCCARD=y

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

> CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

> CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

> CONFIG_YENTA=y

> CONFIG_PD6729=y

> CONFIG_I82092=y

> CONFIG_TCIC=y

> CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

> # CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

> CONFIG_PNP=y

> CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG=y

> 

> #

> # Protocols

> #

> CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

> # PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

> #

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

> 

> #

> CONFIG_MD=y

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

> # CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

> # CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

> # CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

> # CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

> # CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

> # CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set

> # CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

> # CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

> CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

> # CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

> # CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

> # CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

> # CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

> # CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

> # CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

> # CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

> 

> #

> # Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

> #

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

> # Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

> #

> # CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

> 

> #

> # PCMCIA network device support

> #

> # CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

> 

> #

> CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

> 

> #

> # PCMCIA character devices

> #

> # CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

> CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

> # PCMCIA devices

> #

> 

> #

> CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

> CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

> # CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=y

> CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

> CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

> CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

----------

## VinzC

Please, Rob, think of removing comments and empty lines when you post large files (e.g. grep -ivE '^#|^ *$' /etc/X11/xorg.conf).

----------

## Sejam

 *Anterion wrote:*   

> I still get the same lock ups, even with the Vanilla kernel. Strangely enough, it remains the only problem I have. Even DRI works ok with the Radeon X300. So it seems that only the ATAPI for SATA feature causes the system to freeze.
> 
> Is there a way to get my DVD writer to work without it?

 

I'm currently using the gentoo sources when I make the modification.  I wonder if there could be a problem because you are using a DVD writer while I'm using  a CD-RW.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Please, Rob, think of removing comments and empty lines when you post large files (e.g. grep -ivE '^#|^ *$' /etc/X11/xorg.conf).

 

Sorry, I will do that next time.

----------

## dschaus

Hi,

I'm no moderator but in this case I have to give a comment on posting....

@RBJ1128: Please edit your post and remove the complete xorg-part. As far as I can see it is almost exactly mine, so a pointer to www.topspritten.de/xorg.conf or saying "it's dschaus' xorg.conf" with the following changes is DEFINITELY enough.... And while you do that you could also remove the .config part if it's also mine or tell us the differences, but I'm definitely not willing to scroll through the current thousands of pages, sorry if I'm too selfish but it in my opinion it doesn't help anybody if you post every line... After that we can also better check your problems, because if it works here it should work on your machine, too

---

@Anterion: I'm currently experiencing exactly the same problems (simply crashing doesn't matter if under heavy load or idling), I didn't yet check if its the atapi-patch but thanks for the hint, because I couldn't find anything in the logs and I was thinking it was because I rsynced everything from my Pentium4-Gentoo (I have some P4 machines here sharing the packages created while compiling and because they should be compatible I also use them on the I6000)...  I'll take a look at this later (currently using the gentoo-sources and I remember the machine was rock-solid during the first weeks, and maybe really after patching the file it got instable...)

@all: Sorry, I'm still too busy to work on the I6000-stuff, I hope to find some time next week, or maybe (little chances) on sunday, sorry for the delay, I would really like to help more !

CU

Dave

----------

## RBJ1128

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> @RBJ1128: Please edit your post and remove the complete xorg-part. As far as I can see it is almost exactly mine, so a pointer to www.topspritten.de/xorg.conf or saying "it's dschaus' xorg.conf" with the following changes is DEFINITELY enough.... And while you do that you could also remove the .config part if it's also mine or tell us the differences, but I'm definitely not willing to scroll through the current thousands of pages, sorry if I'm too selfish but it in my opinion it doesn't help anybody if you post every line... After that we can also better check your problems, because if it works here it should work on your machine, too
> ...

 

To everyone who happens to read this:

Sorry for the long post.  I too hate to scroll through long docs.  Hopefully, the condensed version will be easier to read and debug.

----------

## RBJ1128

Anyone have any luck getting ACPI to work?  I mainly just need it to turn off my display when I close the lid.  Also, where the heck is the lid switch on this thing?

----------

## dschaus

OK, so far so good, now it's easier to see what's going on and I don't need an extra engine to turn my mouse-wheel  :Wink: ...

first a question: What happens (regarding your mouse) if you use my xorg.conf file ? Doesn't it work at all or are just your extra-7-Buttons not working ?

ACPI: No Idea where the switch is (I guess it's in the two display-holders), if you're really interested, you might consider checking Dell's service-manuals , but blanking (with the background-light off) in X can be done by adding 

Option "DPMS" 

in the Monitor section. I

The other ACPI-Stuff should be working if you have it activated in your kernel-config (e.g. cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state )

----------

## RBJ1128

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> OK, so far so good, now it's easier to see what's going on and I don't need an extra engine to turn my mouse-wheel ...
> 
> first a question: What happens (regarding your mouse) if you use my xorg.conf file ? Doesn't it work at all or are just your extra-7-Buttons not working ?
> 
> ACPI: No Idea where the switch is (I guess it's in the two display-holders), if you're really interested, you might consider checking Dell's service-manuals , but blanking (with the background-light off) in X can be done by adding 
> ...

 

If I use your xorg.conf file I still have no response from the external mose.  What I did to get it to work is take out the option "Core Pointer" for the touchpad.  Without that option the external mouse works, but the scroller on the touchpad does not.  I'm going to try to find some more options and see if I can't get both of them working.

----------

## dschaus

@RBJ: But you have seen, that the touchpad in my file is not stated as Corepointer but as AlwaysCore ?

This made everything work here --> Try it out

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> If I use your xorg.conf file I still have no response from the external mose.  What I did to get it to work is take out the option "Core Pointer" for the touchpad.  Without that option the external mouse works, but the scroller on the touchpad does not.  I'm going to try to find some more options and see if I can't get both of them working.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2427379.html#2427379 in this thread but don't use Alps. Use auto-dev instead.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*   If I use your xorg.conf file I still have no response from the external mose.  What I did to get it to work is take out the option "Core Pointer" for the touchpad.  Without that option the external mouse works, but the scroller on the touchpad does not.  I'm going to try to find some more options and see if I can't get both of them working. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2427379.html#2427379 in this thread but don't use Alps. Use auto-dev instead.

 

Thanks.

Now, back to the ACPI.  I added the option that you stated, but it still does not shut off when the lid is closed.  Here is my monitor section:

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-95

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 132.80 1152 1184 1688 1720 864 880 892 908

# MY LINE

  # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

  Modeline "1152x864_85.00"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

	Option "DPMS"

EndSection

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> I added the option that you stated, but it still does not shut off when the lid is closed.

 

I think you need software suspend v2 to get more functionnalities. I'm on it soon and I'll be able to answer as soon as I get it to work  :Smile:  .

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think you need software suspend v2 to get more functionnalities. I'm on it soon and I'll be able to answer as soon as I get it to work  .

 

That only talks about suspending to the disk.  I would like the power to stay on, but just the screen to turn off when I close the lid.

----------

## dschaus

@RBJ: Sorry, misunderstood you, the dpms-option is used for switching off  the screen, but after a given time (see control-center in kde, there you can set the time). I'm currently not on my laptop but I think I've seen an option in kde-powermanagement "Action when lid is closed:" And you could set blank screen (or shut down screen) there, but I'm not completely sure...

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   
> 
> I think you need software suspend v2 to get more functionnalities. I'm on it soon and I'll be able to answer as soon as I get it to work  . 
> 
> That only talks about suspending to the disk.  I would like the power to stay on, but just the screen to turn off when I close the lid.

 

Right but there are examples of how to use apci events. However I doubt there is a way to control the screen that way. Normally your lap's BIOS does. If what you want to achieve is somehow sleep when the lid is closed then there are examples of how to do that, i.e. suspend either to RAM or to disk.

----------

## BlueShark

Hello,

i have a Dell Insprion 6000, too. For the last 4 days i was installing Gentoo. Now, it seems that all is working fine, but I am not able to burn CDs or DVDs. Pleas habe a look to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-343199.html, here I postet my Problem. I hope you can help me rather than other people not using a dell inspiron 6000.

Are you able to burn cds or dvds and how did you configured your system?

----------

## RBJ1128

 *BlueShark wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> i have a Dell Insprion 6000, too. For the last 4 days i was installing Gentoo. Now, it seems that all is working fine, but I am not able to burn CDs or DVDs. Pleas habe a look to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-343199.html, here I postet my Problem. I hope you can help me rather than other people not using a dell inspiron 6000.
> 
> Are you able to burn cds or dvds and how did you configured your system?

 

I have never seen that one before.  Can you mount and unmount your CD drive?  I ran into an issue where my CD drive was actually mapped to /dev/sr0 and I had to create a link to /dev/cdrom and point it to /dev/sr0.  After I did that I could use my CD drive, but I have not yet tried to burn a disc.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*   If I use your xorg.conf file I still have no response from the external mose.  What I did to get it to work is take out the option "Core Pointer" for the touchpad.  Without that option the external mouse works, but the scroller on the touchpad does not.  I'm going to try to find some more options and see if I can't get both of them working. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2427379.html#2427379 in this thread but don't use Alps. Use auto-dev instead.

 

Alright, here is the situation.  When I have my external mouse (Logitech MX510) connected and I boot up I have no problem, but if I boot up without the external mouse connected X craps out on me complaining about not having a core device.  I then have to manually edit my xorg.conf and make the "Touchpad" the core pointer.  That then must be reversed when I want to use my computer back at my apartment (with the mouse connected).  Just 5 minutes ago I booted up at work with a different external mouse connected.  I had my xorg.ocnf file set up the way that I do when I want to use my MX510, but it crapped out complaining about not being able to open "Mouse1".  Here is the section in my xorg.conf that applies (see, I learned from last time not to post the entire thing):

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Touchpad"

    Driver "synaptics"

# THIS MUST BE CHANGED BASED ON THE EXTERNAL MOUSE CONNECTION

    Option "CorePointer"

# END COMMENT

    Option "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option "LeftEdge"              "120"

    Option "RightEdge"             "830"

    Option "TopEdge"               "120"

    Option "BottomEdge"            "650"

    Option "FingerLow"             "14"

    Option "FingerHigh"            "15"

    Option "MaxTapTime"            "180"

    Option "MaxTapMove"            "110"

    Option "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

    Option "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

    Option "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

    Option "MinSpeed"              "0.2"

    Option "MaxSpeed"              "0.5"

    Option "AccelFactor"           "0.15"

    Option "EdgeMotionMinZ"        "17"

    Option "EdgeMotionMaxZ"        "21"

    Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "30"

    Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "35"

    Option "SHMConfig"             "on"

    Option "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "evdev"

        Option        "Dev Name" "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

        Option        "Dev Phys" "usb-*/input0" # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

        Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice" # (/dev/input/mice also appears to work)

        Option      "Buttons" "10"

        Option        "ZAxisMapping" "9 10"

        Option      "Resolution" "800"

EndSection

...

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "AlwaysCore" 

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Any ideas on this one?

----------

## RBJ1128

I've got another one also.  Currently, I only have 512MB RAM in the I6000, I have 1GB on delivery for tomorrow.  I keep having system lockups.  When I sync portage it will lockup, when I run updatedb it will lockup.  I was emerging openoffice-bin, and my screensaver came on and locked up the thing.  I don't know what to check for to see what is causing this, but hopefully someone out there can point me in a direction.  Thanks.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *garris0n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parabola you genius!  The following code in /etc/acpi/actions/lm_lid.sh works for me:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Is that your entire lm_lid.sh script?  If not, can you post the entire script for me?  Thanks

----------

## dschaus

@RBJ: Have you created the /dev/input/event interfaces ?

see the mknod-part here:

http://wiki.splitbrain.org/lifebook-2.6

Also: I would suggest you throw out the whole mx510-specific-part (especially dev name, dev phys, protocol evdev) and try it with "normal" mouse-settings... To make it the easiest, try starting with my file first, as this one is working here absolutely fine, no matter if the mouse is connected at boot-time or later... And I'm using the standard Dell-Mouse (which is a Logitech Optical Scroll-Mouse I'd say).

Also (not sure if this applies): Have you installed (and rc-update add 'ed) hotplug + coldplug... not sure if they affect this situation, but hotplug is a hot candidate for hotplugging devices I'd say  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> I've got another one also.  Currently, I only have 512MB RAM in the I6000, I have 1GB on delivery for tomorrow.  I keep having system lockups.  When I sync portage it will lockup, when I run updatedb it will lockup.  I was emerging openoffice-bin, and my screensaver came on and locked up the thing.  I don't know what to check for to see what is causing this, but hopefully someone out there can point me in a direction.  Thanks.

 

Have you enabled the 4GB memory limit in your kernel? I had to do that on a 1 Gig machine as the kernel always reported some missing memory until I enabled the 4G RAM space. Have you also increased your swap partition accordingly?

----------

## dschaus

@blueshark: (Sorry overlooked your posting first): Please tell us, if you have patched your kernel to include ATAPI for SATA or if you still use the default-settings. If you have patched the kernel, you must change /dev/hdc to /dev/sr0, but I cannot tell you how to do this as I'm a kde, not gnome user...

@RBJ (the lockups): I would guess that the lockups are the same as we are having after having patched the kernel, and is  not really a memory problem. This still has to be confirmed...

@VinzC: Are you sure about the 4GB-Option ? In my desktop machine I used to have 1GB of Ram and I never set that Value... Couldn't it be that the graphics-card was using some part of the memory (dell says up to 128 MB), as you have a shared-memory card and not a standalone-version...

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*   I've got another one also.  Currently, I only have 512MB RAM in the I6000, I have 1GB on delivery for tomorrow.  I keep having system lockups.  When I sync portage it will lockup, when I run updatedb it will lockup.  I was emerging openoffice-bin, and my screensaver came on and locked up the thing.  I don't know what to check for to see what is causing this, but hopefully someone out there can point me in a direction.  Thanks. 
> 
> Have you enabled the 4GB memory limit in your kernel? I had to do that on a 1 Gig machine as the kernel always reported some missing memory until I enabled the 4G RAM space. Have you also increased your swap partition accordingly?

 

My swap is 1GB, where is it in the kernel config for the 4G memory allocation?  I have searched through my config, but I did not find it.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> @RBJ: Have you created the /dev/input/event interfaces ?
> 
> see the mknod-part here:
> 
> http://wiki.splitbrain.org/lifebook-2.6
> ...

 

I do have hotplug and coldplug installed and set to start at the default runlevel.  I have changed my xorg.conf per your suggestions, but I had to make the protocol "ExplorerPS/2" for the external mouse and I had to comment out the "CorePointer" option for the touchpad .  Right now it is working without yelling at me.  I will keep testing it and see if it gives me any problems.  I'll have to wait until I get off of work to test it on my external mouse at home.

I tested it at home and it works perfectly.  Thanks a lot.

----------

## VinzC

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> @VinzC: Are you sure about the 4GB-Option ? In my desktop machine I used to have 1GB of Ram and I never set that Value... Couldn't it be that the graphics-card was using some part of the memory (dell says up to 128 MB), as you have a shared-memory card and not a standalone-version...

 

Absolutely. It was on a dual PIII motherboard with an nVidia card. Things might be different if the motherboard and graphic card share memory - I'm not sure.

If you see on top of dmesg output something like "detected xxx MB unused memory [...] check high memory support" (sorry, I don't recall the message exactly) then turn on high memory to 4GB.

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> My swap is 1GB

 

If you have 1GB RAM you should increase your swap to twice the RAM size HENCE 2GB.

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> where is it in the kernel config for the 4G memory allocation? I have searched through my config, but I did not find it.

 

It resides in Processor type and features.

```
< > Dell laptop support

< > /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel IA32 CPU microcode support

< > /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support

< > /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support

    Firmware Drivers  --->

    High Memory Support (4GB)  --->

[ ] Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem

[ ] Math emulation

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

[ ] Boot from EFI support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It resides in Processor type and features.
> ...

 

Thanks.  I can't change the size of the swap partition without re-installing everything can I?  Also, I have a feeling that this may be a very stupid question, but when I get the new RAM and change from 512MB to 1GB do I need to do anything to my Gentoo install, or will it automagically adjust for the increase in RAM?  I have added RAM to many computers running Winbloze, but not a Gentoo box yet.

----------

## Sadako

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*   My swap is 1GB 
> 
> If you have 1GB RAM you should increase your swap to twice the RAM size HENCE 2GB.

 

Okay, I don't have an Inspiron 6000 (at least not yet, I want that WUXGA screen {drooling all over my keyboard}), but isn't that rule of thumb very outdated?

I mean, wasn't it originally for when systems only had around 32 Mb of memory?

I only have a meagre 384 Mb of memory, the same amount of swap, and the swap is rarely even touched. With 1 Gb ram, you'd probably get away with 10 Mb of swap, just to have a little.

2 Gb is definitely excessive, and a waste of space. 512 Mb should be more than enough.

(Then again, I am incredibly jealous of all of you, so I'm probably not to be trusted)

----------

## VinzC

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> I only have a meagre 384 Mb of memory, the same amount of swap, and the swap is rarely even touched. With 1 Gb ram, you'd probably get away with 10 Mb of swap, just to have a little.
> 
> 2 Gb is definitely excessive, and a waste of space. 512 Mb should be more than enough.
> ...

 

Unless you want software suspend then your swap space has to be at least 30% larger than the amount of RAM. Well it's true, swap space might not be the cause of the problem. I was just blindly saying back what's in most Linux install manuals...  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueShark

Hi,

well, I can read CDs and DVDs but still not burn them. I did not installed a kernel patch.

I tested tu burn CDs again, but from the console. Here is the output:

 *Quote:*   

>  $ cdrecord-ProDVD --dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 /stuff/tmp/image.iso
> 
> cdrecord-ProDVD: No write mode specified.
> 
> cdrecord-ProDVD: Asuming -tao mode.
> ...

 

And here the output as root:

 *Quote:*   

> # cdrecord-ProDVD -V --dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 driveropts=burnfree /stuff/tmp/image.iso
> 
> cdrecord-ProDVD: No write mode specified.
> 
> cdrecord-ProDVD: Asuming -tao mode.
> ...

 

At least, what can I do that root and non root users get the same error message? The user is in cdrw group.

It is possible that something is wrong configured in the kernel?

Here is my .config: http://steffen.warteschlange.de/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

Well, it is a problem that I have no swap space? I have 1 GB ram and so I think swap space is not needed.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Thanks.  I can't change the size of the swap partition without re-installing everything can I?

 

Yes, you would [have to reinstall]. But to quote Hopeless, this might not be quite usefull as you (will) already have plenty of RAM. So strictly sticking to the manual in this case would bring more hassle, IMHO. I'm not sure after reading Hopeless' post you should increase your swap space. True Linux gurus would probably help you here.

It must probably be the same as under Windoze: having 1GB RAM doesn't require the swap file to be as big as the system wants it to. A minimal swap file is just enough when you have lots of RAM in respect to what services run on the machine. For a desktop or laptop this is not as critical as a server.

In cases you want to change your swap space and reorganize your partitions, I recommend Partimage. It's in portage and on Knoppix CD. I've already used that tool (locally and through the network) to save and restore Linux partitions. It rocks. And it's light and simple. All you have to do is boot with Knoppix (you can't backup a partition when its FS is mounted) and backup your partitions. Partimage compresses at will too. It supports GZ and BZ2. It also supports many Linux filesystem types.

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Also, I have a feeling that this may be a very stupid question, but when I get the new RAM and change from 512MB to 1GB do I need to do anything to my Gentoo install, or will it automagically adjust for the increase in RAM?  I have added RAM to many computers running Winbloze, but not a Gentoo box yet.

 

Automagically. Apart from maybe enabling high memory support in your kernel, you won't have to do anything. It would be a pitty to have a system that can do [hot]plug and play but can't take profit of newly added RAM without human intervention  :Wink:  .

----------

## dschaus

@blueshark: Again: Have you patched the kernel for Atapi-SATA Support ?

Also: This here:

 *Quote:*   

> Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0 
> 
> Sense Code: 0x73 Qual 0x02 (power calibration area is full) Fru 0x0 
> 
> Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 
> ...

 

Looks not good to me. Could it be that you used the disc quite many times ? Have you tried another disc ? Power Calibration Area is full means that the Recorder tried quite often to calibrate it's laser power and now has no more space to test. That's why the last line follows, OPC = Optimum Power Calibration... Currently this does not look like a linux/kernel/gnome problem to me

----------

## VinzC

 *dschaus wrote:*   

> @blueshark: Again: Have you patched the kernel for Atapi-SATA Support ?
> 
> Also: This here:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0 
> ...

 

Wow  :Shocked:  ! I'm impressed! I don't want to start the polemic again but logged information that deep changes from Windoze where the event log doesn't bring anything useful. Shouldn't you in fact have any event log at all things wouldn't be any different.

I must say thanks to developers. That *is* professional. I just wasn't used to it  :Smile: .

----------

## BlueShark

Hi,

I already said that I have not patched the kernel  :Smile: 

Well, dschaus, you are right. It is embarrassing that all works fine but the blank cd was damaged. :Confused: 

When I tried another blank cd I got no error message.

Thank you. I think without your help, I would still tomorrow try to burn something to the damaged blank cd.

----------

## Sadako

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Unless you want software suspend then your swap space has to be at least 30% larger than the amount of RAM. Well it's true, swap space might not be the cause of the problem. I was just blindly saying back what's in most Linux install manuals... 

 

Forgot about software suspend.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## RBJ1128

This Gentoo install is finally starting to come together.  I only have 2 issues left.  

The first, and most important one, is the freezing issue.  I cannot figure out why this thing keeps freezing on me.  It does it whenever there is a lot of strain on the CPU.  I have my swap partition listed in my fstab, per the instructions in the manual, so I am 99% sure that it is set up correctly.  Could the freezing problem be an issue with the video driver?  I can't emerge openoffice unless I drop to text mode, nor can I update any currently installed packages as the compiling puts strain on the CPU and causes it to freeze.  The only thing I can do is hold down the power button until it shuts off.

The 2nd one, which I can deal with but would rather be able to find a solution to, is my ACPI stuff.  I want to have the LCD shut off when I close the lid, and turn back on when I open the lid.  I have tried everything that I can find to get this to work, but to no avail.  Does anyone know if the I6k BIOS supports APM as well as ACPI?  I could try that route to see if I can get it to work as I want it to.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> The first, and most important one, is the freezing issue.  I cannot figure out why this thing keeps freezing on me.  It does it whenever there is a lot of strain on the CPU.  I have my swap partition listed in my fstab, per the instructions in the manual, so I am 99% sure that it is set up correctly.  Could the freezing problem be an issue with the video driver?  I can't emerge openoffice unless I drop to text mode, nor can I update any currently installed packages as the compiling puts strain on the CPU and causes it to freeze.  The only thing I can do is hold down the power button until it shuts off.
> 
> ...

 

I'm seriously thinking you might have an issue with the temp sensors on your laptop. Just a check: does your PC freeze when you put the stress on the CPU after booting with Gentoo LiveCD or Knoppix? I'm thinking of a problem with ACPI or the BIOS if the problem persists.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking you might have an issue with the temp sensors on your laptop. Just a check: does your PC freeze when you put the stress on the CPU after booting with Gentoo LiveCD or Knoppix? I'm thinking of a problem with ACPI or the BIOS if the problem persists.

 

I'll have to wait to check that when I get off of work.  Is there anything that I can use to check the status of said sensors?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   
> 
> I'm seriously thinking you might have an issue with the temp sensors on your laptop. Just a check: does your PC freeze when you put the stress on the CPU after booting with Gentoo LiveCD or Knoppix? I'm thinking of a problem with ACPI or the BIOS if the problem persists. 
> 
> I'll have to wait to check that when I get off of work.  Is there anything that I can use to check the status of said sensors?

 

I don't know. It might involve fixing the DSDT, I presume but I'm not an expert. First check if your laptop does freeze or not with another distro. If you're lucky then your kernel will be the only responsible  :Wink:  .

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't know. It might involve fixing the DSDT, I presume but I'm not an expert. First check if your laptop does freeze or not with another distro. If you're lucky then your kernel will be the only responsible  .

 

Well, I can almost asure you that it would not freeze when booting from a LiveCD, as that runs in text-mode.  Right now I am emerging openoffice, but I have to do it in text-mode.  When I am running Gnome (obviously on top of X) it freezes during the emerge process of openoffice.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Well, I can almost asure you that it would not freeze when booting from a LiveCD, as that runs in text-mode.  Right now I am emerging openoffice, but I have to do it in text-mode.  When I am running Gnome (obviously on top of X) it freezes during the emerge process of openoffice.

 

You have two options and test batches:

 Boot with Gentoo LiveCD, do the chroot and run X (depends on what's inside the kernel)

 Boot with Knoppix, open Xterm and chroot.

The former will tell you if your CFLAGS settings have an influence or if there is a temp problem. The latter will tell you almost the same but excluding most of the binaries on your hard drive. Sure, if the problem is due to the kernel, using either or both method will always succeed.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You have two options and test batches:
> 
>  Boot with Gentoo LiveCD, do the chroot and run X (depends on what's inside the kernel)
> ...

 

Does it matter if it is a minimal install CD or a Universal CD?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Does it matter if it is a minimal install CD or a Universal CD?

 

No it doesn't as the only difference is the packages that are on the CD. The Universal CD contains snapshots and stages, which the minimal version doesn't.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No it doesn't as the only difference is the packages that are on the CD. The Universal CD contains snapshots and stages, which the minimal version doesn't.

 

I tried booting with the Gentoo LiveCD.

At the prompt I did these steps:

-mounted my root at /mnt/gentoo/

-mounted my boot at /mnt/gentoo/boot/

-chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

-env-update && source /etc/profile

Then I ran "startx" and it complained about not finding a screen, so I tried "X" and it gave the same problem.  How can I fix this?

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *garris0n wrote:*   Parabola you genius!  The following code in /etc/acpi/actions/lm_lid.sh works for me:
> 
> ```
> grep -r open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state
> 
> ...

 

I think I've found something interresting, which comes from Software Suspend 2 configuration file. There is a utility, vbetool, that can perform a POST after resuming. I think this is exactly what needs to run after opening the lid instead of switching to X back and forth. I'll test it when I'm ready with Software Suspend 2 but if anyone wants to test it before me, I don't mind  :Wink: . The command to run should be vbetool -post. This package is currently keyword-masked.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   
> 
> No it doesn't as the only difference is the packages that are on the CD. The Universal CD contains snapshots and stages, which the minimal version doesn't. 
> 
> I tried booting with the Gentoo LiveCD.
> ...

 

This probably means there is no DRM support in LiveCD kernel. You might want to tune xorg.conf until it works (e.g. using vesa driver) or use the Knoppix way.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This probably means there is no DRM support in LiveCD kernel. You might want to tune xorg.conf until it works (e.g. using vesa driver) or use the Knoppix way.

 

Do you think that it could have anything to do with me not mounting /proc?  I just read through the manual again and realized that I forgot to do that.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   
> 
> This probably means there is no DRM support in LiveCD kernel. You might want to tune xorg.conf until it works (e.g. using vesa driver) or use the Knoppix way. 
> 
> Do you think that it could have anything to do with me not mounting /proc?  I just read through the manual again and realized that I forgot to do that.

 

Don't know, you have to try  :Wink:  . Yes, it does matter. For instance /proc/dri/... which is used by X to retrieve information on your video adapter.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Don't know, you have to try  . Yes, it does matter. For instance /proc/dri/... which is used by X to retrieve information on your video adapter.

 

When I boot with the Gentoo LiveCD, chroot, and startx I cannot open up a terminal.  When I try to open it I get an error message complaining that a "child process cannot be created".  Any idea on that?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   
> 
> Don't know, you have to try  . Yes, it does matter. For instance /proc/dri/... which is used by X to retrieve information on your video adapter. 
> 
> When I boot with the Gentoo LiveCD, chroot, and startx I cannot open up a terminal.  When I try to open it I get an error message complaining that a "child process cannot be created".  Any idea on that?

 

Have you run env-update && . /etc/profile? Otherwise you could try to run plain X with Xterm instead of Gnome, KDE or any other Desktop Enironment: set XSESSION variable to "Xsession" in /etc/rc.conf. I hope you typed startx as a normal user, not as root?

----------

## acidbrain

I don't know why, but my LCD did not turn off by default.

But VinzC hint with vbetool was great, I altered /etc/acpi/default.sh

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> # Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions
> 
> set $*
> ...

 

Works great with the X300

Note: the config file also contains some stuff from the gentoo powermanagement guide, which switches to the runlevel battery, when the system runs from battery. Maybe this is useful for someone.

I also tried swsusp2 for suspend to disk, but it doesn't work with X.

It works flawless when started from console without X running.

But when X is running, it locks  with a scrambled screen when it comes back from hibernation.

When I hibernate from console with X running on background, it comes back to console, but when I switch back to X, it locks with a scrambled screen.

The only things that helps is pressing the power button.

Any hints?

UPDATE:

Just got suspend 2 disk working.

I installed swsusp2 with the howto from the gentoo-wiki

I played around with /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf and I had to comment out 

```
Load        "dri"
```

in xorg.conf

In /etc/acpi/default.sh I changed

```
          power)

                /sbin/init 0
```

to

```
          power)

                hibernate &

```

Now my system suspends when I push the power button.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VinzC

 *acidbrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Just got suspend 2 disk working.
> ...

 

Great! Could you post your (cleaned) hibernate.conf, please, for I just got a kernel panic instead  :Sad:  .

EDIT: well, I recompiled my kernel with software suspend (v1) removed and it worked  :Smile: . Most of all I didn't have to disable DRI. No more panic. Yepeee!

EDIT: still don't want to start a new polemic (naaa, you don't believe me, do you?  :Wink:  ) but I have 512 MB RAM and the hibernate/resume process is incredibly fast! The only reference I had was Windoze; the latter takes ages compared with Linux, I mean the disk is spinning and on and on and you have to wait almost as long as though you had rebooted... But my mind might be a bit biased as I hate Window$ so much now...

I also wonder if software suspend 2, laptop_mode tools and cpufreqd are compatible with each other. Have you installed any of these?

----------

## VinzC

Anyone succeeded in playing audio CDs with Audio CD Player? I get no sound but with xine. Xine converts audio tracks to audio files and plays them if I understood correctly for I have to tune PCM volume, not CD volume to have volume change.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*    *VinzC wrote:*   
> 
> Don't know, you have to try  . Yes, it does matter. For instance /proc/dri/... which is used by X to retrieve information on your video adapter. 
> 
> When I boot with the Gentoo LiveCD, chroot, and startx I cannot open up a terminal.  When I try to open it I get an error message complaining that a "child process cannot be created".  Any idea on that? 
> ...

 

Right now I am trying a fresh kernel configuration.  In the kernel config there is an option to use the ATI drivers.  Should I not use these drivers in my xorg.conf?  Currently, X is using the generic vesa driver.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Right now I am trying a fresh kernel configuration.  In the kernel config there is an option to use the ATI drivers.  Should I not use these drivers in my xorg.conf?  Currently, X is using the generic vesa driver.

 

I don't know; the best is to check Gentoo Manual or this forum. If this is the same as nVidia, you should perhaps install ATI drivers instead and not enable DRI for ATI inside the kernel - mind opengl-update ati. But for test purposes this is not that important right now. Focus on something that works first to see if your system locks up or not.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't know; the best is to check Gentoo Manual or this forum. If this is the same as nVidia, you should perhaps install ATI drivers instead and not enable DRI for ATI inside the kernel - mind opengl-update ati. But for test purposes this is not that important right now. Focus on something that works first to see if your system locks up or not.

 

I am now using the fglrx driver in my xorg.conf.  Everything seems to be the same as when I tried with the radeon driver.  

As far as booting from a LiveCD and running X, I still cannot get it working right when chrooting from a Gentoo CD.  How do I go about doing it from a knoppix CD?

@acidbrain - Let me just say thanks for that script.  I have been trying to get my screen to shut off when I close the lid, now I have that working.

----------

## BlueShark

Hi,

has anybody got DMA working? I still have problems with it, although I tried several things I found on the web and in this thread.

This I have done:

in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata change #undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI to #define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI

in /usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/libata-core.c  commend out _NEC DV5800A from ata_dma_blacklist

I have not patched my kernel. http://steffen.warteschlange.de/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

What can I do?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> As far as booting from a LiveCD and running X, I still cannot get it working right when chrooting from a Gentoo CD.  How do I go about doing it from a knoppix CD?

 

Knoppix completes booting by default with the graphics environment. Pressing F2/F3 when prompted will show you the choices you have. It is as simple as burn and boot  :Smile: . You will then have to chroot inside a terminal window and run the compile process. This is what I have done when I installed Gentoo on my laptop - but not from X as I never succeeded to run it. However, it should be possible to do the same from an XTerm.

----------

## seppelrockt

Hardware-Question:

I bought my Dell 6000 with the DVD/CD-RW Combo but this was a bad idea, I need a DVD-RW drive for backups since the HD is so small. I do not realy understand whether teh DVD burner has to be SATA or PATA since the NEC 5600A which is used by Dell seems to be a normal PATA drive but we all mess around with this libata stuff. Can I buy a normal slimline NEC 5600A and install it in my Dell 6000?

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Hardware-Question:
> 
> I bought my Dell 6000 with the DVD/CD-RW Combo but this was a bad idea, I need a DVD-RW drive for backups since the HD is so small. I do not realy understand whether teh DVD burner has to be SATA or PATA since the NEC 5600A which is used by Dell seems to be a normal PATA drive but we all mess around with this libata stuff. Can I buy a normal slimline NEC 5600A and install it in my Dell 6000?

 

Why don't you ask Delll customer support?

----------

## juniper

well, i have been scrolling through this forum trying to solve my problem and the solution seems like it is here, but it is hard to patch it all together.

here are my issues.

i still have my windows partition.  should i get the bios update?  does it help?

more importantly, i can't for the life of me get sleep/hibernate to work.  i have emerged hibernate-scripts.  however, i don't really know how to edit the hibernate scripts.  i just blindly ran /usr/sbin/hibernate and /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram and the hibernate did nothing and the hibernate-ram crashes the thing.

has anyone gotten sleep/suspend to disk working?  if so, please post some clear instructions.

also, i have screen blanking working when the lid is closed, but the weird thing is that if i open the lid and have X going in order to unblank the screen i have to ctrl-alt-f1 and then the virtual term comes up and then ctrl-alt-f7 and then my xsession is there.  i would like to just hit the mouse pad or a button.

thanks

j

----------

## acidbrain

 *juniper wrote:*   

> i still have my windows partition. should i get the bios update? does it help? 

 

You want to get rid of your windows partition? Well, fdisk should help  :Wink: 

More on hibernate:

- Install swsusp2 with the howto from the gentoo-wiki

- Install the hibernate-script from portage

- alter /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf so swsusp2 is used & specify your swap partition

```
UseSwsusp2 yes

SuspendDevice swap:/dev/sda6 <-insert your value here

[...]

#UseSysfsPowerState disk

[...]

# UseACPISleep 4

```

- go to text mode, stop X and try it out

- if it works, try with X

- if it works with X, you're done, otherwise you have to play around with xorg.conf and the vbetool and xhacks sections in hibernate.conf

Hope that helps

If you use the Unmount option in hibernate.conf, you may wonder why it doesn't hibernate when you have a program running that accesses a partition that should be unnmounted.

I added -m to the fuser command in lines 30 and 44 in /usr/share/hibernate/scriptlets.d/filesystems, this should work.

Edit: you have to call hibernate with the -k flag if you want to kill processes.

----------

## VinzC

 *acidbrain wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> More on hibernate:
> 
> - Install swsusp2 with the howto from the gentoo-wiki
> ...

 

I suspended while GDM showed the logon screen. Resuming was Ok. However when I resumed after suspending while logged in Gnome, the screen turned black as I switched from console to X. The computer didn't lockup since I could do a proper shutdown with the power button. I couldn't see anything on the screen however.

I'm using bootsplash. Resuming to a text console seems Ok. Problems arise only with the following conditions are both true:

- suspend while logged in Gnome

- resume then switch to X (VT5 on my laptop).

Then the screen turns black and remains black whatever VT I switch to.

Is there a fix/hack for this? I've tried the VbeToolPost in hibernate.conf but I'm not sure it has an effect.

----------

## Sejam

Ive had quite a few people ask me how Im doing my system, since it has been a while since I published my configuration files and instructions on how to get it up. I really dont have time to write a new updated instructions (graduating in less than week), but I have uploaded my latest xorg and conf files. Just to note that I am using Xorg version 6.8.2. I know I lot of people are using the cvs version, but I have found on all my computers when I try this that it eats up over 384 megs of RAM so Ive decided not to go that direction.  I am also using the dri modules from dri.sourceforge.net.  The version I'm using is from mid-april because I found that versions later caused some major X lockups and wierdness.  This is also for people that have the i915 video card and not the ATI or NVIDIA as those configurations will be different.

I also change the source code of the linux code before I compile it also so that my cdrom uses the SATA drivers. In /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h change:

#undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */

to

#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */

config-2.6.11-gentoo-r8

xorg-20050602.conf

If you have comments about these particular settins for the i915 that you think I should update, please let me know on my site and on these forums.

----------

## juniper

 *acidbrain wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   i still have my windows partition. should i get the bios update? does it help?  
> 
> You want to get rid of your windows partition? Well, fdisk should help 

 

well, i don't won't to get rid of the windows partition yet.  somethings on the linux side don't work, like sleep.   i think that i am going to keep the windows as a diadnostic tool until everything works under linux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> More on hibernate:
> 
> - Install swsusp2 with the howto from the gentoo-wiki
> ...

 

i looked at the swsusp2 how to, and it says to patch the kernel.  should i do this for modern kernels (i have 2.6.11-gentoo-r9).  i assume so since none of the swsusp2 options are there when i "make menuconfig"

ok, i will give a try.

j

----------

## VinzC

Juniper,

There are two ways to install software suspend 2; the first is to copy the ebuild file. When you emerge suspend-v2-sources, you will get a completely new kernel tree with all the necessary patches (for swsuspend2). It is a vanilla-based kernel with swsuspend2, fbsplash and vesa-tng. If you have additional patches, like libata.h and inotify, apply them manually against the new kernel source. The second way is to manually patch an existing kernel tree with swsuspend2.

If you chose the first way you may optionally use an existing configuration from a previous kernel with make oldconfig. Copy the .config file you want to the new kernel source base directory and run make oldconfig && make menuconfig.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*   Right now I am trying a fresh kernel configuration.  In the kernel config there is an option to use the ATI drivers.  Should I not use these drivers in my xorg.conf?  Currently, X is using the generic vesa driver. 
> 
> I don't know; the best is to check Gentoo Manual or this forum. If this is the same as nVidia, you should perhaps install ATI drivers instead and not enable DRI for ATI inside the kernel - mind opengl-update ati. But for test purposes this is not that important right now. Focus on something that works first to see if your system locks up or not.

 

Alright, now it is time for an update.  I searched some other forums and I read that there was a memory allocation issue with glibc++, and the forum suggested that I run "emerge -eND blackdown-jdk".  I tried that, but I was still running into the freezing issue.  I have since then tried a clean install of Fedora Core 3 and Ubuntu.  For the install on both of those I had to disable framebuffering to get it to even begin.  After running in each of those for a few days without any problems that told me that I had an issue with my config, not my hardware, and that was causing the freezing.  I then did a stage 3 install, emerged just xorg-x11, gnome, mozilla-firefox, and mozilla-thunderbird.  I have been running now for a few days without any freezing - WOO HOO!!  I am running "emerge -uND world" and it is crapping out on libglade-java.  Another forum that I found told me to emerge the "~x86" version as that one actually compiles correctly.  That said and done, it still crapps out on libglade-java.  I have added ">=dev-java/libglade-java-2.8.3.1 ~x86" to both my package.unmask and my package.keywords files, but I get this error message on an update:

emerge -uDN world

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: >=dev-java/libglade-java-2.8.3.1 ~x86

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-java/libgnome-java-2.8.3.1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/libgnome-java-2.8.3.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-java/libgnome-java-2.10.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "dev-java/libglade-java-2.8.3.1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild dev-java/java-gnome-2.8.3

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

I am at a loss right now as to what to do, and I am open to suggestions.  Also, a VERY minor point - when I am physically at my I6k, runing Gnome, and open a terminal my prompt is "[bash...]", whereas when I connect in via SSH my prompt is "rbjohns@laptoprbjohns rbjohns $".  If I run "source /etc/profile" the prompt changes to the nice and pretty "rbjohns@laptoprbjohns rbjohns $".  How can I change it so that it looks right?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> emerge -uDN world
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: >=dev-java/libglade-java-2.8.3.1 ~x86
> 
> Calculating world dependencies |

 

You must correct what you put in /etc/portage/package.unmask:

```
>=dev-java/libglade-java-2.8.3.1
```

instead of

```
>=dev-java/libglade-java-2.8.3.1 ~x86
```

EDIT: Second, if portage tells you a package is masked by ~x86 keyword you should use /etc/portage/package.keyword, example:

```
dev-java/libgnome-java ~x86
```

or

```
=dev-java/libgnome-java-2.8.3.1 ~x86
```

----------

## seppelrockt

Does anybody know how I can get the number pad on laptops to work via fn + "U" > "4" ; "I" > "5" and so on? Freeciv uses the number pad to navigate units an it's a pain to do this with the regular 1-9 keys.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Does anybody know how I can get the number pad on laptops to work via fn + "U" > "4" ; "I" > "5" and so on? Freeciv uses the number pad to navigate units an it's a pain to do this with the regular 1-9 keys.

 

Doesn't the Numlock key do what you want? Under Windoze pressing FN+U, I... outputs only letters. When Numlock is active pressing FN+U, I... outputs numbers. Pressing U, I... outputs the corresponding letters. You could then have Numlock active forever.

----------

## seppelrockt

Yes, everything works fine without any tweaking - one just has to push the NUM key (next to F11) before  :Embarassed: 

By The Way - kernel 2.6.12 is finally out and I hope I can switch back to gentoo sources soon to have the nice boot screen and fb-tng again. Do you know whether the "Swich from X to console" mass with fb-tng is gone?

----------

## VinzC

But I do have a bootsplash screen even with Vanilla sources. See my post. Use vesafb instead and the problem will be gone.

----------

## seppelrockt

Yes, I know one can patch the vanilla sources with gensplash but it's only half way done since vesafb can not use the full 1280x800 resolution.

----------

## RBJ1128

Does anyone know what would cause the computer to not be able to connect to the internet while eth0 (wired) and eth1 (wireless) are both active?  If I disable one of them then I have full connectivity, but with both of them enabled I cannot get anything.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Does anyone know what would cause the computer to not be able to connect to the internet while eth0 (wired) and eth1 (wireless) are both active?  If I disable one of them then I have full connectivity, but with both of them enabled I cannot get anything.

 

This is a routing problem mostly due to /etc/resolv.conf being overwritten each time a network interface is activated. Mind also DHCP options that give the default gateway and the name server addresses. Basically only one adapter should be active if both receive their address from a DHCP. Otherwise at least one of them should prevent resolv.conf from being overwritten. This is accomplished with dhcpcd -R argument, for instance.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a routing problem mostly due to /etc/resolv.conf being overwritten each time a network interface is activated. Mind also DHCP options that give the default gateway and the name server addresses. Basically only one adapter should be active if both receive their address from a DHCP. Otherwise at least one of them should prevent resolv.conf from being overwritten. This is accomplished with dhcpcd -R argument, for instance.

 

Thanks.  Right now I cannot ssh into my laptop and I am at work so I can't make any of the changes right now.  Is there anywhere in specific that I should look online to find out what DHCP options to use??

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Is there anywhere in specific that I should look online to find out what DHCP options to use??

 

I've looked at dhcpcd man pages. Look also into /etc/wireless.sample. You have to decide which ethernet adapter will be master.

For instance, I use only WiFi at home but wired ethernet at work. In /etc/conf.d/wireless I setup dhcpcd not to overwrite resolv.conf when connected to the wireless at work (dhcpcd_eth1="-R -N"). When at home the default parameters are used (i.e. dhcpcd, overwrite resolv.conf and ntp.conf). When I'm at work I still have to stop the WiFi so that I can use the wired LAN but I can live with it.

You can have the WLAN card automatically connect to only prefered WiFi networks: remove the corresponding SSID from variable preferred_aps in /etc/conf.d/wireless. Then set associate_order to preferredonly and you should be done. You can optionnally use ifplugd to bring up/down eth0 when needed.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've looked at dhcpcd man pages. Look also into /etc/wireless.sample. You have to decide which ethernet adapter will be master.
> 
> For instance, I use only WiFi at home but wired ethernet at work. In /etc/conf.d/wireless I setup dhcpcd not to overwrite resolv.conf when connected to the wireless at work (dhcpcd_eth1="-R -N"). When at home the default parameters are used (i.e. dhcpcd, overwrite resolv.conf and ntp.conf). When I'm at work I still have to stop the WiFi so that I can use the wired LAN but I can live with it.
> ...

 

Well, I am going to want my wired (eth0) to be master, but I don't want to have to make a bunch of changes just to switch over to my wireless (eth1).  I've looked at the /etc/conf.d/wireless.sample file, but I'm not sure what to set.  In the past I just had a very simple script - it set the ssid and key for eth1, and restarted both of the services.  I did this so that when I boot without a wire I don't have to wait for it to timeout.  Aside from the ssid and the key settings, I don't know what to change for my eth1 interface.

----------

## VinzC

The whole bunch only consists of a few lines in /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/wireless. If you use DHCP, then both files may be empty as the default config is used: use machine host name with DHCP. If you use DHCP for both the wireless and the wired LAN, the only thing you need to have is in /etc/conf.d/wireless and the stuff I mentionned earlier. You might also have to define your WEP keys.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> The whole bunch only consists of a few lines in /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/wireless. If you use DHCP, then both files may be empty as the default config is used: use machine host name with DHCP. If you use DHCP for both the wireless and the wired LAN, the only thing you need to have is in /etc/conf.d/wireless and the stuff I mentionned earlier. You might also have to define your WEP keys.

 

This is what I have in my conf.d/net:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

iface_lo="loopback"

and this is my conf.d/wireless (with my network key taken out):

essid_eth1="cuairnet"

key_cuairnet="s:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX enc open"

preferred_aps=( "cuairnet")

associate_order="preferredonly"

dhcpcd_eth1="-R -N"

Now as for the network key itself, it is supposed to be in hex, so should I remove the "s:" and just have the key?

----------

## VinzC

I see from your net configuration the file may be just blank as it contains the default settings. As for the encryption key it is hex unless s: specified, in which case it's the string representation. I have put the hex value in uppercase, without the s: prefix.

EDIT: you should also remove the enc open keywords.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I see from your net configuration the file may be just blank as it contains the default settings. As for the encryption key it is hex unless s: specified, in which case it's the string representation. I have put the hex value in uppercase, without the s: prefix.
> 
> EDIT: you should also remove the enc open keywords.

 

Thanks.  I'll try that after work today as if I make the changes via SSH, when I bring up the wireless connection I will be cut off instantly.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   I see from your net configuration the file may be just blank as it contains the default settings. As for the encryption key it is hex unless s: specified, in which case it's the string representation. I have put the hex value in uppercase, without the s: prefix.
> 
> EDIT: you should also remove the enc open keywords. 
> 
> Thanks.  I'll try that after work today as if I make the changes via SSH, when I bring up the wireless connection I will be cut off instantly.

 

I've tried and it works at least for me. The only thing is about ntp. When ntp services run wlan has not started yet. But I think the workaround is to control ntp from a post_up() function in conf.d/net.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've tried and it works at least for me. The only thing is about ntp. When ntp services run wlan has not started yet. But I think the workaround is to control ntp from a post_up() function in conf.d/net.

 

I tried that, but my wireless network didn't like it.  In my apartment complex there are MANY wireless networks, and about 25% of them are unsecured, so I get connected to them.  I did, however, manage to install ifplugd, and modify the "/usr/sbin/ifplugd.action" file.  I added a line in there to call one of my scripts.  In my script I have a call to "ifplugstatus | grep eth0" and I compare that string to "eth0: unplugged".  If they match, then my wireless connection gets brought up with 3 commands:

iwconfig eth1 essid XXXXXXX

iwconfig eth1 key XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

If the two strings don't match then my wireless gets shut down.  I had to play around with the "/etc/conf.d/ifplugd" file to have it monitor my wired connection for changes, but as of right now, if I unplug my wired connection, my wireless picks up instantly.  I have not yet gotten it to work where my wired connection picks up when a cable is plpugged in, but I am working on that.  Maybe this will help someone else.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> ... If they match, then my wireless connection gets brought up with 3 commands:
> 
> iwconfig eth1 essid XXXXXXX
> 
> iwconfig eth1 key XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> ...

 

I've had that too until I upgraded baselayout. But it was long ago. Now the current version doesn't require anymore to manually pass the network key. However that job should be done automatically if you've put the ESSID and WEP key into /etc/conf.d/wireless. I wonder why it's different on your machine...

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> If the two strings don't match then my wireless gets shut down.  I had to play around with the "/etc/conf.d/ifplugd" file to have it monitor my wired connection for changes, but as of right now, if I unplug my wired connection, my wireless picks up instantly.  I have not yet gotten it to work where my wired connection picks up when a cable is plpugged in, but I am working on that.  Maybe this will help someone else.

 

How did you manage to get both interfaces mutually exclusive? I haven't quite understood. Would you mind also posting your ifplugd config file? Until now I could not have ifplugd sense the network carrier correctly. It's either on or off from the start. I can plug the network cable after the machine has booted but the interface remains off.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How did you manage to get both interfaces mutually exclusive? I haven't quite understood. Would you mind also posting your ifplugd config file? Until now I could not have ifplugd sense the network carrier correctly. It's either on or off from the start. I can plug the network cable after the machine has booted but the interface remains off.

 

Sure thing, here is the file, with some comments taken out:

cat /etc/conf.d/ifplugd

```

...

# ifplugd configuration file

INTERFACES="eth0"

# Additional parameters for ifplugd.

# See manual page ifplugd.8 for details.

# If you set AUTO to yes, you have to read http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28362

# I recommend a delay of 0, both ways, since then, you can swap ethernet

# cables on different networks and get a new ip address.

# None of the programs I tested had a problem with the interface being

# gone in the mean time.

AUTO="no"

BEEP="yes"

IGNORE_FAIL="yes"

IGNORE_FAIL_POSITIVE="no"

IGNORE_RETVAL="yes"

POLL_TIME="1"

DELAY_UP="3"

DELAY_DOWN="0"

API_MODE="auto"

SHUTDOWN="no"

WAIT_ON_FORK="no"

MONITOR="yes"

ARGS=""

```

I have a delay of 3 sec. on my UP command as my router takes a few seconds to give out an IP for my wired, but is VERY quick for my wireless.

Here is my /usr/sbin/ifplugd.action also:

cat /usr/sbin/ifplugd.action

```

#!/bin/sh

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/ifplugd/files/gentoo-ifplugd.action-v2,v 1.3 2004/07/15 00:43:53 agriffis Exp $

#

# Gentoo-specific ifplugd.action

#

# This file gets called by ifplugd when it wants to bring an interface

# up or down.

#

case "$2" in

        up)

                state=restart

                ;;

        down)

                state=stop

                ;;

        *)

                echo "$0: wrong arguments"

                echo "Call with <interface> <up|down>"

                exit 1

                ;;

esac

if [ -x /etc/init.d/net.$1 ]

then

        /etc/init.d/net.$1 --quiet $state

        /scripts/network.sh

        exit 0

else

        logger -t ifplugd.action "Error: Couldn't configure $1, no /etc/init.d/net.$1 script!"

        exit 1

fi

```

I changed the state from start to restart, and added the line to call /scripts/network.sh, which is right here (with my specific network info covered up):

cat /scripts/network.sh 

```

#!/bin/bash

ETH0_STATE="$(ifplugstatus | grep eth0)"

echo "$ETH0_STATE"

if [ "$ETH0_STATE" == "eth0: unplugged" ];

then

        iwconfig eth1 ESSID XXXXXXX

        iwconfig eth1 key XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

        /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

        echo 1 >> /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:03:03.0/led

else

        /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

fi

```

I hope that helps you.  If you can think of a way to get ifplugd to transfer from the wireless connection to the wired when it gets plugged in I would greatly appreciate it.

----------

## VinzC

@RBJ1128:

Ah, custom scripts! I see now. After all, that's Linux  :Smile:  . Thanks for the config. I think I've missed MONITOR="yes"  :Embarassed:  ... I think I'll take a look to ifplugd action script.

As for WiFi here's what I've learnt:

ipw2200 can be loaded at boot by coldplug; doesn't need to be blacklisted

set associate_order to "preferredonly" to autoconnect only to preferred AP's

exclude an ESSID from preferred_aps to prevent autoconnect to that AP

put encryted key and ESSID as appropriate to allow auto connection; put the corresponding ESSID in preferred_aps too to auto connect

These steps won't normally require you to manually run iwconfig. Controlling wlan is achieved with the net.eth1 init script. So the only script you might have to use would be ifplugd.action. Just put /etc/init.d/net.eth1 <action> and that should do the trick.

EDIT: And I forgot... Put the WiFi led on in the postup() function that you put into conf.d/net. I will my config file whenever requested as soon as I get to my laptop.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> @RBJ1128:
> 
> Ah, custom scripts! I see now. After all, that's Linux  . Thanks for the config. I think I've missed MONITOR="yes"  ... I think I'll take a look to ifplugd action script.
> 
> As for WiFi here's what I've learnt:
> ...

 

If there is one thing that I have learned about Linux it is that if I cannot find a program to do what I want, then write my own...  I tried the settings in /etc/conf.d/wireless but my wireless card would still connect to any wireless network available.  I was unable to get it to connect to my network.  I think that I will just stick with my custom script - I know that works!

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> I tried the settings in /etc/conf.d/wireless but my wireless card would still connect to any wireless network available.  I was unable to get it to connect to my network.  I think that I will just stick with my custom script - I know that works!

 

Try preferred_aps_eth1 for I know I had to use that form. I would say if it doesn't work for you then there might be a problem somewhere in the config files and/or with packages that do not fit together. There's no obvious reason why the same configuration should work on a given machine and not an another machine when both are the same hardware. This is true for Windoze  :Wink:  but not for Linux, from my own experience.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try preferred_aps_eth1 for I know I had to use that form. I would say if it doesn't work for you then there might be a problem somewhere in the config files and/or with packages that do not fit together. There's no obvious reason why the same configuration should work on a given machine and not an another machine when both are the same hardware. This is true for Windoze  but not for Linux, from my own experience.

 

Yeah, but I'll just stick with my custom script, I know that one works.

----------

## RBJ1128

This is a bit off-topic, for that I am sorry.  I have been trying to make backup copies of some of my DVD movies that I have, but to no avail.  In Winbloze I used 321 Studios' DVD X-Copy Express for it, but I cannot seem to find a nice solution in Linux.  I realize that there is probably not a program for it like in Winbloze, but I would just like some scripts to allow me to do it.  I have tried to use dvdbackup but it keeps crapping out telling me that it cannot read the disk correctly, this is the forum post that I have been trying to follow:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-71032-highlight-copy+dvd.html

If anyone has any other ways that I can try I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks.

----------

## Anterion

Hi folks!

A while back I asked if anyone else had the problem that once the SATA ATAPI feature was enabled in the kernel, the system would

hang up, freeze, lockup or crash (many words to help people searching for this  :Smile:  ) randomly.

Today I stumbled across a solution here: 

http://www.rtr.ca/dell_i9300/

It is meant for the Inspiron 6000 but is also valid for the i6000. It seems that a buggy ATAPI error handling function tends to crash when

querying an empty DVD-RW drive. (So always keep a disc in drive as a baad workaround  :Smile:  )

The site above supplies a patch for the Vanilla kernel 2.6.11.11.

Does anyone know where to mention such a patch to the maintainers of the gentoo kernel branch so that they can include it?

Bye!

Axel / Anterion

----------

## juniper

suspend to ram woes.

For those who don't know, the following page tells one how to get suspend to ram working with gentoo.

http://socrates.homelinux.org/index.php?page=DellInspiron6000

it is a great page with lots of dell info, so if you are having some trouble i highly recommend it.

however, i have run into some trouble.  i followed the suspend to ram instructions and for the life of me i can't get it to work.

so, here is what i did:

1)  followed the instructions on that page;  got the right kernel, used the patch on his site and even used his config, that didn't work.

2)  the person who wrote that page happens to be a friend of mine and lives down the street.  he, of course, owns a dell i6000.  the only difference between his laptop and mine is he has a dvd burner, a broadcom wireless and a fujitsu drive.  i have a cd burner, an intel pro wireless 2915 and a western digital drive.  here is what we tried

2a)  he watched me compile the kernel with the patch.  we also checked that we have the exact same versions of the programs in the /usr/local/bin/suspend script (that is, for example, we made sure that my version of vbetool and coreutils (which provides sync) are all the same version).  that didn't work.  we made sure our /usr/local/bin/suspend script is exactly the same.

2b)  we made sure that all bios settings are exactly the same.

2c)  we made sure we had the exact same modules loaded at the time of suspend.  also, we made sure that we had the exact same services started.  no dice.

2d)  we tried his kernel;  that is, we copied over his kernel to my computer.  that didn't work.

2e)  finally, we took out his hard drive and put it in my laptop.  that DID work, it suspended to ram just fine.  conversely, we put my harddrive in his laptop and it DID NOT suspend to ram properly.  So, it seems that the fact that he has a dvd burner and a different wireless card doesn't matter.

2f)  i had tried some weeks ago to get suspend to disk working and i had emerged hibernate-scripts.  so i got rid of that, again nothing.

after all this it seems that we must conclude:

1)  if the problem is due to a difference of hardware, it has to be the difference in the actual harddrive (since my laptop suspends fine with his harddrive).

2)  if it isn't a hardware problem, somewhere i have some weird setting that isn't playing well and i can't seem to locate it.  since i installed my system with his instructions (the cpufreq stuff for example is all the same), i really don't know what the problem is.  of course, after the base installation, i did my own thing, so there may be some weird difference there.  my xorg file should be the same as his.  however, we can't figure out what the difference is.  

3)  i am cursed.  DAMMIT!!!

any helpful suggestions?  has anyone got suspend to ram working with a western digital drive???  i can, of course, post any files/info.

thanks for the time and help.

j

----------

## RBJ1128

Has anyone found a good solution for downloading pictures from digital cameras?  I was able to use gphoto2 to read pics from a Sony Cybershot, but I had to copy each file individually.  I can't seem to read my Olympus Stylus, and I am looking for a gui to make the downloading a bit easier.  If anyone has any input on that I would greatly appreciate it.

----------

## juniper

 *acidbrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Just got suspend 2 disk working.
> ...

 

i have my system suspending to disk as well  :Smile:   i am using swsusp2 and i followed the gentoo how to wiki and it just worked.

anyways, i would like to suspend my computer by pushing Fn+F1 (that is supposed to be hibernate) but it doesn't seem to work.

i have it working by adding a line to /etc/acpi/defaults.sh

```

sleep)  /usr/sbin/hibernate

;;

```

(/usr/sbin/hibernate is my hibernate script) but that make the computer suspend by Fn+Esc (i.e. the stand by button).  i tried

```

hibernate)  /usr/sbin/hibernate

;;

```

but that does nothing.

any ideas

j

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Has anyone found a good solution for downloading pictures from digital cameras?  I was able to use gphoto2 to read pics from a Sony Cybershot, but I had to copy each file individually.  I can't seem to read my Olympus Stylus, and I am looking for a gui to make the downloading a bit easier.  If anyone has any input on that I would greatly appreciate it.

 

I have a Nikon camera and I had to configure it as USB storage otherwise it was using another USB protocol. You might have to do that too.

----------

## seppelrockt

There is a new BIOS version 07 and it has the 1219 VGA Bios for INTEL - same as the 06 BIOS version which didn't work on my system (no X). Does anybody have xorg running wirh BIOS 06 or 07?

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> There is a new BIOS version 07 and it has the 1219 VGA Bios for INTEL - same as the 06 BIOS version which didn't work on my system (no X). Does anybody have xorg running wirh BIOS 06 or 07?

 

Do you usually revert to a previous, working version after these unsuccessful attempts?

EDIT: I found this.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   There is a new BIOS version 07 and it has the 1219 VGA Bios for INTEL - same as the 06 BIOS version which didn't work on my system (no X). Does anybody have xorg running wirh BIOS 06 or 07? 
> 
> Do you usually revert to a previous, working version after these unsuccessful attempts?
> 
> EDIT: I found this.

 

Sorry I can't find out what you want to tell me (some language problems here I think). Of cause I reverted back to the older A05 BIOS when the A06 didn't work. What's you point?

I just can say that the A07 works here without any problems together with gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4 and xorg-x11-6.8.99.13 - but I still get the invalid VGA BIOS and the range errors.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Sorry I can't find out what you want to tell me (some language problems here I think).

 

Probably  :Smile:  . Your post says upgrading to BIOS A07 gives the same results as A06, under which Xorg didn't work. So it means Xorg doesn't work with A07...

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Of course I reverted back to the older A05 BIOS when the A06 didn't work. What's you point?

 

Pure curiosity. I wanted to know if you went on and coped with a pure text system or reverted your BIOS version so that XOrg worked again.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I just can say that the A07 works here without any problems together with gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4 and xorg-x11-6.8.99.13 - but I still get the invalid VGA BIOS and the range errors.

 

Ah, ok; now things are clear. Maybe you should have said "problem with XOrg not working with BIOS A06 fixed with BIOS A07" but there's no problem. Thank you anyway for the tip. I would have reluctantly upgraded my BIOS.

What I'm interrested in is that error message from i8k at startup:

```
# dmesg | grep i8k

i8k: not running on a Dell system

i8k: vendor=Dell Inc., model=Inspiron 6000, version=A05

i8k: unable to get SMM Dell signature

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version
```

for I've read in A06 BIOS change log:

 *Quote:*   

> 3.  Updated SMBIOS table type 11h to include the memory module(s)
> 
>     manufacturer, serial number and speed.

 

----------

## seppelrockt

To be exact I have to say I converted back to A05 when A06 didn't work and today tried A07 which I didn't suspect to work (same VGA BIOS as A06) and then I was surprised to see my X back on A07 without a problem. One must say that a lot has changed in the meantime (kernel, xorg) and maybe A06 would work now, too. But I don't wont to wast my time  :Wink: 

As for the i8k kernel stuff, does it bring any advantages - does it slow down/stop the fan on the left? This would be realy helful as I can't understand why this fan as to blow out COLD air all the time and give all the noise. I know this was discussed early in this thread but maybe you can give me the latest information.

And as I see my cursor hopping around, is there any posibility to "mute" the touchpad via hotkey (maybe some selfmade scripting). Is often leads to some surprise while typing text and this can be very boring on longer text proccesing.

Thanks in advance and maybe one should some up that thread a little to give it a more "How-To" like style now that most problems are solved. Maybe I will participate in this task after holidays.

----------

## Sejam

I just upgraded my bios from A05 to A07 with not so great results.  My X does not work anymore.  I was currently running the 2.6.11 gentoo dev sources and that latest stable xorg (not the devel branch).  I might look into it more later but it's just a warning for now until I can figure out what combinations are bad and even more importantly, which are good.

----------

## VinzC

Hmmm...

```
$ dmesg | grep i8k

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/sda7 i8k.force udev vga=0x31a splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 resume2=swap:/dev/sda6

i8k: not running on a Dell system

i8k: vendor=Dell Inc., model=Inspiron 6000, version=A07

i8k: unable to get SMM Dell signature

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version
```

Will have to keep forcing i8k.

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> I just upgraded my bios from A05 to A07 with not so great results.  My X does not work anymore.  I was currently running the 2.6.11 gentoo dev sources and that latest stable xorg (not the devel branch).  I might look into it more later but it's just a warning for now until I can figure out what combinations are bad and even more importantly, which are good.

 

You might want to make some steps towards the Dark Side of Portage  :Wink: . I'm running XOrg 6.8.99.13 under suspend v2 sources (now in portage, cool; thanks Gentoo Devs).

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> As for the i8k kernel stuff, does it bring any advantages - does it slow down/stop the fan on the left? This would be realy helful as I can't understand why this fan as to blow out COLD air all the time and give all the noise. I know this was discussed early in this thread but maybe you can give me the latest information.

 

Just compile i8k (Dell laptop support in Processor type and features) into the kernel, not as a module. Then pass kernel argument i8k.force. It will prevent the fan from blowing cool air.

On my side the fan spins only a short while but always blows hot air. The fan may be on during POST. I've added Gkrellm2 to the desktop to keep an eye on temperature. The fan spins on at about 70 degrees centigrades (if I trust Gkrellm2).

----------

## RBJ1128

Has anyone gotten DMA functional yet?  I try to run hdparm -d1 /dev/sda but I get 

```

# hdparm -d1 /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

and when I try to run  hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd I get

```

#hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd

/dev/dvd:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

Does anyone know how I can get this to work?  It took me over an hour to burn a full DVD, and Nero was complaining about the drive not having DMA enabled, so I figure that has something to do with it.  Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

As mentionned elsewhere (see also the following 2 post) hdparm is for IDE drives, as you probably noticed. For SATA drives you have to patch the kernel with lancealtar hack.

----------

## juniper

nobody answered my last post  :Sad:   it is the last post on page 10.

on another note, has anyone got the Fn+F2 (i.e. battery) key working?

j

----------

## juniper

actually, i wouldn't mind getting ALL the function keys working.

i saw a site (for this laptop) and someone said do

setkeycodes e009 161

to get Fn+F10 to eject the cdrom.  i didn't really know what to do with that command so i just executed it as root (note:  it is HIGHLY recommended to execute commands from some random site as root).  anyways, it did something, but i don't know what.  not what i wanted though.  here is the site.

http://www.fam-lindeman.nl/content/view/9/34/

also, someone in the forum suggested

echo "1" >> /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:03:03.0/led

to get the wifi light on.  but that doesn't work for me.

thanks.

j

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> nobody answered my last post   it is the last post on page 10.
> 
> on another note, has anyone got the Fn+F2 (i.e. battery) key working?
> 
> j

 

Sorry, Juniper. Probably because nobody got that far, I would say...? I suppose you've tried xmodmap? I personally did not yet try to use Fn keys, except those which work right out the box (e.g. numeric keys, screen switch, brightness). I have no other advice but search on the forums and Google.

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> also, someone in the forum suggested
> 
> echo "1" >> /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:03:03.0/led
> ...

 

You should check what version of ipw2200 and ipw2200-utils you have. For me:

```
$ qpkg -I -v ipw

net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.3 *

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.2 *
```

Also check what you have under /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200. You should also check for the following line in /etc/modules.d/ipw2200:

```
led=1
```

Reload module ipw2200.

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   nobody answered my last post   it is the last post on page 10.
> 
> on another note, has anyone got the Fn+F2 (i.e. battery) key working?
> 
> j 
> ...

 

yeah, i figured.

i am not really certain how this Fn key works.  i tried to do what you suggested;  remap with xmodmap.  however, xev gives me no key event when i push Fn+F10 for example, so i don't really know how to get the key info.

Also, Fn+F10 is supposed to eject the cdrom.  that i know.  i know what that looks like etc.  however, i don't really know what Fn+F3 (battery) is supposed to do.  also, if i remember correctly, some of these things are mentioned in the bios (certainly the Fn+F2 (wireless) is.  so, i am wondering if i should go in the bios or something for these funtion keys.

of course, i am not at home so that will have to wait.

One more question.

i use gnome and the battery monitor applet incorrectly states whether i am on ac power (it always says i am using battery power).  can that be fixed?

j

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> however, i don't really know what Fn+F3 (battery) is supposed to do.

 

That key is mainly used under Windows to display the Battery control panel. But you could do anything you want with it as it isn't mapped to any BIOS function.

 *juniper wrote:*   

> Also, Fn+F10 is supposed to eject the cdrom. that i know. i know what that looks like etc. however, i don't really know what Fn+F3 (battery) is supposed to do. also, if i remember correctly, some of these things are mentioned in the bios (certainly the Fn+F2 (wireless) is. so, i am wondering if i should go in the bios or something for these funtion keys.

 

Fn+ESC is Sleep (or suspend to RAM),

Fn+F1 is Hibernate (or suspend to disk),

Fn+F2 is Wireless/BlueTooth toggle (on/off),

Fn+F3 is <battery> (or "do anything you want")

Fn+F8 is CRT/LCD

 *juniper wrote:*   

> I use gnome and the battery monitor applet incorrectly states whether i am on ac power (it always says i am using battery power).  can that be fixed?

 

Have you checked what /proc/acpi/battery/BAT<n>/state if it reflects the actual state (charging/discharging)?

```
$ grep 'charging state:' /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
```

----------

## RBJ1128

Can I get someone who has DMA working correctly on both the HDD and the DVD drives to post a copy of their /etc/conf.d/hdparm and also their kernel .config files?  I am experiencing some freezing with kernel 2.6.12-r4.  Thanks.

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   however, i don't really know what Fn+F3 (battery) is supposed to do. 
> 
> That key is mainly used under Windows to display the Battery control panel. But you could do anything you want with it as it isn't mapped to any BIOS function.

 

ok, but can i get it to do what it does in windows?

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *juniper wrote:*   Also, Fn+F10 is supposed to eject the cdrom. that i know. i know what that looks like etc. however, i don't really know what Fn+F3 (battery) is supposed to do. also, if i remember correctly, some of these things are mentioned in the bios (certainly the Fn+F2 (wireless) is. so, i am wondering if i should go in the bios or something for these funtion keys. 
> 
> Fn+ESC is Sleep (or suspend to RAM),
> ...

 

well, that is precisely the question on one my posts.  i have suspend-to-disk working.  i can suspend to disk in one of two ways.

1)  manually execute /usr/sbin/hibernate (i can do that as myself or root)

2)  in /etc/acpi/defaults.sh i have

```

sleep)  /usr/sbin/hibernate

;; 

```

which makes Fn+Esc execute /usr/sbin/hibernate.  however, i want Fn+F1 to execute /usr/sbin/hibernate, but i don't know how to do that.

i have tried

suspend) /usr/sbin/hibernate

;;

hibernate) /usr/sbin/hibernate

;;

standby) /usr/sbin/hibernate

;;

in my /etc/acpi/defaults.sh, but nothing works.  so (one of) my problem is, how to refer to the key combo Fn+F1 in, for example, /etc/acpi/defaults.sh?   I know it is *labelled* hibernate, but how to actually refer to it in /etc/acpi/defaults.sh seems to be hard.  what is apparent is that

sleep)  path/to/whatever/command

;;

in /etc/acpi/defaults.sh makes Fn+Esc execute whatever/command.  so, my guess is that the word "sleep" in that famed file refers to Fn+Esc.  but what about the other function keys???

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *juniper wrote:*   I use gnome and the battery monitor applet incorrectly states whether i am on ac power (it always says i am using battery power).  can that be fixed? 
> 
> Have you checked what /proc/acpi/battery/BAT<n>/state if it reflects the actual state (charging/discharging)?
> ...

 

i will check that out.

thanks for the help, VinzC.

j

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Can I get someone who has DMA working correctly on both the HDD and the DVD drives to post a copy of their /etc/conf.d/hdparm and also their kernel .config files?  I am experiencing some freezing with kernel 2.6.12-r4.  Thanks.

 

As said earlier in this thread, hdparm is for IDE drives only. You have a SATA controller hence hdparm must not be used. Try without and tell us if your computer still freezes. BTW have you applied the modification to libata.h - see my post above?

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As said earlier in this thread, hdparm is for IDE drives only. You have a SATA controller hence hdparm must not be used. Try without and tell us if your computer still freezes. BTW have you applied the modification to libata.h - see my post above?

 

I did apply the changes in libata.h.  I thought that an earlier post said that DMA could be used, am I wrong in my reading?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   
> 
> As said earlier in this thread, hdparm is for IDE drives only. You have a SATA controller hence hdparm must not be used. Try without and tell us if your computer still freezes. BTW have you applied the modification to libata.h - see my post above? 
> 
> I did apply the changes in libata.h.  I thought that an earlier post said that DMA could be used, am I wrong in my reading?

 

Yes and no  :Smile: . The change to libata.h enables ATAPI for SATA drives, which are seen as SCSI drives (if I understood correctly). As for DMA it seems it is automatically enabled and active hence you don't need to run hdparm. I've played DVDs on my laptop without any further action. I believe the BIOS is responsible for setting DMA by default although it is just a guess; I haven't got that far.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes and no . The change to libata.h enables ATAPI for SATA drives, which are seen as SCSI drives (if I understood correctly). As for DMA it seems it is automatically enabled and active hence you don't need to run hdparm. I've played DVDs on my laptop without any further action. I believe the BIOS is responsible for setting DMA by default although it is just a guess; I haven't got that far.

 

Alright, that makes sense.  Since I have made so many changes to my kernel config, is your config different than the ones posted earlier here for the Device Drivers --> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support section?  currently I have this in my config file for that section:

```

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

```

How does yours differ?  NOTE: I am using kernel 2.6.12-r4.  Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

Please read lancealtar's post...

 *lancealtar wrote:*   

> What I did was make sure that Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAP/MFM/RLL support ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL is NOT Selected
> 
> ...
> 
> Reboot and you shouldn't have any problem with your cdrom showing up as a SCSI device. You might have to change your /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 to point to /dev/sr0 but that's minimal.

 

You must NOT select anything under ATA/ATAP/MFM/RLL support ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL but it seems you did. You should have

```
# CONFIG_IDE is not set
```

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Please read lancealtar's post...
> 
>  *lancealtar wrote:*   What I did was make sure that Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAP/MFM/RLL support ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL is NOT Selected
> 
> ...
> ...

 

That's the post that led me on the path of trying to get DMA working.  I originally had settings for ATA/ATAPI... but the system complained about the DVD drive not using DMA.  The system was stable, but it took about 1.5 hours to burn a full DVD.  I then read the post and disabled the ATA/ATAPI... stuff, and tried to mess around with hdparm for the HDD and the DVD.  The system no longer complained about the DVD not using DMA, but it would lock up under heavy loads.  I just copied the config from  *Sejam wrote:*   

>  Ive had quite a few people ask me how Im doing my system, since it has been a while since I published my configuration files and instructions on how to get it up. I really dont have time to write a new updated instructions (graduating in less than week), but I have uploaded my latest xorg and conf files. Just to note that I am using Xorg version 6.8.2. I know I lot of people are using the cvs version, but I have found on all my computers when I try this that it eats up over 384 megs of RAM so Ive decided not to go that direction. I am also using the dri modules from dri.sourceforge.net. The version I'm using is from mid-april because I found that versions later caused some major X lockups and wierdness. This is also for people that have the i915 video card and not the ATI or NVIDIA as those configurations will be different.
> 
> I also change the source code of the linux code before I compile it also so that my cdrom uses the SATA drivers. In /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h change:
> 
> #undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */
> ...

  but I am at work right now and cannot test the settings.  I will be heading to lunch in an hour and will try the new kernel config.  I am just having a difficult time with the new kernel and just want to see how other people have their stuff configured.

----------

## RBJ1128

UPDATE:

I tried the new kernel config and it killed my system.  I started getting errors so I booted to the 2.6.11-r11 kernel and my normal username would not work.  I logged on as root, which works fine, copied my user directory, deleted the username with userdel -r rbjohns then re-created the user with useradd -m -G users,audio,wheel -s /bin/bash rbjohns.  I then tried to login as rbjohns and I got about 7 errors relating to X, Gnome, and Nautilus.  I had no menu bars, and the desktop background was black.  I just changed the /usr/src/linux symlink from kernel 2.6.12-r4 to 2.6.11-r11, recompiled my kernel with a make clean && make && make modules && make modules_install && make install, and rebooted.  I am at work now and I only have SSH access to my laptop at home, so I cannot test too much right now.  Any ideas as to what would cause that?

EDIT:

I just created a new user named rob and I was able to log on normally without any errors.  What do I need to change so that the name rbjohns is not corrupt?

----------

## juniper

well, i am wondering what is the best way to do this.  here is what i want (by the way, i am almost there).

i have both a wired and wireless card (b44 and ipw2200).

all modules load and unload properly.  here is what i want.  let me know if this is the best way to do this.

i have a /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/net.wlan0.  i also have an /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and /etc/init.d/net.wlan0.

i got my /etc/conf.d/net.wlan0 by copying over /etc/conf.d/net.  my /etc/conf.d/net.wlan0 looks like

iface_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t -5"

preup(){

modprobe ipw2200;

echo "1" >> /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/stuff/led

return 0

}

postdown(){

modprobe -r ipw2200

return 0

}

the preup and predown are to turn of the led (stuff should be replaced by the proper number, just being lazy).

anyways, i then copied my /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0.  i then did some basic editting of that file to point to /etc/conf.d/net.wlan0.  but, keep in mind, i really don't know what the hell that file is doing.

my problem is that i can start my wireless setup with

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

but

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

doesn't stop anything.  it complains that net.wlan0 has not been started.

it could be that i am not in a wireless zone right now (so maybe that it is why it is complaining) but i don't think so.

i think it is because i don't know how to make a /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 script properly.

any hints?

by the way, where does the computer store which services have been started and which have not?

thanks.

j

----------

## RBJ1128

 *juniper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> any hints?
> ...

 

I don't know why you are getting the error that the service cannot be started, and the only place that I know of the look for running things is in /var/run/.  I'm sure there are other places, but I havn't found them yet.  I hope that helps some.

----------

## hencla

Hi! 

I have the NEC ND-6500A in my inspiron and I can't get it to work with the tricks I found in this forum. 

I have:

```
# CONFIG_IDE is not set
```

and applied the lancealtar's hack but that didn't help...

dmesg tells me:

```

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:5b09 84:4003 85:3469 86:1809 87:4003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors:

ata1(0): applying bridge limits

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD800VE-75HD  Rev: 09.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0b00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: _NEC      Model: DVD+-RW ND-6500A  Rev: 203D

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

```

and the harddisk works perfectly but the dvd doesen't get "connected" like it shuld

has someone solved this problem?

thanks

henrik

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> UPDATE:
> 
> I tried the new kernel config and it killed my system.  I started getting errors so I booted to the 2.6.11-r11 kernel and my normal username would not work.  I logged on as root, which works fine, copied my user directory, deleted the username with userdel -r rbjohns then re-created the user with useradd -m -G users,audio,wheel -s /bin/bash rbjohns.  I then tried to login as rbjohns and I got about 7 errors relating to X, Gnome, and Nautilus.  I had no menu bars, and the desktop background was black.  I just changed the /usr/src/linux symlink from kernel 2.6.12-r4 to 2.6.11-r11, recompiled my kernel with a make clean && make && make modules && make modules_install && make install, and rebooted.  I am at work now and I only have SSH access to my laptop at home, so I cannot test too much right now.  Any ideas as to what would cause that?
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 

After reading your post and remembering the numerous problems you've run into, I think you might have experienced some corruption. DMA is very sensitive. Have you had some times to power off your machine because there was no other way? With a bit of luck only your previous profile has been damaged. Save your documents, recreate the user with the same ID and a blank profile.

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> postdown(){
> 
> modprobe -r ipw2200
> ...

 

I don't think you should unload ipw2200 before the init script ends. In fact you are removing the module before the "stopped" state is notified so when the script ends the interface has already been prematurely stopped - as if the interface never had been up - hence the message.

Most of all, removing ipw2200 will prevent eth1 or wlan0 to be defined (I mean the node). Function preup() will be called after the interface has been detected - it takes the interface name as an argument. And if the module is not loaded how could the kernel determine the interface name?

As a conclusion you should just light the led in the postup() function (not preup). It doesn't harm if it's still on even if the interface is stopped.

----------

## juniper

[quote="VinzC"][quote="juniper"]...

postdown(){

modprobe -r ipw2200

return 0

}

...

[/quote]

I don't think you should unload ipw2200 before the init script ends. In fact you are removing the module before the "stopped" state is notified so when the script ends the interface has already been prematurely stopped - as if the interface never had been up - hence the message.

Most of all, removing ipw2200 will prevent eth1 or wlan0 to be defined (I mean the node). Function preup() will be called [b]after[/b] the interface has been detected - it takes the interface name as an argument. And if the module is not loaded how could the kernel determine the interface name?

As a conclusion you should just light the led in the postup() function (not preup). It doesn't harm if it's still on even if the interface is stopped.[/quote]

thanks for the help vinzc.

however, i seem to be having a new problem.  i am trying to set up /etc/conf.d/wireless and /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and having a lot of trouble.  for one thing now even if i do it manually, i.e. i just modprobe ipw2200, my card never seems to be able to connect to an access point.  i always get

[code[

wlan0     unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=255 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

[/code]

and it never associates to an access point even though there is output to iwlist wlan0 scan.

i read the man pages and they said this is probably a config problem.  is there a way to reset all my config stuff???

hopefully i am being clear.  thanks.

j

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> thanks for the help vinzc.
> 
> however, i seem to be having a new problem.  i am trying to set up /etc/conf.d/wireless and /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and having a lot of trouble.  for one thing now even if i do it manually, i.e. i just modprobe ipw2200, my card never seems to be able to connect to an access point.  i always get
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Just re-emerge ipw2200 and blank your /etc/conf.d/wireless file. You should also remove any pre- and post- functions (comment them out with a # sign). But I'm surprised you have a wlan0 and not an eth1 although you have a Dell Inspiron 6000. This is what I have, with ipw2200-1.0.3 and ipw2200-firmware-2.2. I would have expected all i6k would show the same hardware names...

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> After reading your post and remembering the numerous problems you've run into, I think you might have experienced some corruption. DMA is very sensitive. Have you had some times to power off your machine because there was no other way? With a bit of luck only your previous profile has been damaged. Save your documents, recreate the user with the same ID and a blank profile.

 

I have had a few times where the computer froze and the only thing that I could do was power it off.  I am currently using another profile, and I have run into a few times when it locked up.  I do have everything saved, I am pretty good about backups.  I really hope that I don't have to go through another install.  Is there anything that you know of that I could try?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> I have had a few times where the computer froze and the only thing that I could do was power it off.  I am currently using another profile, and I have run into a few times when it locked up.  I do have everything saved, I am pretty good about backups.  I really hope that I don't have to go through another install.  Is there anything that you know of that I could try?

 

As is? no, not really. I'd say if you got a working kernel, all you would have to do is emerge -ave world, and everything will be restored from scratch, especially security attributes aso. Backup your config files before doing that and dispatch-conf. The key is to have a working kernel, no lockups nor disk corruption.

Here's my lspci -tv listing:

```
-[00]-+-00.0  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller

      +-02.0  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller

      +-02.1  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller

      +-1d.0  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

      +-1d.1  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

      +-1d.2  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

      +-1d.3  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

      +-1d.7  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

      +-1e.0-[03-04]--+-00.0  Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX

      |               +-01.0  Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II

      |               +-01.1  Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller

      |               +-01.2  Ricoh Co Ltd SD Card reader

      |               \-03.0  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter

      +-1e.2  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller

      +-1e.3  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller

      +-1f.0  Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge

      +-1f.2  Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller

      \-1f.3  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller
```

 Here's my kernel config file. This is the one I'm using with suspend2 sources (in portage). Note everything - such as PPP, VPN aso - is not necessarily usefull for you.

EDIT: Oops... Link not correct. Fixed now.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As is? no, not really. I'd say if you got a working kernel, all you would have to do is emerge -ave world, and everything will be restored from scratch, especially security attributes aso. Backup your config files before doing that and dispatch-conf. The key is to have a working kernel, no lockups nor disk corruption.
> 
> Here's my lspci -tv listing:
> ...

 

Thanks for the link, but it looks to be dead.

----------

## VinzC

The link is fixed.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> The link is fixed.

 

This is the message that I get on both my work Gentoo box and my I6K Gentoo box - I'm at home right now for my lunch break:

Error Diagnostic Information

An error occurred while attempting to establish a connection to the server.

The most likely cause of this problem is that the server is not currently running. Verify that the server is running and restart it if necessary.

Unix error number 2 occurred: No such file or directory

Could you just send it to me in an email?  Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> This is the message that I get on both my work Gentoo box and my I6K Gentoo box - I'm at home right now for my lunch break:
> 
> Error Diagnostic Information
> 
> An error occurred while attempting to establish a connection to the server.
> ...

 

The link is http://users.teledisnet.be/web/vca08867/2.6.12-rc5-suspend2-config.txt. I had mistyped it the first time.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The link is http://users.teledisnet.be/web/vca08867/2.6.12-rc5-suspend2-config.txt. I had mistyped it the first time.

 

Thanks, I'm trying that right now.  Does it make any difference with my default FAT codepage?  You have 850 but the USA setting is 437.  Could you also send me a link to a copy of your xorg.conf?

EDIT

I know that I am asking for a lot of stuff that I SHOULD be doing myself, but right now I jsut want to get a working computer as I am about to start classes and I need it to work for me.  Can you tell me what you have in your /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and the output from rc-update show.  I am wondering if I am not having the right things load, or if I am trying to load the wrong things.  Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Does it make any difference with my default FAT codepage?  You have 850 but the USA setting is 437.

 

Yes, I think so. If you live in the USA, keep 437. As I live in (French speaking) Europe I selected 850.

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Could you also send me a link to a copy of your xorg.conf?

 

There we go  :Smile:  . Note my XOrg config has a bit more than required. Only devices connected to pipe B (e.g. DellLFP) are useful. I had made (unsuccessful) tests with dual head hence both screens and devices in the config file.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Can you tell me what you have in your /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and the output from rc-update show.  I am wondering if I am not having the right things load, or if I am trying to load the wrong things.  Thanks.

 

Damn! you're quite demanding  :Wink:  (kidding of course).

/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 is empty. Coldplug does all the stuff for me.

```
# rc-update -s

               acpid | boot

           alsasound | boot

             apache2 |      default

                apmd |

           bluetooth |

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug | boot

         consolefont |      default

            cpufreqd |      default

        cpufrequtils |

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |      default

                dbus |

             distccd |

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |      default

            gkrellmd |

                 gpm |      default

              hdparm |

   hibernate-cleanup |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |

                 i8k |      default

             ifplugd |      default

             keymaps | boot

         laptop_mode |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |      default

            net.eth0 |

            net.eth1 |

              net.lo | boot

            net.ppp0 |

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

          ntp-client |

                ntpd |

             numlock | boot

          partimaged |

              pcmcia |

             portmap |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |

              serial |

               spamd |

              splash |      default

                sshd |      default

           syndaemon |

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

              webmin |

                 xdm |      default
```

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> And can I get what you have in your /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and the output from rc-update show?  I'd really appreciate it.

 

Look above. That's interactivity, isn't it  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: huh? message dropped?

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 is empty. Coldplug does all the stuff for me.
> 
> 

 

Thanks.  I really do appreciate it.  So if your .../kernel-2.6 is empty, coldplug must load the ipw2200 module.  Did you have to configure coldplug or anything of that sort?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Thanks.  I really do appreciate it.

 

Glad to help.

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> So if your .../kernel-2.6 is empty, coldplug must load the ipw2200 module.  Did you have to configure coldplug or anything of that sort?

 

No. That worked right out the box. Apart from setting WiFi led in a postup() function, as I mentioned elsewhere. But this has no influence on loading ipw2200.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No. That worked right out the box. Apart from setting WiFi led in a postup() function, as I mentioned elsewhere. But this has no influence on loading ipw2200.

 

Wow, I always thought that I had to load the ipw2200 module.  Well, I am at work right now and my laptop is re-compiling EVERYTHING so it will be a while before I get to try this new stuff.  My system did lock-up a few times while using your kernel config - granted I removed a few things that I didn't need and I added some stuff that I did need.  I am hoping that the freezing is due to a bad config file, but I will know more after it gets done and I can test the hell out of it.  Thanks again.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Wow, I always thought that I had to load the ipw2200 module.  Well, I am at work right now and my laptop is re-compiling EVERYTHING so it will be a while before I get to try this new stuff.  My system did lock-up a few times while using your kernel config - granted I removed a few things that I didn't need and I added some stuff that I did need.  I am hoping that the freezing is due to a bad config file, but I will know more after it gets done and I can test the hell out of it.  Thanks again.

 

One more thing. I don't know if it matters as I never experienced freezes but I've upgraded my lap's BIOS with A07.

EDIT: and of course, my config might not be valid with other kernel sources. I don't want to paraphrase myself but try it with suspend2 sources.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> One more thing. I don't know if it matters as I never experienced freezes but I've upgraded my lap's BIOS with A07.
> 
> EDIT: and of course, my config might not be valid with other kernel sources. I don't want to paraphrase myself but try it with suspend2 sources.

 

I was not reading all of the posts about the new BIOS, but from what I gathered, the new one killed the system and X.  I am going to read the previous posts about the BIOS upgrades, but I am going to assume that you are running fine with A07, is that correct?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> I was not reading all of the posts about the new BIOS, but from what I gathered, the new one killed the system and X.  I am going to read the previous posts about the BIOS upgrades, but I am going to assume that you are running fine with A07, is that correct?

 

There was a problem with A06 only. A07 is fine, yes.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There was a problem with A06 only. A07 is fine, yes.

 

Gotcha, I must have confused the numbers - being dyslexic sucks.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There was a problem with A06 only. A07 is fine, yes.

 

Alright, this might just be a VERY stupid question, but the BIOS upgrade that I download from Dell is a Winbloze executable.  How are you installing the updated BIOS?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Alright, this might just be a VERY stupid question, but the BIOS upgrade that I download from Dell is a Winbloze executable.  How are you installing the updated BIOS?

 

Ahem... under Winblowze (don't repeat it, otherwise, well, you know...  :Wink:  ). I never tried it under Wine though it might be possible I think.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahem... under Winblowze (don't repeat it, otherwise, well, you know...  ). I never tried it under Wine though it might be possible I think.

 

I'll try it under wine, but if I am not dual-booting with Win. how do I do it?  Do I just boot to a Win98 floppy and then run the .exe?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> I'll try it under wine, but if I am not dual-booting with Win. how do I do it?  Do I just boot to a Win98 floppy and then run the .exe?

 

I have absolutely no idea. I was about to check it on Dell's site but it's awfully slow now - almost dead. You'll have to try. Your best bet should be wine, IMHO.

EDIT:

 *Dell's Support wrote:*   

> This file format consists of a BIOS executable file. The Universal (Windows/MS DOS) format can be used to install from Windows XP, Windows 2000, NT, Windows 9X, Windows ME or a MS DOS environment.

 

----------

## RBJ1128

[quote="VinzC"]

EDIT:

 *Dell's Support wrote:*   

> This file format consists of a BIOS executable file. The Universal (Windows/MS DOS) format can be used to install from Windows XP, Windows 2000, NT, Windows 9X, Windows ME or a MS DOS environment.

 

I was able to do it by booting with a Win98 floppy.  I noticed in your xorg.conf that you are using the i810 driver for your display.  Currently I have mine listed as radeon.  When I try to use the i810 I get an error from X stating that it cannot find some fonts.  Any ideas on that one?

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   thanks for the help vinzc.
> 
> however, i seem to be having a new problem.  i am trying to set up /etc/conf.d/wireless and /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and having a lot of trouble.  for one thing now even if i do it manually, i.e. i just modprobe ipw2200, my card never seems to be able to connect to an access point.  i always get
> 
> ```
> ...

 

what you suggested did not work.  i had to enable encryption, that was the problem.

my wireless is called wlan0 because i wanted it to be called that.  I changed my udev so that the wireless would be called that (so that there is no confusion with the wired eth).

i like it that way, do you think it is a bad thing to do?

j

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> what you suggested did not work.  i had to enable encryption, that was the problem.

 

Fine. So the problem is solved now?

 *juniper wrote:*   

> my wireless is called wlan0 because i wanted it to be called that.  I changed my udev so that the wireless would be called that (so that there is no confusion with the wired eth).
> 
> i like it that way, do you think it is a bad thing to do?

 

No, it's not a bad thing; I think it's even best the way you did. I just thought it was that way without doing anything. I once wanted to change my wireless lan interface name but I couldn't find where network adapters were mapped under /dev. How did you do that?

EDIT: Ok, searched a bit and found this.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> This file format consists of a BIOS executable file. The Universal (Windows/MS DOS) format can be used to install from Windows XP, Windows 2000, NT, Windows 9X, Windows ME or a MS DOS environment.

 

I installed the new BIOS, recompiled the kernel, and did a emerge world -NDe.  My system still locks up.  I have narrowed it down to X causing the problem.  If I switch over to a console and run 

```
ps aux | grep gdm
```

 and then kill everything that gdm is running (which kills X) I can run with no problems.  Last night I unmerged X then emerged it over again to see if that would fix the problem but to no avail.  Here is my xorg.conf file, hopefully someone will see something in there and they can tell me what to try next.  Thanks.

http://people.clemson.edu/~rbjohns/linux/xorg.conf

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> I was able to do it by booting with a Win98 floppy.  I noticed in your xorg.conf that you are using the i810 driver for your display.  Currently I have mine listed as radeon.  When I try to use the i810 I get an error from X stating that it cannot find some fonts.  Any ideas on that one?

 

Of course if you have a radeon card, i810 doesn't apply for you. I've read other posts where I advised you to use dschauss xorg.conf. Did you recently? There are less differences between your configuration and dschauss' than with mine in fact. If his laptop works there is no reason why yours shouldn't. You should make sure you're using the same drivers from ATI and followed exactly the same steps installing the drivers and other required stuff. Otherwise you could always try vesa driver (klavs xorg.conf and modelines at the beginning of this thread) and see if your computer still locks or not.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> http://people.clemson.edu/~rbjohns/linux/xorg.conf

 

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen 1"

    Device              "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

...

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

...

EndSection
```

I don't understand: is it a Radeon or nVidia that you have?

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't understand: is it a Radeon or nVidia that you have?

 

It is a Radeon card, I'm not exactly sure why it was called an nVidia, but it is Radeon.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't understand: is it a Radeon or nVidia that you have?

 

I think that it is time for an update...  I belive that the problems were mainly caused by the line 

```
Option  "xfree86-dga"   # To deal with vmWare
```

 int my xorg.conf file.  Thus far I have only had my computer lock-up when I am doing graphic-intensive things.  I was trying to watch a movie and it crapped out in the middle of it.  I am going to try to mess around with the radeon driver some.  I remember during the install of the driver that it stated running opengl-update ati and running fglrxconfig.  I am hoping that wil solve the problem.  Here is my current xorg.conf.

http://people.clemson.edu/~rbjohns/linux/xorg.conf

EDIT:

fglrxconfig does not support my card - unless it is compatible with something that is listed there.

----------

## mhanski

Hi RRBJ1128

I've experienced exactly the same problem with system lock-ups as yours (complete freezes on high CPU loads, neither reboot nor ssh login are possible) and tried pretty much everything to get rid of this problem, to no avail. However, perhaps with mutual help we'll be able to narrow it down. I'd like to point you to some points that look strange to me:

1. Your xorg.conf doesn't contain the commercial ATI  "fglrx" driver but only the open source "radeon" driver? Could it be, that you mistakenly tried configure X with this driver using fglrxconfig? Issuing "opengl-update ati" in connection with "radeon" driver wouldn't make any sense either. I'm assuming, that you've got the same ATI Radeon X300 that I have -- it works well with ati commercial drivers. See my xorg.conf for comparison:

http://linux.hanski.info/tests/xorg.conf

2. My xorg.conf contains the line Option "omit xfree86-dga", it doesn't solve the freeze problem.

3. You've mentioned, that you don't experience the lock-ups in text mode. I tried to switch down the system to the boot runlevel ("telinit 1") and started as root X with startx then. Everything worked smoothly, no freezes on high CPU loads, even playing tuxracer and encoding divx at the same time didn't cause any problems. 

cheers

Maciej

----------

## RBJ1128

 *mhanski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Your xorg.conf doesn't contain the commercial ATI  "fglrx" driver but only the open source "radeon" driver? Could it be, that you mistakenly tried configure X with this driver using fglrxconfig? Issuing "opengl-update ati" in connection with "radeon" driver wouldn't make any sense either. I'm assuming, that you've got the same ATI Radeon X300 that I have -- it works well with ati commercial drivers. See my xorg.conf for comparison:
> 
> http://linux.hanski.info/tests/xorg.conf
> ...

 

I'll be more than happy to help with this.  More so, I am happy that I am not the only one who is experiencing this.  As far as the driver goes, I have not had good luck with the flgrx driver.  Do you have anything in your /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 file?

----------

## mhanski

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'll be more than happy to help with this.  More so, I am happy that I am not the only one who is experiencing this.  As far as the driver goes, I have not had good luck with the flgrx driver.  Do you have anything in your /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 file?

 [/quote]

Here we go:

/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6:

```

agpgart

intel_agp

fglrx

ipw2200

ieee80211

ieee80211_crypt

ieee80211_crypt_wep

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

#i8k force=1

```

Installed ati-drivers: 8.14.13-r1

M.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *mhanski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> See my xorg.conf for comparison:
> ...

 

Where did you get the settings that you have for the Section "Device"?  I don't know where to look to get all of the stuff that you have.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *mhanski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6:
> ...

 

Where in the kernel do you have the settings for agpgart, intel_agp, and fglrx?  I get 

```

# modprobe agpgart

FATAL: Module agpgart not found.

# modprobe intel_agp

FATAL: Module intel_agp not found.

# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

```

when I try to load them.

EDIT:

I found this:

```

 This option gives you AGP support for the GLX component of

 XFree86 4.x on the ATI RadeonIGP family of chipsets.

 You should say Y here if you use XFree86 3.3.6 or 4.x and want to

 use GLX or DRI.  If unsure, say N.

 Symbol: AGP_ATI [=n]

 Prompt: ATI chipset support

   Defined at drivers/char/agp/Kconfig:47

   Depends on: AGP && X86 && !X86_64

   Location:

     -> Device Drivers

       -> Character devices

         -> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (AGP [=m])

```

and this

```

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON:

 Choose this option if you have an ATI Radeon graphics card.  There

 are both PCI and AGP versions.  You don't need to choose this to

 run the Radeon in plain VGA mode.  There is a product page at

 <http://www.ati.com/na/pages/products/pc/radeon32/index.html>.

 If M is selected, the module will be called radeon.

 Symbol: DRM_RADEON [=n]

 Prompt: ATI Radeon

   Defined at drivers/char/drm/Kconfig:41

   Depends on: DRM && PCI

   Location:

     -> Device Drivers

       -> Character devices

         -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support

```

I don't know where to find the fglrx, but have you tried either of these?

----------

## mhanski

My kernel .config might be handy here:)

http://linux.hanski.info/tests/.config

Also, have a look at this howto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

 *Quote:*   

> Where in the kernel do you have the settings for agpgart, intel_agp, and fglrx?  I get [code]
> 
> # modprobe agpgart
> 
> FATAL: Module agpgart not found.
> ...

 

You have to check this two options in your .config:

 Device Drivers --->

  Character Devices ---> 

   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                                          

        <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support  

 *Quote:*   

> # modprobe fglrx
> 
> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

 

The fglrx module will be built from kernel source while emerging ati-drivers, do this to get the newest driver:

  echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

  echo "media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

  emerge  ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra

  opengl-update ati

Please try my xorg.conf then and see, if you can get any further  :Smile: 

cheers

M.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *mhanski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Also, have a look at this howto:
> ...

 

I tried to use your kernel config file and your xorg.conf file but I kept getting a black screen when X would try to load.  I could also not get rid of it, the LEDs for num lock, caps lock, etc would respond, but I could not get anything to show up.  I also tried to use the HOWTO and I got the same problem.  While using your config file I was able to mess around in it a bit and I could get SOME display, but X kept complaining about not being able to find fonts and modules.  So I had to revert back to my kernel config and my xorg.conf.  Here are both of those files that I am currently using:

http://people.clemson.edu/~rbjohns/linux/config

http://people.clemson.edu/~rbjohns/linux/xorg.conf

Again, I hope that someone can see something in there and let me know what I am doing wrong.  It looks like the driver fglrx just kills my system.

----------

## mhanski

 *Quote:*   

> While using your config file I was able to mess around in it a bit and I could get SOME display, but X kept complaining about not being able to find fonts and modules. 

 

What do you mean by "some display"? Obviously, you have to put into this xorg.conf _your_ font directories, not mine. Which modules were not found? This is a working xorg.conf, so if you could able to look into your  /var/log/Xorg.0.log after the X crash, you would find some detailed info about the missing things.

cheers

Maciej

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   what you suggested did not work.  i had to enable encryption, that was the problem. 
> 
> Fine. So the problem is solved now?
> 
> 

 

yup.

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *juniper wrote:*   my wireless is called wlan0 because i wanted it to be called that.  I changed my udev so that the wireless would be called that (so that there is no confusion with the wired eth).
> 
> i like it that way, do you think it is a bad thing to do? 
> ...

 

i did it using udev.  i added the line

BUS="pci", SYSFS{address}="youraddress", NAME="wlan0"

in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

you obtain the necessary address with

udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/net/yourethernetcard

probably that was eth1.

i got this info from

http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

it has a lot of stuff on writing udev rules.  it is pretty clear with lots of examples.

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> i did it using udev.  i added the line
> 
> BUS="pci", SYSFS{address}="youraddress", NAME="wlan0"
> 
> in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules
> ...

 

Thanks a lot.

So you're using the MAC address as a selector. I'd have liked a more generic way so I thought I could use the device class identifier since I noticed the broadcom and WiFi adapters have different class IDs - both differ on a single bit. I hoped both class IDs meant something like PCI ethernet and PCI wireless. But I need more info on class IDs, e.g. from developers.

I also thought selecting the MAC address would also be slower than the vendor or PCI bus ID. I saw a thread somewhere a guy stated the card was not renamed immediately but after 4-5 seconds. I thought it's because the module must be loaded (and some transaction occur maybe) before the MAC address can be read. Do you see such a delay before the card is renamed?

----------

## RBJ1128

 *mhanski wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   While using your config file I was able to mess around in it a bit and I could get SOME display, but X kept complaining about not being able to find fonts and modules.  
> 
> What do you mean by "some display"? Obviously, you have to put into this xorg.conf _your_ font directories, not mine. Which modules were not found? This is a working xorg.conf, so if you could able to look into your  /var/log/Xorg.0.log after the X crash, you would find some detailed info about the missing things.
> 
> cheers
> ...

 

I copied the font locations form my old xorg.conf file and that worked for the errors, but I still get a black screen whenever I try to use the fglrx driver.  When I run 

```
xorfcfg
```

 I can see that X is checking the modules, but it returns a segfault on the fglrx driver.  What I mean by a black screen is just that, the screen goes black.  I have no display, even when I try to switch to a console.  I can try to restart X, but nothing happens.  I do, however, have my num lock LEDs toggle when I press the keys, so I know that the system has not locked up, but the screen has no display.

----------

## mhanski

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

>  *mhanski wrote:*    *Quote:*   While using your config file I was able to mess around in it a bit and I could get SOME display, but X kept complaining about not being able to find fonts and modules.  
> 
> What do you mean by "some display"? Obviously, you have to put into this xorg.conf _your_ font directories, not mine. Which modules were not found? This is a working xorg.conf, so if you could able to look into your  /var/log/Xorg.0.log after the X crash, you would find some detailed info about the missing things.
> 
> cheers
> ...

 

What does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say after the X crash?

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here's my lspci -tv listing:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I just did the same, lspci -tv and here is my output:

```

-[00]-+-00.0  Intel Corp. Mobile Memory Controller Hub

      +-01.0-[01]----00.0  ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]

      +-1d.0  Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

      +-1d.1  Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

      +-1d.2  Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

      +-1d.3  Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

      +-1d.7  Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

      +-1e.0-[03-04]--+-00.0  Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX

      |               +-01.0  Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II

      |               +-01.1  Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller

      |               +-01.2  Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0822

      |               \-03.0  Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG

      +-1e.2  Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller

      +-1e.3  Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller

      +-1f.0  Intel Corp. 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge

      +-1f.2  Intel Corp. 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller

      \-1f.3  Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller

```

I have put my current kernel config online at

http://people.clemson.edu/~rbjohns/linux/config

I have realized that my freezing problem is not due to my xorg.conf but rather my kernel configuration.  I had a few freezes when I didn't even have X loading at boot.  I then used genkernel to create a working config, and aside from the fact that I didn't have any internet, sound, or ACPI the kernel ran fine.  I am now running on a kernel with a configuration that was based on one earlier in this post.  Mainly, I had to disable ALL framebuffering.  My biggest issue is that I cannot seem to find the correct module in my kernel config to either build-in, or load at boot.  If I were to go to 

```

Device Dirvers

--> Character Devices

```

and just build everything into the kernel, could that solve the problem?

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> So you're using the MAC address as a selector. I'd have liked a more generic way so I thought I could use the device class identifier since I noticed the broadcom and WiFi adapters have different class IDs - both differ on a single bit. I hoped both class IDs meant something like PCI ethernet and PCI wireless. But I need more info on class IDs, e.g. from developers.
> ...

 

no, i didn't notice any delay in renaming.  the module loads instantly and everything is ready to go immediately.

j

----------

## juniper

i wanted to ask, has anyone successfully got there M$ refund for this laptop?  i think i may have missed the boat (since i did boot into windows and i bought the laptop in May).

however, if there are any successful stories i will look into it.

i hate paying for things i don't use.

j

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -[00]-+-00.0  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller
> 
> ...

 

So the real diff here is the video card.

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> If I were to go to 
> 
> ```
> Device Dirvers
> 
> ...

 

Hmmm... I don't think so. The rule is "just tick what you need". Only one or two selections are mandatory; some are required. But as your display differs from mine - most of all I never had to configure an ATI under Linux - I don't know exactly what applies to your hardware.

You'd probably have to check AGP Gart and ATI radeon. But then I think the latter won't apply when you use ATI's drivers from portage - like nVidia.

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   however, i don't really know what Fn+F3 (battery) is supposed to do. 
> 
> That key is mainly used under Windows to display the Battery control panel. But you could do anything you want with it as it isn't mapped to any BIOS function.
> 
>  *juniper wrote:*   Also, Fn+F10 is supposed to eject the cdrom. that i know. i know what that looks like etc. however, i don't really know what Fn+F3 (battery) is supposed to do. also, if i remember correctly, some of these things are mentioned in the bios (certainly the Fn+F2 (wireless) is. so, i am wondering if i should go in the bios or something for these funtion keys. 
> ...

 

i thought i would give this another try...

well, i figured a few things out about the function keys.

the following function keys did not even have a key code

Fn+F1 hibernate

Fn+F2 wireless

Fn+F3 battery

Fn+F10 eject cdrom

that is, xev gives no value for them.

so, i read somewhere, what you are supposed to do is go to a console, <ctrl><alt>F1 say, and press Fn+F1 and then type dmesg.  you get something like

```

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00a <keycode>' to make it known.

```

you can then bind a key code to that event by (you can probably pick anything from 121 to 255).

```

setkeycode e00a 121

```

now when you run xev and press Fn+F1 it registers with keycode 121.

my problem is that it appears that the setkeycode command seems to register the key press event, but not the key release event (most keys will come with both, see the showkey command).  anyways, i don't know how to assign a release event, so if anyone knows, please let me know.

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *juniper wrote:*   I use gnome and the battery monitor applet incorrectly states whether i am on ac power (it always says i am using battery power).  can that be fixed? 
> 
> Have you checked what /proc/acpi/battery/BAT<n>/state if it reflects the actual state (charging/discharging)?
> ...

 

yes, i checked that.  it is correct;  that is, 

```
$ grep 'charging state:' /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
```

gives the correct state of the battery, but my gnome applet does not.  anyone know how to deal with this?

thanks.

j

----------

## VinzC

Juniper, I think you should fix your [\quote] sign to [/quote]...

Oops: already done  :Smile: 

----------

## juniper

another thing...

i am finding that my system is a bit unstable.  i am running the vanilla-sources 2.6.12.2 with the suspend patch.

i seem to get a few random lockups, and it seems to be when i am emerging something (which i think is odd).  i don't even have to be emerging something, emerge sync and even emerge -s seems to cause problems.

i will try and get the newest vanilla sources and see how that works.

i was also having this problem with the gentoo suspend kernel (in fact, the problem was worse then).

is anyone else in the same boat?  any solutions?  i am using pretty conservative c flags

```

emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.12.2-vanilla-suspend i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12.2-vanilla-suspend i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.10

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.netnitco.net"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl dvd dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam foomaticdb fortran freetype gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imap imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline sdl smooth spell sse sse2 ssl tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xft2 xine xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

thanks.

k

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> my problem is that it appears that the setkeycode command seems to register the key press event, but not the key release event (most keys will come with both, see the showkey command).

 

Why exactly do you need a release event for these keys?

The "wireless" key doesn't need to be trapped as it is directly handled by i6k BIOS. As for the remaining keys only the key press event does matter since it triggers an event. The event is triggered by a key press not a key release. Hence detecting the key is released doesn't really matter.

----------

## mhanski

Having tried pretty much everything to get rid of the hard lock ups, I went for Ubuntu and, alas, experienced exactly the same behaviour on this system too.

Now I'm going to to follow this advise for some time and see, if it helps:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48354

 *Quote:*   

> Ubuntu uses the linux-2.6 kernel. Newer centrino laptops use a chipset that in linux-2.6 requries use of the libata drivers, rather than the tried & true IDE subsystem which I co-authored. Libata works well, though, but has a fatal race condition in the SCSI error handling code.
> 
> So.. if your laptop has the modern centrino chipset (ICH6M), *and* an IDE hard disk and IDE (ATAPI) optical drive, then it is probably using the libata "ata_piix" driver in the kernel. If that is the case, your system *will* lock up regularly whenever the optical drive has no disc in it.
> 
> Just still a non-blank disc in the CD/DVD drive and let it run for a day or two, and see if that "cures" the lockups. There's a kernel patch available for this as well, but it has not appeared in any official kernel yet. Anyone who wants to pick it up can grab it from my webspace here: http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/

 

My lsmod output:

```

maciej@zeus:~$ lsmod | grep ata

ata_piix                9124  13

libata                 49316  2 ahci,ata_piix

scsi_mod              127552  6 sbp2,ahci,sr_mod,sd_mod,sg,libata

maciej@zeus:~$

```

P.S. This site http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/ and these patches http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/ seem really worth looking on, since it's basically the same laptop as ours, with the same NEC DVD+-RW drive.

M.

----------

## juniper

 *mhanski wrote:*   

> Having tried pretty much everything to get rid of the hard lock ups, I went for Ubuntu and, alas, experienced exactly the same behaviour on this system too.
> 
> Now I'm going to to follow this advise for some time and see, if it helps:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48354
> ...

 

hmmm, this might sound a  little stupid, but do you have laptop-mode-tools running?  i stopped mine and the lockups *seem* to have stopped.  my laptop has been running for about a few hours now and it hasn't locked up.  even emerged some stuff.  i think it had to do with the battery tools.

j

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   my problem is that it appears that the setkeycode command seems to register the key press event, but not the key release event (most keys will come with both, see the showkey command). 
> 
> Why exactly do you need a release event for these keys?
> 
> The "wireless" key doesn't need to be trapped as it is directly handled by i6k BIOS. As for the remaining keys only the key press event does matter since it triggers an event. The event is triggered by a key press not a key release. Hence detecting the key is released doesn't really matter.

 

without the release event registering, the key bindings don't work.  i tried xev and the problem seems to be that if i push the key once it gets registered as being continuosly pushed, (like i am holding the key down) probably because there is no release event.

anyone know how to make the key release event register?

j

----------

## juniper

 *juniper wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*    *juniper wrote:*   my problem is that it appears that the setkeycode command seems to register the key press event, but not the key release event (most keys will come with both, see the showkey command). 
> 
> Why exactly do you need a release event for these keys?
> 
> The "wireless" key doesn't need to be trapped as it is directly handled by i6k BIOS. As for the remaining keys only the key press event does matter since it triggers an event. The event is triggered by a key press not a key release. Hence detecting the key is released doesn't really matter. 
> ...

 

oops, i missed something.

it appears that a key release event does register, but immediately (while i am pressing the key, even before i release it).

i don't know, seems weird, i probably shouldn't waste my time with it.  setkeycodes does bind a keycode to the key press, but it doesn't seem to act like a normal key press.  in any event, i can't get Fn+F10 eject the cdrom.

j

----------

## seppelrockt

I am not sure but I think the CD-ROM eject funktion per FN key is done via BIOS, too. It worked for me, at least I believe it did. But I furter guess the CD has to be unmounted first. OK, this is a not very solid statement but maybe it can help ...

----------

## juniper

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I am not sure but I think the CD-ROM eject funktion per FN key is done via BIOS, too. It worked for me, at least I believe it did. But I furter guess the CD has to be unmounted first. OK, this is a not very solid statement but maybe it can help ...

 

hmmm, i looked in the bios and there doesn't seem to be any such setting...

do you know where it is?

j

----------

## VinzC

Hi.

Now there's a way to get DRI work with Intel Sonoma: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-364512-highlight-.html .

----------

## juniper

 *mhanski wrote:*   

> Having tried pretty much everything to get rid of the hard lock ups, I went for Ubuntu and, alas, experienced exactly the same behaviour on this system too.
> 
> Now I'm going to to follow this advise for some time and see, if it helps:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48354
> ...

 

just to update you, it seems that the stability problem is due to laptop-mode service.  i stopped it and my system seems to be very stable now.  i will update more.

j

----------

## mhanski

 *juniper wrote:*   

>  *mhanski wrote:*   Having tried pretty much everything to get rid of the hard lock ups, I went for Ubuntu and, alas, experienced exactly the same behaviour on this system too.
> 
> Now I'm going to to follow this advise for some time and see, if it helps:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48354
> ...

 

Hi Juniper,

no, I don't have laptop-mode-tools running (actually, I installed them, but didn't care to add them to a runlevel). 

What is even more stupid, having a non-blank disc in the DVD drive seems to cure my lockups. I put some load on my CPU (like emerging firefox and thunderbird at once) and there weren't any. 

Any idea, how to apply those 2.6.12.12 patches http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/ to gentoo sources (2.6.12-r6)?

M.

P.S. I'm leaving for holidays today and won't be able to post anything for the next 3 weeks  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> just to update you, it seems that the stability problem is due to laptop-mode service. i stopped it and my system seems to be very stable now. i will update more.

 

Maybe this is time to fill a bug report upon this?

----------

## VinzC

 *mhanski wrote:*   

> Any idea, how to apply those 2.6.12.12 patches http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/ to gentoo sources (2.6.12-r6)?

 

Download the patches and store them, say in /root/i9300. Then, as root, exectute the following commands:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# patch -p0 < $(ls ~/i9300)
```

This will apply the patches you've just downloaded to your current kernel. Recompile your kernel and reboot. Don't forget to keep a failover kernel in cases that just doesn't work...

----------

## mhanski

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *mhanski wrote:*   Any idea, how to apply those 2.6.12.12 patches http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/ to gentoo sources (2.6.12-r6)? 
> 
> Download the patches and store them, say in /root/i9300. Then, as root, exectute the following commands:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

patch -p0 < $(ls ~/i9300) didn't work, but I managed to apply the patches one by one and am running the new kernel now. Let's wait and see...

M.

----------

## VinzC

 *mhanski wrote:*   

> patch -p0 < $(ls ~/i9300) didn't work, but I managed to apply the patches one by one and am running the new kernel now. Let's wait and see...

 

Oops... I should have written 

```
patch -p0 < ~/$(ls ~/i9300)
```

Glad to see you solved it. We're looking forward to hearing back from you. Have nice holidays.

----------

## mhanski

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *mhanski wrote:*   patch -p0 < $(ls ~/i9300) didn't work, but I managed to apply the patches one by one and am running the new kernel now. Let's wait and see... 
> 
> Oops... I should have written 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

OK, I tried some things to cause a system freeze with the patched kernel, to no effect  :Smile:  Encoding divx, emerging, etc., everything worked smoothly. It looks, like my lock-up problems were gone:)

Heading for holidays, now really  :Smile: 

Maciej

----------

## juniper

 *mhanski wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*    *mhanski wrote:*   patch -p0 < $(ls ~/i9300) didn't work, but I managed to apply the patches one by one and am running the new kernel now. Let's wait and see... 
> 
> Oops... I should have written 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

good to hear your problems were solved.  i REALLY hate lockups.  why not just use windows if you have to deal with lockups?  i guess, also, i have gentoo on a desktop and it is ROCK SOLID (the only lockups i have had in a year and a half have been when i was playing around with my X settings.  Otherwise not a single lockup) so the contrast is also annoying (although, one unstable system is better than two).

anyways, strange that laptop-mode was my problem and not yours.  if i start experiencing lock ups again i will try this, but all is good right now.

i guess i should submit a bug report, but i don't know how.  also, i don't really know what *precisely* is the problem.  i just stopped the service and everything is good, but other than that, not a clue as to what was wrong.

j

----------

## seppelrockt

Today I wanted to play a DVD with xine-1.1.0 and it always complained about wrong permissions for the DVD drive. In fact the group of /dev/sr0 was set to "disk" instead of "cdrom" by udev. I changed that manualy but don't know whether it is permanent (can't reboot atm). Now I'm quite uncertain whether I should fill a bugreport for udev because we are using the spezial libata.h modification. Maybe one could add a udev rule for the problem?

What are the more experienced people here thinking about that?

Regards,

seppelrockt  

P.S. As an ugly workaround I could extend my user perms by adding myself to the disk group but that is no good solution I think.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Today I wanted to play a DVD with xine-1.1.0 and it always complained about wrong permissions for the DVD drive. In fact the group of /dev/sr0 was set to "disk" instead of "cdrom" by udev. I changed that manualy but don't know whether it is permanent (can't reboot atm). Now I'm quite uncertain whether I should fill a bugreport for udev because we are using the spezial libata.h modification. Maybe one could add a udev rule for the problem?
> 
> What are the more experienced people here thinking about that?

 

I'm not that experienced but I think this involves (re)writing or customizing UDEV rules. I have the same kind of trouble with burning CDs.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> P.S. As an ugly workaround I could extend my user perms by adding myself to the disk group but that is no good solution I think.

 

I also agree on it. However I did not receive any response on how to do (from the above link).

----------

## seppelrockt

What about downgrading to udev-056? The kernel 2.6.12 is said to need udev >= 058 but for custom udev rules but I don't have any. I hope the whole thing will be fixed soon - did you fill a bug report?

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> What about downgrading to udev-056? The kernel 2.6.12 is said to need udev >= 058 but for custom udev rules but I don't have any. I hope the whole thing will be fixed soon - did you fill a bug report?

 

Well, you could always try downgrading. I'll try customing UDEV but only when I have a little time (I already have lotsa things to do with Gentoo-for-colleagues  :Smile:  ). I'll post whenever I get results. I haven't submitted any bug report; I didn't feel like it was required.

----------

## seppelrockt

OK, downgrading didn`t change anything. As the udev-permissions file is not used anymore, one has to set the permissions in udev-rules via "mode". But udev-rules is calling a script for CDROMs and I'm not sure whether the modification should go into the script or into udev-rules (guess second one cause of emerge sync overrides).

Was not a good Gentoo day for me, ...

----------

## BlueShark

Hi,

after some maintenance work I have again problems with my DVD-burner. Because I noticed this error a short time ago, I do not know, which action caused this error.

As user I can only read Data, when its mounted on /mnt/dvdrw. Access to /dev/sr0 has root only. So as user I cannot rip audio-cds and I cannot burn any cds. As root it works fine.

My Kernel: 2.6.12-r6 without any patch, but I changed libata.h.

kernel config

fstab

dmesg

modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

In previous post there was mentioned, that you should deactivate ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support. I need this for my PCMCIA CF-Cardreader, so I compiled it as a module. Because the modules are loaded after the compiled in driver, there are no conflicts.

I saw in other thread many people have similar problems, but I found no satisfactory answer for my problem. Because you all have the same laptop than me, I hope you can help me.

Regards,

BlueShark

----------

## VinzC

For now my only (quick and dirty) way out is

```
chmod g+s /usr/bin/cdrecord
```

EDIT: make sure you are part of group cdrw and /usr/bin/cdrecord is owned by the same group.

----------

## seppelrockt

I finally managed to get DVD playback and Audio CD playback work again with libata.h patch and udev.

You need udev-063 (package masked) - all the other versions seem to be unusable in this case and the following custom rule in  /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local-rules: 

```
 

# This custom udev rules should hopefully fix my group permission problems for 

the DVD-CDRW Combo on Dell I6000 

# For further information see 

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355069-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-75.html 

 

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL="sr[0-9]*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", 

SYMLINK+="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}", GROUP:="cdrom" 

```

Don't know about burning atm.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I finally managed to get DVD playback and Audio CD playback work again with libata.h patch and udev.
> 
> You need udev-063 (package masked) - all the other versions seem to be unusable in this case and the following custom rule in  /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local-rules: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Good to know, thanks a lot! I'm trying right now. I'll try burning later for I have no disk right now.

----------

## BlueShark

Hi,

your "quick and dirty" way gives me the idea of looking for the right and group management.

Till now, I checked only if the user is in the right group and there I found no mistake. But the problem was, that /dev/sr0 was owned by root an in the group root. So no user had acces to this device.

With the udev rule:

```
BUS="scsi", SYSFM{model}="DVD+-RW ND-6500A", KERNEL="sr[0-9]*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK+="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5}", GROUP:="cdrom" MODE:="0770"
```

I solved this problem. Now every user in the group cdrom can burn a cd.

Thank you for your help  :Very Happy: 

But one problem is still not solved: no user can play any audio-cd, even if I set chmod 0777 to /dev/sr0. As root it works fine. So I think this problem is not only caused by the rights of /dev/sr0.

Regards,

BlueShark

----------

## VinzC

 *BlueShark wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> your "quick and dirty" way gives me the idea of looking for the right and group management.
> 
> Till now, I checked only if the user is in the right group and there I found no mistake. But the problem was, that /dev/sr0 was owned by root an in the group root. So no user had acces to this device.
> ...

 

Great!

 *BlueShark wrote:*   

> But one problem is still not solved: no user can play any audio-cd, even if I set chmod 0777 to /dev/sr0. As root it works fine. So I think this problem is not only caused by the rights of /dev/sr0.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> BlueShark

 

If you install udev 063, as seppelrockt says, you get it working. So all you have to do is combine your rules with UDEV 063 and that's it, I think.

I've tried UDEV 065 and /dev/sr0 is... read-only for the group ( :Confused:   :Question:   :Shocked:  ). Only UDEV 063 has correct (i.e. logical) rights put on /dev/sr0 - rw for group disk. All versions of UDEV I tried have /dev/sr0 owned by root:root. Hence your customized rule should set the appropriate group (cdrom) instead of root. All problems should be solved. I hope...

----------

## juniper

 *mhanski wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*    *mhanski wrote:*   Having tried pretty much everything to get rid of the hard lock ups, I went for Ubuntu and, alas, experienced exactly the same behaviour on this system too.
> 
> Now I'm going to to follow this advise for some time and see, if it helps:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48354
> ...

 

well, it appears that laptop-mode wasn't the problem for me, as my lockups are back  :Sad:   (i do think, however, laptop-mode tools was making it worse).  but i just had a couple of lockups yesterday, both while doing an emerge.

i will apply the above patch and see how it goes.  mhanski, did you manage to figure out how to apply the patch?  i think vinzc see posted on how to do that.

will update.

j

----------

## BlueShark

Well, I think the rights for /sev/sr0 is not the problem. With udev 065 the rights are set correctly. When I start gnome-cd I see all the Tracks, but when I click the play button. Nothing happends, sometimes gnome-cd crashes.

I tried setting the rights and the owner by hand, to test several right- and own-combinations. Even when blueshark:users with 0777 is set on /dev/sr0 it is not working.

So I think there must be a problem on another place, but I don't know where. When I try to play audio-cds with gnome-cd as root, it works fine.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *BlueShark wrote:*   

> Well, I think the rights for /sev/sr0 is not the problem. With udev 065 the rights are set correctly. When I start gnome-cd I see all the Tracks, but when I click the play button. Nothing happends, sometimes gnome-cd crashes.
> 
> I tried setting the rights and the owner by hand, to test several right- and own-combinations. Even when blueshark:users with 0777 is set on /dev/sr0 it is not working.
> 
> So I think there must be a problem on another place, but I don't know where. When I try to play audio-cds with gnome-cd as root, it works fine.

 

I had the same problem yesterday and tried to run my audiocd app (kaffeine in my case) as root - and it worked. Then I found out that it helped to set /dev/sg0 and /dev/sg1 (NOTE: this is with "g" not "r") to rw for group cdrom and it worked for user to. You can do this manual, with /etc/udev/10-local-rules or just use udev-063 (works out of the box). However I'm wondering why it works with udev-063 because it has /dev/sg* set to root root ...

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *mhanski wrote:*   patch -p0 < $(ls ~/i9300) didn't work, but I managed to apply the patches one by one and am running the new kernel now. Let's wait and see... 
> 
> Oops... I should have written 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Alright, I'm back.  After I tried Ubuntu for about a week and became tired of how they tried to do EVERYTHING for me, I decided to switch back to Gentoo.  I am in the process of installing everything right now, but I came across this post and it seems to explain why I too am having freezing issues.  I have followed the instructions about applying the patches, but I am running into problems.  I have never patched a kernel before, so I am not sure how to deal with the error message: 

```
#cd /usr/src/linux

#patch -p0 < ~/$(ls ~/i9300)

-bash: ~/$(ls ~/i9300): ambiguous redirect

```

I have all of the files from the site in /root/i9300/ and I am trying to run it as root.  First, the line patch -p0 ... is that a zero (0) or the letter o (O).  2nd, how do I go about dealing with this so that I can patch my kernel?

Thanks,

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> I have followed the instructions about applying the patches, but I am running into problems.  I have never patched a kernel before, so I am not sure how to deal with the error message: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well, sorry... this was me trying to do my best to provide a command line instruction that would work whatever you name your patch file  :Embarassed:  . It would have been simpler if I had written

```
patch -p0 < ~/i9300/[the name of your patch file]
```

This is a zero, which means try to guess files to patch from the location that is indicated in the patch. Files should be found using the first two lines (--- and +++) of the patch.

----------

## seppelrockt

Arrrrrrr, new problem (udev again): my ptp digital kamera doesn't work anymore as user. There are many posts in the forum, I will have to read some more  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a zero, which means try to guess files to patch from the location that is indicated in the patch. Files should be found using the first two lines (--- and +++) of the patch.

 

Alright, I got the patches to go through.  I had to use 

```

#patch -p1 < ~/i9300/[each patch file individually]

```

After I looked at the man page for patch, I understood it a little more.  I am now running on the newly-patched (and compiled) kernel.  I hope that this solves the problem.  Thanks.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *BlueShark wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> your "quick and dirty" way gives me the idea of looking for the right and group management.
> 
> Till now, I checked only if the user is in the right group and there I found no mistake. But the problem was, that /dev/sr0 was owned by root an in the group root. So no user had acces to this device.
> ...

 

I'm getting crasy today - burning didn't worked here first. I had to add a udev rule for /dev/sg1 to 10-local-rules to set it to group cdrom. Now it works, but what is this fuc**** /dev/sg1 for - why scsi-emulation??? I have NOT changed perms for /usr/bin/cdrecord btw. and didn't used the k3b manager to set up my system.

----------

## VinzC

 *BlueShark wrote:*   

> Well, I think the rights for /sev/sr0 is not the problem. With udev 065 the rights are set correctly. When I start gnome-cd I see all the Tracks, but when I click the play button. Nothing happends, sometimes gnome-cd crashes.
> 
> I tried setting the rights and the owner by hand, to test several right- and own-combinations. Even when blueshark:users with 0777 is set on /dev/sr0 it is not working.
> 
> So I think there must be a problem on another place, but I don't know where. When I try to play audio-cds with gnome-cd as root, it works fine.

 

Hmmm... It's a question of rights anyway since root succeeds in reading. Could it be due to an access right somewhere else? in /dev/dsp/*, /dev/sound/* or even /proc/[smthing] - basically somewhere else than the disk node itself?

EDIT: how about running the program from within a file-access tracer? Is that possible with Linux?

----------

## RBJ1128

The patched kernel seems to be running without any problems.  Whenever I boot and Gnome loads I get a error message

```
I've detected a panel already running and will now exit
```

  The only option is to click OK.  The panel itself is intact sometimes, but other times it jsut isn't there.  When it is not there I have to run 

```
killall gnome-panel
```

 and it brings it back up.  Has anyone seen this before or know how to fix it?  Thanks.

----------

## BlueShark

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I had the same problem yesterday and tried to run my audiocd app (kaffeine in my case) as root - and it worked. Then I found out that it helped to set /dev/sg0 and /dev/sg1 (NOTE: this is with "g" not "r") to rw for group cdrom and it worked for user to. You can do this manual, with /etc/udev/10-local-rules or just use udev-063 (works out of the box). However I'm wondering why it works with udev-063 because it has /dev/sg* set to root root ...

 

Unbelievable, it works. Just set with udev root:cdrom to sg0 and sg1. Thats it. Thank you.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> I've detected a panel already running and will now exit
> ```
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2631709#2631709

----------

## eis

Hi !

I have an Inspiron 6000 as well and I am trying to get it work. 

So I tried "xorgconfig" and I tried to configure X reading the documented file. 

But It doesn't work, because I get an error, that my screen modes (I guess the horizontal and vertikal sync rates) are not useable. And I con't know them. 

So I have an 15'' Widescreen, too, however not Ultrasharp, so my highest resolution is 1280 x 800. 

And the given file in the very first posting og this thread does not work for me either.

boris

----------

## clizarralde

I got my I6000 working with i915 chipset. I am so glad. It looks great.

I have been reading this forum for a week. And last night it worked

Greetings and thanks everybody.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *eis wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> I have an Inspiron 6000 as well and I am trying to get it work. 
> 
> So I tried "xorgconfig" and I tried to configure X reading the documented file. 
> ...

 

I have posted my xorg.conf here. Btw, read the whole thread behind the link, it's worth it. And for further tweaking the xorg.conf (mine is for Intel graphics, not ATI) I would suggest to keep the xorg.conf as simple as possible. Xorg is quite good in "guessing" the right things from the hardware.

```
less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 is your friend!

----------

## eis

thx, I#m gonna try.

eis

----------

## seppelrockt

Hardware Question regarding the CD-ROM/DVD device:

Today I got a slimline DVD burner NEC 6650 (not from Dell) that is said to be a Master device (or in other words, not "inverse cable select"). For better understanding: slimline devices do not have any jumper thus the are "jumpered" via firmware to "Master" or "Slave". As the notebook vendors do not speek or write much over the used configuration it's not quiete easy to install an of-the-shelf" slimline drive. 

The drive works fine with DMA enabled and I can boot from it (if I hab a wrongly jumpered one, it would be PIO only and no booting). Well I'm was quite lucky I thought. Only thing I had to change was the front of the drive and that was not a problem.

OK, then I gave the old drive (original Dell) to a friend to use it in his notebook - and it tuwrned out not to work cause he needs a MASTER and the drive was recognized as SLAVE! Hoopy, Master in my Dell I6000 and slave in his notebook. That's quite impossible usaly, but I have a theory:

When the i915gm in the Dell I6000 is SATA only, but we use standard slimline drives in there, there must be a bridge ship between the DVD 50pol (P)ATA connector and the mainbords SATA connector. Given this bridge chip can handle both master and slave drives than we can use both of them without any problems cause the bridge handles the whole master/slave thing and the SATA interface doesn't care about master / slave at all.

Does that make sense and does anybody have more information how the dvd drive things are done with i915gm?

Happy upgrading! Ahhh, can anybody recomment an slimline dvd burner other than the NEC? I like it but it has very poor error correction for CD-ROM so it can't read a CD-ROM that never was a problem before.

----------

## seppelrockt

Found something interesting in the device specs for udev on http://www.lanana.org/docs/device-list/devices-2.6+.txt

 *Quote:*   

> For SCSI devices, /dev/tape and /dev/cdrom should point to the
> 
> ``cooked'' devices (/dev/st* and /dev/sr*, respectively), whereas
> 
> /dev/cdwriter and /dev/scanner should point to the appropriate generic
> ...

 

Maybe that's the proper way to go, create a /dev/cdwriter linked to /dev/sg1 and set group of /dev/sg1 to cdrw - the permissions for burning are very confusion atm - why do we have a group cdrw when it's enough to be in cdrom?

I guess following the idea above makes sense, as everything but burning works without permissions for /dev/sg1 and one has the possibility to add fewer people to "cdrw" than to "cdrom" for securety reasons. And it's more transparent - one can guess from the group cdrw that this device note must be important for burning (and not much more).

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Found something interesting in the device specs for udev on http://www.lanana.org/docs/device-list/devices-2.6+.txt
> 
>  *Quote:*   For SCSI devices, /dev/tape and /dev/cdrom should point to the
> 
> ``cooked'' devices (/dev/st* and /dev/sr*, respectively), whereas
> ...

 

And I believed sr meant "SCSI Recorder"... Hence my mistakes: I thought permissions on /dev/sr* had to allow write operations... But you also see /dev/sr* is deprecated in favour of /dev/scd*. That's more logical I think.

----------

## VinzC

@seppelrockt:

You said you sucessfully used gentoo sources, vesa-tng and a 16/10 resolution for fbsplash (1280x800). Please, would you mind telling me how you did? I've been trying to have fbsplash use my full resolution for months but all I get is either a black or corrupted screen. I've no choice but use vesafb and 1280x1024 consoles instead. It's quite frustrating on a wide screen like this is.

Many many many many many many thanks in advance.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> @seppelrockt:
> 
> You said you sucessfully used gentoo sources, vesa-tng and a 16/10 resolution for fbsplash (1280x800). Please, would you mind telling me how you did? I've been trying to have fbsplash use my full resolution for months but all I get is either a black or corrupted screen. I've no choice but use vesafb and 1280x1024 consoles instead. It's quite frustrating on a wide screen like this is.
> 
> Many many many many many many thanks in advance.

 

What exactly is the problem when you use the vesafb-tng (or used it the last time)? In case you think of the console mess when switching from X and back, the VBERestore in xorg.conf will do the trick (If it's not in this thread please have a lock in your thread about DRI and i915gm [The patch howto] - I ... hope ... I posted my xorg.conf there). Yes, I'm quite sure it was there and it was about the same question.

I run nothing special here, gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4, xorg-6.99.15 (with your patch) and BIOS A07. I hope this helps - if not ww can dig even deeper (to see how deep the rabbit whole goes;)

The VBRestore messes the screen for some seconds e.g. when I close my X session with KDE - that mees it doesn't run 100% perfect but is useable of course (maybe we can make it perfect in the future?).

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> What exactly is the problem when you use the vesafb-tng (or used it the last time)? In case you think of the console mess when switching from X and back, the VBERestore in xorg.conf will do the trick (If it's not in this thread please have a lock in your thread about DRI and i915gm [The patch howto] - I ... hope ... I posted my xorg.conf there). Yes, I'm quite sure it was there and it was about the same question.
> 
> I run nothing special here, gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4, xorg-6.99.15 (with your patch) and BIOS A07. I hope this helps - if not ww can dig even deeper (to see how deep the rabbit whole goes;)
> 
> The VBRestore messes the screen for some seconds e.g. when I close my X session with KDE - that mees it doesn't run 100% perfect but is useable of course (maybe we can make it perfect in the future?).

 

Yes, I know about the VBERestore trick and I've used it. In fact what I get is less worse than without. But the console screen is still unusable when switch from X back to text. The mess remains for ever. I can wait as long as I want, consoles remain unusable.

All my console screens look like 640x480 and the text is truncated halfway down. But the text is green instead of grey. Besides it looks as if on an interlaced screen. As for framebuffer consoles the image is like inverted (bitwise not). To put it all together, the top half of the console text is displayed on a centered 640x480 rectangle.

Finally all my attempts to use a 1680x1050 framebuffer console results in a black screen. X starts properly though. Only text consoles are unusable.

----------

## seppelrockt

Hmmm, 

first you might have noticed that I only hav WXGA (1280x800) so it might be a problem of your high screen resolution.

Second did you play with your BIOS setting for "interplation" of the screen (when I resolutions below the default resolution of the screen)? I have interpolation off, seeing black borders around a centred screen with 1024x768 resolution. Don't know if this is related.

What else might it be? I have no idea ... If you want my kernel .config or something, please let me know!

Good Luck,

seppelrockt

----------

## seppelrockt

As a little "sunday gift" I found out today that alsa-1.0.9 silently found it's way into the kernel in the last weeks - now it does software mixing out of the box. This means I can play wesnoth and listen to ogg music at the same time - no more apps blocking the sound device. GREAT!

The downside is that I have many noise in the playback from apps that use oss(-emulation) [I guess]. Any ideas how to fix this?

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> first you might have noticed that I only hav WXGA (1280x800) so it might be a problem of your high screen resolution.
> 
> Second did you play with your BIOS setting for "interplation" of the screen (when I resolutions below the default resolution of the screen)? I have interpolation off, seeing black borders around a centred screen with 1024x768 resolution. Don't know if this is related.

 

Yep, I have noticed the difference. But I'd be quite surprised if it was the only cause. I indeed disabled screen expansion so I have black borders at lower resolutions.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> What else might it be? I have no idea ... If you want my kernel .config or something, please let me know!

 

IIRC you've posted your kernel config at some places, didn't you? I'll try finding it back first. Unless you have added/removed features. I'm currently playing around with 2.6.12-suspend2-r4.

EDIT: also using BIOS A07 and Xorg 6.8.99-15.

----------

## seppelrockt

I guess the problems might be solved in gentoo-sources then? Worth a try maybe! 

I just managed to get easy access to my webspace on the server of the university (with kio_sftp from Konqueror - works great!) so I can finaly present you and the world out there my xorg.conf and kernel config!

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I guess the problems might be solved in gentoo-sources then? Worth a try maybe! 

 

I tried Gentoo Sources 2.6.12-r8. Same problems. I'll try your kernel config maybe.

----------

## seppelrockt

Has anybody a working speedstep with the Sonoma Pentium-M on Dell I6000? I've tried the powersaving-HowTo but:

```
cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 0.3: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

```

In my kernel config there is:

```
#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

```

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Has anybody a working speedstep with the Sonoma Pentium-M on Dell I6000?

 

```
$ zgrep -Ei '^config_cpu|^config_x86' /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y
```

Speedstepping works perfectly on mine.

----------

## seppelrockt

Yes, I compiled the ACPI stuff into the kernel and added some more and now it works.

What are you using as deamon? I have cpufreqd here and realized that it produces 15 - 30 % load itself! That's why it never got below 1.33 Ghz yet with conservative governor. I will change the settings but this high load is very bad!

EDIT: I had to set acpi_workaround=1 in /etc/cpufreqd.conf to discrease load of the cpufreqd to ~ 6%. Still quite much though but at least a temporary workaround.

----------

## seppelrockt

Hi all,

now that speedstep works on my Dell I enabled i8k and in 800Mhz mode with the fan of I have max. 44°C - Great Silence!

I found a way to get i8k working as modul (to lasy to recompile the kernel again):

create the file in /etc/modules.d/i8k with the following line in it:

```

options i8k force=1
```

And you are done! Of cause don't forget to put i8k into /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6, too.Last edited by seppelrockt on Mon Aug 15, 2005 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> create the file in /etc/modules.d/i8k with the following line in it:
> 
> ```
> options i8k force=1
> ```
> ...

 

Good. I used stormer's trick, i.e. kernel argument i8k.force. But this is even nicer. Thanks for the info.

----------

## VinzC

Something that might be of interrest too.

I've got CD burning working again with my lap'. First I had to change /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:

```
# grep sr /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules | head -n 1

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL="sr[0-9]*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK+="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}", GROUP:="cdrw"
```

.

Then I added the following custom rules, to have /dev/sg0 and /dev/sg1 readable and writeable respectively:

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL="sg0", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK+="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}", GROUP:="cdrom", MODE="0440"

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL="sg1", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK+="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}", GROUP:="cdrw", MODE="0660"
```

Note the groups. Finally I installed nautilus-cd-burner-2.10.2 (masked) with USE flag hal:

```
# equery u nautilus-cd-burner

...

[ Found these USE variables for gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.10.2 ]

 + + cdr    : Adds support for CD writer hardware

 + + hal    : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support

...
```

I don't know however whether the masked version is necessary or not. I think the hal flag should be enough. But I've waited too long for my CD burner to be useable again. Note: changing UDEV rules won't help enough for Nautilus CD burner tries to get something with /dev/sg0 and I don't know why; /dev/sg0 is the SATA hard disk.

After adding my rules and changing the default ones about SCSI disks, here are the access rights I expected:

```
 # ls -l /dev/sg*

cr--r-----  1 root cdrom 21, 0 Aug 15 18:32 /dev/sg0

crw-rw----  1 root cdrw  21, 1 Aug 15 18:32 /dev/sg1
```

```
# ls -l /dev/sr*

brw-rw----  1 root cdrw 11, 0 Aug 15 18:32 /dev/sr0
```

I have now burnt my first CD-RW since UDEV gave me headaches  :Smile:  .

EDIT: is it because I now can burn CDs or because I'm using suspend2-sources-2.6.12-r4 instead of suspend2-sources-2.6.12-r4? I'm now experiencing random lockups like some of you  :Sad:  . And I didn't before.

----------

## seppelrockt

Sorry, can't help you out here - I did only have two (random) KDE freezes in the last weeks with my system and I changed my udev rules quite similar to your. 

Why did you change the first rule direcly in 50-udev-rules instead of adding a rule to 10-local-rules? NOTE the syntax! The ":=" tells udev not to overwrite a setting, e.g. if you set the group of /dev/sr[0-9]* to :=cdrw in 10-local-rules it will not be overwritten from 50-udev-rules (I guess you then should have = instead of := in 50-udev-rules). Might be wise to "fix" things in trhe right places!

Are you sure /dev/sg0 is the harddrive? I wonder why this is needed for burning (same here)?

For everybody how is interessted I've tweaked i8kmon for my needs (automatic fan control). I have added i8k to my default runlevel (if you don't want the i8kbutton deamon to start as well then comment out all button stuff in /etc/conf.d/ik8). Then I put this config file for i8kmon to /etc/i8kmon:

EDIT: Don't use the config, it may cause damage cause the fan doesn't start at all !!! Everything works great without any config. [File removed]! Last edited by seppelrockt on Tue Aug 16, 2005 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Why did you change the first rule direcly in 50-udev-rules instead of adding a rule to 10-local-rules? NOTE the syntax! The ":=" tells udev not to overwrite a setting, e.g. if you set the group of /dev/sr[0-9]* to :=cdrw in 10-local-rules it will not be overwritten from 50-udev-rules (I guess you then should have = instead of := in 50-udev-rules). Might be wise to "fix" things in the right places!

 

Yes, I know that but my lap' froze as I was trying the new UDEV rules as I put them into 10-local.rules. I thought the latter was responsible for the freeze. So I removed them from the file and changed the default rules. I'll probably revert to the initial situation then.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Are you sure /dev/sg0 is the harddrive? I wonder why this is needed for burning (same here)?

 

```
# dmesg | egrep 'scsi'

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5
```

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> For everybody how is interessted I've tweaked i8kmon for my needs (automatic fan control). I have added i8k to my default runlevel (if you don't want the i8kbutton deamon to start as well then comment out all button stuff in /etc/conf.d/ik8). Then I put this config file for i8kmon to /etc/i8kmon:
> 
> ```
> # Kernel I8K status file
> 
> ...

 

I don't have such a file but the fan does start at about the same temperature. As soon as module i8k is loaded (or activated for I have it compiled into the kernel) I notice the fan stops. Are you sure the fan can't do without this?

----------

## VinzC

Has anyone succeeded in patching recent vanilla or suspend2 sources with these patches that were mentionned by Anterion and mhanski? I can get nothing but rejects when I attempt to use 00_kernel-2.6.12.4.patch. Which ones do I have to apply in fact? All or just the first one?

----------

## seppelrockt

Any pointers how to get suspend-to-RAM to work? I'm very new on this topic... I don't care about suspend-to-disk cause I don't have enough space on my HD for an enormous swap and it's a securety problem as well. Suspend-to-Ram give me a black screen after reboot.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Any pointers how to get suspend-to-RAM to work? I'm very new on this topic... I don't care about suspend-to-disk cause I don't have enough space on my HD for an enormous swap and it's a securety problem as well.

 

Enormous? You should at least have the same amount of RAM plus 30% for suspend-2-disk. Or don't you have any swap space at all?

You also have LZH compression if you want to keep your swap space. But I think you should at least have the same amount of RAM in your swap. As for security you also have encryption if you want to try it. I've tried LZH on a Thinkpad R40 and that worked perfectly.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Suspend-to-Ram give me a black screen after reboot.

 

Welcome  :Smile:  .

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   For everybody how is interessted I've tweaked i8kmon for my needs (automatic fan control). I have added i8k to my default runlevel (if you don't want the i8kbutton deamon to start as well then comment out all button stuff in /etc/conf.d/ik8). Then I put this config file for i8kmon to /etc/i8kmon:
> 
> ```
> # Kernel I8K status file
> 
> ...

 

I have removed the file because it caused serious problems - without the config everythings OK now - THANKS!

----------

## seppelrockt

Does anybody have experiences with the conservative governor? As it serves it purpose quite good when on AC (Scaling processor speed depending on CPU load without to fast "jumps") it stays at 800 Mhz when on battery. 

cpufreq-info looks like this then (NOTE "current policy") - that makes no sense compared to my cpufreqd.conf!

```
# cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 0.3: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: centrino

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.60 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.

                  The governor "conservative" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz (asserted by call to hardware).

```

```
# cat /etc/cpufreqd.conf

# An example cpufreq.conf can be found in /etc/cpufreqd.conf.example

# This cpufreq.conf is from www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

[General]

pidfile=/var/run/cpufreqd.pid

poll_interval=3

pm_type=acpi

acpi_workaround=1

#verbosity=5

[Profile]

name=ondemand

minfreq=800000

#maxfreq=1600000

maxfreq=1067000

policy=conservative

[Profile]

name=powersave

minfreq=800000

maxfreq=1600000

policy=powersave

[Profile]

name=performance

minfreq=800000

maxfreq=1600000

#policy=performance

policy=conservative

[Rule]

name=battery

ac=off

profile=ondemand

[Rule]

name=battery_low

ac=off

battery_interval=0-20

profile=powersave

[Rule]

name=ac

ac=on

profile=performance

```

EDIT: I guess it's the conservative governor itself that sets the freqency limit on battery to 800 Mhz cause I can change them manualy with echo "1600000" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq and then the CPU freq rises depending on load. However when I switch back to AC and battery again it's 800Mhz again ...

Can somebody help me changing this behaviour of conservative governor with a small script or something or maybe directly in the kernel source. If I could set the battery default max to 1067000 in the source I could even get rit of cpufreqd.

----------

## BlueShark

Hi,

is here anybody who has access to a second linux machine. In https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-364217.html dresdn said, that at his Insprion 9300 'vbetool post' segfaults after suspend to ram. When Insprion 6000 is able to be connected by ssh, it will give us a hint how to make suspend to ram work.

Regards BlueShark

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Has anyone succeeded in patching recent vanilla or suspend2 sources with these patches that were mentionned by Anterion and mhanski? I can get nothing but rejects when I attempt to use 00_kernel-2.6.12.4.patch. Which ones do I have to apply in fact? All or just the first one?

 

hey VinzC,

all the libata patches work fine for me, linux-2.6.12.2 vanilla sources.  i cannot, however, get the kernel-2.6.12.4 patch to work on the vanilla 2.6.12.4 sources (these sources are not in portage, i had to get them from kernel.org).

as far as i can tell, those patches are pretty good.  my lockups have stopped, but my laptop seems more finicky when trying to suspend to disk, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.  without those patches i think suspend to disk worked better, but the system would lockup.

the author on that page (maybe we should send him an email?) removed the description of the patches, but if memory serves...

libata_atapi:  gets cdrom working

libata_error_handling: stops the random lockups

libata_suspend:  make suspend to disk a little better.

libata_passthru:  allows you to use hdparm on sata drives.

since i don't use hdparm (i don't really know what i should set for this drive, and i know that hdparm is pretty scary so i don't mess with it unless i know what is going on), i think that i won't apply this patch and see how my suspend works.

hope that helps.

j

----------

## juniper

in terms of suspend to disk, would it help to increase the size of the swap?  how does one quickly find the size of the swap partition.

j

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> in terms of suspend to disk, would it help to increase the size of the swap?  how does one quickly find the size of the swap partition.

 

According to the howto: RAM size + 30%. But it was before LZH was introduced. As a general rule of thumb, I leave twice the RAM size for small RAM'd systems (say <= 128MB) otherwise equal to the RAM size.

OTOH sizes fdisk applies to partitions are always a bit greater than requested, e.g. 32 can actually be 38 or 40MB.

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> hey VinzC,
> 
> all the libata patches work fine for me, linux-2.6.12.2 vanilla sources.  i cannot, however, get the kernel-2.6.12.4 patch to work on the vanilla 2.6.12.4 sources (these sources are not in portage, i had to get them from kernel.org).
> 
> as far as i can tell, those patches are pretty good.  my lockups have stopped, but my laptop seems more finicky when trying to suspend to disk, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.  without those patches i think suspend to disk worked better, but the system would lockup.
> ...

 

Quite a lot, thanks. Actually I've applied libata_error_handling to suspend2 sources 2.6.12-r4 and I must admit my lap' didn't freeze at all while I was using it - almost 8 hours. Before it froze after about 5 minutes.

I don't think kernel patches apply here as - still believe - they relate to unpatched kernel sources but I'm not sure. Note I've tried to patch vanilla sources and gentoo sources, no way.

I'll try libata_suspend soon I think for I never could get s2d work properly when logged on in Gnome.

Also note I've installed suspend2 sources and hibernate script on an IBM Thinkpad R40 and it went without a glitch. These laptops rock. Really. And I've had less troubles (almost none) with Gentoo than with any other distro (like Ubuntu, which I left quickly and Fedora Core 4, which I praticed one week long). Sorry for being off-topic but I felt I had to give myself away on this  :Wink: .

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   in terms of suspend to disk, would it help to increase the size of the swap?  how does one quickly find the size of the swap partition. 
> 
> According to the howto: RAM size + 30%. But it was before LZH was introduced. As a general rule of thumb, I leave twice the RAM size for small RAM'd systems (say <= 128MB) otherwise equal to the RAM size.
> 
> OTOH sizes fdisk applies to partitions are always a bit greater than requested, e.g. 32 can actually be 38 or 40MB.

 

yeah, fdisk just gives useless units.

```

fdisk -s /dev/sda6

1004031

fdisk -su /dev/sda6

1004031

```

wouldn't mind mega bytes or something.  anyways, that looks like its about a meg.

i have 512 megs of ram, so from what you are saying, that should be good.

well, i wasn't using LZF before, maybe that will help.  any other hints?

also, are you having trouble getting swsusp2 working?  i can tell you how i did it, in detail if you wish.

let me know.

j

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   hey VinzC,
> 
> all the libata patches work fine for me, linux-2.6.12.2 vanilla sources.  i cannot, however, get the kernel-2.6.12.4 patch to work on the vanilla 2.6.12.4 sources (these sources are not in portage, i had to get them from kernel.org).
> 
> as far as i can tell, those patches are pretty good.  my lockups have stopped, but my laptop seems more finicky when trying to suspend to disk, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.  without those patches i think suspend to disk worked better, but the system would lockup.
> ...

 

i had problems with the gentoo kernel.  try the vanilla sources.

my suspend 2 worked right out of the box, essentially.

can anyone who has a stable, flawlessly working s2d post their hibernate.conf?

j

----------

## seppelrockt

I got an idea how we might use splashutils bootsplash in full 1280x800 by using good old vesafb instead of vesafb-tng (which still produces to much garbage in my opinion). What about setting the framebuffer to 1280x1024 (a standard vesa mode) and then using a bootsplash theme that is 1280x1024 but is configured to have "black borders" above and below the hole bootsplash stuff that is inside a frame of 1280x800. This would then be a little bis as if you crop the borders of a 16:9 movie.

The only problem is: does framebuffer when it is set to higher res than the native one and how can I find out how this is aligned to the screen, e.g. when aligned on the upper left corner of the screen I would have the 224 "garbage/black lines" on the lower side of the screen, if it's centered I have 112 lines on the upper and another 112 lines on the lower side and so on.

Men, imagine this would work! Some feedback?

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> well, i wasn't using LZF before, maybe that will help.  any other hints?

 

Well, you are much more advanced than I am  :Smile:  .

 *juniper wrote:*   

> also, are you having trouble getting swsusp2 working?  i can tell you how i did it, in detail if you wish.
> 
> let me know.

 

Thanks a lot. Basically my main problems are Xorg, when gnome-session active and the broadcom network card. Till now I got a black screen if:

- I was logged on in Gnome before hibernating

- I run hibernate and resume

- I switch from a text console to X.

But there have been lots of updates to portage inbetween. So I can't tell if this works right now. As I've made other tests with the Thinkpad I think I could even port the same methdology to the Dell Inspiron. The trick was to unload *all* modules before hibernate. The hibernate-script would take care of resuming and re-loading modules gracefully.

Now with the bc44 module... I don't know if I must compile it in the kernel or as a module for s2d to work properly, i.e. to get the card work back again (get its IP from the network aso) after resume. I made a few attempts were I had to restart /etc/init.d/net.eth1 manually even if I told hibernate.conf to restart it. But again this was a couple of emerge sync before  :Wink:  .

The challenge lies between ifplugd and hibernate. The former doesn't re-activate the NIC after the cable is plugged back in; the latter probably requires bc44 to be present as a module. This is the trickiest point I'd like to solve. But I don't have enough time to check that unfortunately.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I got an idea how we might use splashutils bootsplash in full 1280x800 by using good old vesafb instead of vesafb-tng (which still produces to much garbage in my opinion). What about setting the framebuffer to 1280x1024 (a standard vesa mode) and then using a bootsplash theme that is 1280x1024 but is configured to have "black borders" above and below the hole bootsplash stuff that is inside a frame of 1280x800. This would then be a little bis as if you crop the borders of a 16:9 movie.
> 
> The only problem is: does framebuffer when it is set to higher res than the native one and how can I find out how this is aligned to the screen, e.g. when aligned on the upper left corner of the screen I would have the 224 "garbage/black lines" on the lower side of the screen, if it's centered I have 112 lines on the upper and another 112 lines on the lower side and so on.
> 
> Men, imagine this would work! Some feedback?

 

I don't expect it to work, I'm afraid. I'd rather use a (non-standard) video mode number that reflects the true resolution for I'm almost sure there is one, hidden in the video BIOS.

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   well, i wasn't using LZF before, maybe that will help.  any other hints? 
> 
> Well, you are much more advanced than I am  .
> 
>  *juniper wrote:*   also, are you having trouble getting swsusp2 working?  i can tell you how i did it, in detail if you wish.
> ...

 

VinzC,

well, i think i solved my suspend problem.  i was using the libata_suspend patch from that site and i think that was for suspend 1 and i am using suspend 2.  anyways, i now have a kernel that only has the libata_atapi and libata_error patches and it has been suspending just fine (and no crashes).  I have only been running this kernel for about 8 hours, but it has been working perfectly.

i have b44 compiled as a module.

i don't know why are you having these problems with X.  Hmmmmmmmm.  all i did was emerge hibernate-script and essentially use the stock script.  i will post mine now, maybe it will help.  also, can you elaborate on your problems?  does it hibernate and not wake up, or not hibernate at all?  also,you are talking about "hibernate" right?  not "sleep"?  are you using suspend 2?  that is the one that worked right away for me.  i patched vanilla-2.6.12.2 with the suspend 2 sources from the suspend home site.

```

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    suspend2            Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://www.suspend2.net/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSuspend2 yes

# Reboot no

# EnableEscape yes

# DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

# Encryptor none

# ImageSizeLimit 200

## useful for initrd usage:

SuspendDevice swap:/dev/sda6

# LoadSuspendModules suspend_swap suspend_lzf suspend_text

# UnloadSuspendModulesAfterResume yes

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

# PowerdownMethod 5

## If you experience hangs on resume due to write caching, try this:

# AsyncIOLimit 128

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

# ProcSetting expected_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Suspend2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Suspend2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

## For filewriter:

# FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

# VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

#UseSysfsPowerState mem

#PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

#UseACPISleep 3

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

# Distribution debian (or fedora/gentoo/mandrake/redhat/slackware/suse)

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

```

hope that helps.

by the way, in the file i just posted, i wanted to turn up the logging level.  do you know how to do that?  i see the three lines

```

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

```

i figure i should raise/lower either the Verbosity and/or the LogVerbosity, but i don't know what number i should put there.  10?  100?  2?

thanks.

j

----------

## VinzC

Juniper,

I'm using suspend2 through suspend2 sources (kernel sources with suspend2 patches and some more). My problem was about X on resuming from hibernate *and* as I had opened a gnome session *and* the session was still open while suspending.

For your module stuff, there are options in hibernate.conf: UnloadModules, LoadModules, GentooModulesAutoLoad plus some others. I think you might have an older hibernate.conf file. Newer ones include even more flexible options about fbsplash (supersedes text UI and is absolutely great, you should try it; take care of setting verbosity to 0 then):

```
### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

# GentooModulesAutoload yes
```

I'm using that version of suspend2 sources (plus the UI utilities):

```
# qpkg -I -v suspend

sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.12-r5 *

sys-apps/suspend2-userui-0.5.1 *
```

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   Any pointers how to get suspend-to-RAM to work? I'm very new on this topic... I don't care about suspend-to-disk cause I don't have enough space on my HD for an enormous swap and it's a securety problem as well. 
> 
> Enormous? You should at least have the same amount of RAM plus 30% for suspend-2-disk. Or don't you have any swap space at all?

 

For 1 GB Ram this is quite much (using 128MB right now for swap) and my 60 GB HD is nearly full already. I have 10 GB Windoze (for games, as long as xorg performance is bad on i915gm in 24bit) and ~25 GB data (photos, music, ...) - the rest is gentoo. I will rarely ever use Suspend to disk so one more GB for swap is not worth it.

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   Suspend-to-Ram give me a black screen after reboot. 
> 
> Welcome  .

 

What did you use for suspend2ram? Are the suspend2 kernel sources and patches an all the stuff mentioned in the last posts here only for hibernate aka suspend2disk or do I benefied from it for suspend2ram, too? Has anybody a working suspend2ram yet?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> What did you use for suspend2ram? Are the suspend2 kernel sources and patches an all the stuff mentioned in the last posts here only for hibernate aka suspend2disk or do I benefied from it for suspend2ram, too? Has anybody a working suspend2ram yet?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

 

Well, I didn't use suspend2ram on my i6k, only on the Thinkpad and it didn't work. Suspend2 sources are also for suspend2ram.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   I got an idea how we might use splashutils bootsplash in full 1280x800 by using good old vesafb instead of vesafb-tng (which still produces to much garbage in my opinion). What about setting the framebuffer to 1280x1024 (a standard vesa mode) and then using a bootsplash theme that is 1280x1024 but is configured to have "black borders" above and below the hole bootsplash stuff that is inside a frame of 1280x800. This would then be a little bis as if you crop the borders of a 16:9 movie.
> 
> The only problem is: does framebuffer when it is set to higher res than the native one and how can I find out how this is aligned to the screen, e.g. when aligned on the upper left corner of the screen I would have the 224 "garbage/black lines" on the lower side of the screen, if it's centered I have 112 lines on the upper and another 112 lines on the lower side and so on.
> 
> Men, imagine this would work! Some feedback? 
> ...

 

Yeah, thank you for the pointer! My first attempt didn't work of cause, but I googled a little to find a way to get it to work with vesafb, when investigated in an SuSE live CD that I remebered to let me choose my 1280x800 from the grub menu and finaly the solution is very simple.

You can use the plain vesafb and pass vga=0x364 to your grub kernel line for 1280x800 and 16bit. That's all! Works perfectly together with gensplash and xorg, I removed the VBERestore from xorg.conf as well cause it is not needed anymore. Enjoy a clean console! Ah, sorry for those who have an even higher wide screen resolution - you still have to find your vga= statement. But I'am pretty sure there is one cause I found vga= arguments for 1600x1200, too. Happy googeling or maybe better, try it with a live CD from SuSE, choose your resolution from the grub menu and look at dmesg within the livecd.

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Juniper,
> 
> I'm using suspend2 through suspend2 sources (kernel sources with suspend2 patches and some more). My problem was about X on resuming from hibernate *and* as I had opened a gnome session *and* the session was still open while suspending.
> 
> For your module stuff, there are options in hibernate.conf: UnloadModules, LoadModules, GentooModulesAutoLoad plus some others. I think you might have an older hibernate.conf file. Newer ones include even more flexible options about fbsplash (supersedes text UI and is absolutely great, you should try it; take care of setting verbosity to 0 then):
> ...

 

hmm, i am using the vanilla sources-2.6.12.2, not the gentoo suspend sources.  i manually patched the kernel with the suspend 2 patches from

www.suspend2.net

however, when i was using the suspend2 sources, suspend did work.  the problem was the random lockups.

odd, i can suspend from any wm, x or no x (for your info, i use gnome as well).

by, the way, do you have an answer for my log verbosity question?

thanks for the module info.  i thought i removed that from the post (i saw the stuff in hibernate.conf, just a little too slow  :Rolling Eyes:  )

j

----------

## juniper

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Any pointers how to get suspend-to-RAM to work? I'm very new on this topic... I don't care about suspend-to-disk cause I don't have enough space on my HD for an enormous swap and it's a securety problem as well. Suspend-to-Ram give me a black screen after reboot.

 

i have a friend with an dell i6000 and he has suspend to ram working.  he also has a nice webpage explaining it.

http://socrates.homelinux.org/index.php?page=DellInspiron6000

however, i have not gotten it working.  i followed his page and no dice.  in fact, he even came over and played with my laptop and couldn't get it working.  i gave up in the end.

anyways, it may work for you.  if it does, do tell.

j

----------

## seppelrockt

Problems with i8k and ipw2200 modules!

I don't know what happend but the i8k module can not be loaded anymore on my machine and ipw2200 doesn't work either. This is all cause it seems like the settings in /etc/modules.d/<modulename> are not properly grabed by modules-update or something. i8k doens't load without the "options i8k force=1" and ipw2200-1.0.6 needs the "hwcryto=0" option. They are all properly written to /etc/modules.conf but not to /etc/modprobe.conf - this file is empty (only some lines saying it is set by modules-update). When I manualy enter the above options here everything works. Can somebody help me an tell what his /etc/modprobe.conf looks like?

EDIT: Solved and my mistake - see this post.

----------

## juniper

i got suspend to ram working!!!

here are the steps

get the vanilla-2.6.12.2 sources.

```

emerge =vanilla-sources-2.6.12.2

```

get the kernel patches from here

http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/

the four patches i applied are

1)  libata_atapi  # gets the cdrom working

2)  libata_error_handling   # stops lockups

3)  libata_suspend  # enables sleep

4)  libata_passthru  #  allows use of hdparm

i applied those four patches (but i am not using hdparm right now)

apply the patches by doing the following.  put the patches in /usr/src.  make sure that you have a symlink from linux to linux-2.6.12.2

```

cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s linux-2.6.12.2 linux

```

now apply the patches

```

patch -p0 < the-patch

```

do that for all the patches.  you may see some warnings, but no errors

i used the config file from the following link

http://socrates.homelinux.org/utils/newton-kernel.config

put the config file in /usr/src/linux-2.6.12.2 and run 'make oldconfig'

you will have to answer some questions.  i cranked up the kernel debugging, but you can probably answer 'no' to everything.

compile and install the kernel.

make sure you have fgconsole, vbetool and sync;  they are in the packages kbd, vbetool and coreutils respectively.

put the following script somewhere (i have it in /usr/local/sbin/suspendram)

```

#!/bin/sh

FGCONSOLE=/usr/bin/fgconsole

MODPROBE=/sbin/modprobe

VBETOOL=/usr/sbin/vbetool

CHVT=/usr/bin/chvt

SYNC=/usr/bin/sync

# determine current console number:

currentvt=`$FGCONSOLE`

# switch away from X11, to avoid touchpad lockup on resume

#if [ ! "$currentvt" = "12" ]; then

#        $CHVT 12

#fi

# unload usb modules

$MODPROBE -r usb-storage

$MODPROBE -r usbhid

$MODPROBE -r uhci-hcd

$MODPROBE -r ac

# go into standby

$SYNC; $SYNC

echo -n mem >/sys/power/state

# emerge from standby on resume

# reinitialize video to get text console working again on resume

$VBETOOL post

# reload usb modules

$MODPROBE uhci-hcd

$MODPROBE usbhid

$MODPROBE ac

# switch back to original console/X11 screen

#if [ ! "$currentvt" = "12" ]; then

#        $CHVT 7

#fi

# to ensure the screen is not garbled;  switch to vterm 12 and back.

$CHVT 12;

$CHVT $currentvt

```

the weird comments are what my friend had and when he got suspend to ram working.  from some reason, his script didn't work for me, so i needed to modify it.  if anyone knows why his script causes problems, please let me know.  i particular, i think that first "if" statement was the culprit.  Note:  i would try to suspend from X first (i am using gnome and it works).

execute the script.

i *think* that is it.

J

----------

## seppelrockt

Is there a reason why you use vanilla 2.6.12.2 instead of the (stable in portage) 2.6.12.5? Do you know whether it doesn't work with the new one? Thanks for all the work done so far!

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> by, the way, do you have an answer for my log verbosity question?

 

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> ...take care of setting verbosity to 0 then...

 

I had put a hint in the message  :Smile:  . Verbosity 0 means no verbose message at all.

----------

## juniper

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Is there a reason why you use vanilla 2.6.12.2 instead of the (stable in portage) 2.6.12.5? Do you know whether it doesn't work with the new one? Thanks for all the work done so far!

 

no, i haven't tried the new vanilla 2.6.12.5, it might work there.

i believe the author of the patches say they work on 2.6.12.4 kernel, so i assume they work on that one, but he makes no mention of the 2.6.12.5 kernel.

i did, however, try the patches on recent gentoo-sources and that DEFINITELY did NOT work (i forgot which gentoo source, but it was within the last copule of months).

give it a try on those vanilla sources.

incidentally, i am pretty sure that the patch libata_suspend does not play well with suspend2 for suspend to disk (i tried that and i had a VERY buggy suspend 2)  however, i just enabled suspend 1 in the kernel after applying that patch and it seems to work.  thus, it appears that both sleep and suspend 1 -to-disk work.  which, i have to say, is really sweet.  i have, basically, everything working and stable with this laptop now, so i am pretty happy.  i think it is a great machine.(except some minor issues like getting Fn+F10 ejecting the disk, i will have it one day god dammit!)

j

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> hmm, i am using the vanilla sources-2.6.12.2, not the gentoo suspend sources.  i manually patched the kernel with the suspend 2 patches from
> 
> www.suspend2.net

 

Which is exactly what suspend2 sources are. They are plain vanilla based plus patches for suspend, inotify and framebuffer consoles.

 *juniper wrote:*   

> however, when i was using the suspend2 sources, suspend did work.  the problem was the random lockups.

 

I got rid of random freezes when I applied libata_error_handling patch. The script your friend wrote does tasks hibernate.conf file supports too. It must be then possible to configure the options in that file to do the same.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *juniper wrote:*   

> thus, it appears that both sleep and suspend 1 -to-disk work.  which, i have to say, is really sweet.  i have, basically, everything working and stable with this laptop now, so i am pretty happy.  i think it is a great machine.(except some minor issues like getting Fn+F10 ejecting the disk, i will have it one day god dammit!)

 

What is still on my To-Do-List is the WLAN LED, I mean switching it on when I switched WLAN on (Fn+F2) and off when I push Fn+F2 again. Now LED is supprted in the ipw2200 package - did anybody play with it jet? Jupiter, if you die in bordom one day (or even better before you do so), you can put your magic hands and brain on this  :Wink:  Ha, just kidding!

----------

## juniper

it appears that i spoke to soon, suspend to disk appears very unstable (sometimes works, sometimes doesn't).  it always successfully suspends, but resuming isn't consistent.

Crap.

well, i don't really know what to do about that.  i am pretty sure that the libata_suspend patch make swsusp2 very unstable.  i don't know if there is any point playing around with swsusp1 since it isn't supported anymore.

some things to try.

1)  i have been using the unstable swsusp2 with my 2.6.12.2, i haven't tried the stable one, maybe that will work.

2)  it may not be a kernel issue.  i mean, there may be some configuration problems that are not kernel problems.

3)  post my issues on swsusp forums.

4)  use the 2.6.12.4 kernel

oh well, i guess there is still some work to do.

good thing though, suspend to ram seems to be very stable.

j

----------

## VinzC

Let's go on talking about troubles that suck... What pisses me off is that I sometimes switch from X to a text console and find myself in front of a black screen. I can switch back to X, screen is still black. I can also restart X (typing blind commands, of course), still black.

Note the computer is not hung. It is just displaying nothing. Backlight is on but every single pixel on the screen is black. I must reboot for a "cure". I presume running vbetool post would as well though I never tried.

I'm starting to suspect cpufreqd as I just re-enabled it a couple of days ago and I (think I) never experienced a black screen meanwhile. What also sucks is that it can happen after switching once... or twice... or five time... or even longer...

Anyone witnesses this?

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> it appears that i spoke to soon, suspend to disk appears very unstable (sometimes works, sometimes doesn't).  it always successfully suspends, but resuming isn't consistent.

 

Don't know if I already mentionned it but just in case you used LZH, it MUST be enabled directly in your kernel, not as a module. If you enable it as a module your computer will suspend but not resume as the module is not loaded yet when the disk is accessed.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Let's go on talking about troubles that suck... What pisses me off is that I sometimes switch from X to a text console and find myself in front of a black screen. I can switch back to X, screen is still black. I can also restart X (typing blind commands, of course), still black.

 

I never had this problem here. There are some nesty problems now that are very hard to solve I believe because we have been working so much on our configs for so long time that it is nearly impossible to troubleshoot things togehter. What works here might crash your box vis versa. Let's try it anyway  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> I'm starting to suspect cpufreqd as I just re-enabled it a couple of days ago and I (think I) never experienced a black screen meanwhile. What also sucks is that it can happen after switching once... or twice... or five time... or even longer... Anyone witnesses this?

 

Maybe you can live without the cpufreqd? I only run the conservative deamon form the kernel and set it to ondemand via the cpufrequtils config in /etc/conf.d/ - everythings fine here.

I agree in summing up the problems that remain unsolved till now. And maybe one day we will write a clean new HowTo for Gentoo on I6000 with a good structure and bring things together as tehy belong  :Wink:  Just my dream ...

But FUC* I'm still without a full backup of my system - all the work done would be lost! I always say I will do it when all the hardware runs fine, but that's realy bad argumentation I think.

Left for me are Suspend-to-RAM, Buttons, WLAN-LED, external screen, modem, cardreader.

Today I set up an extra partition with reiser4 for /usr/portage for testing purpose and it realy speeds up portage quite nice.

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   hmm, i am using the vanilla sources-2.6.12.2, not the gentoo suspend sources.  i manually patched the kernel with the suspend 2 patches from
> 
> www.suspend2.net 
> 
> Which is exactly what suspend2 sources are. They are plain vanilla based plus patches for suspend, inotify and framebuffer consoles.
> ...

 

according to emerge 

```

*  sys-kernel/suspend2-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.12-r6

      Latest version installed: 2.6.12

      Size of downloaded files: 37,034 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches http://www.suspend2.net      Description: Software Suspend 2 + Gentoo patchset sources

      License:     GPL-2

```

it appears that the suspend2-sources are the sources + suspend + gentoo patchset.  i think the gentoo patchset was causing trouble.

j

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   it appears that i spoke to soon, suspend to disk appears very unstable (sometimes works, sometimes doesn't).  it always successfully suspends, but resuming isn't consistent. 
> 
> Don't know if I already mentionned it but just in case you used LZH, it MUST be enabled directly in your kernel, not as a module. If you enable it as a module your computer will suspend but not resume as the module is not loaded yet when the disk is accessed.

 

can one use LZH with suspend1?  i don't think so but i could be wrong.  anyways, i have it compiled into the kernel directly.

i don't really know what to do about having BOTH suspend to disk and suspend to ram.  i can get both working, but not reliably.  if i use the libata_suspend patch, both suspend to ram and suspend to disk work, but only suspend to ram works reliably.  i tried (but can try again) to patch a kernel with BOTH libata_suspend and the suspend2 sources and see if that works.  i have also tried just the suspend2 patches and i got suspend to disk working, somewhat reliably, but not as reliable as with libata_suspend and suspend to ram.

i figure if the suspend1 doesn't work out of the box, it is hopeless since it is no longer supported.

we could try and patch a REALLY new kernel (say 2.6.13.-rc7) with the new stable suspend2 patches and see if that gives both suspend to disk and suspend to ram.

i have. however, tried to patch the 2.6.13 kernel with the libata_error_handling patch and it didn't take (needed to keep system stable while running).  is it possible that that patch has been put into the kernel?  can i somehow find this out?

j

----------

## juniper

well, i am pretty sure that the libata_suspend patch and suspend 2 are incompatible.

j

----------

## AlexCPU

Hi, Just got my I6000 with the radeon x300, almost everything seems to be working fine after having read this great thread, just one problem though:

The Synaptics touchpad, I can use it to move the pointer, but I can't get tap to click working,  I have to use the big buttons below the pad, which works fine.  If someone could post the revelant section of their working Xorg.conf, or suggestions as to why it isn't working that would be great.

Alex

p.s. I've tried a number of the "working" xorg.conf's in this thread with no luck  :Sad: 

[edit] does anyone have the modeline for the 1920x1200 screen??? [/edit]

[edit2] i've just tried and the scrolling down the side of the pad works perfectly, still can't get tap to click though [/edit2]

[edit3] I've fixed it, I hadn't set the tap speed (Duh!) and the modeline is:

Modeline "1920x1600_60.00"  260.72  1920 2064 2272 2624  1600 1601 1604 1656

[/edit3]

----------

## RBJ1128

For one of my classes I have to be running Windows.  I have tried to just continue running XP from the Virtual Machine, but it is not working the way I need it to.  I have a 60GB HDD and I was going to try to adjust the partition tables and give about 10-15GB to a new NTFS partition.  Currently, I have 64MB for "/boot", 1GB for "swap", and the rest for "/".  What can I do so that I can create a NTFS partition and adjust my "/" partition, but so that I do not have to re-install Gentoo?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> For one of my classes I have to be running Windows.  I have tried to just continue running XP from the Virtual Machine, but it is not working the way I need it to.  I have a 60GB HDD and I was going to try to adjust the partition tables and give about 10-15GB to a new NTFS partition.  Currently, I have 64MB for "/boot", 1GB for "swap", and the rest for "/".  What can I do so that I can create a NTFS partition and adjust my "/" partition, but so that I do not have to re-install Gentoo?

 

Your best bet is to backup using tar, I think though I'm not an expert with backup solutions. Given my little experience I'm trying with known means. I've already had to move a whole filesystem to another partition using tar and it worked without a problem.

It is best to do the backup (and the restore) from a livecd so that all pid files are cleaned, for instance. Also you might want to set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" before backing up.

Otherwise I once used partimage to save and restore my Linux/Windows partitions on my laptop. But these were unchanged as partimage doesn't support restoring onto smaller partitions.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*   For one of my classes I have to be running Windows.  I have tried to just continue running XP from the Virtual Machine, but it is not working the way I need it to.  I have a 60GB HDD and I was going to try to adjust the partition tables and give about 10-15GB to a new NTFS partition.  Currently, I have 64MB for "/boot", 1GB for "swap", and the rest for "/".  What can I do so that I can create a NTFS partition and adjust my "/" partition, but so that I do not have to re-install Gentoo? 
> 
> Your best bet is to backup using tar, I think though I'm not an expert with backup solutions. Given my little experience I'm trying with known means. I've already had to move a whole filesystem to another partition using tar and it worked without a problem.
> 
> It is best to do the backup (and the restore) from a livecd so that all pid files are cleaned, for instance. Also you might want to set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" before backing up.
> ...

 

I second this  - did it myself with tar some days ago to increase the size of my WinXP part to 12 GB (5 GB before) - now I can play HL2 on this lappy even with the intel onboard graphics in 1280x800! For me it was a little complicated cause I had to do the whole thing with ssh and the tars have to becreated on another box cause of space limitations here. But it worked. Next time I will use the stage4 approach though - search the forum for it!

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Your best bet is to backup using tar, I think though I'm not an expert with backup solutions. Given my little experience I'm trying with known means. I've already had to move a whole filesystem to another partition using tar and it worked without a problem.
> 
> It is best to do the backup (and the restore) from a livecd so that all pid files are cleaned, for instance. Also you might want to set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" before backing up.
> ...

 

Thanks.  What does RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" do?

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Thanks.  What does RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" do?

 

It tells UDEV to store the /dev tree into a tar file on shutdown, in case you have created some nodes yourself, that can't easily be created using UDEV rules, as an example.

I always do that when I clone a machine for instance. I boot with the live CD, partition the disk, create file systems and the root directory entries that are used in the fstab, mount the filesystems and restore the tarball. The tarball has previously been created without tmp directories, /sys and /dev plus other ones such as /mnt/*.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It tells UDEV to store the /dev tree into a tar file on shutdown, in case you have created some nodes yourself, that can't easily be created using UDEV rules, as an example.
> 
> I always do that when I clone a machine for instance. I boot with the live CD, partition the disk, create file systems and the root directory entries that are used in the fstab, mount the filesystems and restore the tarball. The tarball has previously been created without tmp directories, /sys and /dev plus other ones such as /mnt/*.

 

Ok, so the procedure that I should do is:

```

1. Boot to a LiveCD

2. Mount the drive, and my external drive

3. Run RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" tar -cjf /mnt/external/bak.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo/

4. Go learn how to speak Spanish while waiting for it to finish

5. Blow away the internal drive and install Win

6. Use Partition Magic to adjust the partition tables and create empty space for Gentoo

7. Boot back with the LiveCD, create the partitions, and restore from the backup file with tar -xjf /mnt/external/bak.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/

```

Is that right?

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> can one use LZH with suspend1?

 

I don't think so either. To me that functionnality belongs to swsusp2.

 *juniper wrote:*   

> i don't really know what to do about having BOTH suspend to disk and suspend to ram.  i can get both working, but not reliably.  if i use the libata_suspend patch, both suspend to ram and suspend to disk work, but only suspend to ram works reliably.  i tried (but can try again) to patch a kernel with BOTH libata_suspend and the suspend2 sources and see if that works.  i have also tried just the suspend2 patches and i got suspend to disk working, somewhat reliably, but not as reliable as with libata_suspend and suspend to ram.
> 
> i figure if the suspend1 doesn't work out of the box, it is hopeless since it is no longer supported.

 

Well at least it would have spared you hair loss if you hadn't tried swsusp1,  :Wink: . I must confess I didn't since - as you said - it is not supported anymore. I think it is best to forget about swsusp1 and focus on the second version. Half of the problems will go.

 *juniper wrote:*   

> is it possible that that patch has been put into the kernel?  can i somehow find this out?

 

It can easily be checked: from brand new source tree, just open the desired file and check whether the added line is present. If so it will tell you why the patch could not be applied. You can gather the file patch from the patch; the "leading garbage" are 2-3 lines in the beginning of the file. They should give you the relative path inside which the tarball is extracted, i.e. /usr/src/linux-2.6.13-rc7.

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> [...]Ok, so the procedure that I should do is:
> 
> ```
> 
> 1. Boot to a LiveCD
> ...

 

Not exactly:

1. Edit /etc/conf.d/rc and change RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to "no"

2. Reboot with the live CD

3. Mount all filesystems (including /boot to be sure) in /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab at their location under /mnt/gentoo

4. aso.

You can just use fdisk - if you want to - for if you already partitionned your disk with it it should be as easy to start all over again. As a last advice: you can create a separate partition for /var as it will protect the root file system from being filled up. There are people who also do that with /usr but I don't. Using a separate partition for /usr also implies copying some system files to /boot for splashutils to work properly on boot.

You could also --exclude your /usr/portage/distfiles to spare a lot of space. Even --exclude /tmp, /var/tmp, /sys and /dev but be sure to re-create them afterwards (with correct mode). Mind the paths I've just given for they relate to /mnt/gentoo when you're backing up your system. See man pages of tar for more information on excluding files/dirs.

----------

## gnufied

hello,

i am having Acer 4150NLCi laptop with 915GM chipset. i dont have DMA enabled for either hard disk or DVD combo.

i guess , i am having a PATA hard disk. and an IDE DVD combo.

i tried above solutions  , with no luck.

Any suggestions guys..

----------

## RBJ1128

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Not exactly:
> 
> 1. Edit /etc/conf.d/rc and change RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to "no"
> ...

 

First off, "aso"???  I have not yet tried it, but I found a HOWTO in the Gentoo-Wiki that uses convertfs and ext2resize.  Has anyone used these?  Here is the link that I found: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Windows_after_Gentoo

----------

## juniper

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   can one use LZH with suspend1? 
> 
> I don't think so either. To me that functionnality belongs to swsusp2.
> 
>  *juniper wrote:*   i don't really know what to do about having BOTH suspend to disk and suspend to ram.  i can get both working, but not reliably.  if i use the libata_suspend patch, both suspend to ram and suspend to disk work, but only suspend to ram works reliably.  i tried (but can try again) to patch a kernel with BOTH libata_suspend and the suspend2 sources and see if that works.  i have also tried just the suspend2 patches and i got suspend to disk working, somewhat reliably, but not as reliable as with libata_suspend and suspend to ram.
> ...

 

hello again VinzC,

yeah, i shouldn't have tried the suspend 1.

well, right now i have suspend to ram working flawlessly (it has woken up properly about the last 50 times) by applying that guy's patch to the 2.6.11.11 kernel.  however suspend to disk is a mess.

anyways, suspend to ram is nice, fast etc.  except it takes battery power (at full charge i estimate it will use the battery in about four days while sleeping).

anyways, i guess i can't complain.  in fact, i think that suspend to ram works better than it does in windows (i still have my windows partition, although i haven't used it in months, thought i would keep it "just in case..."  my rule is that if i don't boot into the windows for 6 months i will wipe it).  in windows, it is quite a bit slower than in linux (one time i pushed the sleep button, thought it wasn't working, started surfing the web again and in about 10 seconds it went to sleep).  like i said, i shouldn't complain.

j

----------

## PolarXL

I'm having a little bit of trouble with my audio...  I'm not sure if it's DI6000 related, but I figured since we all have the same laptop, we all might have run into the same issues.

The issue is this-  Some applications, for whatever reason, can't access /dev/dsp unless they're run as root.  A couple examples:

ut2004-demo:  Runs silent when I run it as a user, but there's sound if I run it as root.

totem:  The movie player doesn't start at all-  It says "Could not access device /dev/dsp, check it's permissions".

Interestingly, when I run totem as root, I get "OSS device "dev/dsp" is already in use by another program" although I have nothing playing sound.  I believe the issue is related.

On the opposite end of the spectrum, the XMMS mp3 player and other games, like Armagetronad, run with sound without any sort of problem.

I'm running with the ALSA sound system and followed the gentoo guide (with kernel modules, not alsa-drivers).

I'm hesitant to simply chmod /dev/sound/dsp (which /dev/dsp points to) since I think this is a symptom of something not configured right on the system, and I want to fix the cause, not the symptom.

Also - It doesn't seem that any of my apps will play an audio CD.  It's strange, I click play, but I don't think the CD even spins up.  Something else I'm missing?  I don't think this is related, but who knows... might be.

If any of the rest of you guys have run into this, help would be much appreciated. 

-Alex

----------

## VinzC

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> First off, "aso"???

 

And So On (And So Forth). "Etc" if you want.

As for the rest, I never tried shrinking or expanding partitions with partition magic - I never did that at all. I'm paranoïd about partitions and I sometimes have time to waste hence prefer to setup the disk from the start if needed with fdisk. As I only reordered my partitions last time, I used partimage. It is fast for backup/restore. So I'm afraid I can't answer your question. But I'm sure there are other people who will.

----------

## seppelrockt

There is a cool solution for preventing the touchpad cursor jumps while you do some word processing - and I'm sure you already got it ... Learn how to Pimp Your Touchpad https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2731012.html#2731012 and help us fixing the init script.

----------

## VinzC

 *PolarXL wrote:*   

> I'm having a little bit of trouble with my audio...  I'm not sure if it's DI6000 related, but I figured since we all have the same laptop, we all might have run into the same issues.
> 
> The issue is this-  Some applications, for whatever reason, can't access /dev/dsp unless they're run as root.  A couple examples:
> 
> ut2004-demo:  Runs silent when I run it as a user, but there's sound if I run it as root.
> ...

 

This is all related to UDEV and how udev rules create nodes and assign rights. However I've not noticed anything special about /dev/dsp on my side. You should probably make sure your regular user account is part of groups audio and video. That way you will be able to hear sounds and play videos.

You could check whether rights are assigned correctly:

```
 $ ls -l /dev/sound/*

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 12 sep  6 22:01 /dev/sound/adsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  4 sep  6 22:01 /dev/sound/audio

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  3 sep  6 22:01 /dev/sound/dsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  0 sep  6 22:01 /dev/sound/mixer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  1 sep  6 22:01 /dev/sound/sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  8 sep  6 22:01 /dev/sound/sequencer2
```

Note this is an output on a non Dell machine. I'm not currently using Linux on my Laptop. I'll post the results a little bit later after I rebooted if you want.

HTH.

----------

## seppelrockt

Another audio problem - I can not play audio cd with console cd players like cdplay or cdcd. cdplay pretends to play the cd but there is no sound. kaffeine / xine works but I'd like to have a prog that doesn't use freedb over the cddb protocol but over http port 80 and xine/kaffeine seems to be unable to do this. For playing CDs a little console app is just right!

----------

## Sejam

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Let's go on talking about troubles that suck... What pisses me off is that I sometimes switch from X to a text console and find myself in front of a black screen. I can switch back to X, screen is still black. I can also restart X (typing blind commands, of course), still black.
> 
> Note the computer is not hung. It is just displaying nothing. Backlight is on but every single pixel on the screen is black. I must reboot for a "cure". I presume running vbetool post would as well though I never tried.
> 
> I'm starting to suspect cpufreqd as I just re-enabled it a couple of days ago and I (think I) never experienced a black screen meanwhile. What also sucks is that it can happen after switching once... or twice... or five time... or even longer...
> ...

 

Funny, that's the reason I'm checking this again is because after reinstalling because of too many problems after the bios update, I have everything working, but am experiencing the same issues with the blank screen.  Even the tricks I used to use in the past don't work.  One thing to note is that I am not using cpufreqd and it is still occurring for me.

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   Let's go on talking about troubles that suck... What pisses me off is that I sometimes switch from X to a text console and find myself in front of a black screen. I can switch back to X, screen is still black. I can also restart X (typing blind commands, of course), still black.
> 
> Note the computer is not hung. It is just displaying nothing. Backlight is on but every single pixel on the screen is black. I must reboot for a "cure". I presume running vbetool post would as well though I never tried.
> 
> I'm starting to suspect cpufreqd as I just re-enabled it a couple of days ago and I (think I) never experienced a black screen meanwhile. What also sucks is that it can happen after switching once... or twice... or five time... or even longer...
> ...

 

Reliefed (but not glad) the problem has been reproduced. I have BIOS A07, how about you, Sejam? Should we suspect Dell Video BIOS or the kernel or X's video driver? Does it also happen only when the PC is on batteries or did it also happen while on AC?

----------

## Sejam

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Sejam wrote:*    *VinzC wrote:*   Let's go on talking about troubles that suck... What pisses me off is that I sometimes switch from X to a text console and find myself in front of a black screen. I can switch back to X, screen is still black. I can also restart X (typing blind commands, of course), still black.
> 
> Note the computer is not hung. It is just displaying nothing. Backlight is on but every single pixel on the screen is black. I must reboot for a "cure". I presume running vbetool post would as well though I never tried.
> 
> I'm starting to suspect cpufreqd as I just re-enabled it a couple of days ago and I (think I) never experienced a black screen meanwhile. What also sucks is that it can happen after switching once... or twice... or five time... or even longer...
> ...

 

I'm currently using the latest bios available, which is A08.  This does occur no matter if the laptop is plugged in or on battery.  If the screen shuts off because of power management, and then turned back up (like moving a mouse, etc), the screen itself turns on, but nothing is every displayed again without resetting.  As mentioned in another forum I was in with you, I have a very sneeky suspicion that this could be caused by the agp patch that is being applied.  I wish I had more time to spend debugging the code, but I'm spending 60 hours / week at work right now and am in middle of a house purchase which takes the rest of the time.

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> As mentioned in another forum I was in with you, I have a very sneeky suspicion that this could be caused by the agp patch that is being applied...

 

You mean the lnx_agp patch that enables DRI?

----------

## PolarXL

The sound problem I was having (permission to /dev/dsp denied to some applications), I've found out what the issue was... As suggested, I simply needed to chgrp all the /dev/ files that point to things in /dev/dsp to the "audio" group.  Before, it looked like this:

```

>ls -l /dev/dsp | grep sound

rwxrwxrwx  1 root root        10 Sep 28 21:10 adsp -> sound/adsp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        11 Sep 28 21:10 audio -> sound/audio

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         9 Sep 28 21:10 dsp -> sound/dsp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        11 Sep 28 21:10 mixer -> sound/mixer

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        15 Sep 28 14:10 sequencer -> sound/sequencer

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        16 Sep 28 14:10 sequencer2 -> sound/sequencer2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        24 Sep 28 14:10 sndstat -> /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

d---------  2 root root         0 Sep 18 13:42 sound

```

Everything that stuff points to in "/dev/sound/" is already in the audio group... no problem, it pretty much stays that way.  It's the softlinks in /dev that are the source of my problem.

That problem being, if I go through and change everything listed above with "chgrp audio", as soon as I reboot my /dev/ directory returns to the state it is above, with everything in the "root" group and not the "audio" group.

There's some bad ways to fix this... Add my users to the "root" group, throw down a startup script that chgrp's everything (not necessarily a bad fix, but it's a symptom fix, and I'd rather kill off the source of the problem in case it's wreaking havok elsewhere... But I'd really rather find out what's CAUSING all this and fix THAT instead.

If it helps, I'm running alsa (As kernel modules, not drivers) as per the Gentoo guide instructions, and primarily using KDE.

Kinda weirding me out, most of the problems with Gentoo I've encountered so far have been compatibility speedbumps with the Inspiron 6000 hardware...  But apparently most of you haven't hit this specific problem... Hoping some of you have?

Much appreciated.

-Alex

----------

## VinzC

 *PolarXL wrote:*   

> The sound problem I was having (permission to /dev/dsp denied to some applications), I've found out what the issue was... As suggested, I simply needed to chgrp all the /dev/ files that point to things in /dev/dsp to the "audio" group.  Before, it looked like this:
> 
> ```
> 
> >ls -l /dev/dsp | grep sound
> ...

 

As I told you earlier this *is* UDEV related. Check in /etc/udev/rules.d/ for the presence of a file, 50-udev.rules. You should have such a section:

```
# sound devices

KERNEL=="adsp",                 NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="adsp[0-9]*",           NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="audio",                NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="audio[0-9]*",          NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="dsp",                  NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="dsp[0-9]*",            NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="mixer",                NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="mixer[0-9]*",          NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="sequencer",            NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="sequencer[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"
```

If not you might have a custom UDEV rule files (more information on how to write UDEV rules).

If you want you can copy/paste any existing rule from /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules and only change the equal sign into a colon+equal sign to prevent UDEV from overwriting what you've setup. Example:

```
KERNEL=="adsp",                 NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP:="audio"
```

----------

## seppelrockt

Serious Clock problems! I can do what I want, my clock is at least 10 minutes ahead the current time one day after I set it to the corrrect time. This seems to be hard to track down, because I use Windows on the same maschine, too.

I suspect the timer in the kernel to cause the problem, cause the problem is here since the Pentium-M speedstep works, I guess. My current settings are:

# in /etc/conf.d/clock:

```
CLOCK="local"

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"
```

My BIOS clock is set to the local time to not scare Windows. The CLOCK_SYSTOHC entry say whether or not one wants to sync the BIOS clock to system clock on shutdown. Since I have no possibility for NTP "no" is good choise here I think. But this would say, the maybe wrong time I get after running Gentoo for a longer time (e.g. in speedstep) would not affect BIOS time and after reboot the time should be fine. But it isn't! To make the linux part work, do you use HPET_TIMER in the kernel? I don't.

What about Windows? Can I say Windows not to change the BIOS time (or does it per default?) And it doesn't check NTP servers per default, right? I ask because there are said to be some wrongly set up NTP Server in the local net.

And are there know hardware problems that might solve a wrong clock/timer?

Sorry for the confusing posts, but I have no clue were to start with my problem - it seems like whatever I do with my Latop, the time is wrong about ~ 10 Minutes on the next day.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> My BIOS clock is set to the local time to not scare Windows. The CLOCK_SYSTOHC entry say whether or not one wants to sync the BIOS clock to system clock on shutdown.

 

Not much I can tell about that. I only know you should set CLOCK="local" if you dual boot with Windows.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Since I have no possibility for NTP "no" is good choise here I think. But this would say, the maybe wrong time I get after running Gentoo for a longer time (e.g. in speedstep) would not affect BIOS time and after reboot the time should be fine. But it isn't! To make the linux part work, do you use HPET_TIMER in the kernel? I don't.

 

I think I had to use HPET timer for I had messages like "too much clock skew detected" or something like that. There is an option to add to the kernel that fixes that problem. You might want to check it out. I can't tell you which one right now for I'm not running Gentoo for the moment.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> What about Windows? Can I say Windows not to change the BIOS time (or does it per default?) And it doesn't check NTP servers per default, right?

 

Well Windoze is not known for its ability to carefully listen to your needs and what you say... (flame war again  :Wink:  ). Anyway you can use different NTP servers if you want in Windows and Linux as well. Say pool.ntp.org is the generic choice. Windows XP however suggests time.windows.com but does not enable it by default. You have to either go to your clock and date properties and enable servers you want in the Internet Time tab or run the following command:

```
net time /setsntp:"de.pool.ntp.org time.windows.com pool.ntp.org"
```

Your corporate firewall must allow in/out traffic on TCP/UDP port 123 however. Also note that your local DHCP might as well override what you set manually (if I'm right). The difference in Linux is you can prevent dhcpcd from overwriting /etc/ntp.conf if you've, say, configured it manually.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I ask because there are said to be some wrongly set up NTP Server in the local net.

 

Are you sure about your LAN NTP servers? Normally an NTP server is not that hard to configure as they rely in fine on the same NTP root servers.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   Since I have no possibility for NTP "no" is good choise here I think. But this would say, the maybe wrong time I get after running Gentoo for a longer time (e.g. in speedstep) would not affect BIOS time and after reboot the time should be fine. But it isn't! To make the linux part work, do you use HPET_TIMER in the kernel? I don't. 
> 
> I think I had to use HPET timer for I had messages like "too much clock skew detected" or something like that. There is an option to add to the kernel that fixes that problem. You might want to check it out. I can't tell you which one right now for I'm not running Gentoo for the moment.

 

OK, would be nice if you can post the details later.

 *Quote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   What about Windows? Can I say Windows not to change the BIOS time (or does it per default?) And it doesn't check NTP servers per default, right? 
> 
> Well Windoze is not known for its ability to carefully listen to your needs and what you say... (flame war again  ). Anyway you can use different NTP servers if you want in Windows and Linux as well. Say pool.ntp.org is the generic choice. Windows XP however suggests time.windows.com but does not enable it by default. You have to either go to your clock and date properties and enable servers you want in the Internet Time tab or run the following command:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well, NTP Lookup was checked in Windows and I unchecked it now. I can only use the local NTP (which I don't trust) because I have no access to the firewall rules though they are not subject to change for me (university network). I guess that's the reason why the local NTPs are not accurate - they have the same port restrictions and can not sync themselves.

I run Windows only yesterday and checked the time today before I booted Linux. In Win it was exactly the time as shown on uhrzeit.org/atomuhr.html - thus Windows doesn't mess up the time. After that I booted Linux and voilà: 13 Minutes time missmatch. But I do not have any dmesg output about lost ticks or something.

----------

## VinzC

I suggest you erased the drift log from your Linux box. I think it might help for it seems Linux remembers the amount of time the clock is late or ahead. You can find where the drift log is located by inspecting your /etc/ntp.conf. Do it after you shutdown /etc/init.d/ntpd.

EDIT: ntpd on Linux does now the same as the ntp-client + ntpd pair did before. It first steps then continuously skews the clock. Before that both applications could synchronize with different NTP servers if you wanted, which is no longer true now with ntpd.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> OK, would be nice if you can post the details later.

 

After all I'm not using HPET.

```
$ zgrep -i hpet /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set
```

But I have CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER flag set in Power Management Options > ACPI

```
[*] ACPI Support

<*>   AC Adapter

<*>   Battery

<*>   Button

<*>   Video

<*>   Fan

<*>   Processor

<*>     Thermal Zone

[*]   Power Management Timer Support
```

----------

## seppelrockt

OK, my clock is working as it should again - it was just my fault I think! When it went wrong the first time I just tried to correct it in to many different pleaces (e.g. when you change the time within KDE is syncs hwclock, two). It helped to read the hwclock man page and to delete the /etc/adjtime (which stored very high values in my case because I handled my clock problem wrong).

Other question: Is anybody here using kernel 2.6.13? I wonder why the gentoo version of it is marked stable but not the vanilla one ...

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> OK, my clock is working as it should again - it was just my fault I think! When it went wrong the first time I just tried to correct it in to many different pleaces (e.g. when you change the time within KDE is syncs hwclock, two). It helped to read the hwclock man page and to delete the /etc/adjtime (which stored very high values in my case because I handled my clock problem wrong).

 

Glad you could solve your problem  :Smile:  .

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Other question: Is anybody here using kernel 2.6.13? I wonder why the gentoo version of it is marked stable but not the vanilla one ...

 

Probably because the unpatched version is not stable and the patched version is. Thanks Gentoo devs. Also DEVFS has been now completely removed from 2.6.13, which is Gentoo's way. Maybe they wanted the change to be smoother for the rest of the community.

----------

## latzer

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Before I compiled and switched to gcc-3.4.3, my cflag was -march=pentium3 and after switching to gcc-3.4.3 i changed that to -march=pentium-m.  Did a emerge gcc, then used gcc-config to switch to using 3.4.3.  Of course doing this can cause problems with other packages in portage.  If you chose just to stick with gcc-3.3.5 i would recommend using -march=pentium3 and not -march=pentium-m or -march=pentium4.
> 
> 

 

how do I get gcc-3.4.3 ????

----------

## VinzC

 *latzer wrote:*   

> how do I get gcc-3.4.3 ????

 

As explained in the original post, unmasking GCC will give you GCC 3.4.3. You'll have to... compile it with GCC 3.3.x. This article will probably help you trough. GCC 3.4.y is still masked and you'll have to unmask it to use it. Recompile your packages - mostly GLIBC - with the new GCC *after* you have switched to GCC 3.4 as both versions are not mutually exclusive.

----------

## seppelrockt

Damn, I lost the bug entries for the ACPI LID problem (on kernel bugger) and about full support of the TWO devices / pipes / what_ever_it_is_called of the GMA900 (on the freedesktop bugger). Is anybody here subcribed or CCed for them and can tell me the bug numbers (or provide links)? Thanks in advance!

EDIT: And did anybody test the xorg-server-0.99.1.x (and related) split ebuilds yet? The new ebuilds from today are from latest xorg CVS so maybe there is something new inside for Intel GMA900 / GM915?

----------

## seppelrockt

I have a problem with ripping Audio-CDs that might be hardware related. If you want to help me please look 

here. Thanks!

EDIT: link fixed.Last edited by seppelrockt on Sat Oct 29, 2005 1:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I have a problem with ripping Audio-CDs that might be hardware related. If you want to help me please look 
> 
> here. Thanks!

 

This topic does not exists   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

Ok, fixed now  :Smile: 

----------

## seppelrockt

I am testing the 2.6.14 vanilla sources ATM. First good thing: ieee80211 + ipw2200 are included into the kernel now, no stupid extermal kernal module installs now. Great!

Second promissing feature: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [libata] allow ATAPI to be enabled with new atapi_enabled module option
> 
>  ATAPI is getting close to being ready.  To increase exposure, we enable
> ...

 

This means the libata-atapi.patch doesn't work but is not need anymore. Tried to get it working by adding atapi_enabled=1 to my grub kernel boot line (stuff in in kernel, no module) but the DVD drive is not shown  :Sad:  Did I do something wrong or do I need any other kernel stuff? What is the exact kernel "module" to which the atapi_enable applies?

EDIT: Works! The kernel parameter must be libata.atapi_enabled=1 !

EDIT2: Damn, it doesn't work when I comes to burning CDs/DVDs ... is cdrecord to blame for it (claims not to be able to attach driver to the drive)?Last edited by seppelrockt on Sun Oct 30, 2005 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## seppelrockt

PLEASE: Can somebody try if the Dell I6000 freezes when one wants to rip a Audio-CD with Konqueror audiocd:/ KIO? When I try this the KIO eates all my RAM + CPU and freezes when the SWAP is full.

I have 1 GB RAm and highmem NOT set in the kernel? Should I try highmem?

I use kde 3.5 beta2.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I have 1 GB RAm and highmem NOT set in the kernel? Should I try highmem?

 

If you have 1 GB RAM then you should enable HIGMEM. It will let the kernel access to about 384 MB above 1 GB limit.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   I have 1 GB RAm and highmem NOT set in the kernel? Should I try highmem? 
> 
> If you have 1 GB RAM then you should enable HIGMEM. It will let the kernel access to about 384 MB above 1 GB limit.

 

Yes, I alraedy did this today and indead I have more RAM available now. But it doesn't solve my problem concerning the KIO slave. Same problem remains  :Sad:  I wonder whether I should blame the experimental libata stuff or the KIO itself? It would be great if a Dell I6000 user who uses libata for the CD drive could simpy put a Audio CD in the drive and start the KDE audiocd:/ KIO - and then tell me what happens.

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> ... As mentioned in another forum I was in with you, I have a very sneeky suspicion that this could be caused by the agp patch that is being applied.  I wish I had more time to spend debugging the code, but I'm spending 60 hours / week at work right now and am in middle of a house purchase which takes the rest of the time.

 

Well I've just happened to run Xorg 6.8.99.15-r4 without the lnx_agp patch and the problem came again. This means the black screen we both experienced has nothing to do with it. There must be something else that caused that bug.

----------

## VinzC

Anyone tried Xorg 7.0 rc1 already?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Anyone tried Xorg 7.0 rc1 already?

 

Hmmm, I might try it without the patch first - right? Well, let's see what the next hours bring. I will test the monolitic one. Buy the way: the monolitic one shouldn't be called 7.0 but 6.9 - that's here portage hits its limitations I guess  :Wink: 

Any news about 2.6.14 kernel? I moved back to 2.6.12.5 cause the DVD burner has problems with 2.6.14 and the ipw2200 in the kernel is said to be very old. But hey, they head in the right direction at least  :Wink: 

----------

## seppelrockt

OK, xorg-x11-7.0.0_rc1 work here. The patch is not needed - DRI works out of the box (with vanilla-sources-2.6.12.5). I have ~1200 FPS with 1280x800@24bit on my Intel GMA900 (same os before with patch).

What I like is that I now have only ~50% of the stuff that belongs to xorg installed, and the OpenOffice transparency bug is solved, too. 

I will write some more lines when it all run stable for some days (and I have some free minutes) - I have to investigate in the fonts topic for example.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> What I like is that I now have only ~50% of the stuff that belongs to xorg installed...

 

What do you mean exactly? Is there more than one package required for Xorg now?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   What I like is that I now have only ~50% of the stuff that belongs to xorg installed... 
> 
> What do you mean exactly? Is there more than one package required for Xorg now?

 

Yes, xorg-x11-7.0.0_rc1 is a meta package that pulls in the most important stuff from the split ebuilds. However there is still some finetuning needed (some of it may be caused by the early stage of the meta ebuild). This aplies to x11-apps and x11-drivers in particular. Here you see packages I have currently installed for a running KDE system:

```
###################################################

#Xorg-x11 7.0 RC1 meta ebuilds

#########

dev-util/pkgconfig ~x86

media-fonts/encodings ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-alias ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-util ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

x11-apps/bdftopcf ~x86

x11-apps/iceauth ~x86

x11-apps/mkfontdir ~x86

x11-apps/mkfontscale ~x86

x11-apps/rgb ~x86

x11-apps/setxkbmap ~x86

x11-apps/xauth ~x86

x11-apps/xclock ~x86

x11-apps/xhost ~x86

x11-apps/xinit ~x86

x11-apps/xkbcomp ~x86

x11-apps/xmodmap ~x86

x11-apps/xrandr ~x86

x11-apps/xrdb ~x86

x11-apps/xmessage ~x86

x11-apps/xset ~x86

x11-apps/xsetroot ~x86

x11-base/xorg-server ~x86

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev  ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 ~x86

x11-libs/libdmx ~x86

x11-libs/libdrm ~x86

x11-libs/libfontenc ~x86

x11-libs/libICE ~x86

x11-libs/libSM ~x86

x11-libs/libX11 ~x86

x11-libs/libXau ~x86

x11-libs/libXaw ~x86

x11-libs/libXcomposite ~x86

x11-libs/libXcursor ~x86

x11-libs/libXdamage ~x86

x11-libs/libXdmcp ~x86

x11-libs/libXext ~x86

x11-libs/libXfixes ~x86

x11-libs/libXfont ~x86

x11-libs/libXft ~x86

x11-libs/libXi ~x86

x11-libs/libXinerama ~x86

x11-libs/libxkbfile ~x86

x11-libs/libxkbui ~x86

x11-libs/libXmu ~x86

x11-libs/libXpm ~x86

x11-libs/libXrandr ~x86

x11-libs/libXrender ~x86

x11-libs/libXres ~x86

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver ~x86

x11-libs/libXt ~x86

x11-libs/libXtst ~x86

x11-libs/libXv ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86dga ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86misc ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86vm ~x86

x11-libs/xtrans ~x86

x11-libs/libXvMC ~x86

# From overlay, provides glxinfo/glxgears

x11-misc/glx-utils ~x86

x11-misc/imake ~x86

x11-misc/makedepend ~x86

x11-misc/util-macros ~x86

x11-misc/xbitmaps ~x86

x11-misc/xkbdata ~x86

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files ~x86

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors ~x86

x11-proto/bigreqsproto ~x86

x11-proto/compositeproto ~x86

x11-proto/damageproto ~x86

x11-proto/dmxproto ~x86

x11-proto/evieext ~x86

x11-proto/fixesproto ~x86

x11-proto/fontcacheproto ~x86

x11-proto/fontsproto ~x86

x11-proto/glproto ~x86

x11-proto/inputproto ~x86

x11-proto/kbproto ~x86

x11-proto/randrproto ~x86

x11-proto/recordproto ~x86

x11-proto/renderproto ~x86

x11-proto/resourceproto ~x86

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto ~x86

x11-proto/trapproto ~x86

x11-proto/videoproto ~x86

x11-proto/xcmiscproto ~x86

x11-proto/xextproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86driproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86miscproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86rushproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto ~x86

x11-proto/xineramaproto ~x86

x11-proto/xproto ~x86

x11-wm/twm ~x86

```

----------

## VinzC

Yup, and the same in /etc/portage/package.unmask... This is ein Kolossale Liste  :Wink:  . Erm... did you try also the modular KDE?  :Very Happy: 

Just kidding. I think I'm going to wait till when Xorg 7 becomes unmasked in portage.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Yup, and the same in /etc/portage/package.unmask... This is ein Kolossale Liste  . Erm... did you try also the modular KDE? 
> 
> Just kidding. I think I'm going to wait till when Xorg 7 becomes unmasked in portage.

 

Yes, I have the modular KDE 3.5 beta2 installed, so my package.keywords / package.mask is realy long ... But I bet you will try the modular Xorg soon, too. I said exactly the same "I wait 'til it's unmasked" to myself a week ago ... After having a short look to your sig, I think everything is clear  :Wink: 

----------

## seppelrockt

Just had a closer look to the changelog of kernel 2.6.14-gitXX and I must say I'm looking forward to -rc1! There are many patches for libata and friends and initial support for Intel GMA900/i915GM in intelfb. Stay tuned!

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Just had a closer look to the changelog of kernel 2.6.14-gitXX and I must say I'm looking forward to -rc1! There are many patches for libata and friends and initial support for Intel GMA900/i915GM in intelfb. Stay tuned!

 

Cool  :Smile:  . I'd even temporarily switch to Vanilla sources just to test it  :Smile:  .

----------

## geekounet

Hello,

i would like to use the modem, but i don't find the driver. Do someone got it to work ?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> i would like to use the modem, but i don't find the driver. Do someone got it to work ?

 

I did not try it myself but I read something about using the modem with Alsa. I can't provide the link that describes how to get it working on Dell I6000 cause I have lost all my bookkmarks  :Sad:  Hope this pointer helps anyway!

----------

## seppelrockt

If you want to know what's going on with libata in the future (ATAPI support, power management, NQC, ...) you might check out this page.

Did you know that our Chipset is ICH6M and thus supports NQC and AHCI? I didn't - but next time I might build the AHCI kernel stuff as well.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> If you want to know what's going on with libata in the future (ATAPI support, power management, NCQ, ...) you might check out this page.

 

I'm not sure to understand all the implications with Linux in fact. This is a bit too technical for me   :Rolling Eyes:  . Geez! I'd never have believed I would say that one day...

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Did you know that our Chipset is ICH6M and thus supports NCQ and AHCI? I didn't - but next time I might build the AHCI kernel stuff as well.

 

Sure. I've enabled AHCI since the beginning - following one of your early posts in this thread, IIRC.

```
$ /sbin/lspci | grep IDE

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)
```

```
$ zgrep AHCI /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y
```

As for Native Command Queuing support, what does it mean exactly? That we could get even faster disk transfers than what we currently get because the driver doesn't use the chipset's full features yet?

----------

## amaroc

Hi,

before I start to ask a question I would like to give an overview what happened with my I6K and gentoo so far.

After long investigation what laptop could fulfill my requirements I decided to go with the I6K (GMA900, WUXGA, 2GB) and not my 1st favorite HP nx8220. I'm using SuSE since 4.3 on my desktop PCs (1997?) and SuSE/knoppix/kanotix on different company-laptops (Fujitsu-Siemens, Toshiba, T41) for about 3 years. Together with my decision to buy my first own laptop I wanted to give gentoo a try. To summarize: I'm deeply impressed how stable the system runs and how easy gentoo can be installed and maintained up-to-date.

I didn't had much trouble during the installation that could not be solved by reading gentoo-docs, this forum, this thread, google, etc. However, here are some issues that I had to solve:

- gcc version-switch after starting with 2005.1 cd-image and emerge -uDN --> had to use fix_libtool... (I guess it should be part of the handbook)

- X and the garbaged console --> had to use the old vesa_fb instead vesa-tng

- vbetool even for simply switching the backlight ON --> took some time to find out

- suspend to disk with 2GB memory --> needed "ImageSizeLimit nocache" to avoid looong suspend/resume

- utf8 support --> still not perfect (some console/mc and kmail issues)

There is still one point where I'm not able to proceed. Suspend2ram does not work properly. When I resume from S3 it's possible to switch between console and X but any harddisk access fails. The HDD-LED lights constantly and I have to use the power-button  :Sad:  I've tried a lot of different options (ata_piix modifications, console only, unload all modules, etc.) but no joy.

I'm currently using linux-2.6.13-suspend2-r4 sources because I like it stable  :Wink: 

Question: Shall I continue to try different kernel-versions&patches or better wait for 2.6.14 to be unmasked. 

Thanks in advance!

----------

## seppelrockt

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm currently using linux-2.6.13-suspend2-r4 sources because I like it stable 
> 
> Question: Shall I continue to try different kernel-versions&patches or better wait for 2.6.14 to be unmasked. 
> ...

 

Even worse - I would NOT recommend you to switch to 2.6.14 or newer even if they become x86. Why, you might ask ... Because the patches for SATA_ATAPI do not work anymore on this - there is a lot of work going on in libata in the >= 2.6.14 kernel series and they aim to make SATA_ATAPI work out of the box, soon. But in the meantime it's a no go (at least for me) to get my optical drive working as expected (tried 2.6.14 and 2.6.15_rc1).

So even if I have 2.6.15_rc1 installed for testing purpose I use 2.5.12.5 for my every day work. In my opinion there are still some glitches with I6K that are mostly hardware related and might be fixed some day by the kernel and xorg folks. They do a good job but sometimes I wish I had not bought a SATA notebook  :Sad: 

When I have some spare time I will post my latest investigations in the whole MTRR topic (I didn't found a solution yet, though). As far as suspend topic goes VinzC and Co. might help you better cause I didn't use suspend at all.

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

>  *amaroc wrote:*   I'm currently using linux-2.6.13-suspend2-r4 sources because I like it stable  
> 
> Even worse - I would NOT recommend you to switch to 2.6.14 or newer even if they become x86

 

Thanks for your reply. As suggested I will skip any investigation on the recently unmasked gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2.

When reading some package.unmask listings here I get somehow the feeling that I have to wait for X.org 7.x becoming unmasked as well.

Thanks.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *amaroc wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*    *amaroc wrote:*   I'm currently using linux-2.6.13-suspend2-r4 sources because I like it stable  
> 
> Even worse - I would NOT recommend you to switch to 2.6.14 or newer even if they become x86 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. As suggested I will skip any investigation on the recently unmasked gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2.
> ...

 

I'm glad I could help  :Smile:  Regarding X.org-7 I can not report any problems so far, but it's a bit of work of cause ... You can use my list of packages for package.keywords (floating around in this thread I think) if you want to try it. This brings you a slim X.org, you have "the work done" for the future and no patches are needed.

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Regarding X.org-7 I can not report any problems so far, but it's a bit of work of cause ... You can use my list of packages for package.keywords (floating around in this thread I think) if you want to try it. This brings you a slim X.org, you have "the work done" for the future and no patches are needed.

 

Guess I'm too lazy to do the Xorg update right now. Xorg 6.8.99.15-r4 currently runs sufficient for me from X point of view. I can suspend2disk and watch dvd what seems to be the most critical applications for me. I don't care that glxgears reports only about 500 fps (otherwise I should have bought a different laptop  :Wink: 

The lack of suspend2ram is still a little bit annoying because resume from disk takes about 30sec. Without having "ImageSizeLimit nocache" enabled it took sometimes more than 2 minutes but now the diskcache is empty and it slows down the rework w/ graphical applications after resume (mozilla, oo, yammi, etc.). 

Btw -  *seppelrockt wrote:*   

>  but sometimes I wish I had not bought a SATA notebook

 

I don't see any reason to regret that I've bought this notebook. Considering that I'm new to gentoo the installation was (almost) easy and the machine behaves more or less how I expected it to work. None of the laptops I've tested before could run linux for more than 4 hours with "normal" work from battery. In addition, all SuSE and debian variants I've tested in the past had some issues on these laptops.

Regarding the SATA i/f - I've got here more the 30MBytes/sec throughput for both read and write - by using a "buggy" - pardon - not optimized driver. Just this paramter outperforms my 3 years old desktop PC most  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

Just adding my 2c. I didn't configure many laptops, just an IBM Thinkpad R40 and a Dell Inspiron (mine). If I had to vote for ease I would chose the Thinkpad. I didn't even have to use masked packages to have Gentoo suspend to disk, recognize everything aso. I can say installing Gentoo on it was a piece of cake compared against Dell's stuff. If you don't like hair loss don't try Dell's laptop (at least i6k)  :Smile:  .

Should I compare both laptops - considering Gentoo installation only - I'd say Dell's are more of a hazardous path. Thinkpads are a charm. Note this is expected as IBM claims for supporting Linux (mainly Red Had). Too bad Thinkpads usage is not so friendly as Dells.

IIRC juniper has succeeded in having suspend to RAM work properly. He's lurking in this forum I think.

----------

## amaroc

Hi VinzC,

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I can say installing Gentoo on it was a piece of cake compared against Dell's stuff. If you don't like hair loss don't try Dell's laptop (at least i6k)  .
> 
> ...
> 
> Thinkpads are a charm. Note this is expected as IBM claims for supporting Linux (mainly Red Had). Too bad Thinkpads usage is not so friendly as Dells.

 

Mmmh, I don't think it's a question whether IBM or Dell-laptop. I guess most of the problems arise bcause of the new Sonoma chipset. I can confirm, that the tested IBM T42 worked almost perfect when using a kanotix-live-DVD - and I'm quite sure there would be no problem using gentoo as well. But this laptop is based on the mature Sonoma predecessor chipset and does not introduce all the SATA stuff that we are suffering from.

Back to the topic:

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> IIRC juniper has succeeded in having suspend to RAM work properly. He's lurking in this forum I think.

 

Although I didn't want to test a newer kernel short term I've tried junipers way with vanilla sources (2.6.15_rc1) and some libata_patches from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/ and could get suspend2ram working in text-mode finally. But  I had some problems with X and the touchpad. Anyway, the latest kernel seems to need only "some small" patches for the libata-stuff so I expect a "clean" solution is not so far away.

Because I don't want to upgrade X right now I will wait until I've got some more time to upgrade both kernel and X. I will report.

Regards

----------

## seppelrockt

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mmmh, I don't think it's a question whether IBM or Dell-laptop. I guess most of the problems arise bcause of the new Sonoma chipset. I can confirm, that the tested IBM T42 worked almost perfect when using a kanotix-live-DVD - and I'm quite sure there would be no problem using gentoo as well. But this laptop is based on the mature Sonoma predecessor chipset and does not introduce all the SATA stuff that we are suffering from.
> 
> 

 

Exactly about this "theory" I discussed yesterday, when some IBM people showed their notebooks in my university. They had a T43 (based an latest Centrino platform) running SuSE 9.3. When I asked the promo guy about known issues with Linux, he told me there aren't any with this IBM nobo. Then I asked him how the IBM people managed to get anything working and he told me that this was because so many things in the notobook are IBM hardware - well, at this point I got the impression that it's realy just a promo guy running WinXP on his boxes at home  :Wink: 

But I remember I read an article in a German magazin, that the SUSE IBM notebooks come with a package of plain SuSE CDs/DVDs + CD with special "drivers", e.g. a patched kernel I think. Maybe we can find an IBM user with new hardware how might provide some more infos about it. Would be great to use the patches etc they made on other boxes, too.

The new IBM Z60m is definitly a HOT maschine, I just need some more money to buy it  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

Well, I am one of these guys who tried IBM hardware and I must agree with what your promo guy said. It's true - we can grant them such an assertion - that IBM hardware is really good. I wouldn't say best for I don't know everything and every single brand on the earth.

So far I've installed Gentoo on an IBM server (an xSeries) and I had absolutely no problem at all. I installed Gentoo on an IBM Thinkpad R40 and no problem at all. I mean *really* no trouble; not even the troubles like we all have configuring - you know - xorg, touchpad, mouse, usb, ohci/ehci/uhci aso. Installation was fluid just as though I had installed Gentoo all my life  :Smile: .

I must recon IBM hardware is the best hardware I've had to use, configure and install. Note I haven't tried many, just a few brands like Dell, Compaq and IBM. Compaq is the worst server hardware between these three, not even with Linux (which I didn't bother installing because of numerous disappointments between Windoze and Compaq). Dell's smart enough indeed; there are some traps but it's not impossible with some patience. But with IBM it's been a real pleasure.

Given the difficulties I've had installing Window$ $$$$$erver on xSeries I expected at least some while installing Linux. There were absolutely none in fact. You should just open an IBM server and see how it's made inside. Brilliant.

Note: I'm not paid by IBM to say that  :Wink:  . I just don't like their laptops, that's all.

Further note: I don't want this post to be a flame war against hardware differences. I'm human. And humans have failures and opinions. So do I. Hence let's not forget the initial topic  :Wink:  .

----------

## seppelrockt

@ VinzC: Yes I like the IBM notebooks, too hardware-wise. Especialy since the new Lenovo ones have inproved in screen quality and such _without_ loosing the old IBM qualities. But ones has to say that even IBM has better and not so good notebooks around (e.g. there 12" notebook is said to be very loud).

My point was that as long as they are based on the same Intel platform, there is no "special IBM hardware" that makes a SATA CD-ROM work on the IBM but not on Dell. This is instead done by careful integration (e.g. a sane BIOS - think on the LID bug un the Dell) and IBMs efforts to _support_ Linux on their laptops. And this IS (next to the hardware) a good reason to buy IBM/Lenovo laptops (I don't like the Lenovo flames at all).

But back to the topic: I plan to open a new thread to write a "Gentoo on Dell Inspiron 6000 HowTo V2" in the (near?) future. This new thread should ONLY consist of a step-by-step guide to install Gentoo on the I6k with all the things we found out in this 20+ pages thread.

I will wait some more weeks until the Xorg/kernel situation might have inproved a little (we are quite close, I hope) and then do a complete reinstall of my setup (while writing the steps down). I might ask some people for help on dedicated topics I didn't know about (e.g. suspend, ATI video card). Hopefully this will help new owners of the i6k to install Gentoo - I guess this thread here has grown to a monster in the last month.

FYI, I have basicaly the VGA out working on my I6k with this lines in my xorg.conf:

```

Section "Device"

# See manual page of i810 for details

  Identifier    "i915GM-0"

  Driver        "i810"

  BusID         "0:2:0"

  #VideoRam     65536

  #VideoRam     131072

  Option        "NoAccel" "false"

  Option        "DRI" "true"

  Option        "XVideo" "true"

  #Option       "VBERestore" "true"

  #Option       "MonitorLayout" "None,LFP"

  #Option       "DevicePresence" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# See manual page of i810 for details

  Identifier    "i915GM-1"

  Driver        "i810"

  BusID         "0:2:1"

  #VideoRam     65536

  #VideoRam     131072

  Option        "NoAccel" "false"

  Option        "DRI" "true"

  Option        "XVideo" "true"

  #Option       "VBERestore" "true"

  #Option       "MonitorLayout" "None,CRT"

  Option        "DevicePresence" "true"

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "WXGA Display"

  Option        "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "External Monitor"

  #Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier    "DELL_TFT"

  Device        "i915GM-0"

  Monitor       "WXGA Display"

  DefaultDepth  24

  #Option       "NoMTRR"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier    "VGA-OUT"

  Device        "i915GM-1"

  Monitor       "External Monitor"

  DefaultDepth  24

  #Option       "NoMTRR"

        SubSection "Display"

        Depth        24

        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier    "Default Layout"

  Screen 0      "DELL_TFT"

  Screen 1      "VGA-OUT"

  InputDevice   "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

  #InputDevice  "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

  InputDevice   "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

  InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Power-management option for the display (console mode)

  Option        "BlankTime" "5"

  Option        "StandbyTime" "10"

  Option        "SuspendTime" "15"

  Option        "OffTime" "20"

EndSection

```

This is of cause not a complete xorg.conf but only the relevant parts for VGA out. As you might have noticed I try to put as less lines into the xorg.conf as possible - xorg is quite good at getting the most infos from the hardware directly and "wrong" entries in the xorg will make things worse.

Back to VGA-out: I can switch between Laptop LCD, external monitor and "both" with Fn + F8. However I did not yet found out whether/how I can use different resolutions for both displays. So I first have to switch the Laptop to e.g. 1024x768 and then connect the external monitor (with the same resolution). I didn't play with xinerame stuff yet and probably won't in the future cause I don't need it. When anybody has ideas in how to improve the situation for clone mode, please tell us about  :Wink: 

Furthermore I have reported this bug about SATA & cdparanoia and would be glad to have some featback from other i6k users. Thanks!

----------

## m0rd0

A new thread with just the tips and tricks would be great.  Reading this topic has helped me resolve quite a few issues with my Inspiron 6000, but it takes some reading.

I seem to have hit the same issues as everyone else on here now, with the exception of graphics card problems.  The one thing I have, and I haven't seen mentioned on here, is the HDD noise on shutdown.  I know there are two threads about this elsewhere, but with this being the primary Dell Inspiron 6000 reference I thought it might be worth mentioning here.

First of all, it'd be nice to know if everyone experiences this.  For a full breakdown of the problem, and solutions tried so far, see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-394861-highlight-inspiron+6000.html.  

In brief:

 *Quote:*   

>  When I shut down the laptop, when the hard drive finally loses power and spins down, I hear a brief whistle with an almost percussive edge. It has been doing this for a while, and the drive has never failed to function. It did not make the sound under Windows (which I have recently removed completely -- WOOHOO!). Any ideas what's going wrong at shutdown??
> 
> The thing is, I could shutdown in Windows (no sound), then boot Linux and shutdown again and the noise would happen. So I'm pretty sure the drive is healthy. 

 

Just in case the disk type and model might have something to do with it:  The spec I went for was fairly high end and included the free upgrade from 60gig to an ATA Fujitsu 80gig hard disk (MHV2080A).

If anyone has experienced this, have they found a way to stop it or have any suggestions?  So far it seems that after unmounting the filesystem Gentoo remounts the root file system Read Only and its during this the disk powers down.  Yes I know its very important this happens, but is it possible to delay the system a little before powering off?

Also: I know it was mentioned some time ago, but I finished my own version of the 'Power off LCD on LID_CLOSED' ACPI scripts to match the Gentoo Power Management Guide from the wiki.  The one posted previously on here seems to reflect an older version of the scripts, and although it isn't hard to change them to match the new structure, it might save people some time if I post them when I get home.

----------

## seppelrockt

I was wrong! Vanilla-sources-2.6.14.2 (stable on x86) work here like a sharm! I only had to do a make oldconfig from my config-2.6.12.5 and append libata.atapi_enabled=1 to the grub kernel boot line and everything is fine - no patches needed!

The only problem that remains is the freeze caused my cdparanoia.

----------

## VinzC

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

> When I shut down the laptop, when the hard drive finally loses power and spins down, I hear a brief whistle with an almost percussive edge. It has been doing this for a while, and the drive has never failed to function. It did not make the sound under Windows (which I have recently removed completely -- WOOHOO!). Any ideas what's going wrong at shutdown??
> 
> The thing is, I could shutdown in Windows (no sound), then boot Linux and shutdown again and the noise would happen. So I'm pretty sure the drive is healthy.

 

I might be wrong but I think it's the noise your hard disk does when it's going to park. In early times when computers were not that clever ( :Wink: ) one had to park the disk before the computer could power down otherwise the disk could be damaged. Look, you had to type park on the command line (MSDOS of course)... [Don't shout at me for being old - computers were that popular only 10 years ago :p . ]

Parking makes the magnetic head go to a given sector that is safe for power down. Nowadays disks park automatically on power down.

My laptop also does such kind of noise (if I have understood you correctly). There is a slight whistle then a smooth, brief percussion, like a "wizzz ... cloc" noise. This is normal. I wonder why it doesn't occur with Winblowze. Maybe it has the head park elsewhere - IIRC there are two places to park: at the end or at the beginning of the disk, i.e. closest to or farthest from the spinning axis. In that case maybe one parking place produces more noise than the other?...

----------

## seppelrockt

Can somebody here tell me something about the secret of ripping a Audio CD on the i6k? Neither cdparanoia nor cdda2wav work here caused they don't find my CDROM drive  :Sad:  So please: EVERYBODY take his/her favorite CD and try to rip it! I need your help seriously!

----------

## m0rd0

VinZc:

Yeah from your description it sounds like we've got the same thing.  Thought it might be head parking but the fact it doesn't do this in Windows threw me a bit.  It also seems to be pretty noisy, I'm not a regular user of laptops (Or in the Inspiron 6000's case a a portable desktop replacement) but i don't recall ever hearing a disk that noisy on shutdown.  Ah well, I'll just make sure to take lots of back ups.  At least with Dells modular design its easy to replace things.

Oh yeah, here's my modification of the ACPI lid code to match the new ACPI layout:

/etc/acpi/events/lid_event

```
# Laptop generated event: button

# See /var/log/acpid

event=button.*

action=/etc/acpi/actions/lid_action.sh %e
```

/etc/acpi/actions/lid_action

```
# File that contains status of lid

LID_STATE="/proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state"

LID_OPEN="open"

LID_CLOSED="closed"

if [[ "$(grep ${LID_OPEN} ${LID_STATE})" != "" ]]

then

  logger "Switching on Display"

  /usr/sbin/vbetool dpms on

elif [[ "$(grep ${LID_CLOSED} ${LID_STATE})" != "" ]]

then

  logger "Switching off Display"

  /usr/sbin/vbetool dpms off

fi
```

Seppelrockt :  So far i've only managed that as root, not gotten around to making it work as a regular user yet.  I'll be putting up a few questions for problems I can't resolve tomorrow.  I'll post a fix if I can find one.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seppelrockt :  So far i've only managed that as root, not gotten around to making it work as a regular user yet.  I'll be putting up a few questions for problems I can't resolve tomorrow.  I'll post a fix if I can find one.

 

```

~ # cdparanoia -vB

cdparanoia III release 9.8 (March 23, 2001)

(C) 2001 Monty <monty@xiph.org> and Xiphophorus

Report bugs to paranoia@xiph.org

http://www.xiph.org/paranoia/

Checking /dev/cdrom for cdrom...

        Testing /dev/cdrom for cooked ioctl() interface

                /dev/sr0 is not a cooked ioctl CDROM.

        Testing /dev/cdrom for SCSI interface

                generic device: /dev/sg1

                ioctl device: /dev/sr0

Found an accessible SCSI CDROM drive.

Looking at revision of the SG interface in use...

        SG interface version 3.5.33; OK.

                Drive is neither a CDROM nor a WORM device

```

Doesn't even work as root!

EDIT: I've tested the latest Ubuntu live CD and as far as I could say everything worked out of the box - even DRI with i810 and SATA CDROM and Suspend. Unfortunatly they have no option to put the Live CD into RAM so I couldn't evaluate my Audio CD problem.

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ~ # cdparanoia -vB
> ...

 

Even less here (did not test it before)

```
~ # cdparanoia -vB

cdparanoia III release 9.8 (March 23, 2001)

(C) 2001 Monty <monty@xiph.org> and Xiphophorus

Report bugs to paranoia@xiph.org

http://www.xiph.org/paranoia/

Checking /dev/cdrom for cdrom...

        Testing /dev/cdrom for cooked ioctl() interface

                /dev/sr0 is not a cooked ioctl CDROM.

        Testing /dev/cdrom for SCSI interface

                No generic SCSI device found to match CDROM device /dev/sr0

```

and

```
~ # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�g Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.13-suspend2-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

now the funny thing:

```

~ # cdrdao scanbus

Cdrdao version 1.2.0 - (C) Andreas Mueller <andreas@daneb.de>

  SCSI interface library - (C) Joerg Schilling

  Paranoia DAE library - (C) Monty

Check http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/drives.html#dt for current driver tables.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'

1,0,0 : _NEC    , DVD+-RW ND-6650A, 102C

```

???

Maybe some wrong parameters in kernels .config

----------

## seppelrockt

@amaroc: Maybe this is cause cdrdao uses "libscg version 'schily-0.8'" - a OS independant SCSI transport library. Might be that this is more in sync with the kernel development while cdparanoia stats that is will not even work with kernel 2.5.x - as I said before it has not been improved for nearly 4 years not. I wonder how it was possible at all to such an software monoculture in an important area like CD ripping (an everyday job on average desktop computers I guess). There is realy no alternative to cdparanoia beside cdda2wav that is less powerful and not actively developed since 2002, too.

THIS IS A SERIOUS PROBLEM NOW! So please contribute to my bug report or inform people that might help about the problem! I wonder how redhat, mandriva, SuSE and Co. simply didn't care about it? Imagine a future linux box without the avability to rip CDs! This is definitly the worsed incident with linux in my past two years.

----------

## m0rd0

I have to be honest and say I can't quite remember the steps i took to get my DVD-RW working as I'm still trying to sort out user level burning issues.  What I can tell you is that I did have to change libata.h as mentioned earlier in this thread (Page 4) and autoload the sg SCSI module.

Anyway, it seems that cdrecord uses libscg schily-0.8 so that might explain why it works.  My laptop is configured to do debug work on SCSI and USB devices so it might be I've inadvertently built a package or library that's helping me out

Here's what i get when I run cdrecord -scanbus

```
Linux sg driver version: 3.5.33

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ATA     ' 'FUJITSU MHV2080A' '0000' Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        ...

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) '_NEC    ' 'DVD+-RW ND-6650A' '102C' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) *

        ...

        1,7,0   107) *
```

and with cdparanoia -vB

```
cdparanoia III release 9.8 (March 23, 2001)

... *snip* ...

Checking /dev/cdrom for cdrom...

        Testing /dev/cdrom for cooked ioctl() interface

                /dev/sr0 is not a cooked ioctl CDROM.

        Testing /dev/cdrom for SCSI interface

                generic device: /dev/sg1

                ioctl device: /dev/sr0

Found an accessible SCSI CDROM drive.

Looking at revision of the SG interface in use...

        SG interface version 3.5.33; OK.

CDROM model sensed sensed: _NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A 102C

Checking for SCSI emulation...

        Drive is ATAPI (using SCSI host adaptor emulation)

        Couldn't disable kernel command translation layer

Checking for MMC style command set...

        Drive is MMC style

004: Unable to read table of contents header

Unable to open disc.  Is there an audio CD in the drive?
```

Not sure why this is, but when checking the output of cdparanoia I realised that /dev/sr0 didn't point at /dev/scd0 (As all the other sr entries do.  Not sure if this would have much of an impact, but I removed sr0, and symlinked it to scd0 and it still works fine.  FYI the permissions on both sr0 and scd0 are brw-rw---- with user root and group disk (Don't know why its not cdrom like everything else).  Of course this gets put back to sr0 after reboot anyway.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cdparanoia III release 9.8 (March 23, 2001)
> 
> ...

 

This is very interessting - I first want to thank you for your help! I wonder why you have scd0, cause I don't have it. I could further investigate on my problem if you would be so kind to tell me:

1. Which kernel flavour/version you use exactly (I have vanilla 2.6.12.5 and 2.6.14.2)

2. What your kernel .config looks like. Can you upload it somewhere oder send me a PM? (I have IDE disabled, SATA + piix enabled)

3. What patches you use or if you altered files manualy, what you did exacty - you can just send me the altered files, if you wish - so I can do a diff analysis (I have patched libata.h to "define ENABLE_ATAPI").

As you might have noticed yesterday I was very frustrated about my ripping issue cause this function is a MUST for me. So I am very willing to get it working and post the results here.

To make things clear I should tell you what works/doesn't work here, cause it seems like different aproaches of "fixing" CDROM isses have different dis-/advantages:

WORKS: Mounting data CDs, Watching DVDs, Playing audio CDs with xine, burning/erasing CD-R(W) and DVD-R

FIXME: Ripping audio CDs with progs based on cdparanoia or cdda2wav (alternatives?)

----------

## VinzC

The permissions and groups are driven by UDEV rules. I think it's in /etc/udev.d/50_udev-rules.conf. I remember I had to create specific rules otherwise /etc/sr0 belonged to group disk. I can't give you the rule file now as I am currently not under Linux and I have troubles with my Linux installation (module panics when sync'ing the disk  :Sad:  ) sorry.

You could look somewhere else in this thread; I remember someone had troubles with permissions and could only burn as root. I told him twice it was UDEV-related but I don't remember where exactly. I know I had put the rules you need in my response to that person. You might find a fix there.

Good luck.

----------

## m0rd0

No problem.  The Gentoo community has helped me out a lot with forum posts, least I can do is contribute.

Anyway, I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.13-r3 and the only modification I've made is the libata.h mod you've already mentioned.  Unlike you I do have IDE modules built as I also need to mount flash cards through a PCMCIA card.

I'll post my kernel config when i get home tonight and PM you the addy.

WORKS: So far I can mount and read both CDROM and DVD as a standard user.  I can burn and rip as root.

FIXME: Being able to burn a DVD / CD as a standard user.

UNTRIED: Re-Write on DVD / CD

----------

## m0rd0

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> The permissions and groups are driven by UDEV rules. I think it's in /etc/udev.d/50_udev-rules.conf. I remember I had to create specifi rules otherwise /etc/sr0 belonged to group disk. I can't give you the rule file now as I am currently not under Linux and I have troubles with my Linux installation (module panics when sync'ing the disk  ) sorry.
> 
> You could look somewhere else in this thread; I remember someone had troubles with permissions and could only burn as root. I told him twice it was UDEV-related but I don't remember where exactly. I know I had put the rules you need in my response to that person. You might find a fix there.
> 
> Good luck.

 

Thanks VinzC.  I did play around with UDEV rules but I'm lacking the time to really get to grips with the rule system it uses.  I book marked the site URL so I'll sit down this weekend and see if I can't get something sorted out.  Also want to have a crack at automating the wifi module loading and LED on / off with the FTN + F2 keypress along with getting Suspend working.  Could be a damn long weekend.

I'll post any useful results.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   The permissions and groups are driven by UDEV rules. I think it's in /etc/udev.d/50_udev-rules.conf. I remember I had to create specifi rules otherwise /etc/sr0 belonged to group disk. I can't give you the rule file now as I am currently not under Linux and I have troubles with my Linux installation (module panics when sync'ing the disk  ) sorry.
> 
> You could look somewhere else in this thread; I remember someone had troubles with permissions and could only burn as root. I told him twice it was UDEV-related but I don't remember where exactly. I know I had put the rules you need in my response to that person. You might find a fix there.
> 
> Good luck. 
> ...

 

First for the udev problem:

```
~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

# This custom udev rules should hopefully fix my group permission problems for the DVD-CDRW Combo on Dell I6000

# For further information see http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355069-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-75.html

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL="sg[0-9]*", GROUP:="cdrom"

```

You must add your user to the cdrom group if you are not in there yet. All the problem you reported might be fixed with this little adjustment and I am looking forward to recieve your kernel config this afternoon. Best regards!

----------

## VinzC

I've found my post back about UDEV and custom rules for CD-ROM/CD-RW  :Smile:  .

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I've found my post back about UDEV and custom rules for CD-ROM/CD-RW  .

 

What about you vinzC? Do you have the same CD ripping problems as I? If not, what did you do different?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

> No problem.  The Gentoo community has helped me out a lot with forum posts, least I can do is contribute.
> 
> Anyway, I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.13-r3 and the only modification I've made is the libata.h mod you've already mentioned.  Unlike you I do have IDE modules built as I also need to mount flash cards through a PCMCIA card.
> 
> I'll post my kernel config when i get home tonight and PM you the addy.
> ...

 

Thanks, I recieved you kernel config but now I see that you have build so many stuff as modules - so please post me your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. Did you use any spezial boot line parameters? Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Which udev version are you using?

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> What about you vinzC? Do you have the same CD ripping problems as I? If not, what did you do different?

 

Well, I'm now mostly trying to resolve kernel panics and freezes/black screens. I must admit ripping CDs is secondary as I get other problems that simply prevent me from enjoying Gentoo on my laptop  :Sad:  . I'd like to resolve that instability first. Hope you don't mind.

----------

## m0rd0

Steppelrockt:

The only modules I have in the autoload kernel file are:

speedset_centrino

cpufreq_userspace

sg

button

I'm using udev-58 and no I don't pass any special boot parameters.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

> Steppelrockt:
> 
> The only modules I have in the autoload kernel file are:
> 
> speedset_centrino
> ...

 

OK, I give up for now since our system configs are not comparable easily I think. Do you use genkernel/initrd/coldplug in any possible combination? Maybe you can write a short summary of your system config ones you have all CDROM stuff running. Maybe I will test the kernel 2.6.15-rc2 in the meantime or just don't bother with CDROM issues for a week or two ...

----------

## leimus

Anyone have trouble getting DMA enabled for a TEAC dvd rom in the I6000?

The OS detects it just fine and I mount it, but video playback is choppy with DVD's. I tried to enabling SCSI cdrom support and a bunch of options in ATA/ATAPI/MFR for the kernel, but I still can't enable DMA. 

The dvd rom is at /dev/hdc, could this be a problem?

Thanks, and sorry if this is a repeat. I couldn't find it in the 20 or so pages of replies for this thread.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *leimus wrote:*   

> Anyone have trouble getting DMA enabled for a TEAC dvd rom in the I6000?
> 
> The OS detects it just fine and I mount it, but video playback is choppy with DVD's. I tried to enabling SCSI cdrom support and a bunch of options in ATA/ATAPI/MFR for the kernel, but I still can't enable DMA. 
> 
> The dvd rom is at /dev/hdc, could this be a problem?
> ...

 

Yes, you should NOT use the ATA stuff but libata and piix instead (from the SCSI section). You can look here for a good summary. Remember: this doens't work 100% for me - I still use kernel 2.6.12.5. If it doesn't work for you, you will have to did in this thread again, cause is has all the different approaches for solving the issues.

----------

## m0rd0

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I've found my post back about UDEV and custom rules for CD-ROM/CD-RW  .

 

I've followed this and other posts on creating and modifying udev rules but nothing i do seems to change a thing.  I always seem to find sg0 - 9 as root root and sr0 as root disk.  I've tried modifying 50-udev.rules and creating a new 10-local.rules (As I don't have that as standard).

Any ideas on what's going on here?

Steppelrockt: My Gentoo install is fairly standard.  Any alterations I've made are app based.  Once I've got it all up and running I'm planning on putting it all in a doc for future reference, possibly sticking it on a website.  I'll let you know when I have something.

----------

## VinzC

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   I've found my post back about UDEV and custom rules for CD-ROM/CD-RW  . 
> 
> I've followed this and other posts on creating and modifying udev rules but nothing i do seems to change a thing.  I always seem to find sg0 - 9 as root root and sr0 as root disk.  I've tried modifying 50-udev.rules and creating a new 10-local.rules (As I don't have that as standard).

 

You might try to set variable RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to "no" in /etc/conf.d/rc. You'll have the device tree systematically rebuilt at boot. Also note symlinks are owned by root:root and it's normal. Their mode is 777. I'll check a bit later for I'm not under Linux for the moment.

----------

## m0rd0

 *Quote:*   

> You might try to set variable RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to "no" in /etc/conf.d/rc. You'll have the device tree systematically rebuilt at boot. Also note symlinks are owned by root:root and it's normal. Their mode is 777. I'll check a bit later for I'm not under Linux for the moment.

 

I'm not sure I want to go about disabling Gentoo's implimentation of udev.  In doing so I'm going to lose Gentoo specific modifications and tweaks.  

I think I'll update the udev scripts first, and see if that resolves any problems.  Be interested to know how many of you have disabled the Gentoo udev system in favour of vanilla udev.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

> I'm not sure I want to go about disabling Gentoo's implimentation of udev.

 

You won't be. You'll merely be stopping it from persisting a messed-up /dev (for example) beyond the next reboot. Having udev recreate /dev at boot is perfectly normal.

----------

## m0rd0

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> You won't be. You'll merely be stopping it from persisting a messed-up /dev (for example) beyond the next reboot. Having udev recreate /dev at boot is perfectly normal.

 

The Gentoo udev guide states:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo will use udev but keep a static /dev so that you will never have any missing device nodes. The Gentoo init scripts won't run the devfsd daemon and will deactivate devfs when you boot up.
> 
> But if you are a die-hard and want to run a udev-only, no-tweaked system as is intended by the udev development (including the difficulties of missing device nodes because udev doesn't support them yet), by all means, read on 

 

I realise things may have changed since this doc was written, but I know very little of udev so I'm lothe to start disabling things unless I really have to.  Having read through this thread, I seem to have a pretty good setup (No crashing, freezing, etc).  I'll try an update first, failing that its on to VinzC's suggestion.  

Thanks for the advice Paul, its always good to know where others stand before taking a step which could potentially munch an install.

----------

## m0rd0

Just updated to udev70-r1 and its fixed the cdrom group issue I was having.  Haven't actually ripped or burnt anything yet (Its 2:30am and I cant be bothered testing it) but I can run cdparanoia -vB and get the same output I would with root.  I'll try to burn something tomorrow, I'll let you know if I run into any other problems.

----------

## m0rd0

So the updating of udev did the job, I can burn CD's as a user without any problems using gnome baker.  Nice to finally have that working.  Next project is a bit of a change, I'd like to get my system to load the ipw2200 module and turn on the wi-fi LED when i press Fn + F2.  I've had a look at the setkeycodes documentation but haven't really been able to make any progress with it. Any ideas?

I'm obviously going to have to script the module loading and LED switching, but that shouldn't be a problem.

----------

## VinzC

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

> So the updating of udev did the job, I can burn CD's as a user without any problems using gnome baker.  Nice to finally have that working.  Next project is a bit of a change, I'd like to get my system to load the ipw2200 module and turn on the wi-fi LED when i press Fn + F2.  I've had a look at the setkeycodes documentation but haven't really been able to make any progress with it. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm obviously going to have to script the module loading and LED switching, but that shouldn't be a problem.

 

If you can manage to just have module ipw2200 load/unload when you press Fn+F2 you've got it. Putting the LED on is this:

```
echo "1" >> "/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:03:03.0/led"
```

Put that code into a postup() function to light the LED whenever your Wireless card is associated with an access point and has got its IP address - this is how I did. The only way to put the LED off is to unload ipw2200. Be warned that the LED code might result in instability in some cases. Don't know which ones exactly but this is what the devs say about that.

----------

## m0rd0

 *Quote:*   

> If you can manage to just have module ipw2200 load/unload when you press Fn+F2 you've got it

 

Yeah, I've already had the LED working and turning off with the module unload.  No instability that I've noticed.  I'm just trying to resolved the keycode resulting in a script being run.  What I want is a system that'll work whether I'm in X or just hacking away on the command line.  Any pointers on where to start?  I remember someone working on getting the CDROM draw to eject on the function button press, don't think it actually ended up happening.

I'll do some digging over my lunch break tomorrow and re-read some of the earlier posts on here, but if anyone's got any suggestions please let me know.

----------

## seppelrockt

A GREAT SUCCESS!

With kernel 2.6.15-rc2 Everything works here: burning, ripping, ... All that without the PATA stuff in the kernel, only managed by libata and piix and no further beside the libata.atapi_enabled=1. Let's hope this is finaly done for the 2.6.15 release! What a great day  :Cool: 

----------

## m0rd0

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> A GREAT SUCCESS!
> 
> With kernel 2.6.15-rc2 Everything works here: burning, ripping, ... All that without the PATA stuff in the kernel, only managed by libata and piix and no further beside the libata.atapi_enabled=1. Let's hope this is finaly done for the 2.6.15 release! What a great day 

 

Glad to hear it's all working for you.  So does that mean you have everything working now, or just the CD / DVD issues you were having?  I have yet to try suspend but its something I'd love to have, even if its just suspend to RAM.  Here's what I have left to get working:

1) ipw2200 module loading and WI-FI LED turned on with Fn+F2 key press - Currently being worked on

2) Suspend2 - Pref suspend to RAM

3) Be able to use the monitor out port for presentations / split screen

I know earlier posts managed to get Suspend2 working to some extent, I'll have to go back and re-read.  Think I'll upgrade to 2.6.14 before I do anything on that front.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> A GREAT SUCCESS!
> 
> With kernel 2.6.15-rc2 Everything works here: burning, ripping, ... All that without the PATA stuff in the kernel, only managed by libata and piix and no further beside the libata.atapi_enabled=1. Let's hope this is finaly done for the 2.6.15 release! What a great day 

 

Glad to hear it  :Smile:  (well, forums don't shout that much, I know; that's just for the image of it)

Have you patched your kernel for fbsplash? or do you run plain Vanilla without any other feature? Surprisingly enough splash is displayed in the middle of the process even though no FBSPLASH support exist.

The kernel loads and initializes plain text *but* using my laptop's full resolution - I didn't have to do anything but tick VESA support. Note I've been used to that feature since (I think) kernel 2.6.12. It also seems 2.6.15* now handle ipw2200 led, which I'm pleased to see. Finally mounted drives apear on Gnome's desktop even with /etc/init.d/hald started, which wasn't true even with 2.6.14.

I still have to get my touchpad work for I haven't tested it yet with that kernel.

I also think my kernel panic messages are gone (I hope so). Hope I get back in the race soon.  :Cool: 

----------

## seppelrockt

@ VinzC: The success was just about the CD/DVD thingy, but I sounds like we will get all the other little things solved soon, cause everybody is working in an other area right now. I will test the LED things later. Also regard my earlier post about _basic_ VGA out functions working with the xorg.conf that I have posted (limited to clone with 2x 1024x768 atm) - just in case you missed it. With regard to shouting in the forum, well - I do NOT do that very often, just in very special situations (and edit the post a day later  :Wink: ).

EDIT: My reason to post was that I found a tool called sdparm in portage that is the scsi equivalent to - guess what: hdparm and might be helpful to some degree.

EDIT2: Yes my kernel is plain vanilla without any patches - I am not quite sure but the fbsplash stuff is only needed for the background images of the console - I don' t use them. I have a "silent" boot splash but when pressing F2 I am back on the "text on black background" console. And no, I don't use SUSPEND of any kind atm - but I am interessted in  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> With regard to shouting in the forum, well - I do NOT do that very often, just in very special situations (and edit the post a day later ).

 

Oh, that... it was just a little pint of - missed - humour. I was not refering to the large font you used but only to my word "hear" instead of "read". It's just that forums are silent - in general  :Very Happy:  . You know I'm a bit tired at the moment so I hope you don't mind my lame humour attempts  :Wink: . Having a 1-month-old little baby doesn't help sleep that much at night...

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I have a "silent" boot splash but when pressing F2 I am back on the "text on black background" console.

 

So do I. That's what I meant. Kernel support for fbsplash seems useful only to get the splash image fade in and remain on text consoles. The silent splash and progress bar seem to be processed by user-space code if I'm right.

While we're in: I seem to have a little problem with the touchpad and kernel 2.6.15 series. My usual xorg settings prevented X from starting; it told me it could not query/iniatialize Synaptics hardware. Did you experience the same with Xorg 7.0 - I'm still with 6.8.99.15?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   With regard to shouting in the forum, well - I do NOT do that very often, just in very special situations (and edit the post a day later ). 
> 
> Oh, that... it was just a little pint of - missed - humour. I was not refering to the large font you used but only to my word "hear" instead of "read". It's just that forums are silent - in general  . You know I'm a bit tired at the moment so I hope you don't mind my lame humour attempts . Having a 1-month-old little baby doesn't help sleep that much at night...

 

After reading it again I got it - it was not your bad humour but, well ... sometimes things get lost when you translate something humourous from English to German - at least when you do it wrong  :Shocked:  Congratulations to/for [please choose the correct here] for your baby! I wouldn't even mind if you do not post that frequently in the Gentoo forum in this case  :Smile: .

The sad thing is, I don't know why the CD/DVD worked in the morning but now it doesn't anymore! Strange!Last edited by seppelrockt on Tue Nov 22, 2005 10:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> While we're in: I seem to have a little problem with the touchpad and kernel 2.6.15 series. My usual xorg settings prevented X from starting; it told me it could not query/iniatialize Synaptics hardware. Did you experience the same with Xorg 7.0 - I'm still with 6.8.99.15?

 

No problems here so far. For Xorg 7.0 I had to do a symlink cause Xorgs module path has changed to /usr/lib/xorg/modules:

```
ln -s /usr/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
```

But that was Xorg related and I didn't get any probs when I switched to kernel 2.6.15-rcX.

----------

## amaroc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> While we're in: I seem to have a little problem with the touchpad and kernel 2.6.15 series. My usual xorg settings prevented X from starting; it told me it could not query/iniatialize Synaptics hardware. Did you experience the same with Xorg 7.0 - I'm still with 6.8.99.15?

 

Note that I had the same problem as well. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2884666-highlight-.html#2884666 Would be really interesting whether X.org 7 is needed to solve this issue. I'm currently still using 2.6.13-suspend2-r4 and 6.8.99.15 and don't want to update _both_ kernel and X. So, if you could get 2.6.15 and 6.8.99 working please post.

Thanks

----------

## VinzC

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> Note that I had the same problem as well. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2884666-highlight-.html#2884666

 

Are you sure about the post # ? It's a jump to page 20 of current topic...

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> Would be really interesting whether X.org 7 is needed to solve this issue. I'm currently still using 2.6.13-suspend2-r4 and 6.8.99.15 and don't want to update _both_ kernel and X. So, if you could get 2.6.15 and 6.8.99 working please post.

 

Sure. But I'd rather switch to version 7 if I can't figure that out.

----------

## amaroc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *amaroc wrote:*   Note that I had the same problem as well. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2884666-highlight-.html#2884666 
> 
> Are you sure about the post # ? It's a jump to page 20 of current topic...

 

Sorry for any misunderstanding - I only wanted to mention that I had the same problem with the synaptics driver and 2.6.15_rc1. I didn't want to quote the text - therefore the link.

----------

## VinzC

Ah, ok. I overlooked your sentence

 *Quote:*   

> But I had some problems with X and the touchpad.

 

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> While we're in: I seem to have a little problem with the touchpad and kernel 2.6.15 series. My usual xorg settings prevented X from starting; it told me it could not query/iniatialize Synaptics hardware.

 

Problem solved:

HOWTO get synaptics touchpad working on 2.6.0

2.6.15-rc1 and Alps/Synaptics touchpad

In one word, 2.6.15-rc2 is frankly worth the trip.

----------

## raf

I see a lot of people have suspend to disk working here which is great. I didn't have any problems getting suspend to disk swsup2 working at all, howerver I find my system is slower after a suspend-resume cycle. This is reporducible every time. I have no errors or warnings, top doesn't show any memory hogs, yet the system responsiveness is a lot slower!

Has anyone else noticed this?

----------

## VinzC

 *raf wrote:*   

> I see a lot of people have suspend to disk working here which is great. I didn't have any problems getting suspend to disk swsup2 working at all, howerver I find my system is slower after a suspend-resume cycle. This is reporducible every time. I have no errors or warnings, top doesn't show any memory hogs, yet the system responsiveness is a lot slower!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?

 

I think yes in the early times I tried SS2. I don't remember if it was ever cured. I did only succeed once but with a text console on i6k. That's all I have to say about that unfortunately.

----------

## VinzC

I seem to have many troubles with ipw2200, i.e. I start to get error messages "Firmware error detected. Restaring" after a while of continuous usage; the wireless network is also down. After a certain amount of time, these errors occur randomly but frequently.

I have noticed that problem occurs after a while as the link is properly loaded. I don't get disconnected when the link is almost idle - at least I didn't notice yet.

I've sometimes succeeded in restarting the network connection by running the following command:

```
ipwconfig eth1 essid <my ESSID> key <my AP wep key>
```

But others I have to restart /etc/init.d/net.eth1. Now I have disabled WiFi the hard way (RF kill switch) as I'm fed up.

I'm running kernel 2.6.15-rc2 (Vanilla). Has anyone experienced the same problems? And is there a possible fix?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I seem to have many troubles with ipw2200, i.e. I start to get error messages "Firmware error detected. Restaring" after a while of continuous usage; the wireless network is also down. After a certain amount of time, these errors occur randomly but frequently.
> 
> I have noticed that problem occurs after a while as the link is properly loaded. I don't get disconnected when the link is almost idle - at least I didn't notice yet.
> 
> I've sometimes succeeded in restarting the network connection by running the following command:
> ...

 

The inbuild ipw2200 / ieee80211 stuff form kernel 2.6.15-rcX didn't work for me either (but I had different error messages). I finaly didn't compile them in the kernel but use the ebuilds and now it works.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> The inbuild ipw2200 / ieee80211 stuff form kernel 2.6.15-rcX didn't work for me either (but I had different error messages). I finaly didn't compile them in the kernel but use the ebuilds and now it works.

 

That's what thrills me a bit for I had almost the same problems with ipw2200-1.0.8 and firmware 2.4, especially module panics...

----------

## amaroc

Hi,

as promised earlier I wanted to report the results with newer kernel than 2.6.13-suspend2-r4.

- vanilla 2.6.15_rc1 

- patches from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/kernel-2.6.15/

- kernel boot-parameter "libata.atapi_enabled=1"

- evdev as a module (thx to VinzC to find out)

- no built-in ipw2200 stuff - 1.0.8 from portage

- vbetool 0.4-1 (portage's 0.3 doesn't run w/ 2.6.15xx)

The results are:

- suspend to ram: OK (~4sec to suspend, ~5sec to resume) 

- cdrecord, cdrdao & cdparanoia: OK

- X.org 6.8.99: OK

- (built-in) suspend to disk: FAILED 

- VESA console: FAILED

Now I've got suspend to ram working and it seems to be more reliable than suspend(2) to disk w/ 2.6.13. I had no issues for some days what is different to the suspend to disk I've used before (crashed about once a week). And the CD/DVD is now working correctly as well.

Because I prefer suspend to ram rather than suspend to disk I can live with the lack of the 2nd. Hopefully suspend2 will do the job someday correctly. 

The non-working vesa-console is also a little step back - but X works in native resolution and I do not really need the vt text-console in hi-res anymore.

Notes: 

- I've tried vanilla 2.6.15_rc1+rc2 w/o patches and both failed to resume from suspend to ram like 2.6.13

- 2.6.15_rc2 worked with the built-in ipw2200, but I hesitated to patch it like rc1 because of some differences I've seen in relevant files,

Cheers

----------

## leo2k

hello,

i've got the problem that the output of 'cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info' is wrong. it looks like this:

```
Inspiron6000 ~ # cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info 

present:                 yes

design capacity:         7200 mAh

last full capacity:      6722 mAh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          11100 mV

design capacity warning: 720 mAh

design capacity low:     218 mAh

capacity granularity 1:  72 mAh

capacity granularity 2:  72 mAh

model number:            DELL D55515

serial number:           661

battery type:            LION

OEM info:                SMP-PA
```

some problem on state

```
Inspiron6000 ~ # cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state 

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            1972 mA

remaining capacity:      4526 mAh

present voltage:         11510 mV
```

anyone an idea how to fix this?

```
Inspiron6000 ~ # uname -a 

Linux Inspiron6000 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 #11 Wed Nov 30 21:55:26 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

leo

----------

## VinzC

What's wrong in there? The only thing that I notice is the nominal capacity of your battery is less than the factory "setting". It's not that surprising and it means your battery is slightly dropping off its capacity.

You can [partly] restore it by achieving a series of full charge/discharge cycles. Hint: never leave your laptop on mains all the time but plug the power cable off once a day and let the battery discharge completely before plugging back the cable. Otherwise the capacity will slowly decrease until the battery is destroyed.

This is what I always do. For instance my old laptop's battery was no less than 80% of its initial capacity after 3 years.

----------

## leo2k

nonono, the battery is ok. it runs about 6hrs on battery every day on campus. it's not only the capacity value wich is wrong. especially the "present rate"-value is wrong.

i need these values to see how long my battery will go up until now.

anyone else this 'bug'?

leo

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   I seem to have many troubles with ipw2200, i.e. I start to get error messages "Firmware error detected. Restaring" after a while of continuous usage; the wireless network is also down. After a certain amount of time, these errors occur randomly but frequently.
> 
> I have noticed that problem occurs after a while as the link is properly loaded. I don't get disconnected when the link is almost idle - at least I didn't notice yet.
> 
> I've sometimes succeeded in restarting the network connection by running the following command:
> ...

 

It looks like rc3 fixes these problems. I have compiled and booted 2.6.15_rc3 and I worked the whole day without any single connection drop. A new Hope!

...

 :Wink: 

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It looks like rc3 fixes these problems. I have compiled and booted 2.6.15_rc3 and I worked the whole day without any single connection drop. A new Hope!

 

Hey VinzC, can you do me a favour and plug a USB stick or something in and watch the dmesg output of kernel 2.6.15-rc3? I get a lot of errors when I do this on *-RC3 and the USB stick can not be mounted. Know I am not sure whether it's kernel RC3 who is to blame or my KDE update with HAL enabled (I suspect the former)... Note that Linux just relased a RC4 because he said "RC3 was not so good".

----------

## amaroc

Hi leo,

```
design capacity:         7200 mAh

last full capacity:      6722 mAh
```

says that your battery has some aging effect already -  about 7% capacity loss.

```
present rate:            1972 mA

remaining capacity:      4526 mAh
```

tells you that the laptop draws about 2A from your battery. By taking the (correct) capacity there would be about 2 hours working left (about 60%).

As VinzC has written already - there seems to be nothing really wrong (except the capacity loss). 

 *VincZ wrote:*   

> You can [partly] restore it by achieving a series of full charge/discharge cycles.

 

However, I would not suggest to do so. The battery here is a Li-Ion-type where lifetime is limited mainly by charging/discharging cycles and temperature. The second is the reason that you should not permanently run your laptop from main as suggested already. An almost fully charged battery has a higher battery voltage and therefore generates more heating internally - and that's what the battery don't like. The best would be to have the battery cool and almost empty - but that's not the real use-case, isn't it?

Just in case you don't believe /proc/acpi/battery - check the led indicator of your battery - it should somehow display the same (I guess 3 LEDs light for the case above)

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Hey VinzC, can you do me a favour and plug a USB stick or something in and watch the dmesg output of kernel 2.6.15-rc3? I get a lot of errors when I do this on *-RC3 and the USB stick can not be mounted. Know I am not sure whether it's kernel RC3 who is to blame or my KDE update with HAL enabled (I suspect the former)...

 

Sure, my friend:

```
Dec  2 10:34:08 solo usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Dec  2 10:34:08 solo scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec  2 10:34:08 solo usb-storage: device found at 5

Dec  2 10:34:08 solo usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Dec  2 10:34:13 solo Vendor: I0MEGA    Model: UMni512MB*IOM2K4  Rev: 1.01

Dec  2 10:34:13 solo Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Dec  2 10:34:13 solo SCSI device sdb: 1024000 512-byte hdwr sectors (524 MB)

Dec  2 10:34:13 solo sdb: Write Protect is off

Dec  2 10:34:13 solo sdb: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

Dec  2 10:34:13 solo sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

Dec  2 10:34:13 solo SCSI device sdb: 1024000 512-byte hdwr sectors (524 MB)

Dec  2 10:34:13 solo sdb: Write Protect is off

Dec  2 10:34:13 solo sdb: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

Dec  2 10:34:13 solo sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

Dec  2 10:34:14 solo sdb: sdb1

Dec  2 10:34:14 solo sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

Dec  2 10:34:14 solo sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Dec  2 10:34:14 solo usb-storage: device scan complete

Dec  2 10:34:14 solo scsi.agent[14494]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb5/5-5/5-5:1.0/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0
```

Note I didn't have any errors with 2.6.15.x. Are you sure about your USB key in turn? Sometimes the easiest explanation is the best one.

 *Quote:*   

> Note that Linux just relased a RC4 because he said "RC3 was not so good".

 

Already? Wow. Let's go for it then  :Smile: 

----------

## leo2k

ou guys, it was my fault. just recognized that this output mean mAh. my old notebook has the output in mWh. imo thats not perfect, but what should i do?  :Smile: 

thanks for your efforts.

now i have to see what i've done to my kernel. since the recompile yesterday it doesn't boot anymore.

leo

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   Hey VinzC, can you do me a favour and plug a USB stick or something in and watch the dmesg output of kernel 2.6.15-rc3? I get a lot of errors when I do this on *-RC3 and the USB stick can not be mounted. Know I am not sure whether it's kernel RC3 who is to blame or my KDE update with HAL enabled (I suspect the former)... 
> 
> Sure, my friend:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Indead you were right (ones again  :Wink: ) and the partition on the stick was corrupted. I first thought I have lost this great pice of hardware (2Gig Flash RAM, Ogg Vorbis Player) but managed to reformated it by reflashing the firmware <PUUH>.

And for the new kernel 2.6.15-rc4 the inbuild ipw2200 / ieee80211 is finaly working for me - as does HAL/DBUS in KDE 3.5. The KDE guys did I nice integration so that e.g. USB devices appear in Konqui but are NOT automounted - even if they are NOT in the fstab. I hate automounting, but now manual mounting is as easy as clicking on the icon.

----------

## amaroc

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> - vanilla 2.6.15_rc1 
> 
> - patches from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/kernel-2.6.15/
> 
> - kernel boot-parameter "libata.atapi_enabled=1"
> ...

 

Update:

- latest kernel 2.6.15-rc5

- built-in ipw2200

- vbetool 0.5 from portage

- latest patchset http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/kernel-2.6.15/

- vesa-tng-patch http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/archive/vesafb-tng-1.0-rc1-r3-2.6.15-rc1.patch

- 855resolution called after resume-from-disk

In addition to the results above, both suspend-to-disk and hires-vesa-vc are working now. No issues anymore.

----------

## VinzC

Did you use software suspend 2 [patch]? or just the software suspend options in vanilla sources 2.6.15-rc5 with the patches you indicated?

----------

## amaroc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Did you use software suspend 2 [patch]? or just the software suspend options in vanilla sources 2.6.15-rc5 with the patches you indicated?

 it's kernel's swsusp, configured and called via hibernate-script . I had suspend2 running with 2.6.13 so only some small adaptations to the hibernate.conf have been necessary.

My kernel config is very likely to this .config. It differs only in:

- Intel vs ATI

- vesa-tng

- NLS

- more built-in drivers rather then modules -> except "evdev" - you know  :Wink: 

Cheers

----------

## VinzC

Great  :Smile:  . I thought only SS2 was working properly and built-in SS was really abandonned. Would you mind posting both your hibernate and suspend to RAM config files?

----------

## amaroc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Great  . I thought only SS2 was working properly and built-in SS was really abandonned. Would you mind posting both your hibernate and suspend to RAM config files?

 

Sure. I've stripped all comments though:

hibernate.conf

```
UseSysfsPowerState disk

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 4

HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

OnResume 99 /etc/init.d/855resolution restart

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

EnableVbetool yes

RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

SwitchToTextMode yes
```

You'll get 855resolution complaining about restarting a boot service, however I guess it's more consistent not to call <855resolution mode resolution> directly. If you didn't need 855resolution so far you can skip this line anyway.

ram.conf

```
UseSysfsPowerState mem

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 4

HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

EnableVbetool yes

RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

SwitchToTextMode yes
```

Cheers

----------

## VinzC

Great  :Smile:  . I'm going to try it as soon as possible. Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

 :Crying or Very sad:  I've tried the patches about libata and swsuspend on my current kernel - 2.6.15_rc4. I've put the laptop into hibernate from GDM and it went ok. However when I resumed the screen turned black just when Xorg re-started (or was restored). This is as usual and I never could get any further.

The screen remains black even after playing - on a blind console - with vbetest (set video mode). Fortunately the keyboard responds and I can still Ctrl+Alt+Del to reboot or SSH from a remote machine - which means the built-in ipw2200 driver resumed properly.

Note I didn't use your kernel config and i915 is compiled into the kernel, not as a module.

Any idea?

----------

## amaroc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  I've tried the patches about libata and swsuspend on my current kernel - 2.6.15_rc4. I've put the laptop into hibernate from GDM and it went ok. However when I resumed the screen turned black just when Xorg re-started (or was restored). This is as usual and I never could get any further.
> 
> The screen remains black even after playing - on a blind console - with vbetest (set video mode). Fortunately the keyboard responds and I can still Ctrl+Alt+Del to reboot or SSH from a remote machine - which means the built-in ipw2200 driver resumed properly.
> 
> Note I didn't use your kernel config and i915 is compiled into the kernel, not as a module.
> ...

 

This doesn't sound so bad.

1st you should find out what "turned black" does really mean. It's either the backlight that didn't switched on or the screen has not been initialised correctly. If you still can see some light - means black is dark grey - than I guess there is more to do (modules, console, etc.). 

So I assume that only your backlight is off. You can try to switch it on/off via

```
vbetool dpms on

vbetool dpms off
```

If this works correctly you should call

```
hibernate-ram ; vbetool dpms on
```

or

```
hibernate ; vbetool dpms on
```

 from a console. 

Please report.

Cheers

EDIT: Please do not use any vga=0x3... or video=... right now. It is likely to make problems.

----------

## VinzC

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> This doesn't sound so bad.
> 
> 1st you should find out what "turned black" does really mean. It's either the backlight that didn't switched on or the screen has not been initialised correctly.

 

I mean the screen is turned off, no backlight, no display. It turns off when X starts. The screen is in the same state as if I had turned off the computer.

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> So I assume that only your backlight is off. You can try to switch it on/off via
> 
> ```
> vbetool dpms on
> 
> ...

 

I already did that but no way. However I'll try again, maybe I mistyped something.

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> EDIT: Please do not use any vga=0x3... or video=... right now. It is likely to make problems.

 

Huh? Then I probably won't be able to use my screen's full resolution on consoles - 1680x1050  :Sad:  . But it works without X however: I saw the resume steps until X started. Do you think VESAFB messes with X then (since they both use VESA, I presume)?

----------

## amaroc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *amaroc wrote:*   1st you should find out what "turned black" does really mean.  
> 
> I mean the screen is turned off, no backlight, no display. It turns off when X starts. The screen is in the same state as if I had turned off the computer. 

  Would be better to try w/o X first. Once it works from a console it's much easier to have the videostate restored in X correctly.

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *amaroc wrote:*   You can try to switch it on/off via
> 
> ```
> vbetool dpms on
> 
> ...

 You might have tried vbemode, vgamode, post - they all do not help at all dpms on/off is your friend...

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *amaroc wrote:*   EDIT: Please do not use any vga=0x3... or video=... right now. It is likely to make problems. 
> 
> Huh? Then I probably won't be able to use my screen's full resolution on consoles - 1680x1050  . But it works without X however: I saw the resume steps until X started. Do you think VESAFB messes with X then (since they both use VESA, I presume)?

 

To have both hires console and suspend you need definitely vesa-tng. Any "vga=0x..." did not work for me. intelfb failed as well. As mentioned earlier, plesae try from a plain console with 80x25 and w/o X first. Once this is OK, you can try vesa-tng (e.g. video=vesafb:1024x768@60). Good luck.

----------

## VinzC

Apart from suspend2disk, did anyone in this [long] thread notice this boot PCI: error message Failed to allocate I/O resource #7:1000@10000?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Apart from suspend2disk, did anyone in this [long] thread notice this boot PCI: error message Failed to allocate I/O resource #7:1000@10000?

 

Yes, me too! I noticed this error message since 2.6.14 (but I skipped 2.6.13 so maybe it was there, too). With the 2.6.15-rcX it's still there ...

----------

## sigix

Have installed gentoo on dell inspiron 6000

after installation reboot, keyboard is not working...

what to configure i have keymaps='us' in /etc/config/keymaps

----------

## VinzC

 *sigix wrote:*   

> Have installed gentoo on dell inspiron 6000
> 
> after installation reboot, keyboard is not working...

 

What do you mean by "not working"?

What you type does not correspond to what appears on screen

You type but no character is echoed on screen

 *sigix wrote:*   

> what to configure i have keymaps='us' in /etc/config/keymaps

 

There is no /etc/config so I assume you're talking about /etc/conf.d/keymaps instead.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   Apart from suspend2disk, did anyone in this [long] thread notice this boot PCI: error message Failed to allocate I/O resource #7:1000@10000? 
> 
> Yes, me too! I noticed this error message since 2.6.14 (but I skipped 2.6.13 so maybe it was there, too). With the 2.6.15-rcX it's still there ...

 

That's reassuring... I've tried putting PS2_MOUSE as a module (I thought it might be due to evdev not being loaded yet when PS2_MOUSE is initialized), patching acpi/scan.c but no way. Maybe we should file a bug for that unless done already?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*    *VinzC wrote:*   Apart from suspend2disk, did anyone in this [long] thread notice this boot PCI: error message Failed to allocate I/O resource #7:1000@10000? 
> 
> Yes, me too! I noticed this error message since 2.6.14 (but I skipped 2.6.13 so maybe it was there, too). With the 2.6.15-rcX it's still there ... 
> 
> That's reassuring... I've tried putting PS2_MOUSE as a module (I thought it might be due to evdev not being loaded yet when PS2_MOUSE is initialized), patching acpi/scan.c but no way. Maybe we should file a bug for that unless done already?

 

Ahhh, following the link you provided, I noticed that you dived in the problem a little further. Filling a bug report (for the linux kernel?) is indead a good idea. The only alternative that comes in my mind would be studding the changelogs in git between the last "unaffected" kernel version and the one that brought the problem the first time. 

I think we can do both. Do you have an account to fill bugs on kernel.org? I don't! And can you tell me (maybe check again) which kernel was the last that worked for you? For me it was 2.6.12.5 - cause I switched directly from this version to 2.6.14.

EDIT: Good news: the latest udev-077-r2 handles the permissions for the CD-ROM drive right out of the box - no more 10-local-rules needed!

----------

## amaroc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Apart from suspend2disk, did anyone in this [long] thread notice this boot PCI: error message Failed to allocate I/O resource #7:1000@10000?

 

I only wanted to confirm that the message appears here as well. I read from some other threads that it happens with >=2.6.13, therefore I did not check other kernel variants myself. 

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> ... I've tried putting PS2_MOUSE as a module (I thought it might be due to evdev not being loaded yet when PS2_MOUSE is initialized), patching acpi/scan.c but no way. Maybe we should file a bug for that unless done already?

 

I had some resume problems with psmouse as a module. I had to switch to a console and back to X to get the mouse running again. However, I don't know if it's related.  

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> ...which kernel was the last that worked for you? For me it was 2.6.12.5 - cause I switched directly from this version to 2.6.14.

 

Note, 2.6.15-rc5 runs here really stable for some days - a lot of suspend/resumes included.

----------

## sigix

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *sigix wrote:*   Have installed gentoo on dell inspiron 6000
> 
> after installation reboot, keyboard is not working... 
> 
> What do you mean by "not working"?
> ...

 

yes, right

touch pad and keyboard are not working after installation reboot.

No echo, no action,

here is my  kernel .config file

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.11

# Sat Dec 10 16:48:28 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_NAMES is not set

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING=y

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

# CONFIG_EISA_NAMES is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

#

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL=y

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_53C700_IO_MAPPED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280_1040=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_BT_CMTP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_ULTRA32=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_ZNET=m

CONFIG_SEEQ8005=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_LNE390=m

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_NE3210=m

CONFIG_ES3210=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_2BUFF_MODE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

CONFIG_SKISA=m

CONFIG_PROTEON=m

CONFIG_ABYSS=m

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=m

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR=m

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

CONFIG_COSA=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST=y

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=y

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=y

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=y

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=y

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=y

#

# X.25/LAPB support is disabled

#

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

CONFIG_PC300=m

CONFIG_PC300_MLPPP=y

CONFIG_N2=m

CONFIG_C101=m

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_COUNT=24

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SDLA=m

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

#

# Active AVM cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

#

# Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT=m

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461X=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDDLER is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

CONFIG_DTLK=m

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_CADET=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON=m

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON_PROC_FS is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX=m

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

#

# USB Host-to-Host Cables

#

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

#

# Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS is not set

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

#

# InfiniBand support

#

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

#

# XFS support

#

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=m

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

CONFIG_RXRPC=m

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=y

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## VinzC

At first glance, you should remove 4K stacks and SMP as your Dell Inspiron has only one CPU. Hyperthreading is not enabled on these kinds of laptops I think - at least on mine Windows Task Manager shows only one CPU graph. As for NLS options you probably won't need all these. I have selected these ones:

```
$ zegrep -i "^config_nls" /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y
```

I'll update this post in time.

EDIT: you can try my kernel configuration file. Mind that it's about most recent kernels (Vanilla sources) and yours is a bit "old" (2.6.11). Backup your current config in your home directory then copy mine into /usr/src/linux and rename it into .config. Finally run make oldconfig from /usr/src/linux. You'll be prompted several times; you may answer the default choices (i.e. press Enter).

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> ... which kernel was the last that worked for you? For me it was 2.6.12.5 - cause I switched directly from this version to 2.6.14.

 

Erm... not accurately. I think that error didn't come along with 2.6.12 series that I tried - I tried so many kernels, Vanilla, Suspend2, Gentoo between 2.6.12 and 2.6.15; I can't count how many tries. I don't remember if it also occurred with gentoo-sources-2.6.14 series however.

Currently I'm only using vanilla sources, no more suspend2 or Gentoo since they do not yet include 2.6.15 features. I've even removed other kernel sources fromt he disk so I'll have to reinstall/recompile to tell you exactly. But I think we can trust the one who's noticed the message comes with kernels 2.6.13  :Smile:  .

I'll take some time to file a bug into Gentoo's database. I think I have an account.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> EDIT: Good news: the latest udev-077-r2 handles the permissions for the CD-ROM drive right out of the box - no more 10-local-rules needed!

 

Good news indeed.

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I'll take some time to file a bug into Gentoo's database.

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115075

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   I'll take some time to file a bug into Gentoo's database. 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115075

 

OK - I thought this should go directly to kernel.org bug tracking but at least nobody complained about your bug in b.g.o ! Let's see what happends.

EDIT: Another good news! hdparm -I /dev/sda works now with vanilla-sources-2.6.15_rc5! We are getting closer ...

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> OK - I thought this should go directly to kernel.org bug tracking but at least nobody complained about your bug in b.g.o ! Let's see what happends.

 

Well, we're Gentooers after all and our kernel bug trackers will be smart enough to pass the bug upstream if necessary  :Smile:  .

----------

## VinzC

Ahem... I did passed the bug upstream:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5725

----------

## kerynitian

Hey guys, I've read through most of this post for help in getting my i6000 working properly.  I've had success with everything I've worked on so far, with the exception of the dvd player.  My problem is slightly different from the previous dvd-rom posts, as I am using the 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 kernel.  The only way I could even get a dvd device was to enable

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

  Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

  SCSI emulation support

If I dont enable these, then I can't find any dvd device, and I've looked all over /dev/ for anything that works.  If I have these options enabled, then I have a device /dev/cdrom which works, but naturally DMA does not work, and dvd playback is essentially unusable.  I can't very change libata.h, as there is no ENABLE_ATAPI, instead the only simliar line I found was:

#undef ATAPI_ENABLE_DMADIR      /* enables ATAPI DMADIR bridge support */

any help with this matter would be most appreciated.

----------

## VinzC

Try booting with kernel argument libata.atapi_enabled=1. Don't enable IDE/ATAPI CDROM nor SCSI emulation.

----------

## kerynitian

thanks for the quick response.  I just tried passing libata.atapi_enable=1 to 2 different kernels at boot, one with ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support and one without.  In both cases, I can't find the dvd-rom device anymore.  It's not in /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd, nor in /dev/sdc or /dev/sr0

any suggestions?

----------

## VinzC

You can try the following command and post the results:

```
dmesg | egrep -i 'attach|scsi'
```

----------

## kerynitian

here's the output of said command:

# dmesg | egrep -i 'attach|scsi'

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

any idea what/where my dvd-rom is?Last edited by kerynitian on Mon Dec 12, 2005 6:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natanoj

I've just created a patch to make the kernel generate key release events to work around the Fn+F[1,2,3,8,10] and Fn+[Up,Down] combinations not generating keyrelease events in hardware. The idea was taken from here: http://www.loria.fr/~thome/d600/ . This way my WM (Fluxbox) can work properly when pressing those keys. Should this be posted on bugs.gentoo.org, or on the kernel.org bugzilla?

The patch:

[code]

--- linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2_1.old/drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.c 2005-12-11 23:53:59.000000000 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2_1/drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.c     2005-12-11 23:56:31.000000000 +0100

@@ -391,6 +391,13 @@            

                default:        

                        value = atkbd->release ? 0 :

                                (1 + (!atkbd->softrepeat && test_bit(atkbd->keycode[code], atkbd->dev.key)));

+                               

+                       if (code >= 0x85 && code <= 0x8b) {

+                         /* Workaround for Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop function keys

+                          *  otherwise there is only a keypress and no keyrelease event

+                          */

+                         value = 3;

+                       }

                        switch (value) {        /* Workaround Toshiba laptop multiple keypress */

                                case 0:

[/code]

----------

## VinzC

 *natanoj wrote:*   

> I've just created a patch to make the kernel generate key release events to work around the Fn+F[1,2,3,8,10] and Fn+[Up,Down] combinations not generating keyrelease events in hardware. The idea was taken from here: http://www.loria.fr/~thome/d600/ . This way my WM (Fluxbox) can work properly when pressing those keys. Should this be posted on bugs.gentoo.org, or on the kernel.org bugzilla?
> 
> The patch:
> 
> [code]
> ...

 

That *is* great! Thanks a lot and respect  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> EDIT: Good news: the latest udev-077-r2 handles the permissions for the CD-ROM drive right out of the box - no more 10-local-rules needed!

 

Right, but there is still no icon on the desktop under Gnome for mounted devices... <sighs/>... -> udev-068-r1!

----------

## 82303

 *kerynitian wrote:*   

> Hey guys, I've read through most of this post for help in getting my i6000 working properly.  I've had success with everything I've worked on so far, with the exception of the dvd player.  My problem is slightly different from the previous dvd-rom posts, as I am using the 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 kernel.  The only way I could even get a dvd device was to enable
> 
> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
> 
>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support
> ...

 

same problem here ... tried loads of things from this and other forums. nothing worked. please help.  :Confused: 

Stefan

----------

## VinzC

 *kerynitian wrote:*   

> here's the output of said command:
> 
> # dmesg | egrep -i 'attach|scsi'
> 
> scsi0 : ata_piix
> ...

 

Here's what I have

```
$ dmesg | egrep -i 'attach|scsi'

SCSI subsystem initialized

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
```

Maybe you can try the latest (unmasked) vanilla-sources, i.e. 2.6.15_rc[45] with my kernel config.

----------

## sigix

ok my issues related to keyboard and touchpad detection were resloved  by using kernel-2.6.12.5

now has any inspiron gentoo user setup the APM or ACPI configuration. ?

----------

## 82303

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe you can try the latest (unmasked) vanilla-sources, i.e. 2.6.15_rc[45] with my kernel config.

 

Hi VinzC,

using vanilla-sources brings no success because the atapi things are exactly the same. 

Stefan

----------

## skroll

 *kerynitian wrote:*   

> thanks for the quick response.  I just tried passing libata.atapi_enable=1 to 2 different kernels at boot, one with ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support and one without.  In both cases, I can't find the dvd-rom device anymore.  It's not in /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd, nor in /dev/sdc or /dev/sr0
> 
> any suggestions?

 

Make sure you pass ide1=noprobe to the kernel, if you haven't already.  That's how I have it working on my Inspiron 6000.

----------

## 82303

got the DVD with DMA to work  :Smile: 

my kernel for this looks like this now:

```

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

-----------

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

-----------

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

```

then I edited 

include/linux/libata.h :

#undef ATA_ENABLE_PATA         /* define to enable PATA support in some  * low-level drivers */

to

#define ATA_ENABLE_PATA         /* define to enable PATA support in some * low-level drivers */

then did a "make" and copied the bzImage to /boot and rebooted

Now my DVD drive is /dev/scd0 

I can activate DMA now or even better it's activated automatically now and DVD-movies run like hell  :Wink: 

The only problem I have now is that I can't watch DVD as user out of the box. Okay, I did a "chown root:cdrom /dev/scd0" and "xineing" as user works but I dunno if it's still available after reboot or if udev changes something.

Stefan

----------

## VinzC

 *mrmarbury wrote:*   

> The only problem I have now is that I can't watch DVD as user out of the box. Okay, I did a "chown root:cdrom /dev/scd0" and "xineing" as user works but I dunno if it's still available after reboot or if udev changes something.

 

See my post.

----------

## kerynitian

hey guys,

I tried playing around with passing ide1=noprobe and libata.atapi_enabled=1, however my dmesg is still:

```

dmesg | egrep -i 'attach|scsi'

SCSI subsystem initialized

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

scsi1 : ata_piix

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

```

and I can't seem to find my dvd-rom drive for the life of me.  Thanks for all your help so far.  My scsi section of my kernel config looks the same as mrmarbury's and I've modified include/linux/libata.h in the same way, but to no avail.  here's my dev directory, but nothing will work.

```

# ls -l /dev/* | grep cdrom

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    29,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/aztcd0

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    41,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/bpcd

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    24,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/cdu535

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    30,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/cm206cd0

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    16,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/gscd0

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    24,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/lmscd

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    23,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/mcd

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    20,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/mcdx0

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    20,   1 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/mcdx1

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    20,   2 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/mcdx2

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    20,   3 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/mcdx3

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    20,   4 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/mcdx4

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    17,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/optcd

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    25,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/sbpcd0

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    25,   1 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/sbpcd1

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    25,   2 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/sbpcd2

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    25,   3 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/sbpcd3

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,   0 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd0

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,   1 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd1

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,  10 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd10

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,  11 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd11

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,  12 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd12

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,  13 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd13

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,  14 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd14

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,  15 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd15

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,  16 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd16

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,   2 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd2

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,   3 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd3

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,   4 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd4

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,   5 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd5

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,   6 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd6

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,   7 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd7

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,   8 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd8

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    11,   9 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/scd9

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    18,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/sjcd

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom    15,   0 Jul 26 12:11 /dev/sonycd

```

any ideas?

----------

## VinzC

@kerynitian:

Try setting RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to "no" in /etc/conf.d/rc. You'll see which of these nodes are really created by udev at startup. Most of these are probably unused.

EDIT: have you tried mrmarbury's way?

----------

## kerynitian

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> @kerynitian:
> 
> Try setting RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to "no" in /etc/conf.d/rc. You'll see which of these nodes are really created by udev at startup. Most of these are probably unused.
> 
> EDIT: have you tried mrmarbury's way?

 

I'll try playing around with that now, as after setting device_tarball=no, nothing shows up, so there must not be anything there  :Smile: 

thanks for the quick response

----------

## VinzC

 *kerynitian wrote:*   

> I'll try playing around with that now, as after setting device_tarball=no, nothing shows up, so there must not be anything there 

 

Well, that's normal. You'll get a clearer picture in your /dev tree. That's all it does but at least you won't get any nodes but those that *really* are on your system. The device tree is rebuilt at boot everytime rather than stored in a tarball.

----------

## kerynitian

 *kerynitian wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   @kerynitian:
> 
> Try setting RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to "no" in /etc/conf.d/rc. You'll see which of these nodes are really created by udev at startup. Most of these are probably unused.
> 
> EDIT: have you tried mrmarbury's way? 
> ...

 

After useing your kernel config, VinzC, with 2.6.15_r5, i have still not had any success with the dvd drive.  Man, this is becoming a major pain in the butt.

----------

## VinzC

 *kerynitian wrote:*   

> After useing your kernel config, VinzC, with 2.6.15_r5, i have still not had any success with the dvd drive.  Man, this is becoming a major pain in the butt.

 

You might have to try older kernels then (e.g. 2.6.12 series; Gentoo LiveCD's is 2.6.12 IIRC) if you didn't already. You can also try enabling PATA beforehand, like mrmarbury explained.

It looks like Dell i6k hardware specifications changed since the beginning. Hence your difficulties I think.

----------

## 82303

Hi there,

for all still having SATA/DVD issues ... here's a nice page: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux

----------

## seppelrockt

And again burning works only for root  :Sad:  Is this due to a change in vanilla-sources-2.6.15_rc5 or what? Permissions for /dev/sr0 and /dev/sg1 look OK, rw for group cdrom (yes, I am member of this group). I use k3b with cdrecord.

I have the same problem with rc5 and rc4 - I do not have older kernel versions on this box. Maybe someone else can give cd burning a short try (or e.g. erasing a CD-RW).

```

~ $ dmesg | tail -n 5

Assertion failed! qc->n_elem > 0,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_fill_sg,line=2482

Assertion failed! qc->n_elem > 0,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_fill_sg,line=2482

Assertion failed! qc->n_elem > 0,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_fill_sg,line=2482

Assertion failed! qc->n_elem > 0,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_fill_sg,line=2482

Assertion failed! qc->n_elem > 0,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_fill_sg,line=2482

```

EDIT: OK, part 1 is solved - I forgot that /dev/sg0 (refering to the hard disk!) must be accessable e.g. to group cdrom for burning and this is still not solved my udev. So here my 10-locale-rules are needed again. Will fill a bug against it. Now the dmesg errors do not harm - burning still works!

EDIT2: Filled a bug against udev - your support would be great! Visit the bug report

----------

## sigix

I have installed xine on my system but when movie is played, video quality is very low 

sound is working fine.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> EDIT: OK, part 1 is solved - I forgot that /dev/sg0 (refering to the hard disk!) must be accessable e.g. to group cdrom for burning and this is still not solved my udev. So here my 10-locale-rules are needed again. Will fill a bug against it. Now the dmesg errors do not harm - burning still works!

 

I'm wondering too...

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   EDIT: OK, part 1 is solved - I forgot that /dev/sg0 (refering to the hard disk!) must be accessable e.g. to group cdrom for burning and this is still not solved my udev. So here my 10-locale-rules are needed again. Will fill a bug against it. Now the dmesg errors do not harm - burning still works! 
> 
> I'm wondering too...

 

OK, I will post my ideas in your seperate thread to avoid further blood on this one.

----------

## VinzC

Hey, Gnome guys, have you noticed your Dell multimedia (volume) buttons are now supported in Gnome? I've had a nice surprise when I saw the master volume was off. I then accidentally pressed the leftmost button on my Dell's front panel ("Mute/Unmute") and I saw an OSD little graphics showing master volume state  :Cool:  .

I think this new support was introduced with recent Alsa changes. But I have no clue on when this change was introduced.

EDIT: I think I'm late for I've just tried yesterday my M$ Natural Keyboard multimedia buttons and I saw exactly the same OSD under Gnome 2.10 with the master volume state... Of course I had to reconfigure my keyboard's key bindings but at least that works. So I have absolutely no idea on when and how this got supported.

----------

## masterinferno

Hi everybody,

1- I read the whole thread about X300 and DRI , but I didn't find out the solution..

I emerged the latest xorg 7, GCC 3.4, gentoo-sources-2.6.14 with agpgart, intel-agp, and fglrx modules autoloaded (in this order).

My Xorg.log tells me DRI is successfully loaded, but with glxinfo I still get "Direct Rendering: No" and under Gnome, it crashes the whole laptop (hard reboot needed)... because it uses Glitz/OpenGL/Dri...

2- My Alt & Alt-GR keys don't work, and I think it's a KBD error...

Here is my xorg.conf (it's very very light, because it's very dirty with all comments....)

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Souris" "CorePointer"

   Option  "OffTime"  "5"

#   InputDevice    "Touchpad" "Corepointer"

   InputDevice    "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Clavier"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option       "XkbModel" "dell101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Souris"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "SHMconfig"   "true"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "120"

   Option       "RightEdge" "830"

   Option       "TopEdge" "120"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "650"

   Option       "FingerLow" "14"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "15"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "0"

   Option       "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "20"

   Option       "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.6"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "1.5"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.03"

   Option       "EdgeMotionMinZ" "30"

   Option       "EdgeMotionMaxZ" "160"

   Option       "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "15"

   Option       "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "15"

   Option       "EdgeMotionUseAlways" "0"

   Option       "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option       "LeftRightScrolling" "0"

   Option       "CircularScrolling" "0"

   Option       "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option       "CircScrollTrigger" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Ecran"

   HorizSync    31.5-100

   VertRefresh  30-90

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon X300 Mobility"

   Driver      "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon X300 Mobility"

   Monitor    "Ecran"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

3- Under Gnome, I can use the multimedia keys (play pause, etc..) but Vol+ & - affect the Master Volume, not the Headphones one... how can I modify the hotkeys to work with Headphones ?

Thank you for you help (in French forum I got no answers..  :Crying or Very sad: )

----------

## VinzC

I see 

```
Driver      "vesa"
```

 Are you using VESA driver on purpose or is it an "accident"?

----------

## masterinferno

No i'm using it now because fglrx keeps on crashing...   :Sad: 

Did I forget something important in xorg.conf ? maybe you want my kernel .config ?

For the keyboard problem, when I start Gnome, there is an error message which ask me to run

xprop -root | grep XKB

```
_XKB_RULES_NAMES_BACKUP(STRING) = "base", "pc101", "us", "", ""
```

and gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd

```
 layouts = []

 model = pc105

 overrideSettings = true

 options = []
```

----------

## geekounet

Hello everybody !

I used to ask about how to use the modem in a previous post. Here are my results : you just have to enable CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M in the kernel, and emerge slmodem, and normally it should work. But in fact not, slmodem don't seem to work anymore on the last 2.6 kernels. So, i'm blocked here.

Now, I'm wondering how to use an external screen in 1024x768 resolution mode while I'm in 1280x800 on the LFP ? I have an i915GM graphic card. I will need it for videoprojection at school in a few time.

Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Now, I'm wondering how to use an external screen in 1024x768 resolution mode while I'm in 1280x800 on the LFP ? I have an i915GM graphic card. I will need it for videoprojection at school in a few time.

 

I'm in the same expectations here... I didn't succeed in having a clone with different resolutions. But there are a couple of things I noticed:

Under Windoze cloning forces both devices to the same screen ratio; e.g. if you have a 16/10 screen and want to connect a projector, which image ratio is 4/3, Windows forces the laptop screen at a 4/3 ratio.

All my successful attempts used a 4/3 ratio with projectors, i.e. change your resolution to a 4/3 ratio (1024x768 for instance) and you're done

In other terms, I switch the laptop screen to, say, 1024x768 or 1280x1024 and then Fn+F8 to switch to the external video out. That does work.

----------

## VinzC

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> No i'm using it now because fglrx keeps on crashing...  
> 
> Did I forget something important in xorg.conf ? maybe you want my kernel .config ?

 

No, I don't. Just that I wanted to make sure I understood. But I'm afraid I can't help yet for I neither use Xorg 7 nor have an ATI video card  :Sad:  . All I know is that there are many HOWTOs on ATI included in this forum. Maybe you have tried them all? It's often a matter of try, retry and try again and again...

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Hey, Gnome guys, have you noticed your Dell multimedia (volume) buttons are now supported in Gnome? I've had a nice surprise when I saw the master volume was off. I then accidentally pressed the leftmost button on my Dell's front panel ("Mute/Unmute") and I saw an OSD little graphics showing master volume state  .
> 
> I think this new support was introduced with recent Alsa changes. But I have no clue on when this change was introduced.

 

Any idea how I can use this in KDE? Are you using external ALSA (not from the kernel?). I use the in-kernel ALSA so my version might be a little behind yours and I have to wait until the kernel gets an ALSA update.

P.S. Happy new year to all  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   Hey, Gnome guys, have you noticed your Dell multimedia (volume) buttons are now supported in Gnome? I've had a nice surprise when I saw the master volume was off. I then accidentally pressed the leftmost button on my Dell's front panel ("Mute/Unmute") and I saw an OSD little graphics showing master volume state  .
> 
> I think this new support was introduced with recent Alsa changes. But I have no clue on when this change was introduced. 
> 
> Any idea how I can use this in KDE?

 

Sorry, I have absolutely no idea  :Sad:  . It seems to be Gnome-specific and to use OSD; note I have xosd installed on my system. But it's not a dependency of any other package and I don't know what packages are involved in that feature.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Are you using external ALSA (not from the kernel?).

 

No, just the built-in kernel drivers.

----------

## VinzC

Anyone tried suspend2-2.2-r15 for kernel 2.6.15-rc7? It's not in portage yet but I'm looking forward to seeing it there for I won't downgrade from 2.6.15_rc7  :Razz:  ...

----------

## VinzC

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> No i'm using it now because fglrx keeps on crashing...  
> 
> Did I forget something important in xorg.conf ? maybe you want my kernel .config ?
> 
> For the keyboard problem, when I start Gnome, there is an error message which ask me to run
> ...

 

After I've had more or less the same kind of troubles (i.e. Gnome complains about the keyboard configuration when I open a new connection in a window), I can tell you maybe you could check your keyboard configuration from Gnome Desktop menu > Preferences > Keyboard. Then check and/or change your keyboard layout to something appropriate.

----------

## masterinferno

I've got the same error message when I try to change via gnome-keyboard...

For example, I try to get FR layout, and the message pops up...   :Confused: 

----------

## VinzC

Try commenting out the

```
Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"
```

I don't have it in my xorg.conf for instance.

----------

## masterinferno

Great it worked  :Very Happy: 

And now, what do you think of my third question ? about multimedia keys ? Maybe I should modify an option in Gconf editor ? or a file I could edit ?

----------

## VinzC

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Great it worked  

 

Good  :Smile: 

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> And now, what do you think of my third question ? about multimedia keys ? Maybe I should modify an option in Gconf editor ? or a file I could edit ?

 

I have no idea in fact. All I could see in Gnome Key Bindings was about Master Volume Control... And I don't know yet how one can bind a shell script to a specific key in Gnome. The shell script would call alsamixer for instance and set headphones volume but then you wouldn't be able to see it live... I presume.

----------

## seppelrockt

For the KDE people here I found an easy was to use at least the mute / volume up /volume down keys at the front of the notebook. You simply have to go to the KDE control center and in the keybord layout section you can change the keyboard type to notebook/Dell Inspiron 8xxx (drop down menu in the upper right).

Now you can configure global short cuts for kmix for mute / volume up/down inside kmix by pressing the appropriate buttons for each.

Can somebody help me out in another problem? To solve by screen blanc problem (screen doesn't come back after I shut the lit) I want to assign a script that simply calls "vbetool dpms on" when I press Fn + Esc (or Fn +F1) to bring the screen back. But I do not get keycodes for this keys and don't know how to call a script by key press anyway.

----------

## geekounet

For the multimedia keys, I simply put the following in my xorg.conf in the keyboard section :

```
Option          "XkbModel"      "inspiron"

Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr"

```

The list with the descriptions of the Xkb options values are located in /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst for xorg 7.0 (/usr/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst for xorg 6.8 ). It may be useful to know it.

----------

## VinzC

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> For the multimedia keys, I simply put the following in my xorg.conf in the keyboard section :
> 
> ```
> Option          "XkbModel"      "inspiron"
> 
> ...

 

The "description" file is there but when I wanted to use Option "Model" "inspiron" I got an error message from Gnome (2.12) about a keyboard configuration error. I've had to restore my previous keyboard layout (dell101).

EDIT: Strange I can't succeed in having that error message again  :Very Happy:  . Ok. I've changed XkbModel option to "inspiron" once again, rebooted and removed directory .gconf/desktop/peripherals/keyboard in my home directory and I didn't get any other errors.

Removing the directory is required if you change your keyboard definition from xorg.conf; Gnome will then synchronize its keyboard driver definition in .gconf directory from xorg.conf. If you don't do that you will get a message from Gnome when you log on, which says the keyboard definition in Gnome differs from the one defined in X.

Thanks for the trick.

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Can somebody help me out in another problem? To solve by screen blanc problem (screen doesn't come back after I shut the lit) I want to assign a script that simply calls "vbetool dpms on" when I press Fn + Esc (or Fn +F1) to bring the screen back. But I do not get keycodes for this keys and don't know how to call a script by key press anyway.

 

ACPI is your friend. Simply edit  your /etc/acpi/default.sh

```
set $*

group=${1/\/*/}

action=${1/*\//}

case "$group" in

   button)

      case "$action" in

         power)   

             logger "ACPI action $action: STD"

             hibernate&

            ;;

         sleep)   

             logger "ACPI action $action: STR"

             hibernate-ram &

            ;;

         lid)   

             grep -q open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state && logger "ACPI action: LID OPEN" && vbetool dpms on 

            ;;

         *)   logger "ACPI action $action is not defined"

            ;;

      esac

      ;;

   *)

      logger "ACPI group $group / action $action is not defined"

      ;;

esac
```

I assume that you have configured ACPI  :Wink:  The behaviour is now that the screen goes blank once you close the lid and reduces therefore the current consumption to about 1A. In case of opening the lid the backlight switches on automatically. There is no need to configure any keys for power management anymore. I simply use what's available:

suspend to ram -> Fn+ESC

suspend to disk -> PowerButton

resume -> PowerButton

Note for suspend: I'm using vanilla 2.6.15, latest suspend patches from here and vesa-tng patch from here. The hibernate-script is already somewhere in this thread.

----------

## seppelrockt

EDIT: Thanks amaroc, LID works not with the script. I didn't used acpid before, simply had to emerge it and put the default.sh on the right place (and chmod +x  :Wink: ).

Can somebody tell me how I can find detailed infos about my hard disk from within linux (something like lspci for hard disk). I need the vendor and model string to check whether it is a true SATA drive or an IDE drive with SATA bridge (want to replace the hd soon and reuse it in an external case). Thanks.

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> EDIT: Thanks amaroc, LID works not with the script. I didn't used acpid before, simply had to emerge it and put the default.sh on the right place (and chmod +x ).

 

"not" or "now" - hope it was a typo and the 2nd is true  :Wink: 

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Can somebody tell me how I can find detailed infos about my hard disk from within linux (something like lspci for hard disk). I need the vendor and model string to check whether it is a true SATA drive or an IDE drive with SATA bridge (want to replace the hd soon and reuse it in an external case). Thanks.

 

So far I've learned that it is a parallel IDE-drive behind a SATA-to-IDE bridge. You can retrieve some info via hdparm (here is mine what tells that it is indeed an IDE-drive):

```
i6kgt ~ # hdparm -I /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Hitachi HTS541060G9AT00

        Serial Number:      MPB3PAX5HRLNMM

        Firmware Revision:  MB3OA61A

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  117210240

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  117210240

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       57231 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       60011 MBytes (60 GB)

---snip---
```

Hope this helps.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *amaroc wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   EDIT: Thanks amaroc, LID works not with the script. I didn't used acpid before, simply had to emerge it and put the default.sh on the right place (and chmod +x ). 
> 
> "not" or "now" - hope it was a typo and the 2nd is true 

 

The later - works like a charm  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [quote="seppelrockt"]Can somebody tell me how I can find detailed infos about my hard disk from within linux (something like lspci for hard disk). I need the vendor and model string to check whether it is a true SATA drive or an IDE drive with SATA bridge (want to replace the hd soon and reuse it in an external case). Thanks.

 

So far I've learned that it is a parallel IDE-drive behind a SATA-to-IDE bridge. You can retrieve some info via hdparm (here is mine what tells that it is indeed an IDE-drive):

```
i6kgt ~ # hdparm -I /dev/sda[/quote]

Damn I was so close - just tried  [code]hdparm -i /dev/sda[/code] but only with capital "i" it's working ...

[quote]

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Hitachi HTS541060G9AT00

        Serial Number:      MPB3PAX5HRLNMM

        Firmware Revision:  MB3OA61A

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

[/quote]

Strange - mine is a little different (beside the Manufactor) - look at the used standards:

[code]

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       TOSHIBA MK6026GAX

        Serial Number:      45BC7911T

        Firmware Revision:  PA202D

Standards:

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

        Likely used: 6

[/code]

Are you using hdparm from ~x86?
```

----------

## seppelrockt

 *amaroc wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   EDIT: Thanks amaroc, LID works not with the script. I didn't used acpid before, simply had to emerge it and put the default.sh on the right place (and chmod +x ). 
> 
> "not" or "now" - hope it was a typo and the 2nd is true 

 

The later - works like a charm  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   Can somebody tell me how I can find detailed infos about my hard disk from within linux (something like lspci for hard disk). I need the vendor and model string to check whether it is a true SATA drive or an IDE drive with SATA bridge (want to replace the hd soon and reuse it in an external case). Thanks. 
> 
> So far I've learned that it is a parallel IDE-drive behind a SATA-to-IDE bridge. You can retrieve some info via hdparm (here is mine what tells that it is indeed an IDE-drive):[code]i6kgt ~ # hdparm -I /dev/sda

 

Damn I was so close - just tried  [code]hdparm -i /dev/sda[/code] but only with capital "i" it's working ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ATA device, with non-removable media
> 
>         Model Number:       Hitachi HTS541060G9AT00
> ...

 

Strange - mine is a little different (beside the Manufactor) - look at the used standards:

[code]

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       TOSHIBA MK6026GAX

        Serial Number:      45BC7911T

        Firmware Revision:  PA202D

Standards:

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

        Likely used: 6

[/code]

Are you using hdparm from ~x86?

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ATA device, with non-removable media
> ...

 

I don't think that the drives differ much. Toshiba's 16MB cache give a very little performance benefit compared to the Hitachi's 8MB.  Both are running in ATA-6 mode (what is UDMA-100 IIRC). So the real speed is more or less limited by the drive itself - and both are 5.400rpm. You can try 

```
i6kgt ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2896 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1447.50 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   92 MB in  3.02 seconds =  30.48 MB/sec
```

to test drive and interface. 

Btw - this laptop outperformes my old Athlon XP board w/ SIS-chipset significant. 

The output gives another hint - there will be not much performance benefit from a 7.200rpm disk (40MB/sec?). More memory will do though (30MB vs 1400MB/sec). So, if you plan to upgrade for the sake of performance - you should think about. 

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are you using hdparm from ~x86?

 

No, it's hdparm 5.9. AFAIK - newer versions do add the security options - what is already supported by the BIOS.

----------

## seppelrockt

No, it's not performance but the need of more free space on the drive. I would never put a 7200rpm HD in my notebook cause they are to noisy and hot compared to the 5400rpm ones, which are a good compromise between speed and noise/heat IMHO. But it's a good thing to get rid of the SATA-IDE bridge by buying a REAL SATA drive I think.

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> But it's a good thing to get rid of the SATA-IDE bridge by buying a REAL SATA drive I think.

 

I don't believe that it's possible to use a real SATA-drive. I guess there is only the 44pin-connector available. See here. You should unmount the drive before you buy. If you are lucky than the bridge is inside the housing. If you see the large connector however - you have to buy a parallel hdd. 

In addition, I don't think that the SATA-to-IDE bridge causes the trouble with libata & co.. What I've learned from the kernel-mailing-list is that it's mainly a driver/architecture issue regarding scsi, pata, sata and acpi.

----------

## seppelrockt

Cool, there are now git-sources in portage, that's (obvisiously) the latest kernel source - atm linux-2.6.15-git6.

Regarding the HD you are right - the bridge is outside the enclosure and I would have to further disamble the laptop to remove the bridge. Then I can not simply change the HD anymore cause the SATA connector is justly loosy hanging around ih the laptop and I don't even know if it's cable is long enough.

But I read on the thinkwiki that the IBM laptop HDs that use sata-pata bridges have need a special firmware and if you do not my them directly at IBM respectivly Dell in my case they won't work. But I don't want to by a new HD from Dell, they are to expensive! 

Damn, ... did anybody ever disamble the notebook any further?

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> But I read on the thinkwiki that the IBM laptop HDs that use sata-pata bridges have need a special firmware and if you do not my them directly at IBM respectivly Dell in my case they won't work. But I don't want to by a new HD from Dell, they are to expensive! 
> 
> Damn, ... did anybody ever disamble the notebook any further?

 

You seem to be unstoppable  :Wink:  ...

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> But I read on the thinkwiki that the IBM laptop HDs that use sata-pata bridges have need a special firmware and if you do not my them directly at IBM respectivly Dell in my case they won't work. But I don't want to by a new HD from Dell, they are to expensive! 

 

Did you read this for the Dell Sonoma laptops as well? Anyway, IBM provides an utility to do the hdd-firmware update for a bunch of drives (here]. Don't know whether this will work for Dell as well.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Damn, ... did anybody ever disamble the notebook any further?

 

There is a good description and some pictures on the Dell-link I've posted earlier (see "system board").

However, before you start using your screw-driver - I don't believe that you will find a SATA connector. I assume it's a pcb-assembly-option - either the SATA connector or the SATA-to-PATA bridge. The connector is in the range of about 0.50EUR - so it's very unlikely that it will be populated (maybe even not layouted). I don't want to stop your enthusiasm but you should consider the PATA drive...

----------

## CoPyCaT

Hi,

I have 2   :Laughing:  big problems 

1.My bad english

2.My Inspiron DVD-Drive. Since Kernel upgrade 2.6.12 to 2.6.14 it doesn't work  anymore.

Yesterday I did an upgrade to 2.6.15 and followed some of the tip's from around this thread but nothing worked for me.

So far I got the sources, patched them and edited libata.h 

```

#undef ATA_ENABLE_PATA

```

to

```

#define ATA_ENABLE_PATA

```

My dot_config

```

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

# SCSI low-level drivers

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

```

Also tested the kernel param libata.atapi_enabled=1but it  doesn't work.

Please could someone provide an step by step guide for this su*** thing or give me a hint what i am doing wrong.

With a lot help from this thread i finally got ATI with DRI and hibernate/hibernate-ram working,  and this is the only thing that stands between me an my fully supported Linux laptop  :Very Happy: 

Thanks in advance

----------

## seppelrockt

 *CoPyCaT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please could someone provide an step by step guide for this su*** thing or give me a hint what i am doing wrong.
> 
> With a lot help from this thread i finally got ATI with DRI and hibernate/hibernate-ram working,  and this is the only thing that stands between me an my fully supported Linux laptop 
> ...

 

Solution is simple I hope: do NOT patch the sources! This doesn't work anymore for linux > 2.6.14. Your .config looks good at first look. So backup the .config and delete the source, build the kernel again and use libata.atapi_enabled=1 in grub.

Hope that helps!

----------

## VinzC

Hi.

I have installed Gnome sensors applet (gnome-extra/sensors-applet-1.6) and I've seen strange figures about my lap's fan speed: about 110,000 rpms (sic)! I'm sure the actual fan speed is not that high...

Is there a way to get the true fan speed (/proc/..., /sys/..., i8k utils)? Since Gnome sensors applet wants a multiplying factor with its sensors, I could guess it by comparing the actual speed with the one indicated by the sensor.

Thanks for any suggestion.

----------

## VinzC

Hi again.

Don't know how you guys (and ladies maybe) have solved the lid close/open issue but here's how I did using only Gentoo's way.

First I have unmerged laptop-mode-tools and acpid to clean everything. But you're not required to go that far. Note that re-emerging acpid surprisingly updated /etc/init.d/acpid.

I then edited /etc/acpi/events/default and appended the following lines:

```
# Laptop generated event: button (lid open/close)

event=button[ /]lid.*

action=/etc/acpi/lid.sh %e
```

i.e. after the lines that trigger the default event processing:

```
# Optionally you can specify the placeholder %e. It will pass

# through the whole kernel event message to the program you've

# specified.

event=.*

action=/etc/acpi/default.sh %e
```

And here's /etc/acpi/lid.sh:

```
# Turn on dpms when the lid is opened on a Dell Inspiron

# since it is not turned on automatically.

LID_STATE=$(cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state | gawk '{ print $2 }')

[ $LID_STATE = "open" ] && /usr/sbin/vbetool dpms on
```

Since the screen is turned off by default when the lid is closed, the only requirement is to bring it back on when the lid is opened. The command vbetool dpms on is enough on my system to achieve this.

Final note: running vanilla-sources 2.6.16-rc1 with sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r2.

----------

## juniper

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   A GREAT SUCCESS!
> 
> With kernel 2.6.15-rc2 Everything works here: burning, ripping, ... All that without the PATA stuff in the kernel, only managed by libata and piix and no further beside the libata.atapi_enabled=1. Let's hope this is finaly done for the 2.6.15 release! What a great day  
> 
> Glad to hear it's all working for you.  So does that mean you have everything working now, or just the CD / DVD issues you were having?  I have yet to try suspend but its something I'd love to have, even if its just suspend to RAM.  Here's what I have left to get working:
> ...

 

hello,

you post is a little old, but i will answer anyways.

have you gotten the presentation/monitor out to work?  i do, mostly.  check out my post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-406116-highlight-.html

i have given an xorg.conf there that mostly works and i have explained its limitations.  has anyone else got this working perfectly?  don't keep it a secret!

j

----------

## 82303

 *mrmarbury wrote:*   

> got the DVD with DMA to work 
> 
> my kernel for this looks like this now:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I read the posts over ... just for fun and I've seen that my post is incomplete   :Crying or Very sad: 

whooou may be alittle late but ... 

don't forget to edit 

drivers/scsi/libata-core.c :

int atapi_enabled = 0;

to

int atapi_enabled = 1;

Sorry for that ... hope it will help anyway   :Rolling Eyes: 

The only problem I have now is that the movie kinda "jerks" only on fast scenes .... any idea out there?

Stefan

----------

## babytuey

 *mrmarbury wrote:*   

> got the DVD with DMA to work 
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> The only problem I have now is that the movie kinda "jerks" only on fast scenes .... any idea out there?
> ...

 

I am a two week newbie to Gentoo after previously using Ubuntu   :Embarassed:   as my first Linux distro so I hope this is not a really stupid question. I have followed the advice on this thread, my dvd player works great for playback but I still cannot burn a cd/dvd in k3b. When I run k3b demesg gives the error:

Assertion failed! qc->n_elem > 0,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_fill_sg,line=2482

and k3b gives a 255 unknown error. I have tried every bit of advice I can find on the forums to no avail. Any help would be greatly appeciated.

Also, when I play video in mplayer I get a lot of dropped frames / jerky playback. xine seems to be okay. I have remerged mplayer but its still jerky. Any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## VinzC

 *mrmarbury wrote:*   

> I read the posts over ... just for fun and I've seen that my post is incomplete  
> 
> whooou may be alittle late but ... 
> 
> don't forget to edit 
> ...

 

Since your post is a little old and there have been many updates in kernels, I think your workaround might have been supported by recent kernels (2.15.xx and 2.16.yy series) and kernel argument libata.atapi_enabled=1. You might want give those kernels a try. I now use 2.6.16-rc1 (Vanilla) and it works quite well.

----------

## VinzC

 *babytuey wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> I have followed the advice on this thread, my dvd player works great for playback but I still cannot burn a cd/dvd in k3b. When I run k3b demesg gives the error:
> 
> Assertion failed! qc->n_elem > 0,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_fill_sg,line=2482
> ...

 

As for burning seppelrockt has made attempts in that direction. I don't remember if he was successfull or not. Anyway you should try to burn a CD using cdrecord (see the man pages for more information on how to burn a CD).

You can also first check the rights on the node /dev/cdrw points to. If it points to /dev/sr0 then you would need write access to the latter node for group cdrom.

You could post the results of equery l udev && ls -ld /dev/cdr* && ls -l /dev/s[rg]*

----------

## babytuey

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> You could post the results of equery l udev && ls -ld /dev/cdr* && ls -l /dev/s[rg]*

 

Thanks very much. The results of the equery told me that /dev/sg0 was the offending device. I changed the group et voila burn burn burn!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## VinzC

 *babytuey wrote:*   

> Thanks very much. The results of the equery told me that /dev/sg0 was the offending device. I changed the group et voila burn burn burn!  

 

You might then consider using >=udev-070. It'll fix the access rights on cdr* nodes without custom rules.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *babytuey wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   You could post the results of equery l udev && ls -ld /dev/cdr* && ls -l /dev/s[rg]* 
> 
> Thanks very much. The results of the equery told me that /dev/sg0 was the offending device. I changed the group et voila burn burn burn!  

 

Please contribute to my bureport on it on b.g.o

----------

## ClarkeB

Picked up my custom built inspiron 6000 yesterday.

Had X emerged on a conrad install by this morning (I wanted to try something new).

I did xorg7 and ati-drivers, and found that it hung every time i try and resized or scroll'd firefox.

I fixed that bug by killing fb_radeon (radeon framebuffer) from the kernel config.

----------

## seppelrockt

Good news! I have switched to ~x86 cdparanoia and all my problems related to playing/ripping audiocds with KDE KIOs are gone. The latest ~x86 cdparanoia includes a patch that lets cdparanoia use the sg_i/o interface instead of cooked ioctrl or what it is called like. Juppiee!

----------

## VinzC

I am sorry to inform I won't be able to provide help for the Dell Inspiron 6000 anymore. There's good and bad about it. That's the bad side. The good is my boss has decided to renew his crew's hardware and I got a brand new Inspiron 9400 while my "older" laptop will be handed to somebody else. (Hell, there won't be Linux  :Shocked:  on it!)

It's challenging but I already got it working - at least for some interresting features to me. If I have a little time I'll create a new thread that targets that specific hardware. For the details, it has the following features:

Pentium-M Duo

ICH7-M chipset

1 Gig RAM

nVidia 7800 Go PCI Express

17" widescreen 1920x1200

SATA HD

DVD (2 layers)/CD writer combo

Intel HD Audio (SigmaTel)

Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

Ethernet NIC Broadcom 4401 10/100 Mb/s

Bluetooth

Ricoh card reader 5 in 1

See you in an upcoming thread for feedback.

----------

## chris_de

Didn't you have any problems setting the sound up? Playing sound works perfectly for me, but as soon as I activate "Full duplex" in the control center, the following error occurs:

device: default can't be opened for capture (invalid argument)

I installed alsa-driver, alsa-oss, alsa-utils and alsa-tools. 'lsmod' yields the following output:

```

homer dev # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                34064  0

snd_seq_device          5004  1 snd_seq

speedstep_centrino      5268  1

processor              16000  1 speedstep_centrino

snd_intel8x0           22364  0

snd_ac97_codec         64736  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1088  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                53576  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16196  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    30328  6 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6600  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ipw2200               144836  0

ieee80211              37352  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         3072  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          6528  1 ipw2200

homer dev #               

```

There is no mixer or dsp-file in /dev or /dev/snd, /dev/snd only contains the following files:

```

homer snd # ls -l

total 0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  0 Feb 14 16:42 controlC0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 24 Feb 14 16:42 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 16 Feb 14 16:42 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 25 Feb 14 16:42 pcmC0D1c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 26 Feb 14 16:42 pcmC0D2c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 27 Feb 14 16:42 pcmC0D3c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 20 Feb 14 16:42 pcmC0D4p

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  1 Feb 15 00:42 seq

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 33 Feb 14 16:42 timer

homer snd #                                           

```

So I have no idea what went wrong during the installation, the file /etc/modules.d/alsa also seems to be ok:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Thank you for your advice,

Chris

----------

## mmebane

Before I read through this whole post, is there any compilation of all the things needed to get an Inspiron 6000 working? I looked on Gentoo-Wiki, but didn't find an I6000 page.

----------

## chris_de

Seems like this is the unofficial Inspiron6000 thread  :Smile: 

Basically, installing gentoo worked without any big problems, this thread is mostly for special stuff like Suspend to disk or power management. The only thing which is really important is the SATA-part, without enabling it your system won't boot from disk. Also keep in mind that you have to emerge ipw2200 first to enable wireless network, so you should install it using a wired connection.

----------

## mds32h

First of all I would like to thank Sejam and all the other contributors to this thread for the useful hints they gave me installing Gentoo on the I6k.

I hope I can contribute as well pointing your attention to this link

It should help solving our last open issue: the SD card reader. I have not yet tested it and unfortunately I'll have no possibility to test it until next monday evening (CET): I'll be far from my I6k for so long!

The patch provided by Pierre Ossman is intended for the vanilla sources (2.6.15.2 as far as I've understood), but I'm confident they will be easily adapted to Gentoo-sources as well.

To help everybody using the patches I give you also this link

----------

## Sejam

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I am sorry to inform I won't be able to provide help for the Dell Inspiron 6000 anymore. There's good and bad about it. That's the bad side. The good is my boss has decided to renew his crew's hardware and I got a brand new Inspiron 9400 while my "older" laptop will be handed to somebody else. (Hell, there won't be Linux  on it!)
> 
> It's challenging but I already got it working - at least for some interresting features to me. If I have a little time I'll create a new thread that targets that specific hardware. For the details, it has the following features:
> 
> Pentium-M Duo
> ...

 

It's been a while since I've checked this post ... and man has it really gotten full of great details.  Sad to see that VinzC is actually moving on.  I can remember the first months that him and I were the only two really working on getting this to work correctly.  Maybe it's time I should convince my wife to let me upgrade the laptop to an Inspiron 9400 so we can start over again   :Laughing:   . Not going to get much luck with that though   :Sad:  .

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Maybe it's time I should convince my wife to let me upgrade the laptop to an Inspiron 9400 so we can start over again  .

 

Well, in fact... no. Just keep your good ol' 6K and you'll be happy. There are a couple of things that don't work yet on the 9400. Sound, for instance, is a bit noisy. (I.e. I can hear, at a very low level, plops and cracks whan playing music and sound files.)

But most of all wireless doesn't simply work at all. I could have tried ndiswrapper a bit more but I'm reluctant on using 16K kernel stacks and running only one CPU  :Confused:  .

Fortunately I have an nVidia card instead of the initial i950GM. In fact my Dell i6K would have been quite nice if I had an nVidia too - I think there was a configuration with an nVidia instead of ATI. Given the problems most of us have with either i915 and ATI...

And you know what? Ironically I've got the same problem with framebuffer consoles on my nVidia than those with a i6k and ATI  :Smile:  . The resolutions listed by vbetest aren't even 16/10 and I can't use my full resolution with framebuffer consoles. Too bad. At least I have X work without any difficulty so the framebuffer thing is secondary.

The best advise I can give is to - if possible - stay with the i6k but chose an nVidia - still if possible. Soon ICH7 chipset et al will be fully supported one day but for the moment don't rush.

----------

## VinzC

 *mds32h wrote:*   

> First of all I would like to thank Sejam and all the other contributors to this thread for the useful hints they gave me installing Gentoo on the I6k.
> 
> I hope I can contribute as well pointing your attention to this link
> 
> It should help solving our last open issue: the SD card reader. I have not yet tested it and unfortunately I'll have no possibility to test it until next monday evening (CET): I'll be far from my I6k for so long!
> ...

 

That *is* interresting. Thanks. I'll try it too on my new laptop. Just in case.

----------

## chris_de

So what do you guys have in your /dev/snd directory?

Mine looks like this:

```

ls chris@homer ~ $ ls /dev/snd/

controlC0  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D2c  pcmC0D4p  timer

pcmC0D0c   pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D3c  seq

chris@homer ~ $

```

Which is the one I have to link /dev/mixer or /dev/dsp to? I am still not able to activate full duplex with arts  :Sad: 

----------

## VinzC

 *chris_de wrote:*   

> So what do you guys have in your /dev/snd directory?

 

I assume you have a Dell Inspiron 6000? As you didn't talk about kernel and udev versions, I'd advise Vanilla Sources (the latest, even the ~x86 keyword masked ones). Try 2.6.16-rX or just the 2.6.15 series. These ones have built-in ipw2200, SATA fixes plus other stuff. All you have to do is patch the tree with Spock's vesafb and vesa-tng if you want framebuffer consoles.

If you have the i915 chipset, use VESAFB and kernel argument vga=0x361 to get 1680x1050 framebuffer console. Works with LiveCD-2005.1 theme.

 *chris_de wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Which is the one I have to link /dev/mixer or /dev/dsp to? I am still not able to activate full duplex with arts 

 

You should have anything to link in fact. It should all be supported by udev. I had udev 079-r1 I think. You should try it. It works with recent kernels. I've noticed Vanilla Sources best fit the Inspiron 6k as per my own experience.

----------

## chris_de

Yes, it's for a Dell Inspiron 6000. I'm running a kernel from the 2.6.15 series, but I'm using the drivers from the alsa-driver package, anyway. I'm also running the newest udev version. Perhaps I should try using the original kernel driver intead of the alsa-driver. I use the gentoo-sources, but I don't think that makes the big difference concerning the sound support. I'll try that tomorrow, I hope it works.

----------

## chris_de

ok, it works, finally. Using the sound card driver from the kernel rather then alsa-driver was a good idea. Maybe I just missed to load a module or so, usually the alsa-driver package shouldn't cause any problems.

Greetings,

Christian

----------

## mmebane

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I'd advise Vanilla Sources (the latest, even the ~x86 keyword masked ones).

 

Why vanilla sources over gentoo-sources?

----------

## VinzC

 *mmebane wrote:*   

> Why vanilla sources over gentoo-sources?

 

I can't offer you a scientific response. All I can say is that I just *observed* I did get less troubles with Vanilla Sources than Gentoo Sources for the same kernel level (e.g. 2.6.14). Maybe there are patches in Gentoo patchset that have an adverse effect.

I don't know who exactly gave me that advise (was it seppelrockt or hoschi). But at that time I used Vanilla Sources and the problems I experienced with Gentoo Sources were gone.

EDIT: Also note that using Vanilla Sources applied to i6k only. I've reverted to Gentoo Sources on the i9k4.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *mmebane wrote:*   

> Before I read through this whole post, is there any compilation of all the things needed to get an Inspiron 6000 working? I looked on Gentoo-Wiki, but didn't find an I6000 page.

 

Writing a step-by-step installation how-to is on my to-do list for a long time. Maybe I will finaly write one when Gentoo 2006.0 is out and/or gcc-4.x is in ~x86. Why? Cause if I write a installation how-to I want to test-proof it by a fresh installation.

Still there are some small things I didn't worked out yet (WLAN LED, complete support for multimedia buttons and FN keys). And have to test the things about suspend. But NO TIME in the next 6 weeks anyway.

----------

## hiboo

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *mmebane wrote:*   Why vanilla sources over gentoo-sources? 
> 
> I can't offer you a scientific response. All I can say is that I just *observed* I did get less troubles with Vanilla Sources than Gentoo Sources for the same kernel level (e.g. 2.6.14). Maybe there are patches in Gentoo patchset that have an adverse effect.
> 
> I don't know who exactly gave me that advise (was it seppelrockt or hoschi). But at that time I used Vanilla Sources and the problems I experienced with Gentoo Sources were gone.

 

Maybe because the vanilla sources are always newer than the gentoo ones.

As you said, the SATA works now well with the 2.6.15, of the vanilla and the gentoo sources.

----------

## mds32h

Hello everybody,

Just tried the patches for the SD card: they work.

I've downloaded the patches in ~/sdhci and patched the kernel sources (I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5) with:

```
patch -p1 < ~/sdhci/sdhci-0001.bin

patch -p1 < ~/sdhci/pci-sdhc-0001.bin

patch -p1 < ~/sdhci/mmc-respopcode-0001.bin
```

Configuring the kernel I've added the support for MMC/SD Card:

```
#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set
```

Note that I've added CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI to the other parameters, because it is not present in standard .config for gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5.

After compiling the kernel and rebooted I've inserted an SD Card into the reader: a couple of new lines appeared in dmesg:

```
mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 128MB 122752KiB <NULL>

 mmcblk0: p1
```

A new device is now present: /dev/mmcblk0, with what I guess is its primary partition /dev/mmcblk0p1.

Just create a new directory and mount the new device:

```
mkdir /mnt/sdcard

mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt/sdcard/
```

OK: the SD Card is mounted.

To make things more clean I've added the device and the mountpoint to /etc/fstab like this:

```
/dev/mmcblk0p1          /mnt/sdcard     vfat            noauto,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850,user      0 0
```

I've tried deleting and moving some files from the mounted device: it seems to work properly.

br

----------

## VinzC

Hurraaaaayyy!  :Very Happy: 

Man, a hundred thanks! I've followed the steps and applied them to my Inspiron 9400 and it worked. Note however the code doesn't work as a module but built-in. I don't know why but at least this is a great step forward.

Next is to create a set of UDEV rules to rename the mmcblk node.

----------

## mds32h

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Hurraaaaayyy! 
> 
> Man, a hundred thanks! 

 

You're welcome. I'm glad it has been useful to somebody else.

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Note however the code doesn't work as a module but built-in

 

Thanks: I didn't try as modules. You spare me to recompile the kernel and try it.

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Next is to create a set of UDEV rules to rename the mmcblk node

 

I plan to do it in a few hours ...   :Smile: 

----------

## dritan

hey guys...

Im now trying to get my dad's dell i6000 to work with gentoo, and i only wany e17(and deps) installed in it...so i unmasked and emerged all the packages and the ati-drivers-8.22.5, but when i try to startx i only get a black screen and the computer hangs, i'll have to press the power button in order to reboot...so i thought there might be something wrong with my xorg.conf, then i tried a couple of different xorg.conf from this post but i still get the same problem, i configured my kernel's video options as required by the ati how-to on the wiki page, what did i do wrong? following are my hardware and some configs.

Dell i6000: Intel Pentium Centrino 1.83G

512SD DDR2

80G Sata

AtiX300 Mobility

Wifi (no-bluetooth)

NIC: BoardCom and ipw2200

Screen 1680x1050

I can't post my .config since its impossible to type it all here but my xorg.conf follows the one of AvantLegion(thanks  :Wink: )

EDIT: i forgot to mention this... when i try to modprobe fglrx, i get an error saying that the operation is not permitted...but im running as root...

EDIT2: I'm sorry i didn't know that command..thanks it looks cool  :Wink:  but i'll still have to edit it manually as i can't copy/paste it from the laptop =p.. and the kernel that i am using is the gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1

This is the wiki for ati that i used, and the xorg version is 6.8.2-r6

```
# 

Section "dri"

Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "dbe" 

SubSection "extmod"

Option "omit xfree86-dga"

EndSubSection

Load "type1"

Load "freetype"

Load "glx" 

Load "dri" 

Load "synaptics"

Load "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "Files"

RgbPath "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

sequence

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "kbd"

Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel" "dell101"

Option "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Driver "synaptics"

Identifier "ALPS Glidepoint"

Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

Option "LeftEdge" "120"

Option "RightEdge" "830"

Option "TopEdge" "120"

Option "BottomEdge" "650"

Option "FingerLow" "14"

Option "FingerHigh" "15"

Option "MaxTapTime" "0"

Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

Option "MinSpeed" "0.5"

Option "MaxSpeed" "0.8"

Option "AccelFactor" "0.04"

Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

Option "LeftRightScrolling" "1"

Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"

HorizSync 27-110

VertRefresh 50-160

Option "UseEdidFreqs"

Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=aspect=scaled"

ModeLine "1680x1050" 214.51 1680 1800 1984 2288 1050 1051 1054 1108

UseModes "16:10"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

Identifier "16:10"

ModeLine "1680x1050" 214.51 1680 1800 1984 2288 1050 1051 1054 1103

ModeLine "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "ATI Graphics Adapter"

Driver "fglrx"

BoardName "ATI Radeon Mobility x300"

Option "no_accel" "no"

Option "no_dri" "no"

Option "mtrr" "off" 

Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"

Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, AUTO"

Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

Option "NoTV" "yes"

Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06419064"

Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

Option "CenterMode" "off"

Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

Option "Stereo" "off"

Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

Option "FSAAScale" "1"

Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

Monitor "Monitor0"

DefaultDepth 24

Subsection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes "1680x1050"

ViewPort 0 0 

EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Server Layout"

Screen "Screen0"

InputDevice "ALPS Glidepoint" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## VinzC

 *dritan wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> # **********************************************************************
> 
> ...

 

Please remove comments before you post large configuration files such as xorg's as the thread has become quite large. Use grep command

```
egrep -v '^$|^#' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

It's not too late and you can edit your last post accordingly.

Also indicate what kernel you use and version of Xorg plus the wiki URL to prevent us from googleing and make (possibly wrong) assumptions on the reference you used.

----------

## chris_de

Do you guys know how to get the power button working? The multimedia-buttons are working well, but I don't get any output with tools like xev or showkey when pushing the power button.

Thanks,

Chris

----------

## VinzC

 *chris_de wrote:*   

> Do you guys know how to get the power button working? The multimedia-buttons are working well, but I don't get any output with tools like xev or showkey when pushing the power button.

 

I thought I was the only one... Normally the power button triggers a shutdown event under certain conditions:

module or driver "button" must be enabled

acpid must be installed and runningThese conditions are met on my laptop too but I noticed the power button didn't work anymore on my Inspiron 6000. It's a bug but I don't know if it relates to newer kernels, udev or anything else. I'll check on other machines as well.

----------

## chris_de

Oh, right, it sends an acpi event, I forgot about that. Creating the file /etc/acpi/events/power with the following contents solved the problem for me:

```

event=button/power.*

action=/sbin/halt

```

As you said, the option button in the kernel is enabled and acpid is running. I'm running kernel 2.6.15 with the gentoo sources. Hope you get it running as well.

Chris

----------

## VinzC

 *chris_de wrote:*   

> Oh, right, it sends an acpi event, I forgot about that. Creating the file /etc/acpi/events/power with the following contents solved the problem for me:
> 
> ```
> 
> event=button/power.*
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  Looks so simple! Thanks.

I forgot one simple concept under Linux: every simple problem has a simple solution. In general...

Or... I was too lazy to check it up myself  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> Maybe it's time I should convince my wife to let me upgrade the laptop to an Inspiron 9400 so we can start over again   .

 

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Well, in fact... no.

 

Finally?... yes  :Smile: . I've made my Dell Inspiron 9400 guide this time. Wireless LAN plus the Ricoh SD card reader do both work now! It's time you dropped your good old i6k, man  :Wink: 

The only thing that doesn't work yet is the framebuffer console at native resolutions. Even then, it's a giant leap from what I had a few days ago.

----------

## juniper

hello,

has anyone had trouble with the new gnome (2.12) and totem and/or xine with this laptop?  ever since i upgraded totem crashes X hard on this laptop (only solution is to reboot).

i had a separate post on this but no one answered so i thought that i would post here.

j

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> hello,
> 
> has anyone had trouble with the new gnome (2.12) and totem and/or xine with this laptop?  ever since i upgraded totem crashes X hard on this laptop (only solution is to reboot).
> 
> i had a separate post on this but no one answered so i thought that i would post here.
> ...

 

I didn't personnally. Which version of these players do you have? Did you try others like VLC or mplayer?

----------

## juniper

hey VinzC,

i have totem-1.2.1 and xine-lib-1.1.1-r3.

i have tried mplayer and it hasn't crashed.  i am running vanilla-sources 2.6.13.2.  i know i should upgrade, i have just been too lazy.

basically, it happens right when i start up totem.  it does not happen all the time, but when it crashes, it takes X down with it.  i can see that it is trying to restart gdm, but it can't (i see the mouse pointer with the little watch) and it is unable to restart X.  the only thing i can do is ctrl-alt-delete.  it does shutdown cleanly.

i have xorg-x11 6.8.99.5 (not in portage anymore), but i have been using the same xorg file for ages and the crashing only started when i updated gnome.

j

----------

## VinzC

Try recompiling both Totem/Xine with CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer". Could you also post the flags you USEd to compile Totem/Xine? I suppose you've also switched to GCC 3.4? You could also switch back to GCC 3.3 and recompile both packages. I doubt the kernel has anything to do with it but I'm not a specialist (yet  :Wink:  ).

----------

## juniper

currently, my CFLAGS are

-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe

will the fomit-frame-pointer make a difference?  what is it?

j

----------

## pblinux

DVD playback still stutters.  Any working solutions yet?

Average ~2.4MB/sec read from DVD

```
>hdparm -Tt /dev/dvd

/dev/dvd:

 Timing cached reads:   1416 MB in  2.00 seconds = 707.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.36 seconds =   2.38 MB/sec

```

libata.atapi_enabled=1 in kernel line

```
>grep kernel /boot/grub/grub.conf

        kernel /boot/linux-2.6.15-suspend2-r6/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 resume2=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 rootflags=commit=300 libata.atapi_enabled=1
```

ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI defined in libata.h

```
>grep def.*ATA.*ENABLE /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h

#undef ATA_ENABLE_PATA          /* define to enable PATA support in some

#define ATAPI_ENABLE_DMADIR     /* enables ATAPI DMADIR bridge support */

#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI        /* define to enable ATAPI support */
```

Kernel .config

```
>grep ATA /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set
```

----------

## juniper

VinzC,

actually, i have gcc-3.3.6.  perhaps i should upgrade.  i am emerging totem/xine now with the cflags you suggested (will upgrade gcc after).

j

----------

## VinzC

 *juniper wrote:*   

> VinzC,
> 
> actually, i have gcc-3.3.6.  perhaps i should upgrade.  i am emerging totem/xine now with the cflags you suggested (will upgrade gcc after).
> 
> j

 

Actually I thought you had the same flags as I do (-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer). I basically suggested you to downgrade optimizations but it was true only if your flags were different. As Sejam pointed out in his initial post, you should switch to GCC 3.4 and use its specific flags.

As far as the kernel is concerned, it is best to switch to the 2.6.14 series as these include the libata patch. All you have to do is add kernel argument libata.atapi_enabled=1. And if you switch to 2.6.16 series, ieee80211 and ipw2200 will be built-in (or as modules), no more need to emerge from portage.

It is really worth the try. Now you'll have many packages to recompile, it's true. First try Xorg and Gnome (or KDE). Then recompile system packages if it worked. If you want to rush I think it is now safe to recompile every single package at once using GCC 3.4. Just follow GCC Migration Guide.

Frame pointers are special stack decoration of function calls to allow backtracing I think. Remove them for better performance. You won't need more optimization as GCC is smart enough to auto-select which ones to apply.

----------

## raf_kimmig

hey there, just one question:

is there anybody out there who actually got suspend to ram working reliably with fglrx?

right now im running 2.6.15.6 (patchset from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/ ) xorg 6.8 and version 8.22.5 of ati's proprietary

suspend to ram works most of the time but sometimes the screen just stays black when trying to resume and so far

i am unable to safely reproduce that issue - but it occurs to often to ignore it...

ive got simply no idea what to do now, forget vbetool, switches to console aso - i've written so many suspend/resume scripts 

and i thought being successful so many times, and than boom - next resume : guess the color of my screen  :Wink: 

what im going to do next is - having a look at the dsdt although, iirc, it did only have a minor number of common warnings and no errors at all

i'd greatly appreciate any hints on what to do, where to look or whatever you think might help me

regards

raf

----------

## hiboo

well, I have also tried so many combinaison of configuration.... always failing...

I regret to have bought a laptop with an ATI...

I haven't tried, and I think it is impossible but let's have hope : can I change my graphic card ?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *pblinux wrote:*   

> DVD playback still stutters.  Any working solutions yet?
> 
> Average ~2.4MB/sec read from DVD
> 
> libata.atapi_enabled=1 in kernel line
> ...

 

Yes I know this thread is very long but please try to search it for infos anyway - repeating the same things over and over again makes the problem even worse. The solution is simple: grep a kernel >= 2.6.15 (vanilla works, gentoo sources not tested from my side) and DO NOT PATCH/MODIFY the kernel anymore (this was for 2.6.14 and older ONLY). Just libata.atapi_enabled=1 as kernel line should do the trick.

And yes, we are comming closer to my rewrite of this Inspiron 6000 guide  :Wink:  Maybe in four weeks or so I will finaly do it. Does anybody have some knowledge source about different GCC versions (3.4.5 vs. 4.x) and there impacts on the speed of pentium-m systems? I just wonder whether it might be worth using GCC-4.x when it hits ~x86 or whether I should stay on good ol' GCC 3.4.5 ...

----------

## hiboo

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes I know this thread is very long but please try to search it for infos anyway - repeating the same things over and over again makes the problem even worse. The solution is simple: grep a kernel >= 2.6.15 (vanilla works, gentoo sources not tested from my side)

 works with the stable gentoo sources for me  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Does anybody have some knowledge source about different GCC versions (3.4.5 vs. 4.x) and there impacts on the speed of pentium-m systems? I just wonder whether it might be worth using GCC-4.x when it hits ~x86 or whether I should stay on good ol' GCC 3.4.5 ...

 

I'm using GCC 4.1 without any problem  :Smile: 

GCC 4.0 doesn't bring much than GCC 3.4, only the internal functionment has changed, but results of compilations are the same.

But GCC 4.1 compiles in a different way of the previous (i don't know much more about this), and C++ code compiles faster.

I can't say if moving to GCC 4.1 bring better performance because i changed my CFLAGS at the same moment, but since these changes my system is effectively more performant.

My CFLAGS :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fforce-addr"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

 

Please can you tell me if the RAM on this laptop is DDR or DDR2 ? I'm just wondering if I didn't wrote a mistake in my signature ? ^^

----------

## raf_kimmig

if i remove my mem theres a warning that says : "use ddr2 only"   :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Ok, thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pblinux2

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes I know this thread is very long but please try to search it for infos anyway - repeating the same things over and over again makes the problem even worse. The solution is simple: grep a kernel >= 2.6.15 (vanilla works, gentoo sources not tested from my side) and DO NOT PATCH/MODIFY the kernel anymore (this was for 2.6.14 and older ONLY). Just libata.atapi_enabled=1 as kernel line should do the trick.

 

I'm a little frustrated here...I printed out every page of this thread and went through each post one-by-one.  Some of the posts are outdated, and some are just incorrect, and it's pretty hard to do a search for this problem when it's described differently be every person (choppy playback, stuttering movies, dvd problems, atapi config, etc).  When I posted my message, it wasn't even possible to perform a search on a specific thread, and I was wading through several hundred "solutions" that were irrelevant to an Inspiron 6000.

Cut the new guy a little slack, eh?

For starters, what speeds should I be getting from an "hdparm -Tt /dev/dvd" if things are configured correctly.

Secondly, from my post, what do I have configured incorrectly?

Currently, doing a "hdparm -Tt /dev/dvd" just returns:

read(2097152) returned 1179648 bytes

 Timing buffered disk reads:  read() failed: Input/output error

What am I missing here?[/url]

----------

## VinzC

 *pblinux2 wrote:*   

> For starters, what speeds should I be getting from an "hdparm -Tt /dev/dvd" if things are configured correctly.
> 
> Secondly, from my post, what do I have configured incorrectly?
> 
> Currently, doing a "hdparm -Tt /dev/dvd" just returns:
> ...

 

When I had my Inspiron 6000, I never - since 2.6.15 series - had to do anything to the kernel. Even Gentoo Sources did work properly. Be careful *not* to select any ATA stuff, like Sejam initially posted in this thread.

Now hdparm won't work if you don't select any ATA/... in your kernel. Kernel argument libata.atapi_enabled=1 is enough to enable DMA on the SATA (IDE) disk *plus* the CDROM drive.

I've used Vanilla Sources 2.6.15 and 2.6.16 series (patched only with Spock's fbsplash patchset) and Gentoo Sources 2.6.15 series. Both give the same results with reading DVD: no hitch, no freeze, no problem. Playing DVDs was quite normal and fluid - video files as well.

So if you have hdparm tell you something else than "wrong operation" or "operation not permitted", then you've enabled ATA in your kernel. hdparm should not report anything else. Just dmesg | grep -i dma to check whether DMA is enabled on both your hard disk and CDROM/DVD drive.

----------

## mrbox

I'm having some problems with X300 and dual head.

When I use the ati drivers (latest) without a secondary display I dont get any errors.

But when I hookup a secondary display (xinerama, different resolutions), the items displayed at the opposed display show up as garbled lines at the other display. 

Any ideas ?

[SOLVED] If you enable DRM then it doesn't show

----------

## seppelrockt

 *pblinux2 wrote:*   

> I'm a little frustrated here ... [...] Cut the new guy a little slack, eh?

 

Sorry if that turned out wrong - I didn't blame you to be lazy or a noobie that doens't use the search function. And I know quite good how frustrating it is to search this post (I usally use the search function of my browser with highlighting keywords).

If you had a look at the whole post once and didn't find your information or are not able to destingish the outdated and the up to date infos then you shall recieve an answer to your question here - well, and you got it, right? But most people do not read a 20+ pages thread that might be related to there question and put this question right to the end of the ever repeating chain of questions. 

So please try to understand my little frustration, too - cause I a) answered the libata + kernel-2.6.15 question many times here in the forum (and this thread, too), b) I use this thread as a source of information just like you and the more often we repeat the same questions and answers the more long and confusing the whole thing gonna get and c) I have serious plans to rewrite the whole thing - so it hurts to see the thread getting longer and longer without new information. Concluding, I just wanted to express in my last post that the infos you are looking for are allready there - I didn't looked at the number of your posts or something ...

P.S. Volunteers for the rewrite thing that want to help are welcome - drop me a PM or something. I am looking for people that have suspend modes working and people with x300 ati graphics in particular.

----------

## econan

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

>  I am looking for people that have suspend modes working and people with x300 ati graphics in particular.

 

I have suspend working 90% and I have x300 ATI.

Didn't do something major. I have a very very basic suspend script.

Let me know how i can help...

----------

## seppelrockt

 *econan wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*    I am looking for people that have suspend modes working and people with x300 ati graphics in particular. 
> 
> I have suspend working 90% and I have x300 ATI.
> 
> Didn't do something major. I have a very very basic suspend script.
> ...

 

My rough plan is to do a fresh step by step install of Gentoo 2006.0 on this laptop and write down every step it needs - this is pretty much about bringing the infos from this thread in a good order  :Wink:  When it comes e.g. to the step "configuring the xserver" I can of cause only write this part for the graphic card I have (Intel). So I will leave a gap there for X300 graphics first and hope somebody else will step in and send me the infos for that graphic card. Then I will add this infos in my post. That how I think about it. Don't know when I will find the time to write it actually.

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> ... to see the thread getting longer and longer without new information. 
> 
> ...
> 
> I am looking for people that have suspend modes working and people with x300 ati graphics in particular.

 

OK, I own the i915 version, but some news regarding suspend  :Wink: 

The recently released kernel 2.6.16 makes suspend-to-ram more reliable. I had suspend-to-disk already stable w/ 2.6.15, but suspend-to-ram didn't resume some times (about the 20th...30th try) due to SATA issues. I have now tested 2.6.16 about 50 times - no issues so far.

It's vanilla 2.6.16 + patchset from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/kernel-2.6.16/ + vesa-tng from http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/archive/vesafb-tng-1.0-rc1-r3-2.6.16.patch

Maybe it helps for the ati-version as well.

btw: I'm really happy with this laptop and would suggest it for use w/ linux and Gentoo in particular.

----------

## torchZ06

anyone running a 2.6.16 vanilla kernel on their 6000?  i put it on mine and it no longer has support for the SCSI_QLA2200 that's listed as a requiremet for the CD/DVD and of course it broke mine as a result-- had to go back to a 2.6.15-gentoo and it started working again.

----------

## amaroc

 *torchZ06 wrote:*   

> anyone running a 2.6.16 vanilla kernel on their 6000?  i put it on mine and it no longer has support for the SCSI_QLA2200 that's listed as a requiremet for the CD/DVD and of course it broke mine as a result-- had to go back to a 2.6.15-gentoo and it started working again.

 

As written earlier, I'm running a vanilla 2.6.16 w/ some patches from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/kernel-2.6.16/. DVD playback and burnig works fine and suspend-to-ram is really stable.

I don't have the QLA2200 in 2.6.16 and I didn't had it enabled in 2.6.15. I don't know why it should be enabled.

Did you had problems during compiling the kernel? Then you should have run

```
make oldconfig
```

before running 

```
make menuconfig

make && make modules_install
```

If it's really a run-time problem I would recommend the patches from above.

----------

## econan

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As written earlier, I'm running a vanilla 2.6.16 w/ some patches from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/kernel-2.6.16/. DVD playback and burnig works fine and suspend-to-ram is really stable.

 

I second that! (with ATI)

----------

## VinzC

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> As written earlier, I'm running a vanilla 2.6.16 w/ some patches from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/kernel-2.6.16/. DVD playback and burnig works fine and suspend-to-ram is really stable.

 

I'll especially try the SD Card Reader patches on my 9400 for I noticed things are a little bit different with 2.6.16 kernels.

EDIT: works  :Cool:  !

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *amaroc wrote:*   As written earlier, I'm running a vanilla 2.6.16 w/ some patches from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/kernel-2.6.16/. DVD playback and burnig works fine and suspend-to-ram is really stable. 
> 
> I'll especially try the SD Card Reader patches on my 9400 for I noticed things are a little bit different with 2.6.16 kernels.
> 
> EDIT: works  !

 

Good news - the card reader stuff made it into the future 2.6.17 kernel - so once a rc1 is out grab it and put one more patch in the trash bin  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Good news - the card reader stuff made it into the future 2.6.17 kernel - so once a rc1 is out grab it and put one more patch in the trash bin 

 

Yup, I know  :Smile:  .

----------

## masteroftheuniverse

Well, Mark Lord's patchset makes suspend-to-ram work almost.

My Inspiron suspends to RAM quite nicely, and resume works great except that the panel backlight is not on.  I can do a Ctrl-Alt-Del and on BIOS startup it comes on.

I have the ATI X300, using the hibernate-ram script.  Seems to do the same thing whether or not I put in ram.conf to use radeontool.

Any ideas?

[EDIT] I solved this one by installing vbetool.  So if radeontool and vbetool are both there, you can suspend and resume, even from X.[/EDIT]

----------

## 82303

 *mds32h wrote:*   

> Hello everybody,
> 
> Just tried the patches for the SD card: they work.
> 
> I've downloaded the patches in ~/sdhci and patched the kernel sources (I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5) 
> ...

 

Hi there, 

please pay attention to this thread too http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/sdhci-devel/2006-March/000539.html, if you want to use it with kernel 2.6.16

Greetings,

Stefan

----------

## VinzC

See these quick steps for patching 2.6.16 series.

----------

## seppelrockt

The SD-Card stuff is allready included in the 2.6.17 kernel line so you can use an RC or be a little pationed if you don't want to patch things yourself.

Good news is that my fresh install on the the i6000 went very well (a lot easier then one year ago cause there was quite some progress in the OSS world since). I have some handwritten sheets of paper and hope I find the time to write this HowTo V2 soon  :Wink: 

Suspend to RAM/DISK are both working nearly "out-of-the-box" with suspend2-sources 2.6.16 and configured with the KDE frontend (in kcontrol). Stay tuned  :Wink: 

P.S. Can somebody tell me how I get all my consoles back? Currently only F1 --> F6 work, F7 holding X and the rest is only black - not even logging on F12 :-/

----------

## geekounet

Hi all. I'd like to know how can I upgrade my BIOS ? I don't have Windows.

seppelrockt :

Do you really need more than 6 consoles ?   :Shocked: 

You can add some more by editing /etc/inittab :

```
# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux
```

Add some lines here for each console you want to add  :Smile: 

But you will be unable to start more than 1 X session that way ...   :Confused: 

And for logging on tty12, you'll have to install a logger like syslog-ng for example. The default config enable logging on tty12.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Hi all. I'd like to know how can I upgrade my BIOS ? I don't have Windows.
> 
> seppelrockt :
> 
> Do you really need more than 6 consoles ?  
> ...

 

Well I guess you are right - the default console number is quite OK  :Wink:  I have syslog-ng installed of cause and logrotate, too so it looks like I first have to configure logrotate right.

----------

## VinzC

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Hi all. I'd like to know how can I upgrade my BIOS ? I don't have Windows.

 

You could try Wine though I didn't test it myself. Dell BIOS upgrade takes place before the OS is loaded into memory and flashing occurs while rebooting so Wine should be the way to go I think. You could also create a bootable CDROM with the DOS-type flash.

----------

## misssexywrexy

im currently working on a dell aswell if i come across any thing ill let u know dude

----------

## VinzC

 *misssexywrexy wrote:*   

> im currently working on a dell aswell if i come across any thing ill let u know dude

 

Where do you want to go with such a signature?  *Quote:*   

> http://hemin .clickinto .hop. clickbank. net - we only live once so enjoy your life!

 

I've received zillions of spam messages that look exactly like this (click for instant cash, aso)  :Rolling Eyes:  . Do you think it's the right place in this forum?

----------

## m0rd0

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> The SD-Card stuff is allready included in the 2.6.17 kernel line so you can use an RC or be a little pationed if you don't want to patch things yourself.
> 
> Good news is that my fresh install on the the i6000 went very well (a lot easier then one year ago cause there was quite some progress in the OSS world since). I have some handwritten sheets of paper and hope I find the time to write this HowTo V2 soon 
> 
> Suspend to RAM/DISK are both working nearly "out-of-the-box" with suspend2-sources 2.6.16 and configured with the KDE frontend (in kcontrol). Stay tuned 

 

It would be seriously sweet to have a guide for the I2k.  This forum has been a huge help but at 29 pages its a real beast and trying to find something you remember reading a while ago takes some work.  I'd be really interested in the Suspend to RAM and SD Card sections of a guide as I've found these 2 to be a real problem.  Keep us updated on how the work comes, and if you need someone to proof read I'd be more than happy to.

- m0rd0

----------

## BlueShark

After a long time I had a look again in that thread. It is very nice, that the discussion is still going on. But if you do not hang in here, it is hard to read so many posts to get up to date. So why not summarize the results somewhere on a public place.

I am not so familiar with setting up those things, but if someone does that, I will help summarizing.

Or do you think, that is not necessary?

----------

## m0rd0

 *BlueShark wrote:*   

> After a long time I had a look again in that thread. It is very nice, that the discussion is still going on. But if you do not hang in here, it is hard to read so many posts to get up to date. So why not summarize the results somewhere on a public place.
> 
> I am not so familiar with setting up those things, but if someone does that, I will help summarizing.
> 
> Or do you think, that is not necessary?

 

I'd have though seppelrockt's new howto would cover that.  I'm guessing it'll be presented as another thread rather than a downloadable public document.

----------

## seppelrockt

Sorry folks but I think the work on the HowTo will not continue befor next weekend. I have to sort out some things (exspecially suspend to ram doens't leave clean filesystem journals - I am on JFS filesystem). All the fine tuning still has to be done (buttons/wlan LED etc.). I will keep you up-to-date. And yes I am planning to put the HowTo here in the forum (cause I don't have my own webside yet). I will put it in a new Thread in the Tips & Tricks section and create a seperate discussion thread so hopefully the new one will not extend to ~ 30 pages  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueShark

I have an ATI X300 in my Laptop. Once I updated the ati-drivers. Since then my computer crashes sometimes on shutdown with a kernel panic. I found several Informaation on the Internet about this problem. It says, that there is a bug in the driver and in xorg. But when I install the older driver again. This problem never appears. So my guess was, that only a bug in the driver causes that problem.  A few days ago, a new ati-driver release was in the portage tree and I installed it directly. Since then my computer never crashes during a shutdown and I thought this problem is gone, unit today. Today it crashed again with a kernel panic on shutdown. This problem really bothers me, but actually I have no clue how to solve it. Has anybody similar experience with his ati card?

----------

## m0rd0

BlueShark:  Been running my Inspiron with the ATI X300 for about 8 months now, never had any problems like that.  The only time I've ever had graphics problems was due to me messing up a config file and that just caused X to shout.

----------

## BlueShark

Can you please post the config files, like xorg.conf, the versions of xorg and the drivers and your make.conf. Somewhere on the internet i found, that it might be a problem, if you compile that with the wrong options.

Thank you

----------

## m0rd0

 *BlueShark wrote:*   

> Can you please post the config files, like xorg.conf, the versions of xorg and the drivers and your make.conf. Somewhere on the internet i found, that it might be a problem, if you compile that with the wrong options.
> 
> Thank you

 

Sorry been away for a bit.  I'll PM the configs when I get home tonight.

----------

## seppelrockt

I need some help for the HowTo when it comes to buttons and suspend. In general I have suspend to RAM/DISK working but it is a little confusing to use atm.

I think the clearest setup would be like this:

Fn + Esc --> Suspend to Disk

Fn + F1  --> Suspend to RAM

Power button --> Power off Computer

Close LID --> Power off Display (Display must come back when LID opened)

With this setup every state is accessable by ONE hotkey combination (that is "in hardware" rather then by using KDEs etc. menues for it). You can close the LID while Amarok is continuing to play music. You can fully power down the notebook with power button and you shouldn't have to wait for a pwer down/suspend to finish befor you close the LID (this is very annoying if the LID close sends e.g. a ACPI suspend event).

What do you think about it? And has anybody the Fn+ Esc/F1 buttons working for suspend?

----------

## m0rd0

Seppelrockt: I don't have the buttons working in Linux, but the combination you're talking about sounds perfect to me.  Closing the lid and having a system suspend can be really annoying.

Good to hear you're working on the howto again.

----------

## seppelrockt

OK, I worked on the suspend + hotkeys topic this evening (well, it's 1 AM now) and made some progress

Seems like everything can be done mostly by editing /etc/acpi/defaults.

Fn + Esc --> Suspend to Disk [works] (todo: tweak StD for splashscreen and encrypted swap) 

Fn + F1 --> Suspend to RAM [todo] (buttons do not create an acpi event yet - have to use setkeycode for it)

Power button --> Power off Computer [works] 

Close LID --> Power off Display (Display must come back when LID opened) [works]

If anybody can help with Fn + F1 --> Suspend to RAM, you are welcome. I get this message when I press Fn + F1:

```

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00a <keycode>' to make it known.

```

I will deal with setkeycodes tomorrow. But I have now idea how I can create acpi events once the buttons give a valid keycode ... Any ideas?

EDIT: THIS sounds interessting ...

----------

## seppelrockt

I have a solution for the Fn + X buttons - but there is one problem left: The /usr/sbin/hibernate script must be run as root. I thought it might work when I set the setuid bit but no go. I always get "script must be run as root". I am a little confused now cause it thought with setuid bit it DOES run as root even when I started it as a non-previleged user? Any help is welcome!

----------

## m0rd0

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> I have a solution for the Fn + X buttons - but there is one problem left: The /usr/sbin/hibernate script must be run as root. I thought it might work when I set the setuid bit but no go. I always get "script must be run as root". I am a little confused now cause it thought with setuid bit it DOES run as root even when I started it as a non-previleged user? Any help is welcome!

 

Good find on the 'acpi_fakekey' stuff.

Setting the SUID bit will mean that script will always run as root, no matter which user runs it, as long as the file owner is root.  If all that has been set correctly then i have no idea why you keep getting that message.  I assume it works fine if you run it when logged in as root?

Sorry I can't be more help.

----------

## VinzC

Normally you shouldn't need to SUID that script since ACPI (and such) events are triggered by the acpid daemon, which runs as root. So I think the problem might be somewhere else. Make sure that event doesn't get intercepted by an application that runs with your user account - hence the message IMHO.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Normally you shouldn't need to SUID that script since ACPI (and such) events are triggered by the acpid daemon, which runs as root. So I think the problem might be somewhere else. Make sure that event doesn't get intercepted by an application that runs with your user account - hence the message IMHO.

 

OK you are right - I have to explain better what I did. I bypassed the acpid way cause it would need a kernel patch or a changed ACPI file in the BIOS (sry forgot how this "ACPI "table" is called exactly). Only the kernel can create the needed ACPI event when hitting Fn + F1 - no patch, no event  :Sad: 

The way I chose is the "userspace" way: assigning keycodes to the e.g. Fn + F1 hotbuttons (including a patch to create proper key RELEASE events as well). The last step is assign an "action" to the keycode - and here the permission problem bits me cause hibernate script doesn't work as non-root. I hope I get this sorted out tomorrow. The solution is not perfect but it should work [TM]. If anybody can write a kernel patch to let Fn + F1 create an ACPI event, that would be great! Should be usable as well for the Inspiron 9400  :Wink:  I do not have ANY skills in C.

----------

## seppelrockt

Got all the hotkeys stuff working finally! I will post a detailed "HowTo" for the buttons configuration in some minutes in this thread

In the meantime I give you a link to the whole Dell Inspiron 6000 thread AS ONE PAGE (this was kindly provided to me my a forum mod and I uploaded it to my webspace). Happy reading to all - I hope this makes it easier for you to find something usefull in this ~ 30pp thread! LINK

----------

## seppelrockt

HowTo make the multimedia buttons and Fn + Fx keys work on Dell I6000 (by seppelrockt)

1. The multimedia buttons

This part is quite easy. With "multimedia buttons" I refer to the buttons on the front (the three volume keys in the upper right corner of the keyboard work, too). 

The only think you need is the file ~/.xbindkeysrc (see below). When this file exists xbindkeys is starting automatically with X/KDE (at least in my case - Gnome users please give a feedback). Disadvantage of this approach: it only works on X, not on console. But that's OK for me.

You can download my .xbindkeysrc here.

The code is quite selfexplaining. If you wonder why each volume keys has two amixer commands that is for controling both the internal speaker and the headphone plug at the same time. It's a "workaround" cause I don't know how to detect whether a headphone is plugged (like Windows does) -- but it works [TM].

```

#*************************************#

# Make the hotkeys on Dell I6000 work #

#*************************************#

# The keycodes of the buttons can be read with xev

## Fn keys

# Fn + F1 --> Suspend to Disk

 "sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate"

 c:139 #220

# Fn + F10 --> Eject

 "eject"

 c:209 #246

## Volume settings (for both Speaker and Headphone) 

 

# Mute/Unmute 

 "amixer set Master toggle && amixer set Headphone toggle" 

 c:160 

 

# Lower Volume 

 "amixer set Master 5%- && amixer set Headphone 5%-" 

 c:174 

 

# Raise Volume 

 "amixer set Master 5%+ && amixer set Headphone 5%+" 

 c:176 

 

## Player settings 

 

# Play/Pause 

 "amarok -t" 

 c:162 

 

# Previous Track 

 "amarok -r" 

 c:144 

 

# Next Track 

 "amarok -f" 

 c:153 

 

# Stop 

 "amarok -s" 

 c:164 

```

2. Hotkeys for ACPI events

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think the clearest setup would be like this: 
> 
> Fn + Esc --> Suspend to RAM
> ...

 

2.1 Power button, LID open/close and Fn + Esc

This is the easier part of the ACPI events section. I assume you have Suspend-to-Disk and Suspend-to-RAM working and the following ebuilds installed: sys-power/acpid and sys-apps/vbetool. 

Please check if acpid is in your runlevel, otherwise add it now:

```
rc-update add acpid default
```

Finally please adjust the file /etc/acpi/default.sh like so (see below) or download mine here.

```

#!/bin/sh

#***********************************************#

# Customized acpi script for Dell Inspiron 6000 #

#***********************************************#

set $*

group=${1/\/*/}

action=${1/*\//}

case "$group" in

        button)

                case "$action" in

                        # Power button --> Power Off

                        power)  logger "ACPI action: Power button" && \

                                sbin/init 0

                                ;;

                        # Fn + Esc --> Suspend To RAM

                        # (works out of the box via BIOS)

                        sleep)  logger "ACPI action: Sleep" && \

                                hibernate-ram &

                                ;;

                        # Turn the display back on when LID opened

                        lid)    grep -q open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state && \

                                logger "ACPI action: LID OPEN" && vbetool dpms on

                                ;;

                        # All other actions

                        *)      logger "ACPI action $action is not defined"

                                ;;

                esac

                ;;

        *)

                logger "ACPI group $group / action $action is not defined"

                ;;

esac

```

Note: I am still writing on the Dell I6000 HowTo that covers Suspend to RAM/Disk. The setup was pretty straightforward with suspend2-sources (x86) and no patches etc. are needed. So give it a try or wait 'til the HowTo is done. Easy so far, no  :Wink: 

2.2 The cursed Fn +F1 hotkey

Now we only have Fn + F1 --> Suspend to Disk left -- this one is realy tricky. The problem is that the hotkeys for ACPI events we have used 'til now are managed by the BIOS/kernel. But Fn + F1 is not implemented in the BIOS (thanks Dell!) and at least me can not write a kernel patch.

So we have to start from a situation like this (check your logs):

```

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x87 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e007 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

My approach here is to use xbindkeys to call /usr/sbin/hibernate in userspace and do not bother with ACPI events in this case.

The first step is to assign kernel level keycodes to the hotkeys that are not managed by the BIOS. I added a keycode for Fn + F2 (wireless switch) too cause I later want to hack this to get a working WLAN LED.

I put the setkeycode commands in /etc/conf.d/local.start to call them on boot automaticaly. You can download the file here

```

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

## Assign keycodes to Dell Inspiron 6000 hotkeys

SKC=/usr/bin/setkeycodes

# Fn + F1 (hibernate hotkey)

$SKC e00a 120

# Fn + F2 (WLAN switch)

$SKC e008 121

# Fn + F10 (eject CDROM)

$SKC e009 122

```

Note: If you want to use other keycodes use the command dumpkeys to find out which keycodes are not in use yet. On my I6000 I decided to use the range 120 - 124.

To test if it works run ...

```
/etc/init.d/local restart
```

... and from a console outside X run

```
showkeys
```

You will see that every key gives you a keypress and a keyrelease event but our Fn + F1 hotkey is missing the release event  :Sad:   "natanoj" has kindly provided a kernel patch for this problem in the (in)famous Dell I6000 thread and I have adjusted the patch to apply cleanly against suspend2-sources-2.6.16-rX.

Download the kernel patch here

 **** This is code too -- but I can't use the CODE tag here *** wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --- linux-2.6.16-suspend2-r4/drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.c	2006-04-24 16:10:25.000000000 +0200
> 
> +++ linux-2.6.16-suspend2-r4/drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.c	2006-05-24 00:26:12.534113096 +0200
> ...

 

Note: I have to put the CODE snipets into QUOTE tags from now on cause the forum software gets totaly fooled by this patch (it contains a CODE keyword itself). Seems like the whole world is one big workaround  :Wink: 

I assume you are familar with kernel compilation. Apply the patch from inside your kernel source dir with 

 **** This is code too -- but I can't use the CODE tag here *** wrote:*   

> 
> 
> patch -p1 < /path/to/the/patch 
> 
> 

 

and boot in your newly patched kernel. Now you should get proper keyrelease events for the hotkeys as well. But this are kernel level keycodes that are translated into X level keycodes by Xorg.

In my .xbindkeysrc from above the (X level) keycodes are already written down -- you can get the X keycode of a key with xbindkeys -k.

The last problem is that /usr/sbin/hibernate can only be run as root --even the SETUID bit didn't help here cause the script checks it permissions by itself. app-admin/sudo comes in handy here cause it allows us to (passwordless) perform specified actions as non-root user that are otherwise only allowed to root. sudo is much safer then the SETUID bit anyway so give it a try. 

To run the hibernate script as non-root I have added the following lines to the config file /etc/sudoers (download the config here)

 **** This is code too -- but I can't use the CODE tag here *** wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Let all (local) users in group "wheel" suspend the maschine
> 
> %wheel          whiterabbit=    NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/hibernate
> ...

 

whiterabbit is the hostname of my maschine so you have to adjust it to your needs -- I don't know why but localhost didn't work for me (also it works in general on my system, e.g. with CUPS).

3. Bonus features

Try Fn + F10 and see what happens  :Wink: 

I didn't configure the Fn + F3 hotkey (yet) cause I don't know what to do with it ...

On my ToDo is to use xbindkeys + sudo and a script or something to get a fully functional WLAN LED that is ON when the WLAN is on (no matter if it is actually connected to a AP or not) and OFF when ... well the WLAN is OFF. This involves module loading/unloading or maybe calling some init scripts/hotplug/coldplug whatever. If you have ideas how to archive this feel free to write it down here  :Wink: 

Afterword

All the download files can be found here

I want to thank all the people in this thread who helped to sort out all the small and bigger problems with the Dell I6000 -- which works very smoothly today with Gentoo (thanks Gentoo Devs!).

This is just a fragment of the in-the-works HowTo V2. Next "fragment" will be about Suspend modi I guess, befor I finally write down the whole thing "from the beginning" aka installing Gentoo from Scratch on the I6000.

Stay tuned ...

seppelrocktLast edited by seppelrockt on Fri May 26, 2006 3:18 pm; edited 10 times in total

----------

## seppelrockt

As editing a post doesn't trigger the "new posts in this thread" thingy I bump this manually  :Wink:  Welcome on page 30!

----------

## BlueShark

God job seppelrockt!

I have two additional questions/remarks:

1) Are there specific changes on the kernel necessary, so that the "Fn+any" keys work? That is my guess. So please put your current cernel config file somewhere online.

2) I don't know why you are only turning on the lid when it is opened? Why not turnig it off, when it is closed? Did you made any additional changes, so that it turnes off by closing? When I close my lid, it stays on. So I changed your /etc/acpi/default.sh in that way:

```
...

         # Switch the display on/off when it is opened/closed

         lid)    if [ `sed -n -e 's/state:[ ]*\(.*\)/\1/p' /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state` == open ]

            then

               logger "ACPI action: LID open"

               vbetool dpms on

            else

               logger "ACPI action: LID close"

               vbetool dpms off

            fi

            ;;

...
```

Maybe your way is more elegant than this, but it works for me. But I am still interessted in your solution.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *BlueShark wrote:*   

> God job seppelrockt!

 

Thanks  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have two additional questions/remarks:
> 
> 1) Are there specific changes on the kernel necessary, so that the "Fn+any" keys work? That is my guess. So please put your current cernel config file somewhere online.
> ...

 

Nothing special I would say ... Maybe check the ACPI section of my kernel config.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) I don't know why you are only turning on the lid when it is opened? Why not turnig it off, when it is closed? Did you made any additional changes, so that it turnes off by closing? When I close my lid, it stays on.
> 
> 

 

Because it turns off when closed automatically here without further tweaking - don't know what is the difference between my I6000 and yours   :Rolling Eyes:  Thanks for the feedback! I hope we can solve the remaining problems you have.

----------

## amaroc

Long time ago we had a discussion regarding harddisk update and whether standard drives are supported.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Regarding the HD you are right - the bridge is outside the enclosure and I would have to further disamble the laptop to remove the bridge. Then I can not simply change the HD anymore cause the SATA connector is justly loosy hanging around ih the laptop and I don't even know if it's cable is long enough.
> 
> But I read on the thinkwiki that the IBM laptop HDs that use sata-pata bridges have need a special firmware and if you do not my them directly at IBM respectivly Dell in my case they won't work. But I don't want to by a new HD from Dell, they are to expensive! 
> 
> Damn, ... did anybody ever disamble the notebook any further?

 

I did not found any further posts regarding hdd-replacement on I6000 so I post my results here.

I've replaced the original 60GByte

```
ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Hitachi HTS541060G9AT00

        Serial Number:      MPB3PAX5HRLNMM

        Firmware Revision:  MB3OA61A 
```

by a 120GByte

```
ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       SAMSUNG HM120JC

        Serial Number:      S0A0J10A128919

        Firmware Revision:  YL100-12
```

and it works fine. Performance via hdparm -tT is a liitle bit better (34 vs 30 MByte/sec) - don't know if it's really noticable - maybe X starts a little bit faster.

In addition, the Samsung is really a quite drive - you almost don't here anything from the drive. The only noise comes from the fan now .

I've simply copied via dd and "cp -a" to the new hdd via an USB-to-IDE connector. I only had to reinstall grub after installing the new hdd. 

The system now runs for about 2 weeks without any problems.

----------

## juniper

haven't been to this thread in a while...

i noticed on the last few pages in this topic that people have been using the patchset from rtr.ca/dell to get suspend to ram working.  i am not using those patches as i found that neither suspend to ram nor suspend to disk worked reliably.  i am using a patched 2.6.16.16 kernel (patched with suspend 2).  suspend to disk works flawlessly, but suspend to ram doesn't work at all.  my computer will go to sleep and it will wake up, but there is a lot of weirdness.  for example, i can't reboot or write to /tmp (i get an input/output error).  i suspect i can't do anything that requires me to write to /.

anyways, has anyone gotten suspend to ram working with suspend 2?

----------

## masteroftheuniverse

nope, swsusp2 doesn't do suspend to ram on the i6k.  you need to use the other patchset, coupled with vbetool.  i've got it working with 2.6.16.4 with the patchset, without swsusp2.  suspend to disk works great as well.

----------

## juniper

 *masteroftheuniverse wrote:*   

> nope, swsusp2 doesn't do suspend to ram on the i6k.  you need to use the other patchset, coupled with vbetool.  i've got it working with 2.6.16.4 with the patchset, without swsusp2.  suspend to disk works great as well.

 

ok, maybe i will try that patchset.  the only reason why i wasn't using it was because i found BOTH suspend to ram and suspend to disk unreliable (where as now, suspend to disk works perfectly and suspend to ram works never   :Surprised:  ).  i was using vbetool, so that was not the issue. maybe it was that I was using an older kernel (maybe 2.6.12 or something) so it might be better now.

do you know why/if they are fixing suspend2 on i6k (i don't really know what i6k is, but oh well)?  as i stated above, my computer wakes up, but there is something wrong with / (with a whole bunch of input/output errors).  i can't even shutdown (shutdown gives an input/output error).

thanks

----------

## masteroftheuniverse

i6k is my shorthand for inspiron 6000.

nothing worked for me either until 2.6.16.  then with the patchset i was able to get suspend to ram and the sd slot to work.  i have the model with the radeon gpu, so i have the hibernate script configured to use both that and vbetool.

i dunno what the status of the suspend2 patch is.  it really seems like the main kernel tree's suspend function is stabilizing, tho the interface isn't as verbose.

----------

## juniper

@masteroftheuniverse

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note: I am still writing on the Dell I6000 HowTo that covers Suspend to RAM/Disk. The setup was pretty straightforward with suspend2-sources (x86) and no patches etc. are needed. So give it a try or wait 'til the HowTo is done. Easy so far, no 
> 
> 

 

hmmmmm, I wonder if sepplerockt has gotten suspend to ram/disk working with suspend2.  weird.  i will give it a try with suspend2-sources.  thus far i have been patching vanilla sources.

by the way, where are the patches for the 2.6.16 kernels?  

http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/

seems to be gone.

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> by the way, where are the patches for the 2.6.16 kernels?  
> 
> http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/
> 
> seems to be gone.

 

Yes, it seems that rtr.ca is gone. If you want me to send you the latest patch-set you could send me your email address via pn...

Anyway, suspend-to-ram is now really stable. Stable means, I did not reboot since 28th of March w/ 2.6.16 + patchset but had at least one STR cycle every day. 2 weeks ago I've updated my harddisk and did a kernel update as well to 2.6.16.16 - sure, no reboot since.

I have never tested a blank vanilla kernel so I don't know whether STR will work reliable w/o the patchset, maybe seppelrockt had some success. You normally don't need suspend2, the built-in suspend does the job - if really still needed.

You might also find Spock's vesa-tng usefull in order to get hires framebuffer on GMA900 graphics working.

----------

## juniper

 *amaroc wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   by the way, where are the patches for the 2.6.16 kernels?  
> 
> http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/
> 
> seems to be gone. 
> ...

 

sure, i could send you my address, but maybe we should put the patches in a public place?  i can't be the only person looking for them.

i just tried the suspend2-sources (version 2.6.16-suspend2-r4 to be exact) and it didn't work.  i used my own config file, but i doubt that was the issue.  same thing as before, if i try to run a command (like vbetool) i get an input/output error.

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

>  *amaroc wrote:*    *juniper wrote:*   by the way, where are the patches for the 2.6.16 kernels?  
> 
> http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/
> 
> seems to be gone.  
> ...

 

I've send Mark an email whether he will make the patchset accessible again.

In the meantime - I'm sorry, but I've never woked with any web-space, so I don't know where and how to make any files public   :Rolling Eyes:  Could anybody provide some space and help...

 *juniper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i just tried the suspend2-sources (version 2.6.16-suspend2-r4 to be exact) and it didn't work.  i used my own config file, but i doubt that was the issue.  same thing as before, if i try to run a command (like vbetool) i get an input/output error.

 

Strange - could you please post your error messages?

I assume that there is more than a "version" problem. Maybe wrong SATA configuration that comes somehow from your .config. I could provide you my working .config - but same problem as above (email would work though  :Smile: .

----------

## juniper

@amaroc

i just sent you a pm (i clicked the "pm" button on your post) hopefully you got it.  also, i created a simple google webpage, we can put the patchset there so other people can access them (at least, i think we can put it there).

The error i get from my kernels is the following.  after it wakes up (it takes about 20 seconds to wake up) commands seem to simply say Input/Output error.  for example, if i type vbetool it will say

vbetool:  Input/Output error.

also, i can't write to my / partition at all (this may cause the input/output error).  i tried to touch files in /tmp and /var, but i can't.  i also can't shutdown/reboot since i get the same Input/Output error.

Just to make this clear.  to get STR working, people are using a patchset and the builtin suspend function of the kernel, right?  this is true for everyone but seppelrockt, who appears to have STR and STD working with suspend2, right?

just clearing, a lot of dangling pronouns in the posts!uns in the posts!

well, i will try the config file that seppelrockt posted (but i don't think that is the problem).  hopefully, he will get his suspend2 wiki up soon.

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...also, i created a simple google webpage, we can put the patchset there so other people can access them (at least, i think we can put it there).

 

Mark has already answered to my email (thx). There were some problems with the server that have been solved now. The link will stay in future so it's not essentially needed to shadow the patchset. Anyway, I will send you my config-file...

 *juniper wrote:*   

> The error i get from my kernels is the following.  after it wakes up (it takes about 20 seconds to wake up) commands seem to simply say Input/Output error.  for example, if i type vbetool it will say
> 
> vbetool:  Input/Output error.
> 
> also, i can't write to my / partition at all (this may cause the input/output error).  i tried to touch files in /tmp and /var, but i can't.  i also can't shutdown/reboot since i get the same Input/Output error.

 

It looks like an hdd error after resume - it's either a wrong .config or the lack of an important patch - maybe the libata_acpi_patch. There is also the chance that you have a "bad" combination of board/chipset revision and harddisk. Following some discussions here and in the kml this could also be a reason.

 *juniper wrote:*   

> Just to make this clear.  to get STR working, people are using a patchset and the builtin suspend function of the kernel, right?  this is true for everyone but seppelrockt, who appears to have STR and STD working with suspend2, right?

 

Yes, most of the positive feedback is related to 2.6.16.x and Mark Lord's patch-set. 

However, Mark wrote that he has his 9300 running with unmodified 2.6.16.18 and 2.6.17-rc6 kernels. I agree to his comment that sooner or later no patch will be needed anymore.

However, regarding your issues with your current configuration I propose to use gentoo's 2.6.16.16 + patchset + "working .config".

----------

## juniper

ok.  i am compiling suspend2-sources with seppelrockt config right now... will let you know how it goes... otherwise i will probably use the patch set.

i will keep you posted, thanks for the help.

----------

## seppelrockt

The was quite some discussion going on here while I was away. Sorry but I am working all night this weeks to earn some money so all the linux stuff has to wait a little. Great to hear that the HD replacement works (and yeah I love Samsung HDs too for the silence and coolness).

It is always hard to answer for me how I made STR/STD working cause it more or less worked out of the box here. Your summary was correct: I use latest stable x86 suspend2-sources WITHOUT ANY patches (but the keyboard patch, but this is not related). This weekend I will try to write I short summary with my configs related to Suspend - but writing HowTos is a time consuming task in general.

Since the feedback to my last HowTo part was not so strong and nobody could help me with the remaining things I thought it would not hurt to work on this later.

----------

## BlueShark

Hey Guys,

how can I check if my display is on, off, stand by, suspended, etc. I googled a little and I had a look at the acpi website, but i haven't figured it out.

@seppelrockt: can you pls tell me your BIOS-Version. Maybe that is the different between your and my system.

Thx

BlueShark

----------

## seppelrockt

@blueshark. I have BIOS version A09. As far as I know the screen has only three "states": ON (you should see something on it), some standby mode (the screen is black but the backlight is still on) and OFF (backlight is off too).

----------

## mhanski

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> @blueshark. I have BIOS version A09. As far as I know the screen has only three "states": ON (you should see something on it), some standby mode (the screen is black but the backlight is still on) and OFF (backlight is off too).

 

seppelrockt: what is the highest resolution you can get on your display with A09? I slightly remember having 1680x1050 in the olde days of A05, but after  subsequent bios upgrades to A07 and now to A09 I cannot get anything better than 1200x800. My bios settings say that the native resolution is 1200x800, and neither on my linux nor windows it's possible to increase this resolution. This is with ATI X300 and with both free and proprietary drivers.

Does anybody know how to change it?

----------

## seppelrockt

I can not help you in this case with VGA resolution cause I neither have the 1680er screen (have 1280 only hardware on the hardware side) nor do I have the ATI graphics. As far as I know the screen modes are defined in VGA BIOS (that is updated with BIOS update) and so one Intel and ATi graphics MIGHT be different.

Did anybody play with the new 2.6.17 kernel and its suspend (NOT suspend2). Is it worth switching from suspend2 to suspend?

----------

## juniper

has anybody tried the new xorg 7 on this laptop?  specifically, with the intel 915 card?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *juniper wrote:*   

> has anybody tried the new xorg 7 on this laptop?  specifically, with the intel 915 card?

 

Yes I previously run xorg-7.0 and for some weeks now 7.1 with i915 - no problems so far. If you have further questions let me know ...

----------

## BlueShark

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   has anybody tried the new xorg 7 on this laptop?  specifically, with the intel 915 card? 
> 
> Yes I previously run xorg-7.0 and for some weeks now 7.1 with i915 - no problems so far. If you have further questions let me know ...

 

It also works fine with the ATI M300 card.

----------

## juniper

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

>  *juniper wrote:*   has anybody tried the new xorg 7 on this laptop?  specifically, with the intel 915 card? 
> 
> Yes I previously run xorg-7.0 and for some weeks now 7.1 with i915 - no problems so far. If you have further questions let me know ...

 

ok, I will follow the gentoo xorg 7 guide and get the thing going.  I will ask if i have trouble.

also, have you seen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468064.html

?

people claim that this chip is having trouble with xorg 7.1, but i think the only issue is libGL.  are you having the same problem?

----------

## juniper

man, STR is giving me some trouble...

I used mark lord's patchset on the 2.6.17.1 kernel and no go.  i get the same input/output error i complained about above.

are people using any special boot parameters?  all i am using is libata_enabled=1.  do i need something else?

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> man, STR is giving me some trouble...
> 
> I used mark lord's patchset on the 2.6.17.1 kernel and no go.  i get the same input/output error i complained about above.
> 
> are people using any special boot parameters?  all i am using is libata_enabled=1.  do i need something else?

 

You don't need the libata_enabled=1 anymore (IIRC since 2.6.16). I don't believe that this is the reason. Anyway, this is how my boot-line looks like:

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r4_20060726 root=/dev/sda6 resume=/dev/sda5 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60
```

As you can see, I'm using latest stable gentoo-source now because 

- no issues, STR+STD are stable

```
# uptime

 00:10:30 up 7 days,  2:15,  1 user,  load average: 2.11, 1.68, 1.16
```

- vesa-tng patch included

- latest ACPI patches included

- I'm too lazy to patch any updated kernel by myself

However, I don't think your problem comes from either kernel sources or patches. Mark's patchset _should_ work - it covers almost every _known_ ACPI issue. I personally had this configuration running before switching to gentoo-sources.

Last question - have you tried the .config I've sent to you some weeks ago? Maybe it's worth to try (after a 'make oldconfig'  :Wink: .

----------

## juniper

@amaroc:

to be honest, amaroc, i got your email, but i can't for the life of me remember if i tried your kernel config with that 2.6.16 kernel.  i have compiled probably 20 kernels in the last few weeks (not just on this laptop) so i simply can't remember.

I will give a try when i get home today.  thanks.

----------

## juniper

@amaroc:

ok, i am about to compile your working patches against the 2.6.16.16 kernel (i think you use gentoo-sources, right?).  before tweaking, i want to have everything EXACTLY like you do (just to see what is up).

out of curiosity, there is a suspend2 patch in the "others" tar file you sent me (if you recall you sent me a tar file of what patches you used and ones you didn't).  i was under the impression that suspend 2 and kernel suspend were mutually exclusive.  what does that suspend2 patch do?

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> ok, i am about to compile your working patches against the 2.6.16.16 kernel (i think you use gentoo-sources, right?).  before tweaking, i want to have everything EXACTLY like you do (just to see what is up).

 

OK, here's the history what should explain it. 

I was using 2.6.16 vanilla sources together with Mark's patchset+vesa-tng patch since end of March - both STR and STD working. The only issues I had was with the builtin ipw2200 and wpa-supplicant that forced the dhcpd to time out after resume from STR. Therefore I had to use ipw2200 and ieee packages seperately.

After 2.6.17 with updated builtin ipw2200 became available I've run vanilla 2.6.17 with Marks _latest_ patchset.

After 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 became stable I've switched to gentoo-sources - what means a working kernel out-of-the-box now.

 *juniper wrote:*   

> out of curiosity, there is a suspend2 patch in the "others" tar file you sent me (if you recall you sent me a tar file of what patches you used and ones you didn't).  i was under the impression that suspend 2 and kernel suspend were mutually exclusive.  what does that suspend2 patch do?

 

Yes, you have to decide either for bultin suspend or additional patches and suspend2. Mark preferred the suspend2 because of it's speed and beauty. But the builtin suspend works too and I peronally don't care about lower resume speed and nice progress information. Therefore I've skipped the suspend2 patch.

If 2.6.16 doesn't work for you and considering the trouble you had so far I would try the stable gentoo-source 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 together with the .config I've send to you. I have not changed the configuration so a make oldconfig should do the job. Maybe you have to enable builtin ipw2200 if you want WLAN functionality.

If there is still no go, let us know. Potential issues:

- hw-specific ACPI/SATA issues -> make use of latest patches from Mark or KML directly

- wrong ram.conf -> I've already posted my working config earlier

- issues with xorg or 855resolution

Good luck.

----------

## juniper

@amaroc:

BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!

yes, oddly, i don't really know why the other files did not work.  i have not checked to see whether you have compiled support for the things I want but I can tell you that this post is being made after an STR cycle!!!!!!!!!

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you don't know how many kernel i have compiled... i wonder what i have been missing this whole time.  i have even used kernel configs that i friend of mine had for this exact same laptop that worked for him but not me.

thanks amaroc.  thanks for the email, thanks for the help here and the time.

i also like suspend2, but for a few days i will bask in the glow of a working suspend1.  i will see if the newer kernels work.

By the way, just to let you know, i used a vanilla kernel 2.6.16.16.  the gentoo sources had a whole bunch of the patches already applied and also the kernel would compile.  so, i used the 2.6.16.16 kernel with EXACTLY your working patches and exactly your .config (except i changed the resume device to /dev/sda6, my swap).

----------

## juniper

one small problem i seem to be having.

sometimes, when my computer sleeps and i try to wake it up (by opening the lid for example) it goes right back to sleep.  but then if i wake it up again it wakes up fine.

is this happening to anyone else?  is there a fix?

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> but I can tell you that this post is being made after an STR cycle!!!!!!!!! 

 

congratulations

 *juniper wrote:*   

> sometimes, when my computer sleeps and i try to wake it up (by opening the lid for example) it goes right back to sleep.  but then if i wake it up again it wakes up fine.
> 
> is this happening to anyone else?  is there a fix?

 

I don't have this issue here. Did you configure STR to be executed when you close the lid? If yes you have to handle "lid open" exactly.

Anyway, you should have a look to /etc/acpi/default.sh. This is how it would look like when you only want to switch on&off the backligth, like I have it configured:

```
lid)

                grep -q open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state && logger "ACPI action: LID OPEN" && vbetool dpms on

                    ;;
```

If there is something written with "hibernate-ram" you should change it to

```
 grep -q close /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state && logger "ACPI action: LID CLOSE" && hibernate-ram &
```

----------

## juniper

@amaroc:

i deserve to be beaten with a stick;  there were two

echo -n mem > /sys/power/state

lines in my sleep script (probably a cut and paste error).   and, yes, removing one of the lines solved my problem.

----------

## amaroc

juniper,

now that you enjoy a working STR you know what you've missed before - right? And - it makes me happy as well if I could help you a little bit...

Last thing - I propose not to spend too much time for configuring suspend2. With STR the i6000 stays for almost one week from a fully loaded battery. So it might happen, that you will do STD only for testing after installing a new kernel.

Considering battery life time it is also much better to charge the battery when the notebook is STR and to work from battery rather then AC supply. This keeps the battery as cool as possible. My battery has already lost 10% of it's capacity after 10 month:

```
cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         7200 mAh

last full capacity:      6489 mAh
```

----------

## juniper

i have had mine for 15 months and i am not doing so well either.

```

cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         7200 mAh

last full capacity:      4880 mAh

```

but, yes, STR is rather nice and you very much did help setting it up.

----------

## nybbles

Would someone mind saying where these config files you guys are talking about can be found? Or did you just send them to each other through email?

I've got an i6k with the ATI 300X card and am not able to get Suspend-to-Ram working. I'd really like to see a working configuration so I can somehow get it working on my machine too!   :Very Happy: 

Thanks..

----------

## juniper

ok.  i put the patches and kernel config file up at

http://juniper1982.googlepages.com/home

if you have trouble, let us know.  oh, btw, i have a intel 915 video card whereas you have an ati.  i don't really know how that will play out, but give the kernel/patches a try.

----------

## nybbles

 *juniper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> if you have trouble, let us know.  oh, btw, i have a intel 915 video card whereas you have an ati.  i don't really know how that will play out, but give the kernel/patches a try.
> 
> 

 

Thanks! I'll give it a try when I get home   :Very Happy: 

--EDIT--

Argh, not having any luck with ACPI these days..

I have acpid running and the 'button' module loaded. But when I open/close my laptop lid, the event does not get registered. It does not appear when I run

```

tail -f /var/log/acpi | grep "received event"

```

Regardless of whether the laptop lid is closed or open, I get the following:

```

cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state

state:      closed

```

Any suggestions regarding what my problem might be? I have not seen any solutions to this problem in other posts, but it looks like people do have the problem..

Thanks for the config files and kernel patches. I see the kernel version is 2.6.16.16. Do these apply against gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r16 or something? I'm not sure how the version numbers work here.

Oh and where'd you get these patches from?

----------

## Shucklak

Just curious, I've been using Gentoo on my 6000 since last October, and I still have the lid problem: when I close my lid the screen will not come back on, even after using CTRL + SHFT +F* . The only way I can get the LCD to come back on is if I plug in an external monitor, use the FNC + LCD/CRT button to switch to the external monitor, and then switch back to the laptops LCD. Any one have a solution?

----------

## amaroc

 *Shucklak wrote:*   

> Just curious, I've been using Gentoo on my 6000 since last October, and I still have the lid problem: when I close my lid the screen will not come back on, even after using CTRL + SHFT +F* . The only way I can get the LCD to come back on is if I plug in an external monitor, use the FNC + LCD/CRT button to switch to the external monitor, and then switch back to the laptops LCD. Any one have a solution?

 

You need vbetool in order to switch the backlight on. Simply unmask and emerge it.

As written earlier you could then add the following line to your /etc/acpi/default.sh

```
         lid)   

             grep -q open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state && logger "ACPI action: LID OPEN" && vbetool dpms on 
```

It works here with the i915.

 *nybbles wrote:*   

> Argh, not having any luck with ACPI these days..

 

How did you configued your acpi?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_ACPI_basic_configuration

However, fo STR & STD I use the hibernate-script from suspend2 - it works with built-in suspend as well and all actions/options are handled within 3 files only:

actions: /etc/acpi/default.sh 

STR: /etc/hibernate/ram.conf

STD: /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf

All easy and self-explaining.

 *nybbles wrote:*   

> I see the kernel version is 2.6.16.16. Do these apply against gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r16 or something? I'm not sure how the version numbers work here.
> 
> Oh and where'd you get these patches from?

 

2.6.16.16 is related to vanilla sources - that was the actual kernel when those patches have been made available by Mark Lord http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/.

This is a known to work kernel but - I still suggest to use the latest stable gentoo-kernel. 

- no additional patches needed

- (should) work "out-of-the-box"

Note: You can still use the linked config-file after doing

```
make oldconfig
```

If there are still problems let us know.

----------

## Shucklak

I emerged vbetool and put the following into my /etc/acpi/default.sh

```

 lid)   

             grep -q open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state && logger "ACPI action: LID OPEN" && vbetool dpms on

```

I then tried closing and opening the lid and nothing. Rebooted and tried again, still nothing. Then I noticed, the grep is calling for /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/STATE and I don't have that in my /proc. I can go as far as /proc/acpi and that is it. There is not a button directory.

----------

## amaroc

 *Shucklak wrote:*   

> Then I noticed, the grep is calling for /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/STATE and I don't have that in my /proc. I can go as far as /proc/acpi and that is it. There is not a button directory.

 

I suppose you have either not enabled acpi within your kernel at all, missed some options like CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON or didn't load some acpi-related modules. Please check:

```
CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

```

For you reference pls. check .config from http://juniper1982.googlepages.com/home

----------

## juniper

@ nybbles:

hmm.  I don't know what is wrong with your lid.  you appear to have acpi working (as it says the lid is closed) but not working well.

@ Shucklak:  I concur with amaroc, I essentially have what he has but, I believe, I have it in my lm_lid.sh file in /etc/acpi/actions.  but, since your /proc/acpi/LIDSTUFF is missing you may not have support in the kernel.

@ anyone:  i am not using the ram.conf or hibernate.conf script.  I am using the acpi_sleep script found at

http://socrates.homelinux.org/index.php?page=DellInspiron6000

if you notice though, that script has a cut and paste error (there is a whole repeated chunk, just get rid of the second instance of it).

----------

## juniper

i know it is a big no no to cross post, but i thought that many people here are probably having the same problem.

i have an i915 card and it has to do with xorg (7 in my case, but this was happening with 6.x), mplayer and STR/STD.  basically, mplayer/xine/totem would lock X after a sleep cycle.

see

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-488781-highlight-.html

for full post.  has anyone encountered this?

@ amaroc (or anyone else):

your STR kernel/config works great but another problem I am having is that when I wake up from STR my cdrom can no longer be read.  my /dev/sr0 is missing, this is where it is usually detected.  i tried restarting udevd, coldplug, hald and dbus to no avail.  in dmesg it does not seem to have detected it.

EDIT:  i checked cdrecord -scanbus and it found my cdrom, but still sr0 was not there.  i put a cd in and after a while, it simply showed up and dmesg says

```

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

```

so all is well, except it took forever.

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> i have an i915 card and it has to do with xorg (7 in my case, but this was happening with 6.x), mplayer and STR/STD.  basically, mplayer/xine/totem would lock X after a sleep cycle.
> 
> see
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-488781-highlight-.html

 

First, I'm not using xine or others very often - but I've seen something like this as well. However, I don't know whether it is the same problem or something different. This is how it happens:

1) boot -> STR -> Resume -> STR -> etc. : OK

2) boot -> [STR] -> xine (w/ exit) -> STR -> Resume: X-server does frequent restarts, have to issue halt() via acpi+power-button for a graceful shutdown

By chance I've found a workaround. When I've run xine and would like to do STR aftwerwards I have to leave one xine instance up. Because this is not really convenient after watching a DVD I simply use krusader's view option to instantiate a xine instance on some .mpg-file and press the pause button immediately. This window can be minimized but must not be closed completely. Now STR/Resume works as before.

I've not investigated the xorg-log and not googled much for this. I've read somewhere that it might come from the vesa-tng or drm-module or what ever. I'm still using stable Xorg 7.0 and will check again when 7.1 reaches stable and the recently anounced Intel-drivers will be available.

I've posted this answer here because I 'm too lazy for two posts - sorry.

 *juniper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> your STR kernel/config works great but another problem I am having is that when I wake up from STR my cdrom can no longer be read.  my /dev/sr0 is missing, this is where it is usually detected.  i tried restarting udevd, coldplug, hald and dbus to no avail.  in dmesg it does not seem to have detected it.
> 
> EDIT:  i checked cdrecord -scanbus and it found my cdrom, but still sr0 was not there.  i put a cd in and after a while, it simply showed up and dmesg says
> ...

 

I don't have this issue at all because /dev/sr0 is still there after a STR. But my hibernate-ram script does unloading of

```
Unloading module snd_seq_dummy...

Unloading module snd_seq_oss...

Unloading module snd_pcm_oss...

Unloading module fuse...

Unloading module uhci_hcd...

Unloading module sr_mod...

Unloading module sg...

Unloading module evdev...

Unloading module ipw2200...

Unloading module ieee80211_crypt_tkip...

Unloading module snd_seq_midi_event...

Unloading module cdrom...

Unloading module ieee80211...

Unloading module firmware_class...

Unloading module snd_seq...

Unloading module ieee80211_crypt...

Unloading module snd_seq_device...
```

automatically by

```
UnloadAllModules yes
```

within my ram.conf. 

Maybe it's worth to check for unload/load sg or evdev module from your suspend script.

----------

## juniper

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Unloading module snd_seq_dummy...
> 
> ...

 

ok, that gives me some info.  I didn't change my modules.autoload file when i used your kernel.  my sleep script unloads all modules listed in my modules.autoload file and only loads the ones in modules.autoload on wake up.  i did not have sr_mod or sg in my autoload file.  modprobing sr_mod did the trick.  I just checked this works after and STR cycle, so great.  by the way, if that last list is not a complete set of modules you load, can you post your autoload file?

as for the video card issue.  hmmmm, your solution is not the most convenient.  i am actually surprised that this isn't a hot topic given how inconvenient it is.  I guess i will do a little more poking around.

thanks again, amaroc.

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> by the way, if that last list is not a complete set of modules you load, can you post your autoload file?

 Autoload is even shorter

```
ieee80211

ieee80211_crypt

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ipw2200

evdev

sg

cdrom

sr_mod

drm

i915

uhci_hcd

fuse
```

so, the hibernate-script is probably doing lsmod somehow.

I've also tried to unload drm and i915 explicitely - but as expected it didn't work even after chvt (video issue).

 *juniper wrote:*   

> as for the video card issue.  hmmmm, your solution is not the most convenient.  i am actually surprised that this isn't a hot topic given how inconvenient it is.  I guess i will do a little more poking around.

 

You're right, it's an issue and I should have complained about it earlier. But reading all the reports in relation to X-resolution, DRM and video-playback I was more than happy to have 

- native X resolution 1920x1400

- boot+text console with about 130x40 chars

- mc and unicode in text and X-console

- DVD playback (used really rarely)

btw - does the solution with a suspended xine-instance work for you? I've verified it here because I had to reboot anyway (new baselayout).

If you got some further information or want me to do some verification let me know.

----------

## juniper

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw - does the solution with a suspended xine-instance work for you? I've verified it here because I had to reboot anyway (new baselayout).
> 
> If you got some further information or want me to do some verification let me know.

 

i don't really use xine, do you know if this trick works with mplayer?  another problem with this solution, is a play most video files over nfs, so i don't know if this trick would work.

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> i don't really use xine, do you know if this trick works with mplayer?  another problem with this solution, is a play most video files over nfs, so i don't know if this trick would work.

 

I've done some testing with mplayer, both native and with KDE-frontend KMPlayer. I could do STR cycles w/ and w/o mplayer running - it didn't crashed X at all. If I leave an mplayer instance during STR active I could also start xine after a STR. However, if I used xine after a STR w/o having an instance of either mplayer or xine running it crashed immediately. The X.log shows very likely the same as you have seen:

```
Error in I830WaitLpRing(), now is 266949712, start is 266947711

pgetbl_ctl: 0x7ffc0001 pgetbl_err: 0x3

ipeir: 0 iphdr: 1810000

LP ring tail: 580 head: 0 len: 1f801 start 0

eir: 0 esr: 10 emr: ffff

instdone: ffc0 instpm: 0

memmode: 108 instps: f0000

hwstam: fffe ier: 82 imr: 8 iir: 220

space: 129656 wanted 131064

(II) I810(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) I810(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf8849000 at 0xa7847000

Fatal server error:

lockup

Error in I830WaitLpRing(), now is 266951725, start is 266949724

pgetbl_ctl: 0x7ffc0001 pgetbl_err: 0x3

ipeir: 0 iphdr: 1810000

LP ring tail: 588 head: 0 len: 1f801 start 0

eir: 0 esr: 10 emr: ffff

instdone: ffc0 instpm: 0

memmode: 108 instps: f0000

hwstam: ffff ier: 0 imr: ffff iir: 0

space: 129648 wanted 131064

FatalError re-entered, aborting

lockup
```

So, I seem to have the same issue - but not with mplayer. Anyway, leaving one instance of either mplayer or xine running during STR solves it - at least it doesn't hurt.

I've tested it with a vob from a music DVD.

Regarding network:

My homenetwork has two shares - a buffalo-link-station and a Hifidelio-audio-player. I've tried both smbfs and cifs and couldn't get it working with STR/Resume. I had to end applications (e.g. audio-playback) in order to unmount shares and unload the modules.

Therefore I've switched to ftp via fuse and curlftpfs. A mounted "ftp-share" reconnects automatically after a STR even an open file (RO) doesn't harm an application.

I don't know how to handle this with nfs - but it depends whether you want an application to be alive with open files from the network share. You can check with lsof.

If it's only the video-issue than copy a small vob-file to your i6000 and start mplayer once X is up. I'm pretty shure there are some parameter for mplayer to hide the window - but there are so much...

----------

## juniper

amaroc:  just to be clear, do you have an mplayer running on a video file at all times, or just when you enter an STR cycle - i.e. do you then close mplayer after wake up?

another thing.  i have noticed that xf86-video-i810 versions 1.6.0 and 1.6.1 are in portage and in ~arch.  i am running an arch system.  i could unmask that and install and see how it goes, but i don't know how that will play with modular xorg.  if it is like other stable/unstable packages, will it just want to emerge its dependecies?  or do i have to upgrade all of xorg to 7.1?  btw, i have xf86-video-i810 version 1.4.1.3.

----------

## nybbles

So I followed the howto on solving common ACPI problems and found that compiling my DSDT returned some warnings.

Does that mean that my DSDT is broken.. or is it only broken if there are actually errors upon recompilation? Perhaps this could be the reason for my laptop lid not registering events and always being in the 'closed' state.

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> amaroc:  just to be clear, do you have an mplayer running on a video file at all times, or just when you enter an STR cycle - i.e. do you then close mplayer after wake up?

 

If I ever have started xine I let one instance of xine up and end it never.

I've tested here again w/ mplayer - i can't get it crash xorg even if no video-app was running during STR. It's only xine (or xinelib-based) that forces xorg to die. That's definitely a different behaviour to your installation - don't ask me why.

 *juniper wrote:*   

> another thing.  i have noticed that xf86-video-i810 versions 1.6.0 and 1.6.1 are in portage and in ~arch.  i am running an arch system.  i could unmask that and install and see how it goes, but i don't know how that will play with modular xorg.  if it is like other stable/unstable packages, will it just want to emerge its dependecies?  or do i have to upgrade all of xorg to 7.1?  btw, i have xf86-video-i810 version 1.4.1.3.

 

I'm running Xorg 7.0-r1. Xorg.log tells me the i810 driver is 1.4.1 - where did you get the 1.4.1.3 from?

As stated earlier - it might be worth to test with 7.1. I've read somewhere that there are only some dependencies - at least much less than upgrading from 6.x. Don't know if 7.0 would work w/ 1.6.x drivers.

What makes me wonder is the different behaviuor of mplayer between your machine and my. I assume you are not using KDE what could be one reason. The other one might be flags or gcc. Here is what I have:

```
# gcc-config -c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac alsa amarok apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli crypt cups dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer i8x0 imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session slang spell spl ssl tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs xml2 xmms xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_i810 video_cards_vesa video_cards_fbdev video_cards_dummy video_cards_vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

@nybbles

 *nybbles wrote:*   

> So I followed the howto on solving common ACPI problems and found that compiling my DSDT returned some warnings.
> 
> Does that mean that my DSDT is broken.. or is it only broken if there are actually errors upon recompilation? Perhaps this could be the reason for my laptop lid not registering events and always being in the 'closed' state.

 

I don't think it is needed to recompile DSDT. But because you have the ATI version I can only guess.

- check BIOS version - I'm running A08 - but A09 is the latest

- check your boot messages for ACPI&LID

```
ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Video Device [VID2] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (45 C)

...

ACPI wakeup devices: 

LID PBTN PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB4 USB3 MODM PCIE 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
```

and you should see some ACPI events other then LID, e.g.

```
logger: ACPI group ac_adapter / action ac_adapter is not defined

logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

...

video bus notify

video bus notify

logger: ACPI group video / action video is not defined

logger: ACPI group video / action video is not defined

logger: ACPI action: LID OPEN
```

----------

## juniper

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've tested here again w/ mplayer - i can't get it crash xorg even if no video-app was running during STR. It's only xine (or xinelib-based) that forces xorg to die. That's definitely a different behaviour to your installation - don't ask me why.
> 
> 

 

that is weird.  mplayer definitely crashes things (all of them do).  you are right, i am using gnome, not kde.  i somehow doubt that is the problem, but you never know.  i don't think i am going to switch for this though.

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm running Xorg 7.0-r1. Xorg.log tells me the i810 driver is 1.4.1 - where did you get the 1.4.1.3 from?
> 
> 

 

it is in portage.

```

eix -s i810

* x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

     Available versions:  1.4.1.3 ~1.6.0 ~1.6.1

     Installed:           1.4.1.3

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for i810 cards

```

maybe X doesn't care about the .3 part

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As stated earlier - it might be worth to test with 7.1. I've read somewhere that there are only some dependencies - at least much less than upgrading from 6.x. Don't know if 7.0 would work w/ 1.6.x drivers.
> 
> 

 

I tried an emerge -pv a while ago and it only wanted to upgrade a few packages, so i don't think that it is a big deal.  i could simply unmask xf86-video-i810...  i could ask people more in the know if this is a no-no.

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What makes me wonder is the different behaviuor of mplayer between your machine and my. I assume you are not using KDE what could be one reason. The other one might be flags or gcc. Here is what I have:
> 
> 

 

you are right that is peculiar.  i checked and i have, essentially, the same system (same gcc, same cflags, etc), i really don't know what the cause of it could be.  in my case, it could be mplayer over nfs.  hmmm, i will think.  actually, can you tell me the output of emerge -av mplayer?

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> actually, can you tell me the output of emerge -av mplayer?

 

sure

```
# emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8  USE="X aac alsa arts cdparanoia dvd dvdread encode gif i8x0 ipv6 jpeg mad opengl oss png real sdl theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xmms xv xvid -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -gtk -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas -nvidia -openal -rtc -samba -speex -sse -sse2 -svga -tga -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Edit: What BIOS version are you using? Mine is A08 as stated earlier.

----------

## juniper

i think my bios is A05.  should i update?  can you do that in linux?

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> i think my bios is A05.  should i update?  can you do that in linux?

 

You should think about a BIOS update:

- A05 has Intel 915GM Graphics Video BIOS version 3412

- as from A06 it is Intel 915GM Graphics Video BIOS version 1219

- A09 is the newest http://ftp.us.dell.com/bios/I6000A09.EXE

- A09 has only small improvements over A08 (what I have) - so I have not updated yet

- you can find (older) bios versions and some readmes here:ftp://ftp.dell.com/bios

- you can't do it from linux, you need windows or dos, but freedos should do the job

btw: have you seen https://www.dellbatteryprogram.com/Default.aspx? Happily I'm not affected.

----------

## juniper

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You should think about a BIOS update:
> 
> - A05 has Intel 915GM Graphics Video BIOS version 3412
> ...

 

well, luckily for me, i have kept my windows partition around (in fact, just for this occasion).  as anti M$ as i am, i figured i wouldn't remove the windows partition until i ACTUALLY needed the space.  i still have a ton of free space on my drive, so M$ is safe for now.

This freedos thing looks interesting.  i will look into it.

are there any downsides to a bios upgrade?  i guess version A08 is working for you.

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw: have you seen https://www.dellbatteryprogram.com/Default.aspx? Happily I'm not affected.

 

i just read this.  UNHAPPILY, i am not affected.  may battery capacity is sucking and i wouldn't mind a new battery.  i think i will have to shell out for that.

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> are there any downsides to a bios upgrade?  i guess version A08 is working for you.

 

Reflashing is a always a bit risky. But there are a lot of improvements over A05, see ftp://ftp.dell.com/bios/I6000A08.TXT Espacially the updated video-bios could be of help.

But - I have not seen an i6000A05.exe in order to reflash if something is worse after the update.

 *juniper wrote:*   

> may battery capacity is sucking and i wouldn't mind a new battery.  i think i will have to shell out for that.

 

This could be a reason to flash A09 right now. A09 claims to have a better charging algorithm and has been released almost 1 year ago - so not much additional risk. It will not help your current battery but your new one might last longer.

----------

## juniper

have you seen libsmbios?  apparently, there is a way to flash the bios in linux

http://linux.dell.com/libsmbios/main/index.html

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> have you seen libsmbios?  apparently, there is a way to flash the bios in linux
> 
> http://linux.dell.com/libsmbios/main/index.html

 

Didn't know that and was curious to play with it. I was able to extract the .hdr from the .exe successfully but there are so much dependencies including a kernel modul that didn't want to play - so I gave up in the end. 

Seems to be much easier to boot win or dos ...

Did you made any progress?

----------

## juniper

@ amaroc:

well, i upgraded to A09 bios.  i think i ran mplayer once or twice and it didn't crash.  maybe that is the answer.

other than my battery sucking, the STR is great.  STD works as well with the kernel and patches you sent me.  i had X crash on me once from a wake up, but the system was still alive.

by the way, i am thinking of getting a new battery.  dell has some batteries for sale, but ebay has them for about a third of the price.  they are labelled new and come with a warranty from some vendors on ebay.

----------

## juniper

hmmmm.  after upgrading my bios to A09, i also upgraded my system.  since them my wireless cuts in and out.  here is dmesg

```

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

nfs: RPC call returned error 101

nfs: RPC call returned error 101

nfs: RPC call returned error 101

nfs: RPC call returned error 101

nfs: RPC call returned error 101

nfs: RPC call returned error 101

nfs: RPC call returned error 101

nfs: RPC call returned error 101

nfs: RPC call returned error 101

nfs: RPC call returned error 101

```

because i did the two upgrades near the same time, i can't tell what is causing the problem.

----------

## amaroc

 *juniper wrote:*   

> hmmmm.  after upgrading my bios to A09, i also upgraded my system.  since them my wireless cuts in and out.  here is dmesg
> 
> ```
> 
> ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
> ...

 

Looks like you are running from one problem into another  :Sad: 

OK, firmware error happens from time to time - even with the latest drivers. However, the driver should be able to handle this by restarting/reloading the firmware.

Let me guess - you're running kernel 2.6.16.x and are using builtin ipw2200 v1.0.8 and ieee80211 v1.1.7 - right?

You should also have ipw2200-firmware 3.0.

When using 2.6.16 I would propose to use seperate ipw2200 and ieee80211. I had much better results than with the builtin in the past. However, you should use the stable ipw2200 v1.1.2 rather then the 1.1.3 that somehow make problems with WPA encryption and wpa_supplicant.

Another option is to upgrade your kernel. As you know, I'm running a original 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 kernel that has builtin ipw2200 v1.1.1 and ieee80211 v1.1.7 and have (almost) no problem. The only issue is that wpa_supplicant sometimes needs about 1 minute in order to connect to my WPA-encrypted network. I don't know whether it comes from ipw2200, ieee, wpa_supplicant, ...

----------

## juniper

alright amaroc.  i will give it a try and let you know how it goes.

thanks for all the help.

EDIT:  bios update seems to have worked.  i haven't had a single video crash since then (i have tried a few times).

another happy note, i just got a new battery.  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, lasts a good 4 hours it seems.

----------

## masterinferno

I can't make the ipw2200 LED working  :Sad: 

I have 

```
options ipw2200 led=1
```

 in /etc/modules.d/ipw2200

but when I start /etc/init.d/net.eth1 the LED doesn't turn on  :Sad: 

Did I forget something ? Do I have to enable LED support in kernel or is it for others devices ? Thanks in advance   :Confused: 

----------

## masterinferno

I must restart /etc/init.d/net.eth1 in order to have the led on...   :Confused: 

How can I have it during boot process ?

----------

## m0rd0

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> I must restart /etc/init.d/net.eth1 in order to have the led on...  
> 
> How can I have it during boot process ?

 

Not sure, I've been wondering about this too. Anyone actually got the LED working on boot?

----------

## amaroc

 *m0rd0 wrote:*   

>  *masterinferno wrote:*   I must restart /etc/init.d/net.eth1 in order to have the led on...  
> 
> How can I have it during boot process ? 
> 
> Not sure, I've been wondering about this too. Anyone actually got the LED working on boot?

 

In order to get most of the driver's LED capabilities enabled I suggest to apply the patch from Mark Lord's kernel patch collection for the Dell Inspiron 9300. You still need 

```
add options ipw2200 led=1
```

 to /etc/modules.conf

The patch seems to be a little bit outdated but still works here with built-in ipw2200 driver from 2.6.17-r8-gentoo. 

I can't remember whether it works after boot but it does it for STR where my ipw2200 module gets unloaded and loaded.

Edit: I've recently booted my i6k and would like confirm that the LED-patch works on boot as expected.

----------

## amaroc

My I6K is now about one year old and it can be said that it is very well supported by gentoo-linux. But as usually - there are still some improvements possible. 

One point is that the fan never stops running. Even if it's not really noisy and the fan runs most of the time at lowest speed it would be nice to stop the fan when the laptop is in idle or low activity state.

I've searched a while for such feature and experimented a little bit. Please treat the information underneath as a collection from different sites and forums.  

Fan-control

Unfortunately there seems to be no way to control the fan via pwm and lm_sensors - at least I didn't find any. Like other Dell laptops there are only 3 fan-states possible: off, lo- and hi-speed.

There are several tools around for setting one of these three states that seem all derived from a reverse engeneered Dell diagnostic tool 

http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/i8kfan.html

Variant 1) 

The most common way is to use the kernel module i8k that offers the lo-level interface to access Dell's SMBIOS functions. You have to enable it via 

```
CONFIG_I8K=m
```

and later on to load it via

```
modprobe i8k
```

A user interface is offered via the i8kutils, get it via

```
emerge i8kutils
```

To test the interface you should issue the i8kctl command and get somehow the following

```
i6kgt ~ # i8kctl

1.0 (null) 45Y5W1J 44 -1 0 922 0 0 -1
```

You are now able to set the fan-speed

```
i8kctl fan - 0
```

where '0' disables the fan and 1 or 2 sets the fan to lo- or hi-speed.

Don't forget to 

```
echo i8k >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

Now you need a way to set the fanspeed according to your temperature. You need a script /usr/sbin/i6kfancontrol

```

#!/bin/bash

#

INTERVAL=5

MINTEMP=38

MIDTEMP=48

MAXTEMP=58

FANOFF=0

FANMID=1

FANMAX=2

echo 'Starting fan control for i6k ...'

while true

do

   status=`i8kctl`

   temp=`echo $status | cut -d" " -f4`

   fanstate=`echo $status | cut -d" " -f6`   

   fan=$fanstate

   if (( ${temp} < ${MINTEMP} )) ;

       then fan=$FANOFF

   elif (( ${temp} > ${MAXTEMP} )) ;

       then fan=$FANMAX

   elif (( ${temp} > ${MIDTEMP} )) ; then

       if (( ${fanstate} == ${FANOFF} )) ; 

          then fan=$FANMID

       fi;

   elif (( ${fanstate} == ${FANMAX} )) ;  

          then fan=$FANMID

   fi;

   if (( ${fan} != ${fanstate} )) ;

      then i8kctl fan - `echo $fan`

   fi;

   sleep $INTERVAL

done
```

and something to start at /etc/init.d/i6kfancontrol

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# 

PNAME=i6kfancontrol

start() {

   ebegin "Starting i6kfancontrol"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background \

      --exec /usr/sbin/i6kfancontrol

   eend ${?}

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping i6kfancontrol"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --name ${PNAME}

   eend ${?}

}

```

Don't forget to 

```

chmod +x /usr/sbin/i6kfancontrol

rc-update add i6kfancontrol default
```

Variant 2) 

Beside the way with i8k-kernel-module, i8kutils and some bash scripts there is an interesting project here http://dellfand.dinglisch.net/

It uses more or less the same lo-level functions but does not need the kernel-module. Anyway, I like little bash-scripts ...

Note: Even if you read somewhere that aborting the script will leave you with an unregulated fan - my i6k doesn't behave so. The BIOS is still controlling the fan if you reach critical temperatures. On the other hand, you shouldn't overrule the tresholds from the BIOS - otherwise your notebook might get overheated and permanently damaged - don't say I didn't warn you.

This leads us to other issues: temperature, power consumption and battery life-time.

Power management

The Pentium-M cpu offers the so called speed stepping. In short - it is an adaptation of the cpu-clock to the current system-load and an adaptation of the cpu-voltage to the cpu-clock in parallel. The linux-kernel offers this functionality by

```

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

...

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y
```

There are a lot of guides and howto's around that describe how to setup frequency-scaling and the different governors you want to look for. 

The ondemand governor seems to offer the best trade-off between performance and battery-lifetime though.

However, the frequency-scaling comes along with the default cpu-voltage settings from the BIOS that are often much too conservative. So it's worth of playing a little bit with it.

Undervolting

There are differnt approaches to adopt the speed-step voltages. One way is to patch the kernel to provide those voltage tables for the kernel's speed-stepping governors. The other and I think more flexible way is the user-space. One really great tool is cpupw.

Download cpupw from: 

http://www.tuxamito.com.es/cpupw/index.php

and see also

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443694-highlight-cpupw.html?sid=d9be681504df0ff601fa68fc45b080f4

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443685-highlight-cpupw.html?sid=d9be681504df0ff601fa68fc45b080f4

then untar and install 

```
cd src

make

su

make install
```

Make sure your kernel has msr support.

```
CONFIG_X86_MSR=m
```

and the needed governors are available, e.g.

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y
```

then

```
modprobe msr

echo msr >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

and a 

```
cpupw --status
```

should show something usefull

Now you need a VID configuration for your CPU. Here's what the author wrote:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3198400-highlight-.html#3198400

That's the default of my I6K and Pentium M 1.6 GHz:

```
1

1

592

6

1600000 40 -1 -1

1400000 36 -1 -1

1200000 32 -1 -1

1000000 27 -1 -1

800000 23 -1 -1

600000 18 -1 -1

1
```

that I've changed to 

```
1

1

592

6

1600000 27 -1 -1

1400000 23 -1 -1

1200000 19 -1 -1

1000000 14 -1 -1

800000 10 -1 -1

600000 5 -1 -1

1
```

what seems to be stable because I'm running it for some weeks now. I've stored it as /etc/cpupw/config.

You can now test and fine tune a little bit by

```
/usr/sbin/cpupw --config /etc/cpupw/config --smart -g userspace -t 400 -u 80 -D 45 -f
```

I've adopted the -t xxx parameter a little bit. It's the time that cpupw sleeps between the internal measures. If you run cpupw in foreground mode it shows any change regarding the frequency. In order to get the longest battery life-time it's a good idea to make it as little as possible for your preferred idle state (e.g. kde desktop) without any frequency change. Thus you won't get any switching on idle and fastest possible performance adoptation.

You need again something to start at /etc/init.d/cpupw

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# 

CONFIG=/etc/cpupw/config

PNAME=cpupw

checkconfig() {

   if [ ! -f ${CONFIG} ]; then

      eerror "Configuration file ${CONFIG} not found"

      return 1

   fi

}

start() {

   checkconfig || return 1

   ebegin "Starting cpupw"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background \

      --exec /usr/sbin/cpupw -- --config ${CONFIG} --smart -g userspace -t 400 -u 80 -D 45 -d

   eend ${?}

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping cpupw"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --name ${PNAME}

   eend ${?}

}
```

and don't forget to 

```
rc-update add cpupw default
```

Result

Using the fan-control only the i6k stays quite almost 80% of the time in idle-mode. However, even web-browsing or email-read/write forces the fan to spin from time to time. The average power consumption is 17W (cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state). The temperature drifts between the two tresholds of 38 and 48°C.

Under heavy load like 

```
emerge openoffice
```

or

```
/opt/gimps/mprime -t -w/tmp
```

the fan runs at full speed all the time and the power consumption is about 33W. The temperature stays at 62°C.

Summary default:

Idle -> 17W, 38...48°C, 80% fan off

Load -> 33W, 62°C, 100% fan at full speed

The same scenarious with cpupw:

Idle -> 15W, 42°C, 100% fan off 

Load -> 25W, 52°C, 100% fan at lo-speed

Even with web-browsing then fan stays off almost all the time and never reaches full-speed under heavy load. Also, I could not see a measurable perfomance impact due to the userspace governor from cpupw. See as an example gdb-compile 1st with cpupw and 2nd with ondemand governor:

```
i6kgt ~ # genlop --date 1 hour ago -t gdb

 * sys-devel/gdb

     Mon Oct 23 23:36:10 2006 >>> sys-devel/gdb-6.4

       merge time: 4 minutes and 33 seconds.

     Mon Oct 23 23:42:02 2006 >>> sys-devel/gdb-6.4

       merge time: 4 minutes and 33 seconds.
```

For performance comparison with my Pentium-M @1.6GHz, 400MHz FSB

```
i6kgt ~ # genlop -t openoffice

     Sun Oct 22 17:31:44 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.3

       merge time: 4 hours, 44 minutes and 37 seconds.
```

Harddisk spin-down

If you are at this state you might find the harddisk noisy. However, this depends heavily on your harddisk and your personal feeling - or age if you want:-)  My Samsung HM120JC isn't very noisy and I can't really see much different on overall power consumption if I spin it down via laptop-mode from http://www.samwel.tk/laptop_mode/index.html 

```
/etc/init.d/laptop_mode start
```

The difference seems to be about 0.5W - not considering the extra amount of power for the spin-up from time to time. I personally have decided not to use laptop-mode.

If you have reached this line you seem to have a lot of time and it might be worth of playing with fan-control and under-voltage - so have fun  :Wink: 

EDIT 20070107: 

- After running this configuration over about 3 months it can be confirmed as really stable. The fan is almost all the time off.

- removed "errno.h" include for dellfand - comes with latest sourcesLast edited by amaroc on Sun Jan 07, 2007 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## masterinferno

What about making an article on gentoo-wiki ?   :Confused: 

----------

## entrari

hi,

I have an INspiron 6000d with 128 ati x300 video card

i can't seem to boot it up

it works when its on safe mode so i tried uninstalling the video card

without the video card driver it works in normal mode.

at first i'd assumed the video card was broken but when i used an external monitor it booted ok.

ive tried all the latest drivers from dell and ati to no avail.

----------

## pblinux2

Does anyone have a good xorg.conf for modular X on an Inspiron 6000 with the M300 and 1280x800 panel?  I just spend 6 hours going back and forth over this thread, and I can't tell what is still relevant and what is outdated.  I'm beating my head against the wall on this.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *amaroc wrote:*   

>  *m0rd0 wrote:*    *masterinferno wrote:*   I must restart /etc/init.d/net.eth1 in order to have the led on...  
> 
> How can I have it during boot process ? 
> 
> Not sure, I've been wondering about this too. Anyone actually got the LED working on boot? 
> ...

 

Does this mean the LED is on whenever WLAN is activated via Fn+F2, even when you are not connected to an AP? This doesn't seem to work here with ipw2200-1.1.3 (regardless of the patch you recommented). I would love to get this working cause I often forget to disable WLAN when I am at home (there are no APs available) and this costs at least some battery time.

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Does this mean the LED is on whenever WLAN is activated via Fn+F2, even when you are not connected to an AP? 

 

Not exactly - there are three states

- OFF: disabled via Fn+F2

- Blinking: Negotiation with AP

- ON: Connected

Here is what var/log/messages reports after a cycle Fn+F2 / Fn+F2

```
Nov 23 20:45:09 i6kgt atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

Nov 23 20:45:09 i6kgt atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

Nov 23 20:45:10 i6kgt wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Nov 23 20:46:27 i6kgt atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

Nov 23 20:46:27 i6kgt atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

Nov 23 20:46:29 i6kgt ipw2200: Failed to send CARD_DISABLE: Command timed out.

Nov 23 20:46:29 i6kgt wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Nov 23 20:46:36 i6kgt dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Nov 23 20:46:36 i6kgt dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.65.1

Nov 23 20:46:36 i6kgt dhclient: bound to 192.168.65.3 -- renewal in 3259978 seconds.

```

I don't know whether the LED would finish to blink sometime if no AP can be seen. 

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to work here with ipw2200-1.1.3 (regardless of the patch you recommented). I would love to get this working cause I often forget to disable WLAN when I am at home (there are no APs available) and this costs at least some battery time.

 

For me it works with kernel built-in ipw2200 and the patch mentioned on both

- linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (ipw2200 v1.1.1)

- linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2 (ipw2200 v1.1.2)

Need to mention that 2.6.18 needed the wpa_supplicant parameter

ap_scan=2

in order to connect to my WPA-PSK AP (SE515DSL).

----------

## seppelrockt

 *amaroc wrote:*   

>  *seppelrockt wrote:*   Does this mean the LED is on whenever WLAN is activated via Fn+F2, even when you are not connected to an AP?  
> 
> Not exactly - there are three states
> 
> - OFF: disabled via Fn+F2
> ...

 

OK with the patch it worked well for me, too (besides I could not see it blinking when negotiating - but anyway ^^).

You are using kernel 2.6.18? This busstard didn't work for me cause it didn't want to see my DVD-RW (I use libata and friends). Did you have this problem too? Is 2.6.19 working for you?

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

>  *amaroc wrote:*   
> 
> For me it works with kernel built-in ipw2200 and the patch mentioned on both
> 
> - linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (ipw2200 v1.1.1)
> ...

 

DVD works w/ 2.6.18 after an oldconfig. For 2.6.19 you have to consider the libata changes - but it works as well.

However, I have an issue with both 2.6.18/19. I can't completely resume about every 10th STR. I have not investigated further yet but the call-stack shows a race in char/vt.c. So it might come from my suspend-script (chvt), vesa-tng, vbetool or what ever. Because I'm lazy I've switched back to linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 what runs really stable.

If you have problems with your DVD it might also come from the latest udev update about 2 weeks ago. What error messages do you get?

----------

## BlueShark

Hey Guys,

I had to reinstall Gentoo and now 3D hardware acceleration is no longer working.

Can please anybody with an ait-card and working 3D hardware accelecation post his xorg.conf, make.conf, and kernel-config.

See also https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523656.html

Thank you.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DVD works w/ 2.6.18 after an oldconfig. For 2.6.19 you have to consider the libata changes - but it works as well.
> 
> However, I have an issue with both 2.6.18/19. I can't completely resume about every 10th STR. I have not investigated further yet but the call-stack shows a race in char/vt.c. So it might come from my suspend-script (chvt), vesa-tng, vbetool or what ever. Because I'm lazy I've switched back to linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 what runs really stable.
> ...

 

It is not a udev problem cause it was here before the udev update. The error messages I get at boot:

```

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit libata version 2.00 loaded.

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -12

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit scsi0 : ata_piix

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit PM: Adding info for No Bus:host0

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48 

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 8

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata1.00: applying bridge limits

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit PM: Adding info for No Bus:target0:0:0

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG HM120JC   Rev: YL10

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit PM: Adding info for scsi:0:0:0:0

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit scsi1 : ata_piix

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit PM: Adding info for No Bus:host1

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit PM: Adding info for No Bus:target1:0:0

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x24)

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x4 stat 0x40 err 0x0 (timeout)

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2: soft resetting port

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2: EH complete

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x24)

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x4 stat 0x40 err 0x0 (timeout)

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2: soft resetting port

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2: EH complete

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x24)

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x4 stat 0x40 err 0x0 (timeout)

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2: soft resetting port

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2: EH complete

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/25

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x24)

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x4 stat 0x40 err 0x0 (timeout)

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2: soft resetting port

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2.00: configured for UDMA/25

Nov 17 01:10:47 whiterabbit ata2: EH complete

```

This is most likely a problem with the "improved" libata error handling in the kernel >= 2.6.18. Maybe it is specific to my DVD  drive and or SATA bridge. Nevertheless, could you pls post your sata kernel config? Thanks in advance!

Link Kernel Bugzilla

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> It is not a udev problem cause it was here before the udev update. 
> 
> ...
> 
> This is most likely a problem with the "improved" libata error handling in the kernel >= 2.6.18. Maybe it is specific to my DVD  drive and or SATA bridge. 

 

Yes, it's very likely a problem with the new parallel ATA merge to libata. However, there is currently no need to follow this path in case it doesn't work. http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_19 Btw, the improved libata was introduced with 2.6.19 not with 2.6.18 I think.

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Nevertheless, could you pls post your sata kernel config? Thanks in advance!

 

Sure. 2.6.18:

```
# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=4

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_IDE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=m

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR=m
```

 and 2.6.19 with the old IDE driver for PATA:

```

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r1

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=4

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_IDE=m

CONFIG_IDE_MAX_HWIFS=4

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=m

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=m

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=m
```

----------

## seppelrockt

OK if you have _everything_ as a module (if not build-in) it would be helpful to have your output of lsmod and/or your /etc/modules-autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## amaroc

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> OK if you have _everything_ as a module (if not build-in) it would be helpful to have your output of lsmod and/or your /etc/modules-autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

 

no problem...

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ecb                     3584  6

blkcipher               5824  1 ecb

snd_seq_dummy           3844  0

snd_seq_oss            33728  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7488  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50864  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8396  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            43648  0

snd_mixer_oss          16832  3 snd_pcm_oss

nls_iso8859_1           4160  1

ntfs                  105460  1

fuse                   45332  0

i915                   19648  1

drm                    76564  2 i915

sg                     35036  0

i8k                     6360  0

msr                     3460  4

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    11456  3

eth1394                19524  0

sr_mod                 16164  0

cdrom                  37024  1 sr_mod

ata_generic             7300  0

ipw2200               183304  0

ieee80211              49580  1 ipw2200

yenta_socket           26892  0

ieee80211_crypt         6080  2 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211

rsrc_nonstatic         11648  1 yenta_socket

ohci1394               35632  0

ieee1394               95928  2 eth1394,ohci1394

firmware_class         10112  1 ipw2200

pcmcia_core            40656  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

pcspkr                  2880  0

snd_intel8x0           33500  2

ahci                   20100  0

snd_intel8x0m          17804  2

snd_ac97_codec         96100  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m

snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                79624  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              23236  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    54148  15 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8224  3 snd

snd_page_alloc         10056  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_pcm

ehci_hcd               31624  0

uhci_hcd               24008  0

usbcore               132036  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

evdev                  10112  1

unix                   27760  433

```

```
# cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 | grep -v "^#"

ieee80211

ieee80211_crypt

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ipw2200

evdev

msr

i8k

sg

cdrom

sr_mod

drm

i915

uhci_hcd

ehci_hcd

fuse

```

Edit: Sorry, forgot to mention that it's from 

```
# uname -a

Linux i6kgt 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 #3 PREEMPT Sun Dec 3 18:49:55 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## amaroc

Maybe somebody is interested in some progress here

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> However, I have an issue with both 2.6.18/19. I can't completely resume about every 10th STR. I have not investigated further yet but the call-stack shows a race in char/vt.c. So it might come from my suspend-script (chvt), vesa-tng, vbetool or what ever. Because I'm lazy I've switched back to linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 what runs really stable.

 

I've found the following:

- do not use vbetool for suspend/resume restore of video-state

- no need to chvt - an "echo mem > /sys/power/state" is sufficient

- X.org needs latest xf86-video-i810-1.7.3 to resume w/o vbetool

- vbetool is only needed for switching the backlight on after opening the lid

- xorg.conf needs "ReducedBlanking" 

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier      "Dell 15.4 WUXGA"

   DisplaySize     513 321 

   Option "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection
```

Now STR works stable with both 2.6.18&19.

I also would like to mention that beryl/AiGLX works pretty well on this machine - including STR. I found it quite interesting that even with 3D animations waiting in the background the overall current consumption does not increase significantly (if at all). Status while writing this text:

```
$ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            1312 mA

remaining capacity:      2917 mAh

present voltage:         11631 mV

$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature

temperature:             41 C
```

- fan is off

----------

## seppelrockt

Thanks for that news - I tried Ubuntu for two weeks or so now but looks like I will install Gentoo again (the backup). I hope Linux 2.6.20 will finaly solve my libata DVD problem ...

----------

## RBJ1128

Would it be possible for someone with a correct xorg.conf to post their file in it's entirety?  Thanks.

----------

## amaroc

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

> Would it be possible for someone with a correct xorg.conf to post their file in it's entirety?  Thanks.

 

Please consider it's for an I6K with intel i915 graphics, WUXGA display.

- xorg7.1.1

- i810 drv 1.7.3

- 855resolution for WUXGA

- kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r4

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -vh '^[[:space:]]*\(#\|$\)' "$@"

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "ALPS Glidepoint" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Dell 15.4 WUXGA"

        DisplaySize     513 321

        Option "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName "Intel Corp."

        BoardName  "Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option     "DevicePresence" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier    "Screen0"

        Device        "Card0"

        Monitor       "Dell 15.4 WUXGA"

        DefaultDepth  16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes     "1920x1200" "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1920x1200" "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"             # double buffer extension

        Load  "extmod"

        SubSection  "extmod"

                Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option    "CoreKeyboard"

        Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option    "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "ALPS Glidepoint"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "LeftEdge"              "120"

        Option      "RightEdge"             "830"

        Option      "TopEdge"               "120"

  Option        "BottomEdge"            "650"

  Option        "FingerLow"             "14"

  Option        "FingerHigh"            "15"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"            "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"            "110"

  Option        "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

  Option        "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

  Option        "MinSpeed"              "0.3"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"              "0.75"

  Option        "AccelFactor"           "0.015"

  Option        "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "200"

  Option        "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "200"

  Option        "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

  Option        "LeftRightScrolling"    "1"

  Option        "CircularScrolling"     "1"

  Option        "CircScrollDelta"       "0.1"

  Option        "CircScrollTrigger"     "2"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## RBJ1128

 *amaroc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please consider it's for an I6K with intel i915 graphics, WUXGA display.
> 
> - xorg7.1.1
> ...

 

Thanks.  What changes do I need to make for the ATI Mobility x300?

----------

## amaroc

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

>  *amaroc wrote:*   
> 
> Please consider it's for an I6K with intel i915 graphics, WUXGA display.
> 
> - xorg7.1.1
> ...

 

Looks like nobody is watching this thread anymore - because the I6K works so well in the meantime?  :Wink: 

I can't help you with an ATI xorg.conf. Using the forum's search ends up with a lot of hits like this. There seem to be other interesting links outside the gentoo-forum like this. Consider also other models than I6K, like D610 and other chips like X700 as well.

Good luck.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *amaroc wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*    *amaroc wrote:*   
> 
> Please consider it's for an I6K with intel i915 graphics, WUXGA display.
> 
> - xorg7.1.1
> ...

 

Thanks.  I'll give it a shot.

----------

## nanoczar

Here is my xorg.conf...

Section "dri"                                                                     

Mode 0666                                                                         

EndSection                                                                        

Section "Module"                                                                  

Load "dbe" # Double buffer extension                                              

SubSection "extmod"                                                               

Option "omit xfree86-dga"                                                         

EndSubSection                                                                     

Load "type1"                                                                      

Load "freetype"                                                                   

Load "glx" # libglx.a                                                             

Load "dri" # libdri.a                                                             

Load "synaptics"                                                                  

EndSection                                                                        

Section "Files"                                                                   

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"                                            

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"                                   

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"                                                

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"                                         

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"                                                  

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"                                                  

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"                                       

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"                                        

EndSection                                                                        

Section "ServerFlags"                                                             

EndSection                                                                        

Section "InputDevice"                                                             

Identifier "Keyboard1"                                                            

Driver "kbd"                                                                      

Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"                                                      

Option "XkbModel" "dell101"                                                       

Option "XkbLayout" "us"                                                           

EndSection                                                                        

Section "InputDevice"                                                             

Driver "synaptics"                                                                

Identifier "ALPS Glidepoint"                                                      

Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"                                                      

Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"                                                      

Option "LeftEdge" "120"                                                           

Option "RightEdge" "830"                                                          

Option "TopEdge" "120"                                                            

Option "BottomEdge" "650"                                                         

Option "FingerLow" "14"                                                           

Option "FingerHigh" "15"                                                          

Option "MaxTapTime" "0"                                                           

Option "MaxTapMove" "110"                                                         

Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"                                                

Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"                                                     

Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"                                                    

Option "MinSpeed" "0.5"                                                           

Option "MaxSpeed" "0.8"                                                           

Option "AccelFactor" "0.04"                                                       

Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"                                                 

Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"                                                 

Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"                                                      

Option "LeftRightScrolling" "1"                                                   

Option "CircularScrolling" "1"                                                    

Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"                                                    

Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"                                                    

EndSection                                                                        

Section "InputDevice"

Driver "mouse"

Identifier "MSMouse"

Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Buttons" "7"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"                                                                 

Identifier "Monitor0"                                                             

HorizSync 27-110                                                                  

VertRefresh 50-160                                                                

Option "UseEdidFreqs"                                                             

Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=aspect=scaled"                              

ModeLine "1920x1200" 193.16 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1204 1242               

ModeLine "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

UseModes "16:10"                                                                  

EndSection                                                                        

Section "Modes"                                                                   

Identifier "16:10"                                                                

ModeLine "1920x1200" 193.16 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1204 1242               

ModeLine "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

EndSection                                                                        

Section "Device"                                                                  

Identifier "ATI Graphics Adapter"                                                 

Driver "fglrx"                                                                    

BoardName "ATI Radeon Mobility x300"                                              

Option "no_accel" "no"                                                            

Option "no_dri" "no"                                                              

Option "mtrr" "no" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr    

Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"                                                

Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, AUTO"                                               

Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"                                                         

Option "HSync2" "unspecified"                                                     

Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"                                                  

Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"                                                        

Option "NoTV" "yes"                                                               

Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"                                                      

Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"                                                           

Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"                                                           

Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"                                                            

Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"                                                            

Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"                                                          

Option "TVColorAdj" "0"                                                           

Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06419064"                                            

Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"                                           

Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"                                                

Option "VideoOverlay" "on"                                                        

Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"                                                      

Option "CenterMode" "off"                                                         

Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"                                                 

Option "Stereo" "off"                                                             

Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"                                                     

Option "FSAAEnable" "no"                                                          

Option "FSAAScale" "1"                                                            

Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"                                                    

Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"                                                  

Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"                                                   

Option "UseFastTLS" "0"                                                           

Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"                                                  

Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"                                                  

Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"                                                     

BusID "PCI:1:0:0" # vendor=1002, device=5460                                      

Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

Screen 0                                                                          

EndSection                                                                        

Section "Screen"                                                                  

Identifier "Screen0"                                                              

Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"                                                     

Monitor "Monitor0"                                                                

DefaultDepth 24                                                                   

Subsection "Display"                                                              

Depth 24                                                                          

Modes "1920x1200"                                                                 

ViewPort 0 0 # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop                     

EndSubsection                                                                     

EndSection                                                                        

Section "ServerLayout"                                                            

Identifier "Server Layout"                                                        

Screen "Screen0"                                                                  

InputDevice "ALPS Glidepoint" "CorePointer"                                       

InputDevice "MSMouse" "SendCoreEvents"

InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"                                            

EndSection

----------

## npc

Hey guys, i'm working on getting i8kmon to work properly on my Dell Latitude D510. I was wondering which conf should i set, because /etc/conf.d/i8k has too few options and /etc/i8kmon is just great. So starting the service on /etc/init.d will read conf.d file for sure and start i8kmon as a daemon, but will it read the /etc/i8kmon file too? Is there a way to see if it's working properly? Thanks.

Shalom!

----------

## warrawarra

NO idea how you managed to get i8k module to even load as modprobe i8k force and insmod i8k force or any variation of it = no luck for me on any kernel after 2.6.21 , even have i8k in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

I have managed to get it working in a rpm type distro and using i8kutils and i8krellm + gkrellm it managed to properly control my fan speed for left and right fan after "modprobe i8k force" and then running gkrellm.

I have i8k.ko.gz and i8k.ko in /usr/src/linux/kernel/drivers/char and all sub folder's in /usr/src/linux/ 

PLZ help. geting i8k loaded.

----------

## leo2k

hi,

i've just made a worldupdate and now the front buttons for loudness, mute etc. don't work.

it used to work under kde without configuring anything. any idea how to geht it back working?

----------

